# Moto G discussion thread



## ZTR (Nov 13, 2013)

> At a special event today, Motorola officially announced the Moto G - a mid-range smartphone designed to bring the acclaimed Moto X user experience to a lower price point. It's built around a 4.5" 720p edge-to-edge display that's covered in Gorilla Glass 3 for extra protection against scratches and drops. Motorola has even wrapped the insides of the Moto G with a water-resistant nano-coating.
> 
> *img.tapatalk.com/d/13/11/13/ru6ubary.jpg
> 
> ...



Coming to India in early 2014
And with that price tag when it comes, RIP Indian brands and crap samshit under 20k


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 13, 2013)

still why India has to be one of the last country to get this phone..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmm, I was thinking of buying a new phone in Jan' 14, but isn't Xperia L better than Moto G, internal hardware wise?


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 13, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Hmm, I was thinking of buying a new phone in Jan' 14, but isn't Xperia L better than Moto G, internal hardware wise?


 Yes it is. Also, removable battery and SD card slot. Don't think this will be a big hit here.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothing excited about this phone other than the colours and upto date Android OS. H/W wise the chipset is in line with Cortex A7 based ones from Mediatek. no expansion slot just kills the excitement.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 14, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Coming to India in early 2014
> And with that price tag when it comes, RIP Indian brands and crap samshit under 20k



It's funny you said this. Seriously?


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2013)

stepping in again just to fail  and whine about Indian sales


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 14, 2013)

I dont think it will be available fully till feb .. they always procrastinate when it comes to india..  dont know what sundar pichai is doing there as android head 

the way nexus 5 was overpriced here ... moto g might sit  at 15k plus in feb/march it might not be the phone to get everyone excited..


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the phone size now that is kinda perfect to use with one hand.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 14, 2013)

saw this on thinkdigit.com

definately a tough competitor for xperia L..  if they do it right, they could hit the jackpot !!



Spoiler






> Motorola has lifted the veil off its latest budget smartphone, the Moto G. The device brings with it a user experience found on the Moto X but on a budget. Starting off with the specifications, the smartphone has a 4.5-inch 1280x720p edge-to-edge display covered in Gorilla Glass 3. The insides of the smartphone has a water-resistant nano-coating making it hardier than most phones in its segment.
> 
> Under the hood of the Moto G we have the Snapdragon 400 chipset with a quad-core 1.2GHz processor, Adreno 305 GPU along with 1GB RAM. The smartphone runs on Android 4.3 Jelly Bean from the get go and Motorola says that the Android 4.4. Kitkat update will be available in January 2014. The rear of the smartphone has a 5MP camera and the front has a 1.3MP video-calling camera. A 1950mAh battery powers the entire package. Taking a leaf from the Moto X, the smartphone is available in a bunch of colours such as red, yellow, blue and more.
> 
> ...


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 14, 2013)

Any heads-up for Android 4.4 and is it out in the other countries.
Would love to have a hands on experience of this one.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 14, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> Any heads-up for Android 4.4 and is it out in the other countries.
> Would love to have a hands on experience of this one.



Its out in UK and 4.4 is coming in Jan


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Nov 14, 2013)

The expansion slot is the real issue

And 179$ = 110300 inr
So if we buy online or locally then it will be around 10k so its a killer in the 10k segment and not in 20k


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Nov 15, 2013)

WOW if it comes below 15k , then 2014 will be a great year.
*Presenting Moto G Death for Crappy brands.*


----------



## sandeepsingh (Nov 15, 2013)

Moto G costs around  $199 for 16GB , while , Nexus 5 costs around $349 for 16GB.
Going by popular sentiments Nexus 5 will be around INR 30,000. so i think Moto G will cost somewhere between INR 18000 - 20000.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 15, 2013)

If it is 18k then it is good buy IMO.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

A good buy for 20k budget considering it will be better than those local brands. Sammy is in danger here


----------



## RohanM (Nov 15, 2013)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> The expansion slot is the real issue
> 
> And *179$ = 110300 inr*
> So if we buy online or locally then it will be around 10k so its a killer in the 10k segment and not in 20k



lol u added extra 0 there...


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&quot; 720p display*



arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> The expansion slot is the real issue
> 
> And 179$ = 11030 inr
> So if we buy online or locally then it will be around 10k so its a killer in the 10k segment and not in 20k



lol 
its not that simple bro...
tax, customs, vat blah blah and it goes above 15k..
 [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] what say? worth buying?
I am planning to get one.

I am OK with that 8GB(even 4GiB) internal memory 
All I want is ZERO lag while Browsing and doing simple day to day stuffs.
no gaming.
update - its available now read my review - *androidbqbq.blogspot.com/2014/03/moto-g-review.html


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 15, 2013)

^^ Then it is More then Sufficient IMO. Snapdragon 400+ Andreo 305 is quite capable of day to day task and Motorola has confirmed the kitkat update for the phone in month of january  it will be easier then IMO. Great Phone Feature Wise if pricing in india is bellow 20k then it will be great deal for sure


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&quot; 720p display*



ankush28 said:


> @Sam what say? worth buying?
> I am planning to get one.
> 
> I am OK with that 8GB(even 4GiB) internal memory
> ...



because the end price (inc taxes and all) will make the 16GB cost somewhere around 17-18k while the 8GB will be just below 15. Lenovo and Gionee both has flooded the market with similar spec mobiles starting from 12k. If the 16GB gets a pricetag just below 15k, then it may be worth a deal.

Also being Google phones, these will get some excellent custom rom treatment.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&quot; 720p display*



sam said:


> Also being Google phones, these will get some excellent custom rom treatment.


Forgot to mention custom roms  and KitKat support.
thanks @ sam, vijju.
Btw I wil import from US(by family member) it will merely cost me 13 k so I think Its great deal for me


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

Motorola Moto G beats Nexus 4 in AnTuTu - GSMArena Blog


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> Motorola Moto G beats Nexus 4 in AnTuTu - GSMArena Blog



great !! 
this is surely going to RIP all crap phones under 20k


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> great !!
> this is surely going to RIP all crap phones under 20k


How much it's going to RIP other crap phones, time will tell,but the phone is really awesome at the price point. Moreover I personally like Qualcomm due to its specs.,functions,performance...so I am also interested about this wonderful Motorola Moto G(Google)smartphone.
At least now is the time when Micromax will face the true heat from Motorola(Google)and an acid test for its market share,sales,etc.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> How much it's going to RIP other crap phones, time will tell,but the phone is really awesome at the price point. Moreover I personally like Qualcomm due to its specs.,functions,performance...so I am also interested about this wonderful Motorola Moto G(Google)smartphone.
> At least now is the time when Micromax will face the true heat from Motorola(Google)and an acid test for its market share,sales,etc.



Looks like you are also geared up for the device. Well I love Moto for their robust build quality.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> Motorola Moto G beats Nexus 4 in AnTuTu - GSMArena Blog



Cortex A7 beats Qualcomm's Krait !!! Breaking the laws of processor.


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> great !!
> this is surely going to RIP all crap phones under 20k



Exactly and somewhere i read that India will be setting aggressive pricing just like U.S


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow phone beating Nexus 4 then its worth the talk for sure. Lets see what would be final price when it comes to India as that would be the dependent factor of the phone popularity.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

On some sites they mentioned that hardware used in Moto G isnt as powerfull as N4 but the improvement in Hardware management(firmwares) is the reason behind better Benchmarks


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 16, 2013)

But people will still buy Canvas Turbo over this


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Looks like you are also geared up for the device. Well I love Moto for their* robust build quality*.


+1 for this. 
Yes I am in.


mohit9206 said:


> But people will still buy Canvas Turbo over this


I don't think so,especially in Tier1/A1/Metro Cities.
MMX will have a solid punch from Google-Motorola if they don't improve and keep up with their standards...


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> MMX will have a solid punch from Google-Motorola if they don't improve and keep up with their *standards*...



Do they have? 
they just copy.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2013)

^They have improved a lot compared to yesteryears. 
Obviously, they have a long way to go...
Copycat phenomenon is more or less done by all manufacturers,otherwise the "childish" legal war between Apple and Samsung or amongst other manufacturers wouldn't have occurred.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 16, 2013)

By the way how many places has this device hit as of now.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2013)

^ U.K.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 17, 2013)

^India also,if price is around and within Rs.15k~Rs.18k


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2013)

Now this device is supposed to be the game changer in the budget section.


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 17, 2013)

Pricing is the key especially when xpm proves to be better in terms of specs, and 8gb version without expansion slot looks like it's handicapped


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2013)

Update: Moto G supports USB OTG by default 

First Impressions - Motorola Moto G - MoDaCo



> The hardware is also quite nice:
> It supports USB-otg, so you can connect USB devices such as a keyboard using a simple adapter.
> The camera does not have many pixel, but the pictures are quite decent. The light is very bright.
> The screen is really nice - good brightness, although the minimum level could be lower.



Motorola Moto G - Page 2 - xda-developers



> On the 8gb version it was about 4.x GB so it should be about 12GB on the 16GB Version. It supports also USB OTG so you could expand it with an MicroSD Card in a small reader if you really need more storage for media files.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 17, 2013)

^^ OTG suppprt is just awesome....
now limited storage wont be a big question(atleast for me)


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^ OTG suppprt is just awesome....
> now limited storage wont be a big question(atleast for me)



Otg is pure awesome I always use them. Loading and unloading stuff to memory card frequently is not recommended. So better way is otg


----------



## quagmire (Nov 18, 2013)

Motorola Moto G Drop Test - UKMobileReview

Moto G Scratch Test | UKMobileReview

Survived


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 18, 2013)

Moto g dual too around 12k


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 18, 2013)

A must buy for me,but not before Jan 2014.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow 12k. :O . Tempted to upgrade


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> A must buy for me,but not before Jan 2014.


What they are offering at this price looks like they are trying to capture Indian budget market with the minimum profit.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

India will receive single sim? dual sim version? or both?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> India will receive single sim? dual sim version? or both?



I think both. Wont matter if dual sim comes. People who have a single connection will just use one sim slot.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I think both. Wont matter if dual sim comes. People who have a single connection will just use one sim slot.



it matters...
Dual sim wont get good developer support for custom ROMs


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> it matters...
> Dual sim wont get good developer support for custom ROMs



I forgot about dev support for dual sim phones. my bad.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2013)

$hadow said:


> What they are offering at this price looks like they are trying to capture Indian budget market with the minimum profit.



currently they are running into hundreds of millions in losses. so they are most likely trying to minimize the loss by selling quality mobiles at low price.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 20, 2013)

sam said:


> currently they are running into hundreds of millions in losses. so they are most likely trying to minimize the loss by selling *quality mobiles at low price.*


That's the point which @sam emphasized ,and will definitely boost up sales in India.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

sam said:


> currently they are running into hundreds of millions in losses. so they are most likely trying to minimize the loss by selling quality mobiles at low price.


That is what the statement say and I second it. Built quality is what I think I will be looking towards the phone I am gonna buy next. My S3 back panel is already cracked. While I was looking at my friend defy+ it was still in perfect shape. Waiting for Nexus 5 to be bought by my friend so that I can see the built quality a bit more carefully and then buy it.


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2013)

Moto G review: an affordable smartphone, done right


----------



## lywyre (Nov 27, 2013)

So can we say this is the Gphone we were all wanting when Google purchased Motorola?


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 27, 2013)

Good Review. I am Waiting for it.


----------



## Superayush (Nov 27, 2013)

Motorola g looks like a really good phone but thing is will we get after sales support here in India?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Motorola g looks like a really good phone but thing is will we get after sales support here in India?



Motorola is coming back in Indian market.


----------



## RohanM (Nov 28, 2013)

The sd card slot is internal. The internal memory is an actual sd card. 
This is what made in the US looks like

*i1.areamobile.de/img/00/00/74/75/02-motorola-moto-g-teardown-22.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2013)

^does that means that with tweaks you can replace the existing internal memory with something higher if available ?


----------



## lywyre (Nov 28, 2013)

RohanM said:


> The sd card slot is internal. The internal memory is an actual sd card.
> This is what made in the US looks like



As per the source [AreaMobile], and Moto has confirmed, it is indeed 8GB/16 GB SD Cards, but that cannot be replaced with another card. But we know XDA devs won't take No for an answer


----------



## Superayush (Nov 28, 2013)

lywyre said:


> As per the source [AreaMobile], and Moto has confirmed, it is indeed 8GB/16 GB SD Cards, but that cannot be replaced with another card. But we know XDA devs won't take No for an answer



Any idea which class sd cards are these?


----------



## lywyre (Nov 28, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Any idea which class sd cards are these?



Anybody's guess. I guessed class 10. But I looked up eMMC and I may be wrong. More on eMMC: What is eMMC | Datalight & eMMC Overview | Samsung Semiconductor Global Website. In the latter reference, Samsung lists the eMMC chips at class700 and class2000, whatever those mean, I can't guess.


----------



## Superayush (Nov 28, 2013)

Well what is it's expected price when it launches in India? If it's below 15k it's great....otherwise more midrange options maybe available to beat it(grand 2)


----------



## ZTR (Nov 28, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Well what is it's expected price when it launches in India? If it's below 15k it's great....otherwise more midrange options maybe available to beat it(grand 2)



Are you seriously comparing Grand 2 with this?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 28, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Well what is it's expected price when it launches in India? If it's below 15k it's great....otherwise more midrange options maybe available to beat it*(grand 2)*



 Grand 2 is crap and far away from Moto G.
Moto G is faster theb S4 in usual basic tasks....

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/100315-thumb/Screenshot-22.png

whatever moto G 8GB will be priced under 15k for sure.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2013)

The only reason for Moto G to s**k will be if they don't price it accordingly. Because a majority of customers want a smartphone , but don't really need it. So they'll eventually look at the pricing and if that's higher than the likes of MMX and others , they'll end up in the sh!tpile of rebranded devices.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Well what is it's expected price when it launches in India? If it's below 15k it's great....otherwise more midrange options maybe available to beat it(grand 2)



grand 2 for 15K lol : rofl: it will be priced more than 20k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Well what is it's expected price when it launches in India? If it's below 15k it's great....otherwise more midrange options maybe available to beat it(grand 2)



Only good phone that i can think of at 15k range besides Moto G is Xperia L and that wont even get beyond kitkat (4.4) update.

Grand 2 is a #fail phone.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The only reason for Moto G to s**k will be *if they don't price it accordingly*. Because a majority of customers want a smartphone , but don't really need it. So they'll eventually *look at the pricing *and if that's higher than the likes of MMX and others ,* they'll end up in the sh!tpile of rebranded devices*.



+1, for this.
Rishi you have synchronised my thoughts.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> +1, for this.
> Rishi you have synchronised my thoughts.



absolutely +1 to this


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&quot; 720p display*



kg11sgbg said:


> +1, for this.
> Rishi you have synchronised my thoughts.


 . But TBH , these cheaper smartphones are really bad for consumer market health , if they don't improve quality.
Eventually will push the brands to gradually lower their quality.



$hadow said:


> absolutely +1 to this



   .


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 29, 2013)

just look at these battery results.... !!!!!
Post your battery - xda-developers
btw Im more worried abt aftr sales service ???


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> ^does that means that with tweaks you can replace the existing internal memory with something higher if available ?



 Motorola has confirmed the use of an eMMC memory card in the Moto G. A change of memory card would not help, because the operating system can not simply be transferred from the original memory card to a larger, new card. For this you need special hardware that the manufacturers flash their systems to the required memory, explained MrSchnieth, technicians from the repair service Smartphone clinic in Berlin.


Whatever I'll use my corsair GT for extra storage(as it supports OTG  :-$ )


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Motorola has confirmed the use of an eMMC memory card in the Moto G. A change of memory card would not help, because the operating system can not simply be transferred from the original memory card to a larger, new card. For this you need special hardware that the manufacturers flash their systems to the required memory, explained MrSchnieth, technicians from the repair service Smartphone clinic in Berlin.
> 
> 
> Whatever I'll use my corsair GT for extra storage(*as it supports OTG*  :-$ )


Sprinkling salt on Nexus 4 users....


----------



## rish1 (Dec 9, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> +1 for this.
> Yes I am in.
> 
> I don't think so,especially in Tier1/A1/Metro Cities.
> MMX will have a solid punch from Google-Motorola if they don't improve and keep up with their standards...



i am also a hater for mmx,lava etc

i also like moto g very much but don't worry mmx and lava , karbonn aren't going anywhere infact moto g is going to take a big beating from these chinese players ...

snapdragon is always 1 step behind mediatek when it comes to mid range 

by the time moto g launches in january chinese phones will have launch phones with these specs for around 18-19k

1.7 ghz x 8 core cortex a7 ( mediatek 6592 )
mali 450 mp 4 gpu at 700 mhz ( 70 % faster than Adreno 305 )
2 gb ram
5-6 inches 
1080p
14 mp cam

antutu - 27000

and there will be cheaper quad core for 12-13k 

1.7 ghz quad core cortex a7 ( mediatek 6582)
mali 450 mp4 at 600 mhz (40-50 % faster than adreno 305 )
2 gb  RAm
5 inch
720p or 1080p
8mp cams

antutu- 21000


so you see even though moto g is a good device in mnc but it will hardly challenge chinese players.. it will be much sweeter if sony can come up with another mediatek soc 6588 or 6592 like xperia c


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 9, 2013)

any updates on when its arriving to india??


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 9, 2013)

^^talking about moto G? It will arrive in Jan14


----------



## $hadow (Dec 9, 2013)

And that too may be with 4.4.


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> And that too may be with 4.4.



Yes moto releasing moto g with 4.4 in India


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 9, 2013)

rish said:


> i am also a hater for mmx,lava etc
> 
> i also like moto g very much but don't worry mmx and lava , karbonn aren't going anywhere infact moto g is going to take a big beating from these chinese players ...
> 
> ...


I hate these re-branded cellphones so much...:
If there's a device backed by google , I won't give a sh1te about anything else which may pretend to give better experience , or say boast of.
The development team , will eventually come up with several custom roms and kernels that will utilize the capacity of this device , beyond what other chinese competitiors will offer , and with more stable performance.( not for an average layman.)
It's more about having a more stable and functional device rather than having a monstrous set of hardware under the hood but having poor performance in real-life  scenarios , with occasional crashes and failures.

There's still a reason why people buy devices from well established brands , like Sony , HTC and Moto. However the figures in India are more biased towards these chinese players because majority of people who buy smartphones in India don't care much about Brand name or ASS , all they want is a huge screen ( no matter even if leads to change of your wardrobe. ) and earf**ing loudspeakers. :
"Hume chinese chize istemal karne ki aadat jo ho gayi he.!"

For instance take the case ,


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 9, 2013)

Isn't MG is bulky ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I hate these re-branded cellphones so much...:
> If there's a device backed by google , I won't give a sh1te about anything else which may pretend to give better experience , or say boast of.
> The development team , will eventually come up with several custom roms and kernels that will utilize the capacity of this device , beyond what other chinese competitiors will offer , and with more stable performance.( not for an average layman.)
> It's more about having a more stable and functional device rather than having a monstrous set of hardware under the hood but having poor performance in real-life  scenarios , with occasional crashes and failures.
> ...



budget is also an issue yaar


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> budget is also an issue yaar



 , the main issue. 
But my concern is people buying 15-20k phones from the likes of Karbonn and others. Buying a 15k-20k re-branded phone is justified ? Maybe , may not be.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 9, 2013)

For those who don't game much, its a great great buy 

(Assuming they provide equally great after sales support)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> , the main issue.
> But my concern is people buying 15-20k phones from the likes of Karbonn and others. Buying a 15k-20k re-branded phone is justified ? Maybe , may not be.



that is why we have such words in our dictionary like "fool" ,"bullshit" for those people exclusively


----------



## rish1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I hate these re-branded cellphones so much...:
> If there's a device backed by google , I won't give a sh1te about anything else which may pretend to give better experience , or say boast of.
> The development team , will eventually come up with several custom roms and kernels that will utilize the capacity of this device , beyond what other chinese competitiors will offer , and with more stable performance.( not for an average layman.)
> It's more about having a more stable and functional device rather than having a monstrous set of hardware under the hood but having poor performance in real-life  scenarios , with occasional crashes and failures.
> ...



+1
yeah i too share the same feeling in respect of these cheap chinese phones .. but then i give them the credit for forcing big brands to give good specs in low end if it wasn't for these chinese phones then samsung still would be selling 3.5 inch 1 ghz single or dual cortex a5 512 mb ram for 12-15k ... 

finally they launched a half decent phone for 10k - galaxy s duos 2

yup moto g is already going to have  a huge development team maybe the best of this year barring high end phones.. 

"It's more about having a more stable and functional device rather than having a monstrous set of hardware under the hood but having poor performance in real-life  scenarios , with occasional crashes and failures."

again how many people would understand this point ? 0.01 % maybe


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I hate these re-branded cellphones so much...:
> If there's a device backed by google , I won't give a sh1te about anything else which may pretend to give better experience , or say boast of.
> The development team , will eventually come up with several custom roms and kernels that will utilize the capacity of this device , beyond what other chinese competitiors will offer , and with more stable performance.( not for an average layman.)
> It's more about having a more stable and functional device rather than having a monstrous set of hardware under the hood but having poor performance in real-life  scenarios , with occasional crashes and failures.
> ...



+1 for this

I've seen 5 cases where the microusb-cum-charging port of the rebranded chinese phones went kaput within 10 months and the phones had sparks when removing/inserting battery.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&quot; 720p display*



rish said:


> +1
> but then i give them the credit for forcing big brands to give good specs in low end if it wasn't for these chinese phones then samsung still would be selling 3.5 inch 1 ghz single or dual cortex a5 512 mb ram for 12-15k ...


I agree. These blooded local device re-branders are actually giving neck to neck competition to the high-end brands , in the low to mid end market segment.That's good in one way , but eventually the quality of hardware used will also come down , resulting in poor quality devices even for those who are willing to pay.
TBH , this policy of re-branders will benefit the entry level consumers , but will impact the ones in mid-end market segment.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



rish said:


> "It's more about having a more stable and functional device rather than having a monstrous set of hardware under the hood but having poor performance in real-life  scenarios , with occasional crashes and failures."
> 
> again how many people would understand this point ? 0.01 % maybe


I agree. 



Luffy said:


> +1 for this
> 
> I've seen 5 cases where the microusb-cum-charging port of the rebranded chinese phones went kaput within 10 months and the phones had sparks when removing/inserting battery.



Nothing less than scary , instabilty is not even close enough to describe it. I would rather prefer a feature phone rather than having a block of brick that can hurt me anytime.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&amp;quot; 720p display*



$hadow said:


> And that too *may be* with 4.4.


No It will be launching with KitKat only 100% Pure Vannila android (+ 2 moto USEFULL bloatware)


a2mn2002 said:


> Isn't MG is bulky ?


Yes it is...
I think it is made for those who dont care about carrying extra 20-30grams in pocket, but do care about performence... like me 
After looking at grand 2, every phone looks lighter to me 

Guys what about discussion thread in mobile section? should I start one?


rish said:


> "It's more about having a more stable and functional device rather than having a monstrous set of hardware under the hood but having poor performance in real-life  scenarios , with occasional crashes and failures."


agreed completely...
Optimization of Hardware and Software too matters...
Moto G is the simple example of it, The hardware isnt much top-end but see the performence.

Micromax canves 4 with proper optimized firmware can compete with top end phones, but neither MMX is intrested nor devs want work on it... then its better to avoid this.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 10, 2013)

Why not Move this thred there. all the Info. till now will be toghether too. I hope Mods will do that.
I am waiting for Moto G. this phone is Day 1 buy for me for sure. I hope they launch here as they promised.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 10, 2013)

There is a saying: _Don't count the chickens before the eggs hatch_. 
I honestly think we are pinning too much hope on Moto G, specifically on its price. All depends on how Moto is going to price it in India: sub 14 for single sim and sub 16 for dual will be ideal. I hope they manufacture locally (at their Chennai plant) to cut on taxes and bring down the cost.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 10, 2013)

^+100 to that


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

thats true


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 11, 2013)

In India(or anywhere), success(for an OEM) means

_Pricing and After Sales Support_


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

^^but in India formula of success
Pricing >Spec. on the paper (not Performance)> after sales ser.
But Moto G looks performer in actual world which is really great thing for sure. and if priced correctly then A.S.S of Motorola is surely better then Cheap Indian Companies


----------



## lywyre (Dec 12, 2013)

Can now import Moto G via iBhejo:
*i.imgur.com/PubjKSc.png

Which could mean our hopes are good that rates would be further less when Motorola brings G to India


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 12, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^but in India formula of success
> Pricing >Spec. on the paper (not Performance)> after sales ser.
> But Moto G looks performer in actual world which is really great thing for sure. and if priced correctly then A.S.S of Motorola is surely better then Cheap Indian Companies



True story bro


----------



## rish1 (Dec 12, 2013)

sam said:


> Cortex A7 beats Qualcomm's Krait !!! Breaking the laws of processor.



no law has been broken here..
first they are on different android versions 4.3 vs 4.2 .. android 4.3 brought in huge increase in benchmark scores in all devices compared to android 4.2 .. after 4.3 antutu score for nexus 4 was 21k

second nexus 4 had serious issues with thermal throttling often limiting cpu and gpu in high performance tasks

third every manufacturer out their sammy,sony,lg,moto optimizes their software by using tricks and tweaks for benchmarks to get artificial higher scores to beat the competition but as you know nexus 4 does not need to use these tricks to sell , so it doesn't that's why you will not see high benchmarks .. to prove the point

check benchmarks of xperia zr or zl .. they both have the same amount of ram and the same chipset as nexus 4 and see in some benchmarks how big the difference is .. 

Linpack  - Nexus 4 - 237 , xperia zr - 627
qadrant - nexus 4 - 4567 xperia zr - 8073
benchmark pi ( lower is better ) - Nexus 4 - 431  Xperia r - 264

Sony Xperia ZR review: Ready to dare - GSMArena.com

cortex A7 doesn't even come close to krait cores but sure they beat the cortex A9 cores


----------



## snap (Dec 12, 2013)

Motorola Moto G review: Little big G - GSMArena.com did someone already post this?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 12, 2013)

^^ Yes thats what I was waiting for...
Final confirmation  Moto G is my next phone


----------



## RohanM (Dec 12, 2013)

rish said:


> no law has been broken here..
> first they are on different android versions 4.3 vs 4.2 .. android 4.3 brought in huge increase in benchmark scores in all devices compared to android 4.2 .. after 4.3 antutu score for nexus 4 was 21k
> 
> second nexus 4 had serious issues with thermal throttling often limiting cpu and gpu in high performance tasks
> ...



Sammy tricks like this, Aa soon as any benchmark app intiated, it triggers a code that set all cores on 100% & GPU to full MHZ.. thus high benchmarks.


----------



## Superayush (Dec 12, 2013)

Btw another score for moto g 
Moto G Drop Test - YouTube

Plus the gsmarena and mkbhd review and infact all reviews from most reputed reviewers (except cnet) has been greatly positive about this phone  especially mentioning what u get from the price u pay.
I wanted to ask one thing ,I have heard 64bit midrange phones to come in 2H 2014 
Qualcomm announces 64-bit, entry-level Snapdragon 410 - GSMArena.com news
So does that mean 32bit phones would become inferior and be on path to obsoletion and discontinuity in terms of support in the long run ?
Thanks


----------



## rish1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Btw another score for moto g
> Moto G Drop Test - YouTube
> 
> Plus the gsmarena and mkbhd review and infact all reviews from most reputed reviewers (except cnet) has been greatly positive about this phone  especially mentioning what u get from the price u pay.
> ...



hi Replied you here , continue  64 bit discussion in that thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...aims-low-end-market-new-snapdragon-410-a.html


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 13, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^ Yes thats what I was waiting for...
> Final confirmation  Moto G is my next phone



I too confirm. Moto G is my next phone


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 13, 2013)

What are the drawbacks of Non-removable battery ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 13, 2013)

1) You cant carry a stand by battery but Now portable power banks are available.
2) If something goes wrong with battery then Repair is difficult


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 13, 2013)

Isn't it that if the phone hanged pull out the battery and reinsert it...


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 13, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Isn't it that if the phone hanged pull out the battery and reinsert it...



No bro 
Press and hold the Power button for 10 - 20 seconds, the phone will restart and go through the boot-up sequence.
Dont know key combination for moto G to Emulate battery removal


----------



## sainath (Dec 13, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Isn't it that if the phone hanged pull out the battery and reinsert it...



No there is an option for reboot your phone when it is hang. I don't know exact keys which can reboot your phone.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&quot; 720p display*

battery is removable but not user accessable with few diy stuffs you can change it 



vijju6091 said:


> 1) You cant carry a stand by battery but Now portable power banks are available.



battery life is above average (54H GSM battery bench is surely kickass)

Guys any opinion about meenova?
I've just ordered one 

*www.shopyourworld.com/Products/Motorola-Moto-G---8GB-Global-GSM-S/1268711 ~15k official import from US.
Can we expect 14k for Single chip 8GB version?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 20, 2013)

4.4.2 update rolling out for Moto G 
*www.gsmarena.com/android_44_now_rolling_out_to_moto_g-news-7399.php


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 20, 2013)

ZTR said:


> 4.4.2 update rolling out for Moto G
> *www.gsmarena.com/android_44_now_rolling_out_to_moto_g-news-7399.php



I think it was planned for Jan'14
So can we expect early launch here


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

Motorola's affordable Moto G to be sold in India by January, approximate price Rs 11,300 - Financial Express

We can expect with custom charges this phone will cost around 12-13k  

Moto G will be my First Smartphone


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Motorola's affordable Moto G to be sold in India by January, approximate price Rs 11,300 - Financial Express
> 
> We can expect with custom charges this phone will cost around 12-13k
> 
> Moto G will be my First Smartphone



more than 14k IMO
My second smartphone


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&quot; 720p display*



ASHISH65 said:


> Motorola's affordable Moto G to be sold in India by January, approximate price Rs 11,300 - Financial Express
> 
> We can expect with custom charges this phone will cost around 12-13k
> 
> *Moto G will be my First Smartphone*


Mine too


----------



## lywyre (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Moto G is official with a 4.5&quot; 720p display*



ASHISH65 said:


> Motorola's affordable Moto G to be sold in India by January, approximate price Rs 11,300 - Financial Express
> 
> We can expect with custom charges this phone will cost around 12-13k
> 
> Moto G will be my First Smartphone





ankush28 said:


> more than 14k IMO
> My second smartphone





Tarun Singh said:


> Mine too




I am tempted. But I will not abandon my Defy+, less only by specs and support.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

that is a good price. i dont want to leave my lumia 520 for now


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 24, 2013)

@Mods lets move this thread to Mobile section  and rename it as Moto G discussion thread


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> more than 14k IMO
> My second smartphone



Why so high ? 14k.. looks like i have to save up more



ankush28 said:


> @Mods lets move this thread to Mobile section  and rename it as Moto G discussion thread



It is already in mobile section


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It is already in mobile section



My bad 
I was using tapatalk so didnt noticed


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

Amazon.com is selling Motorola Moto G - Global GSM Unlocked - 8GB at $ 180 but states that Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 25, 2013)

just 2-3 weeks to go


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 27, 2013)

Moto G confirmed in January

*i40.tinypic.com/10motus.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> Moto G confirmed in January
> 
> *i40.tinypic.com/10motus.jpg



this phone is gonna sell like hotcakes


----------



## srkmish (Dec 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> this phone is gonna sell like hotcakes



Among tech savvy maybe. General public will still buy s duos 2 and grand 2


----------



## kaz (Dec 27, 2013)

Definitely


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Among tech savvy maybe. *General public will still buy s duos 2 and grand 2 *



This is true


----------



## sushovan (Dec 27, 2013)

I just hope Google prices it sensibly. If the 8 GB costs 12.5k and the 16 GB costs 15K then that will spell the doom for  Dual sim crap like Grand, core, s duos, M dual, L7 II etc


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

i will buy if 16 gig is like ~17k i dont think itll be 12k...
only ~1.5 week to go!!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 27, 2013)

IMO,15k should be the ideal price for 16 GB version.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> IMO,15k should be the ideal price for 16 GB version.


considering the price diff b/w n4 and n5(us and ind versions)....i thnk itll be ~14k/15k for 8gig and ~17k/18k for 16gig even though motorola has targeted it for all markets


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

Moto G, Most populer/searched on GSMArena


----------



## sushovan (Dec 27, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Moto G, Most populer/searched on GSMArena



Why wouldnt it be when it costs just $179?  The story here in India is different. If google overprices it like Nexus 4 then definitely it wont be a hit in a price conscious market like this (where brands like MMX,Xolo,Karbonn have more market share than LG,Sony).


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 27, 2013)

This just needs to be marketed properly , it'll bake the cake automatically when it arrives. You need some serious marketing if you want to make public aware of what it is capable of.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice to know that Moto G is going to launch in early Jan.
Some of my friends are more excited for Moto G then I was for my LG Optimus One back in the time.


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2013)

Moto G goes on pre-order in Malaysia, priced starting RM 698

my prediction ~16.5k for 3216gig


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

If we convert that to indian rupee :

8gb @ 13k

16gb @ 15k


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> If we convert that to indian rupee :
> 
> 8gb @ 13k
> 
> 16gb @ 15k



yes hardly 1.5k diff cause my friend got 620 with ~2k diff


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> Moto G goes on pre-order in Malaysia, priced starting RM 698
> 
> my prediction ~16.5k for 32gig



Typo - 16gb


----------



## amjath (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Typo - 16gb



thx changed


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi guys just written an article 

why Motorola Moto G might not be As big Of a Hit as everyone is expecting

feel free to  comment and Disagree with me

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...tough-time-being-super-hit-indian-market.html


----------



## Puneet247 (Dec 28, 2013)

everyone here who r converting dollars & pound to inr and estimating 15-16k ,,, also consider that India will get the dual sim version which will be 1.5-2k more than estimated price


----------



## sushovan (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ If that happens, Then Good luck with it Google cause I doubt indian consumers will pay an extra amount of 5K (Moto G dual of 18K) just for the sake of a 720P Display and better battery life over Xperia M Dual(13K).


----------



## Puneet247 (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ yeah if it comes for more than 17k than whats the use of buying it ,,,instead get xperia sp by adding 2k


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 28, 2013)

I want to get it under Rs 15K. Dual-sim doesn't matter for me.


----------



## Puneet247 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> I want to get it under Rs 15K. Dual-sim doesn't matter for me.


only Dual sim version will be launched in india


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

then i can't afford this


----------



## Puneet247 (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> then i can't afford this


looks like me too


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 28, 2013)

Why dual sim only ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

yes dual sim version is coming 

Moto G coming to India in early Jan: Motorola - The Times of India


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

dual sim??!!! no WTF!!! im importing if it is priced high :'(
and btw (nub question) will adding another sim space will its size change?? thickness etc??


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

Who will be providing the after sales support in India???


----------



## amjath (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Who will be providing the after sales support in India???



Guess the old contract is intact, so no worries


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 28, 2013)

If it will be dual sim only then I'll rather import single sim from US


----------



## Fog (Dec 28, 2013)

How much more expensive will the Dual-Sim be from Single Sim?

can anyone say? or impossible to predict?

I hope its less than the 15k import price of the online retailers..


----------



## rsk11584 (Jan 1, 2014)

got my moto G my sis bought for me from US 16 GB 199$, actually its a budget phone, single sim, no charger with phone , only USB cable is provided, you have to purchase seperate charger if you want to use normal charging point. But its awesome , dont know how indian markets will react if it is single sim and does not come with charger and if it costs above 15K..


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 1, 2014)

Chargers don't cost a ton here but decent branded cellphones do....
PS : I have at least , 7-8 cellphone chargers just lying around unused.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

rsk11584 said:


> got my moto G my sis bought for me from US 16 GB 199$, actually its a budget phone, single sim, no charger with phone , only USB cable is provided, you have to purchase seperate charger if you want to use normal charging point. But its awesome , dont know how indian markets will react if it is single sim and does not come with charger and if it costs above 15K..



US market usually dont come with headphones, chargers etc especially a contract. But Indian markets will have these accesories for sure


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 4, 2014)

They've delayed launch in india 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13178&d=1388840778


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 4, 2014)

^ I was hoping it to launch before 10th. I think they'll launch it after Sony launches Xperia L/M refresh.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 4, 2014)

L/M refresh is a long way off for now but something else will be here this month which falls in the same segment


----------



## roh15 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ *Xperia E1 Dual* may be


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 4, 2014)

^^ Maybe those 10 new desi OctaCore phones


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2014)

why nobody asking if the single sim version will launch here or not. remember, Cyanogenmod doesn't officially support dual-sim so if you end up getting dual sim, community support will be equivalent to that of most legacy devices. only some markets will be getting DS version so keep that in mind if you are upgrading in the hope of better custom roms.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

sam said:


> why nobody asking if the single sim version will launch here or not. remember, Cyanogenmod doesn't officially support dual-sim so if you end up getting dual sim, community support will be equivalent to that of most legacy devices. only some markets will be getting DS version so keep that in mind if you are upgrading in the hope of better custom roms.



I too want a single sim for dev-support. If it doesn't launches here, then i may import it or wait for Xperia L refresh.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 5, 2014)

Why the hell LG is not launching any of their Optimus F series phones or L9 II here  Could have made things much tougher for Sony and These Rebranded Octa cores.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Why the hell LG is not launching any of their Optimus F series phones or L9 II here  Could have made things much tougher for Sony and These Rebranded Octa cores.



These stupid companies and their stupid poilicies to assume what's best for India.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Why the hell LG is not launching any of their Optimus F series phones or L9 II here  Could have made things much tougher for Sony and These Rebranded Octa cores.



instead of L9 II we got some crappy G Pro Light Dual nonsense. F-series were LTE based and back then no operator had LTE so they skipped.


----------



## ZTR (Jan 5, 2014)

sam said:


> why nobody asking if the single sim version will launch here or not. remember, Cyanogenmod doesn't officially support dual-sim so if you end up getting dual sim, community support will be equivalent to that of most legacy devices. only some markets will be getting DS version so keep that in mind if you are upgrading in the hope of better custom roms.



Not true.
M has a single sim version and a dual sim and except the radios everything is same.
And as you know M has CM 11 now which is made for the single sim version BUT works on dual sim too by first flashing the firmware of single sim.
Only one sim works then though but that's the tradeoff.
I believe it will be the same in the case of Moto G
And the reason cm doesn't support dual sim cause almost all are mediatek devices whose sources have never been released lol


----------



## rish1 (Jan 5, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Why the hell LG is not launching any of their Optimus F series phones or L9 II here  Could have made things much tougher for Sony and These Rebranded Octa cores.



they actually are.. the model no is LG d410 .. 
1.2 GHz cortex a7 snapdRAGON 400
ADRENO 305
960 X 540
android 4.4

just wait for mwc.. might be announced in ces also


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

rish said:


> they actually are.. the model no is LG d410 ..
> 1.2 GHz cortex a7 snapdRAGON 400
> ADRENO 305
> *960 X 540*
> ...



Moto G beats it there.



sam said:


> instead of L9 II we got some crappy G Pro Light Dual nonsense.* F-series were LTE based and back then no operator had LTE so they skipped*.



so, 3g should've worked normally on those phones right? and 2g should've worked too.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 5, 2014)

sam said:


> why nobody asking if the single sim version will launch here or not. remember, Cyanogenmod doesn't officially support dual-sim so if you end up getting dual sim, community support will be equivalent to that of most legacy devices. only some markets will be getting DS version so keep that in mind if you are upgrading in the hope of better custom roms.


I've asked this many times 
ROM support is important for me...

This time I am gonna try my hands on making/porting custom roms 


ankush28 said:


> Why dual sim only ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

hoping this is true  
Motorola Moto G delayed for India, to come in January-end



> Motorola will be releasing both the single and dual-SIM variants of the Moto G in India, just like what Sony did with the Xperia M. Although there is no information on price, the single-SIM variant would be priced around Rs. 13000 while the dual-SIM variant around Rs. 15,000. It remains to be seen whether both 8 GB and 16 GB storage variants will be available.



*www.androidos.in/2014/01/moto-g-india-debut-delayed-january-end/



> To remind you, Motorola will be releasing both single-SIM and dual-SIM versions of the phone in the country. The phone is expected to be priced starting INR 13-14,000.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luffy said:


> hoping this is true
> Motorola Moto G delayed for India, to come in January-end



Fingers cross
Thanks for sharing
13k would be true kickass price


----------



## rish1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Moto G beats it there.



I know but still.. good to have different choices.. some might prefer LG over Motorola.. and it could offer 8 gb with memory card at lower price than 16 gb moto g.. or a better design, camera .. let's wait for prices for both..  even then I am buying none of them.. I am gonna import the 100$ version if Sony doesn't come up with good alternatives with good screen and sexy designs.. but i bet they will come up with something great


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let alone India i don't think LG L9 II is available in anyother countries as its not listed in ebay.com or amazon.com.few days before i was asking my friend to go for it but it wasn't available anywhere.i don't know what LG is trying to do because they anounced this phone long ago.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luffy said:


> hoping this is true
> Motorola Moto G delayed for India, to come in January-end
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it will be under 14k


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 6, 2014)

^^ What is the profit in talking about its price when even its release date is not confirmed ?? Don't expect Moto G before February in India.


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 7, 2014)

check their twitter handle .. 

 *mobile.twitter.com/motorola 

now they are saying that it will be launched towards the end of the month...

motorola is not doing any good by delaying ..  ppl are waiting since november...


----------



## rish1 (Jan 7, 2014)

^^they must be having problems with sales channels don't forget they are coming to india after 2 years.. so don't expect any good after sale services either.. it will take time before they settle..


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 7, 2014)

well..  if it goes like this then i dnt think moto g will be available fully until mid feb.. I wanted to upgrade from my two year old galaxy pop... but this wait is tiring..

  also what do you guys think of huawei honor 3c, looking good to me  .. 2 gb ram @ $160. isnt it a nice deal...

Benchmark results for the $130 quad-core Huawei Honor 3C show a capable entry-level device


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

Moto G beats rivals to Android punch as KitKat rolls out | News | TechRadar 





Looks like this phone will come at end of this month

*1-ps.googleusercontent.com/h/www.androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/479x526xmoto-g-delay.jpg.pagespeed.ic.wYzbZ4BwWr.webp


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> also what do you guys think of huawei honor 3c, looking good to me  .. 2 gb ram @ $160. isnt it a nice deal...
> 
> Benchmark results for the $130 quad-core Huawei Honor 3C show a capable entry-level device



last year Huawei decided to launch the P1 instead of Honor 2. this year they may follow the same trend.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jan 8, 2014)

Guys. Motorola is going to come into India this year..
So how is After sales service gonna be? As there are no service center around? Thanks "D


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 8, 2014)

rish said:


> ^^they must be having problems with sales channels don't forget they are coming to india after 2 years.. so don't expect any good after sale services either.. it will take time before they settle..



I hope that the ASS is worth the wait.
The smaller screen size is major plus for me. 
The only problem I have is non-expandable memory, so I guess I'll have be selective when copying music files to the phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

Motorola sends out invites for a January 14 event in London

Could it be something interesting? Moto X india launch?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 9, 2014)

^You can import from US,
two my friend imported and unlocked moto x and they are extrenely happy with it :')

Moto X is the best droid I've ever seen....A perfectly balanced user friendly phone


----------



## anky (Jan 9, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> ^You can import from US,
> two my friend imported and unlocked moto x and they are extrenely happy with it :')
> 
> Moto X is the best droid I've ever seen....A perfectly balanced user friendly phone


how much did it cost them? and how did they unlocked it? and after sale service ?


----------



## sushovan (Jan 9, 2014)

There is no after sales service for Imported phones. Those who import phones from USA don't require the so called "Your digitizer/USB Port is broken but we will replace motherboard and Rob you in daylight"  Support that is offered by most of the big brands barring LG here. And the common notion is you do not need after sales support with Moto Phones ( unless you deliberately put your phone in water or under a truck  )


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jan 9, 2014)

So how long does Motorola take to setup service cents in India? And if we bought the Indian version... How would be the after sales service?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd be happy if Sony refreshes Xperia line up with the phone which has similar specs, small screen and expandable memory. I'd buy that in a heartbeat instead of Moto G.

Just my .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I'd be happy if Sony refreshes Xperia line up with the phone which has similar specs, small screen and expandable memory. I'd buy that in a heartbeat instead of Moto G.
> 
> Just my .





Hoping that Xperia L refresh is the one for this job.


----------



## NL520 (Jan 10, 2014)

im interested in moto g, what is the scene in grey/gaffar market? anyone?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 15, 2014)

Moto G GPE announced launched...
Can anybody confirm whether it is globle GSM or US GsM?


----------



## sumit05 (Jan 15, 2014)

Moto G to launch in last week of Jan.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 15, 2014)

sumit05 said:


> Moto G to lunch in last week of Jan.


confirmed?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

yep Moto G coming to India in last week of January - The Times of India


----------



## sushovan (Jan 15, 2014)

^ "Motorola has roped in a distribution partner for the Moto G launch in India" - its Flipkart as per the claim of many guys at XDA Thread on this same topic.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 15, 2014)

sumit05 said:


> Moto G to *lunch* in last week of Jan.



When is the breakfast and dinner? 

On Topic: Moto G Google Play edition is now available for $179 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## NL520 (Jan 16, 2014)

hi guys, can i get the 99$ verizon version and get it working on reliance/bsnl cdma sim using something like R-sim etc or any other way?


----------



## ghemanth90 (Jan 16, 2014)

_"Two months after its global announcement, the Motorola Moto G (8GB) is finally making its way to Singapore on January 16 with a retail price of *S$318*."_ - Excerpt from a website

Based on today's currency rate *S$318 equates to Rs.15369 *for 8GB and there has been no talk on the 16GB variant of Moto G in Singapore. Motorola has released only 8GB model (AFAIK!).

So my prediction is Motorola gonna release only the 8GB version of MOTO G this month end and they gonna charge us between 15.5K to 16K.* Any takers for MOTO G if it is priced closed to 16K for 8GB variant??*


----------



## NL520 (Jan 16, 2014)

very less, as the same version is available in US @ 11k


----------



## NL520 (Jan 16, 2014)

moreover 10k is a competetive price imo:
Moto G to launch for about Rs 10,000 in last week of January in India | AEG India


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 17, 2014)

^^ I was expecting to buy 8GB version if it would sell for under Rs 15K.Maybe I will spend Rs 369 more but why so inequality to developing countries ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't understand why you guys are expecting Moto G at such low prices. India is not USA and nor is Motorola coming back to India to do charity. 16K for 8 GB variant seems fair enough.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 17, 2014)

NL520 said:


> moreover 10k is a competetive price imo:
> Moto G to launch for about Rs 10,000 in last week of January in India | AEG India



No way it is going to be 10k. Not any less than 13k. Motorola will already be making very little even for 14k, and 10k means they will be selling the device at a loss of 20% or more.
If it will be available at 10k for real, then there is going to be a huge demand for sure.



randomuser111 said:


> I don't understand why you guys are expecting Moto G at such low prices. India is not USA and nor is Motorola coming back to India to do charity. 16K for 8 GB variant seems fair enough.



@16k, then it will be on par with other branded 16k mobiles and I don't think that is Motorola's strategy with Moto G. But, taxes in India could indeed raise the cost above 15k, which puts Motorola's strategy with Moto G at a risk in India.


----------



## Puneet247 (Jan 17, 2014)

It will be anounced later this january and i think will availabele in feb start still long time to wait


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

when is moto *ji* coming??
see what i did there


----------



## ghemanth90 (Jan 18, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> I don't understand why you guys are expecting Moto G at such low prices. India is not USA and nor is Motorola coming back to India to do charity. 16K for 8 GB variant seems fair enough.



Main reason why Moto G got very popular is because of it's *dirt cheap price tag*. Moto G is competitively priced in European markets. There's absolutely nothing wrong in expecting Motorola to do the same in India. 

16K for 8GB variant is pretty high considering the face that it doesn't come with an expandable memory and a decent camera. 
If 16GB Moto G gonna cost anywhere around 18K then there are plenty of good alternatives already available in the market... Galaxy Grand Duos,  Desire 500, G Pro Lite, Xperia C & Xperia SP to name a few... All these mobiles are better than Moto G except for the Processor dept. Just like the Nexus phones geeks will get Moto G, others will opt for one among these alternatives.


----------



## jhingalala (Jan 18, 2014)

ghemanth90 said:


> Main reason why Moto G got very popular is because of it's *dirt cheap price tag*. Moto G is competitively priced in European markets. There's absolutely nothing wrong in expecting Motorola to do the same in India.
> 
> 16K for 8GB variant is pretty high considering the face that it doesn't come with an expandable memory and a decent camera.
> If 16GB Moto G gonna cost anywhere around 18K then there are plenty of good alternatives already available in the market... Galaxy Grand Duos,  Desire 500, G Pro Lite, Xperia C & Xperia SP to name a few... All these mobiles are better than Moto G except for the Processor dept. Just like the Nexus phones geeks will get Moto G, others will opt for one among these alternatives.


 The size and battery is plus  for moto along with corning glass and updated version.OTG is now a question mark.SP is single sim,c has 4 GB g pro is very big and grand battery sucks. only grand is considerably better in cam but again it is so common. I am looking for any details on moto g india launch like price, partner and dual sim avlblty?
Th


----------



## ZTR (Jan 19, 2014)

Moto G supports USB OTG.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 19, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Moto G supports USB OTG.



No its locked after 4.4 update ( AFAIK )
I am wrong?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> No its locked after 4.4 update ( AFAIK )
> I am wrong?



I wish I had KitKat ?...be careful what you wish for. - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com



> Some of the other benefits of KK are there for developers to incorporate into apps so not as apparent yet. Immersive mode is most obvious one and that works well and nice enhancement. OTG has been disabled so that es file explorer can no longer see the USB but* nexus media importer (other similar apps available too) allows you to see the USB and use the media on it*.


----------



## jhingalala (Jan 19, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I wish I had KitKat ?...be careful what you wish for. - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com


can we use nexus media importer or other such apps without rooting?


----------



## theterminator (Jan 19, 2014)

It's going to be an average phone imo. Storage will be its plus point but not to those who have an sd card. Frankly none of these phones are appealing with their miserable durability. "Bas 4 din ki chandni, phir to kaali raat hai". If "Moto G" can just do the basic tasks of a mobile phone which are calling, texting, displaying/adding contacts with NO LAGS along with the features that it boasts then it might be worth buying.


----------



## Fog (Jan 19, 2014)

This is Motorola by Google.. 

Not MMX or Karbonn or Intex or whatever.. not the 4 din ki chandni fir kaali raat hai types..

This phone has been compared to the Nexus 4 tonnes of times, and on XDA Forums I've seen more than 5 people switch from Nexus 4 to Moto G.. 

Moto G can do much more than the basic tasks with no lags, it can play games like Asphalt with no lag at all..

how will storage be its plus point? Its 8GB/16GB..

It's durability is actually quite good..


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 19, 2014)

Infact my friend who has been owing a defy all this long is thinking about importing moto g if the prices are too steep, after official launch, he's saying that   warranty doesn't matter if it's  a moto


----------



## theterminator (Jan 19, 2014)

Fog said:


> This is Motorola by Google..
> 
> Not MMX or Karbonn or Intex or whatever.. not the 4 din ki chandni fir kaali raat hai types..
> 
> ...



People were saying the same about Nexus 7 that it's brought to you by Google and made for gaming and blah blah but you know what, I notice the lags while playing subway surfers..lol 
I have used entry level Android  phones like Samsung Galaxy Y, Ace Duos, Sony Xperia E Dual and boy aren't they dumb. If I want to note a number quickly from someone then I'll have to get a pen and paper coz my "smartphone" ain't that quick enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2014)

Motorola reported to launch Moto G in India in the last week of January



> According to TOI report, Moto G will be launched in India in the last week of January. Motorola also has plans to launch the dual-SIM variant of the smartphone in India and Brazil this year. Motorola is partnering with an unknown distributor to launch the Moto G in India.
> 
> "Right now our plan is to announce Moto G in India with a partner in the last week of January," said Steve Sinclair, vice president of global marketing at Motorola Mobility.


----------



## SunE (Jan 19, 2014)

Motorola makes top notch quality phones. I have 2 Motos from 2006 & 2007 still working without breaking a sweat. Plus watch this vid series on the G
Motorola Moto G Gorilla Glass scratch & underwater test - DON'T do it to yours, it will break - YouTube


----------



## theterminator (Jan 20, 2014)

My brother was pissed off with his Motorola Defy plus and rightly so coz that"smartphone"sometimes took 20 minutes to make a call!!! When he checked the box that said "Auto-end apps" then only it became normal. Like come on...lol....


----------



## rish1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Moto G dual Sim prices in malaysia ( Truly Asiaaaa...   )

8 gb - 210 $
16 gb - 240 $

Dual-SIM Moto G hits Malaysia too, priced at $210 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 20, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> can we use nexus media importer or other such apps without rooting?



Yes thats why its paid app


----------



## lywyre (Jan 20, 2014)

theterminator said:


> My brother was pissed off with his Motorola Defy plus and rightly so coz that"smartphone"sometimes took 20 minutes to make a call!!! When he checked the box that said "Auto-end apps" then only it became normal. Like come on...lol....



I have a Defy Plusand it is slick all the day, though I have upgraded it to 4.3 on it  (Thanks to Cyanogen and XDA)


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 20, 2014)

lywyre said:


> I have a Defy Plusand it is slick all the day, though I have upgraded it to 4.3 on it  (Thanks to Cyanogen and XDA)



Thanks to quarx*


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 20, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Thanks to quarx*



Exactly most time we forget original dev. xda is just platform


----------



## lywyre (Jan 21, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Thanks to quarx*



Yup. A special thanks to quarx.


----------



## RohanM (Jan 21, 2014)

*There is enough competition from the micromax phones. 8 GB dual sim is just not worth it 15-16k without micro sd. No matter how superior the hardware quality.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2014)

Motorola launching the Moto G in India this week - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 21, 2014)

RohanM said:


> *There is enough competition from the micromax phones. 8 GB dual sim is just not worth it 15-16k without micro sd. No matter how superior the hardware quality.*



Everyone has different requirements 
I dont play games... I can survive with 4GB also  all I need is stock android(like nexus) + good build quality(not like nexus) 

Your point is correct that Storage will be major problem for moto g.


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 22, 2014)

hope they bring 16gb dual sim around 15k...  otherwise I have to go for xperia m dual... fingers crossed..

14-15k for 8 gb dual will not be a hit here anyway...


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 22, 2014)

Motorola's facebook page update... 


> Moto G launch details for India will be announced on February 5. Stay tuned!


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 22, 2014)

f*** u motorola..


----------



## anky (Jan 22, 2014)

**** man, why so late....((


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 22, 2014)

i kinda expected it....not surprised....fking moto


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 22, 2014)

they are busy pushing 4.4 updates, launching Google edition of the handset,  while procrastinating the indian launch..  

whats even more sad is that only launch details will be announced on feb 5 not the handset itself.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 22, 2014)

oops post


----------



## manohar387 (Jan 22, 2014)

looking forward for this phone

And guys dont compare this with micromax and the likes, Motorola makes some very good quality phones. In this price its gonna be a good buy. I just hope they maintain a strong service network

Glad Motorola is coming back to India


----------



## lywyre (Jan 22, 2014)

@manohar: I second what you said about quality. 

But I don't know why Motorola is delaying the launch so much. They are forgoing their advantage over others with each day's delay. And by information so far available the price also seems to be markedly above international rates diluting the price advantage.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 22, 2014)

why is everybody complaining... ??

in other countries Motorola was still in business hence launch didnt took time...

In india Motorola had closed down the business 2 years ago..
now it is making a fresh start it takes time in making distributing partners,sales channels.. they have to set up new contracts with service centers in every city.. otherwise who will provide after sales service ? first launch is always bumpy... with delays and problems

secondly price..
the 8 gb dual sim costs 210$
importing that itself will cost 15,ooo rs after taxes... then they have to provide warranty etc.. so !5500 price is reasonable for 8gb .. 17000 for 16gb dual sim... 
lol were you guys expecting same price as USA ... lol.. 1 question to them look at nexus 4/5


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2014)

for Motorola. Why don't they just cancel their comeback anyways


----------



## puli44 (Jan 22, 2014)

last week of Jan is next week only...still now no official announcement of launch ??


----------



## lywyre (Jan 22, 2014)

rish said:


> why is everybody complaining... ??
> 
> in other countries Motorola was still in business hence launch didnt took time...
> 
> ...




They could tie up with any online store like Flipkart / Amazon / ebay for a quick launch. They do have their service network still in operation.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2014)

I did hear the news that Motorola G will be launched at Online stores only for now. Couldn't find the source but you can find it.
Flipkart is confirmed to be one of the partner although as a sole partner or not initially is not yet confirmed. Waiting for Feb 5.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 22, 2014)

how many of you are planning to buy this phone? i will surely buy it if it priced under 15k for the 8gb version....


----------



## Vikki (Jan 22, 2014)

Good for those who hate Samungnized Android


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I did hear the news that Motorola G will be launched at Online stores only for now. Couldn't find the source but you can find it.
> Flipkart is confirmed to be one of the partner although as a sole partner or not initially is not yet confirmed. Waiting for Feb 5.



There is no such good source 
Only ome user has aposted about this on XDA's Indian Moto G thread.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 26, 2014)

Everybody is saying this phone have awesome specs and priced very low. Is it ? It is also not giving any accessories. And people who agreed to buy 8 GB dual SIM for under 15 K, what you will do with so good specs when you don't even have expandable memory. How much memory you will actually get out of 8 GB ?? 5 GB at Max.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> Everybody is saying this phone have awesome specs and priced very low. Is it ? It is also not giving any accessories. And people who agreed to buy 8 GB dual SIM for under 15 K, what you will do with so good specs when you don't even have expandable memory. How much memory you will actually get out of 8 GB ?? 5 GB at Max.



People can buy those accessories according to their need and choice. I'd like to get a SoundMagic ES18 myself instead of the OEM's earphones.

single sim 16 GB version should be around 15k with taxes. 

For storage, there is always USB OTG. But I think Meenova looks good too.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> How much memory you will actually get out of 8 GB ?? 5 GB at Max.



I would like to counter question.
What will you do with so much *expandable* storage if you won't be able to run the _Latesht_ games and do so much more?



ankush28 said:


> There is no such good source
> Only ome user has aposted about this on XDA's Indian Moto G thread.



How about this?
*www.bgr.in/manufacturers/motorola/moto-g-launching-in-india-this-week-will-be-sold-exclusively-via-online-retailers/


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 26, 2014)

that meenova USB OTG is really lukin great.. 
  0.8"x0.9"x0.3" - orginial dimension
 and after inserting into phone 0.8"x0.6"x0.3" ..   

less than a inch !!!! 
thats amazing, so it will not be a prblm to keep it plugged-in most of the time..

 US$ 12.00 + $3.00 ( flat rate for world wide shipping)..  that translate to rs 930 (=15*62) 

If price difference of 16 gb dual sim vs 8 dual sim varies more than 1500. I will get 8 gb version, as I already have a 16 gb memory card.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 26, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I would like to counter question.
> What will you do with so much *expandable* storage if you won't be able to run the _Latesht_ games and do so much more?
> 
> 
> ...



You counter question is baseless. Spending a few bucks more you will get a phone with same processing power and expandable memory where you can install many thing. Having good processing power but little memory even to install apps just to save a few bucks is a waste. Better get the 16 GB than the 8 GB. What you will save in 8 GB (5 gb available) ? Music, video or app. 16 GB Moto G would be a better choice.

_P.S: Don't just reply. First understand what one is saying. It is a discussion forum. No debate is going on. Nobody wins, nobody looses._


----------



## rish1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I would like to counter question.
> What will you do with so much *expandable* storage if you won't be able to run the _Latesht_ games and do so much more?




i didn't get your question ? 
are you saying that there is no other phone at this price that can play latest games ?
you are forgetting that xperia l is so much better than moto g in performance.... even camera is better than moto g
moto g major advantage is in 720p screen not performance.. xperia l refresh will also have 720p screen but it might be a little bit expensive..


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 26, 2014)

Motorola Moto G review: Little big G - GSMArena.com

Well, looking at those benchmarks (particularly Antutu and Quadrant) moto g seems to be better in performance the xperia l.


----------



## Superayush (Jan 26, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Motorola Moto G review: Little big G - GSMArena.com
> 
> Well, looking at those benchmarks (particularly Antutu and Quadrant) moto g seems to be better in performance the xperia l.



And that too with having higher resolution ofc moto g 's performance is better than l


----------



## rish1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Motorola Moto G review: Little big G - GSMArena.com
> 
> Well, looking at those benchmarks (particularly Antutu and Quadrant) moto g seems to be better in performance the xperia l.



i was expecting this kind of answer ..

antutu and quadrant are not good benchmarks in the sense that they measure so many things ram,Cpu,Gpu,Memory card , android OS version,battery performance, and give a combined score and they do not weight marks equally to all things.. 

they give more free points for having extra cores.. ,  even a grand quattro with so much weak cores scores 12,000 which gives people illusion it is a so much better phone.. thats why you will get very different results in real life and benchmarks
now go and see the benchmarks of nexus 4 and look at moto g ... moto g has a much higher antutu score than nexus 4

do you really believe nexus 4 is a weaker phone than moto g ? 

so how do we test performance of a system by comparing components differently..

*CPU *
the best benchmark is Linpack ... A cpu is always tested in 2 things singlethreaded and multithreaded performance...
Singlethreaded performance is far more important than muti threaded .. 

single thread performance actually tells you  the fastness/speed of the core.. by measuring execution of a single instruction at a time which is determined by architecture,IPC and many other things

a cortex a7 is faster than cortex a5 , a core i3 is faster than pentium 4..

a krait core is much faster than a snapdragon cortex A7

Sony Xperia L Benchmarks

Motorola Moto G Benchmarks

mutli threaded is how good your cpu can handle many instructions at a same time but to use this feature the application has to be multithreaded heavily to take full advantage..

compare moto G and xperia L above you will see when an App is fully multithreaded for 4 cores only then and only then moto g is slightly ahead of xperia L .. some amount of difference could be due to android versions  .. 

the reasons the difference is less here because Xperia L is running at 1 ghz and moto G is 1.2 Ghz .. so 20 % advantage is already enjoyed by moto g, still xperia l is ahead.. otherwise at same clock speed Krait is so much powerful than snapdragon cortex a7

90% of the apps are single threaded with only a few apps multithreaded for 2 cores.. there are hardly any apps that enjoy full 4 core multithreading.. 
so majority of the time in real world xperia l will kick ass moto G.. you can even test it in many reviews it is said that when heavy multitasking moto G starts to slow down and lag.. xperia L does not slows down on slight heavy multitasking

*GPU or Gaming peformance*

Gfx bench 2.7 scores offscreen test will test raw performance of Gpu at 1080p resolution.. 
since both have same gpu so they have same raw performance but but
in real world games run at native resolution since xperia L has lower resolution it will perform much better in games while moto g will put extra pressure on gpu to drive HD resolution and hence lower performance

Xperia L - 12.76 Fps 
Moto G - 7.46 Fps

xperia m/L is 70% faster than Moto G in gaming.. and GPU runs games not CPU , CPU performance will have no effect on games at all.. ( there is no bottlenecking in smartphones ) so it doesn't matter if you have 2,4  8 or 100 cores when gaming.. 

Xperia L and Xperia M are so much better than Moto G in Performance and both xperia m/l are not on android 4.3.. android 4.3 has great optimization it has increased every phones score in almost every benchmark.. so expect higher scores when they are on android 4.3


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 27, 2014)

^^ I agree. I have also noticed here people recommending phones based on specs. Better specs gives better performance, no doubt but it will not necessarily contribute to overall user experience. Overall user experience is also influenced but the software, the OS, the apps and the customizations done on the OS such as the launcher. E.g:  I was feed up buy the lagging performance of my ol' SE phone but when I installed Nova launched, wow it's super smooth. Yesterday I was writing something on whatsapp from a website in my phone browser. I had to switch between apps long pressing the home-button. And that's where I missed the multi-window in few Samsung phones. It would have come handy.

Android can be customized extensively. But to what extent to someone who is not a developer ? Is anyone able to port blinkfed or sense UI or the multiwindow. How far is Moto G customized ?

And as for multi threaded apps, I don't think except a few Games and app, there is a whole lot of multithreaded apps that will make use of the quad cores. I don't have any survey data but I assume more than 65% of android users are still on single core phones.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 27, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> ^^ I agree. I have also noticed here people recommending phones based on specs. Better specs gives better performance, no doubt but it will not necessarily contribute to overall user experience. Overall user experience is also influenced but the software, the OS, the apps and the customizations done on the OS such as the launcher. E.g:  I was feed up buy the lagging performance of my ol' SE phone but when I installed Nova launched, wow it's super smooth. Yesterday I was writing something on whatsapp from a website in my phone browser. I had to switch between apps long pressing the home-button. And that's where I missed the multi-window in few Samsung phones. It would have come handy.
> 
> Android can be customized extensively. But to what extent to someone who is not a developer ? Is anyone able to port blinkfed or sense UI or the multiwindow. How far is Moto G customized ?
> 
> And as for multi threaded apps, I don't think except a few Games and app, there is a whole lot of multithreaded apps that will make use of the quad cores. I don't have any survey data but I assume more than 65% of android users are still on single core phones.



i agree with you 100 % , i never talked about user experience though..  The OS is fine but these launchers and overloaded less useful features kills the Smoothness.. Moto G is basically a stock UI so it Feels really smooth , while other oem load their skins.. But what i was talking about performance i even read few comments how people were saying Moto g is better than nexus 4 .. that's what i wanted to clear.. Its UI is optimized very well , but it is not extraordinary in performance.. so dont expect better gaming than a nexus 4 or a xperia L ( the discussion started above on vyoms comment on gaming only ) 

*Apps will not depend on How optimized the UI is they will depend on the  raw specs only, and OS version..  

User Experience will Not depend on Specs .. they will depend upon how optimized the UI Software or the OS is.. 
*
_Both are equally important.._ 

those suggesting on specs are not completely wrong though..
these all international branded popular Models gets a good community at Xda so you can always be sure about optimization.. hence a better specs phone is preferable  for those who can at least read instruction and tinker a bit with their phones .. 
Moto G will enjoy a much larger community than Xperia , but xperia m/l community is good enough also with some great ROms and features.. 

Even if games are multi threaded it won't matter much since they will be driven by GPU .. 2,4,8 core will not make any difference in gaming as there is no bottleneck..

A faster Dual core is so much better than slower quad or octa cores..


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2014)

Is this phone available now?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 27, 2014)

Delayed till 5th Feb 2014 in India


----------



## jhingalala (Jan 27, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> that meenova USB OTG is really lukin great..
> 0.8"x0.9"x0.3" - orginial dimension
> and after inserting into phone 0.8"x0.6"x0.3" ..
> 
> ...



I think we need to apply nexus importer app on 4.4 before we can connect meenova.


----------



## arkkrish (Jan 27, 2014)

To all those who are lamenting over Moto G pricing - 

Just announced Micromax Turbo Mini @ Rs.14,490. That's right. It's got 4GB internal Memory and runs on 4.2 Jelly Bean. Now, even if the Moto G is priced at 15-16K for the 16GB version, it's still a better deal that what the competition has to offer. For those who are hoping for a Xperia L refresh - do you seriously think Sony is going to price it below 16K. Even the year-old Xperia L is 16K at stores now.

I would say if you can deal with the 5MP camera, then Moto G is the best buy at the 15K range.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 27, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> To all those who are lamenting over Moto G pricing -
> 
> Just announced Micromax Turbo Mini @ Rs.14,490. That's right. It's got 4GB internal Memory and runs on 4.2 Jelly Bean. Now, even if the Moto G is priced at 15-16K for the 16GB version, it's still a better deal that what the competition has to offer. For those who are hoping for a Xperia L refresh - do you seriously think Sony is going to price it below 16K. Even the year-old Xperia L is 16K at stores now.
> 
> I would say if you can deal with the 5MP camera, then Moto G is the best buy at the 15K range.


they are not lamenting over the price of 16 gb for 15-16k 

they are lamenting because the rumors are suggesting 15-16k for 8 gb version.. 

xperia l Refresh will most likely be priced at 18k


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/pge3pcf.jpg


----------



## rish1 (Jan 27, 2014)

^^ rofl.. ha ha..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *i.imgur.com/pge3pcf.jpg



Exactly. It was scheduled to be launched in early January.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 28, 2014)

For OTG no need to buy Nexus media importer

Get file commander with OTG mount plugin.


----------



## RohanM (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on people... Dont praise moto G so much.. U can get optimus G at&t ver for less than 15k (after applying coupen) from ebay. My friend ordered one for 13500. Much better than moto G.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 28, 2014)

^^ 11.5k today


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 28, 2014)

My friend's friend got it from US. Looks beautiful and sleek. Especially display.


----------



## jhingalala (Jan 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> For OTG no need to buy Nexus media importer
> 
> Get file commander with OTG mount plugin.



new to this world of smartphones and android. Can you explain bit elaborately?


----------



## RohanM (Jan 28, 2014)

rish said:


> ^^ 11.5k today



link plz


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 28, 2014)

@ RohanM- 
 optimus G locked or unlocked..??? 
 under 15k... for real. ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2014)

RohanM said:


> Come on people... Dont praise moto G so much.. U can get optimus G at&t ver for less than 15k (after applying coupen) from ebay. My friend ordered one for 13500. Much better than moto G.



Now I'm confused, wait for Moto G or get an Optimus G E970?

E970 is Nexus 4 with a microSD card slot.


----------



## RohanM (Jan 28, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> @ RohanM-
> optimus G locked or unlocked..???
> under 15k... for real. ??



I just ordered today for 11755/- only. it's unlocked of course.  

see Here



Luffy said:


> Now I'm confused, wait for Moto G or get an Optimus G E970?
> 
> E970 is Nexus 4 with a microSD card slot.



Moto G is **** infront of OP G.


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 29, 2014)

if i had known earlier i would hav gone for it .. been waiting for moto g since last month..and waiting sucks..

missed such a great deal ..!!!


----------



## sksundram (Jan 29, 2014)

^^ you need to be more active on tdf coz i have posted this deal week before (thanks to sushovan).


----------



## RohanM (Jan 29, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> if i had known earlier i would hav gone for it .. been waiting for moto g since last month..and waiting sucks..
> 
> missed such a great deal ..!!!



The deal is on again.... Go for it.

Edit: is now ended.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tired of waiting for Moto G. One friend of mine is even saying it wouldn't come at all. Anyway can u guys tell me whether Panasonic P51 would still be a wise choice for Rs 14,500/- . Is it still a close contestant for Moto G at this pricepoint ??


----------



## arkkrish (Jan 29, 2014)

RohanM said:


> I just ordered today for 11755/- only. it's unlocked of course.
> 
> see Here
> 
> ...



Will Optimus G get kitkat and later OS updates? At least, has it been updated to Jelly Bean yet?


----------



## RohanM (Jan 29, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Will Optimus G get kitkat and later OS updates? At least, has it been updated to Jelly Bean yet?



It's on 4.1.2 now. Don't know abt the updates. but there is officia CM 11 for this. Also at that price I don't care abt updates as I already have Nexus 4.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2014)

RohanM said:


> It's on 4.1.2 now. Don't know abt the updates. but there is officia CM 11 for this. Also at that price I don't care abt updates as I already have Nexus 4.



Do post the review and pics as soon as it arrives. So, should I wait for moto g or wait for another deal like that for optimus g e970?


----------



## RohanM (Jan 29, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Do post the review and pics as soon as it arrives. So, should I wait for moto g or wait for another deal like that for optimus g e970?



Here

Don't wait & get this. Check PM for coupon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2014)

RohanM said:


> Here
> 
> Don't wait & get this. Check PM for coupon.



No pics updated by the seller  not sure about it. though the item code is the same as in the expired offer.
Warranty is not a concern unless the phone is DOA which will be really bad. I'll root and flash kitkat on it anyways.

its obviously better than moto g.


----------



## RohanM (Jan 30, 2014)

Luffy said:


> No pics updated by the seller  not sure about it. though the item code is the same as in the expired offer.
> Warranty is not a concern unless the phone is DOA which will be really bad. I'll root and flash kitkat on it anyways.
> 
> its obviously better than moto g.



I2c world never gives pictures in their listings... See the ebay.com listing for all info... Anyways don't worry.. Many people already ordered from him including me... Relax and get it. Few stocks are remaining.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 30, 2014)

lol goodbye moto ..
hello Lenovo G 


 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...torola-devices-units-lenovo-2-91-billion.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2014)

rish said:


> lol goodbye moto ..
> hello Lenovo G
> 
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...torola-devices-units-lenovo-2-91-billion.html



Bye bye moto. For once I thought Google/motorola were doing good bringing a good phone at an affordable price in india, but I don't think they will do it at all .


----------



## rish1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Bye bye moto. For once I thought Google/motorola were doing good bringing a good phone at an affordable price in india, but I don't think they will do it at all .



hmm.. they haven't launched yet so how much affordable it really is remains to be seen..

i wish nokia had bought moto instead of Lenovo... now we will have mediatek based phones by motorola/Lenovo... loosing google support is a big let down .. especially for those who were expecting good updates from moto/google..


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 30, 2014)

"Moto getting updates nearly as quick as nexus line up being Google phone" -  this argument is now INVALID


----------



## funskar (Jan 30, 2014)

Get optimus g from here after applying this coupon

LG Optimus G E970 - 16GB (Unlocked ) FOR 11.5K

Apply Coupon - STERLING08


----------



## lywyre (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn. This damn good thing melted to a liquid dream


----------



## kaz (Jan 30, 2014)

Rip Moto Again....I am happy that there is no chance for a Moto Nexus Phone


----------



## lywyre (Jan 30, 2014)

^^
I am sad that officially there will not be a Nexus from Moto. But the X and G did really got and brought attention of consumers and manufacturers alike, as much as a Nexus phone. I wish Motorola does not lose its legacy. Lenovo has done good with the IBM PC division, though they have interfered with some core features of the ThinkPad brand. They have also acquired part of  IBM servers this month. So, a capable hand only, but is it good for Motorola and us, remains to be seen.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now no Moto G discussions pls. Motorola is itself sold.


----------



## invisiblebond (Jan 30, 2014)

^ "Lenovo Isn't Buying Motorola's Phones. It's Buying the Brand" -bloom.bg/1hPkm6B


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 30, 2014)

ended! what about warranty in India?



funskar said:


> Get optimus g from here after applying this coupon
> 
> LG Optimus G E970 - 16GB (Unlocked ) FOR 11.5K
> 
> Apply Coupon - STERLING08


----------



## RohanM (Jan 30, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> ended! what about warranty in India?



No warranty.. u can still get it for 13.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> Now no Moto G discussions pls. Motorola is itself sold.



Google has announced the deal. Finalizing the deal will take upward of 6months. Even then Motorola most likely will exist as a separate company (subsidiary) of Lenovo. If Lenovo decides to poke its nose into altering Motorola phones, add 2 more year (thats the time it took Google to out Moto X & G). And after selling out such a massive amount, Lenovo will most likely continue in the Moto track of selling mobiles with stock android but with a bit of higher pricing if it want to become a global leader (targeting US market) rather than throwing Mediatek junk and its own nonsense UI into the Motorola brand.

So stop exaggerating this whole thing. Motorola will remain as it is at least for another couple of years.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok if you buy Moto phones now, Lenovo will provide warranty support right, after 6 months say ? And Lenovo is well known for its bad service


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> Ok if you buy Moto phones now, Lenovo will provide warranty support right, after 6 months say ? And Lenovo is well known for its bad service



yes Lenovo is quite famous for its service. But looking at Motorola's track record and the build quality of X & G, its a safe bet.


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2014)

Products Price in India - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com


----------



## EnriqueIglesias (Jan 31, 2014)

Moto G Confirrmed to Be Coming Soon On Flipkart !


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## flyingcow (Jan 31, 2014)

^WOW man truly impressed!!


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^WOW man truly impressed!!



girl??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2014)

in line with what i said earlier, Motorola will sell its planned devices for next 2yr before Lenovo takes it on a spin. And if it wants to be a US player, they'll have to stick to Qualcomm.

Lenovo Won’t Change Motorola’s 2014 / 2015 Device Roadmap



> One of the main questions that emerged after the announcement was what would happen to the handsets that Motorola might have already had under development.
> Apparently, Lenovo won’t change the current device roadmap that Motorola has established for this year and the next, though things should be different starting with 2016 onwards.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> girl??



nah man the phone


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2014)

amjath said:


>




use phone even in a rainstorm with lesser worries of getting it's mobo short-circuited.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 1, 2014)

Dual sim, 16 Gb around 15-16 K and i'm buying it


----------



## Superayush (Feb 1, 2014)

Please tell me in 16gb version of moto G how much space in phone memory available for apps thanks !!!


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 1, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Please tell me in 16gb version of moto G how much space in phone memory available for apps thanks !!!



13GB of unified storage! for everything.


----------



## puli44 (Feb 1, 2014)

amjath said:


>



superb...gorilla glass+water proof


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2014)

List of Motorola Service Centers in India leaks ahead of Moto G launch

Service Center List (PDF)



> At launch, Motorola will have service centers in 21 out of 28 states in India


----------



## EnriqueIglesias (Feb 2, 2014)

sam said:


> List of Motorola Service Centers in India leaks ahead of Moto G launch
> 
> Service Center List (PDF)



Delhi has got 4 service centres and the one in NSP is near me.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 2, 2014)

well flipkart is busy throwing some offer for those ppl who r going to buy moto g on the launch day itself..



> Reading just got easy with the Moto G’s stunning 4.5 inch HD display… buy it on Day 1 and get Rs 500 off on any e-Books purchase over Rs 501!





> Stay stylish... match your colourful Moto G with your wardrobe! Buy it on Day 1 and get Rs. 1000 OFF on Clothing purchases over Rs. 1001.



source

well I'm now pretty pretty sure they are gonna price it high enough and justify it by giving these stupid offers..
 earphone or any other mobile accessories could have been much better.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> well flipkart is busy throwing some offer for those ppl who r going to buy moto g on the launch day itself..
> 
> source
> 
> ...



Agreed, Soundmagic ES18 would've been a good add-on.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 2, 2014)

Or an Otterbox cover or a charger. 
Something that a cellphone user will need.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Or an Otterbox cover or a charger.
> Something that a cellphone user will need.



I think that a charger would be supplied with it. Read about it when they launched it in Brazil.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2014)

dual sim?


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 3, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> well flipkart is busy throwing some offer for those ppl who r going to buy moto g on the launch day itself..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another offer added: Customize you MOTO G with FLAT 70% OFF on Colorful Covers


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 3, 2014)

^^ .. nice offer..

standard Color Shell costs $15
Grip Shell costs $20
Flip Shell costs $30. 

after discount these should translate to rs. 279, 372, 558 respectively (taking exchange rate $1= rs62)

 but still I would have wanted a cheap price tag instead of these offers...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

I just hope they price it right...around 16k :/


----------



## lywyre (Feb 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I just hope they price it right...around 16k :/



For 16GB/Dual right? Atleast 16GB/Single, I hope.


----------



## Superayush (Feb 3, 2014)

Btw these offers of flipkart are only for first day purchase right?  Hope they have bountiful stocks to last whole day or more 

@price don't be very optimistic for a really appealing price looking at offers ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 3, 2014)

Why should I buy this phone which dosnt have Expandable Memory, bad bad camera,paperweight category weight,unimaginative design,no user removable battery. 
Big hype to get the dying motorolla back in black. Only one thing can make it work,if only they get the pricing right. If its over 16K it will be bummer at best.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

The camera can't be that bad right...


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 3, 2014)

Because at 14.9 K the Lenovo itself has the S920 which is way better than the MotoG in many aspects. So pricing is the key.

Camera is not good .... not good. Not Lava bad but not Good.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2014)

lywyre said:


> For 16GB/Dual right? Atleast 16GB/Single, I hope.


will single eweven be releasing??


----------



## lywyre (Feb 3, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> will single eweven be releasing??



I would have bought Moto G for 16k (16GB) if it was single SIM, but only if Lenovo had not happened.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 3, 2014)

lywyre said:


> I would have bought Moto G for 16k (16GB) if it was single SIM, but only if Lenovo had not happened.



Lenovo is making some awesome dependable android smart phones which just dosnt hang or freeze or have bugs ,off late. I myself have three sets from the company the S890 ( Never hung in the last 6 months of usage not a single bug ,rock solid) S920 ( 7 days old) and an A850 ( 2days old)  though the A850 is a give a way (Gift) for a cousin who did good in exams. Lenovo is certainly making great smartphones.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 3, 2014)

Motorola Moto G launching in India at an event in Delhi tomorrow Motorola Moto G launching in India at an event in Delhi tomorrow


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 3, 2014)

^^Launch is set for 5th feb afaik!


----------



## lywyre (Feb 3, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Lenovo is making some awesome dependable android smart phones which just dosnt hang or freeze or have bugs ,off late. I myself have three sets from the company the S890 ( Never hung in the last 6 months of usage not a single bug ,rock solid) S920 ( 7 days old) and an A850 ( 2days old)  though the A850 is a give a way (Gift) for a cousin who did good in exams. Lenovo is certainly making great smartphones.



Not to discredit Lenovo, but I am not a fan of any company. I chose Motorola only because I always want to support an underdog. I am going to hang on to my faithful Defy+ as long as possible. It is rocking now with 4.4.2 thanks to Cyanogen, XDA and particularly Quarkz. I don't think future Moto models from Lenovo would get the same dev support (except may be for X and G). I would not buy this now only because it is going to be a Lenovo device and not Motorola. Yes, not a logical reason.


----------



## zapout (Feb 3, 2014)

is only dual sim launching in india?
are there custom roms for dual sims?(don't know about roms that much)


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 3, 2014)

zapout said:


> is only dual sim launching in india?
> are there custom roms for dual sims?(don't know about roms that much)



In this case you can use ROMs made for Single sim version on Dual sim too(with some tweaks)...
The only problem is Second sim won't work at all...as aftermarket Rom makers like CM, AOSPA, PAC, AOKP, SlimKAT and Omni does not supports Dual sim AFAIK!


----------



## zapout (Feb 4, 2014)

^as long as i can install custom roms on the phone, its fine with me. Not going to use second sim slot anyway.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 4, 2014)

Motorola Moto G 16 GB Dual-SIM Snapdeal 
Motorola Moto G 16 GB Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com

Motorola Moto G 8 GB Dual-SIM Snapdeal
Motorola Moto G 8 GB Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com


----------



## puli44 (Feb 4, 2014)

invisiblebond said:


> Motorola Moto G 16 GB Dual-SIM Snapdeal
> Motorola Moto G 16 GB Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com
> 
> Motorola Moto G 8 GB Dual-SIM Snapdeal
> Motorola Moto G 8 GB Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com



After flipkart, snapdeal also launched with offers..well what amazon will offer ??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 4, 2014)

just saw this link.. sharing the prices before launch.. 
Moto G to release in India on 5th Feb price starting 15995 | Gizmothon


----------



## lywyre (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats too much and too late.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 4, 2014)

> The Moto G price is *speculated* to be Rs 15,995 for 8 Gb version and Rs. 17,995 for the 16 gb version .



just speculation.. dont think 8 gb version will be priced higher than 15k...


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Feb 4, 2014)

So what do you people think? What other option do we have?

If real price is 18k for 16 GB and 16k for 8 GB, would it still be a good deal, considering the other models available in market (for a stock Android loving, Samsung/chinese brands hating, 17k budget phone buyer).


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 4, 2014)

*s15.postimg.org/hb9fyhb97/Flipkart_Moto_G_launch2.jpg

fonearena got press invite for the launch..  11:30 am the time says..


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 4, 2014)

maheshmohan.mu said:


> So what do you people think? What other option do we have?
> 
> If real price is 18k for 16 GB and 16k for 8 GB, would it still be a good deal, considering the other models available in market (for a stock Android loving, Samsung/chinese brands hating, 17k budget phone buyer).



I dont think there is much option actually below 20K except xperia L(single sim) which is better in terms of processor and sd slot bt lags in display and sim count and android version. If you opt out chinese and samsung, only sony is there for midrangers though personally i think sony has to upgrade themselves in term of little features to tap indian market.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2014)

price is above 15 k and see ur way out of India for ever. Dont ruin people's expectations Moto


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 4, 2014)

seriously.. it should b under 15k tag..


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 4, 2014)

invisiblebond said:


> Motorola Moto G 16 GB Dual-SIM Snapdeal
> Motorola Moto G 16 GB Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com
> 
> Motorola Moto G 8 GB Dual-SIM Snapdeal
> Motorola Moto G 8 GB Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com



Sold out! Already?


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2014)

Snapdeal u waste! not even released in India.
Anyway how much much colourful back covers cost ? Rs 1000 each ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 4, 2014)

its 15$ in US.. 
in india you can expect upto rs1500


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2014)

blackpearl said:


> Sold out! Already?



Yes as per this site
Moto G goes on pre-order at Snapdeal, sold out within two hours


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Feb 4, 2014)

I called them up. Customer care lady don't have any idea about Moto G and upcoming launch for that matter  Only thing she can tell is, listing is out of stock and if I drop in my email ID, they would inform me when the listing became available. That I can make out from the site itself 

And someone made a story about sales too: Snapdeal gets 1,000 pre-bookings for Moto G in just 2 hours | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India  

I strongly suspect Snapdeal just made a listing and whenever they get the piece, they might specify the price and start shipping.


----------



## puli44 (Feb 4, 2014)

waiting for tomorrow 11:30 AM


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2014)

why wait so desperately for Moto G. Anyhow we have to pay, it's not for free. I wish it's at least  4.7" and have multi-window support.


----------



## moniker (Feb 4, 2014)

Is the dual core krait in xperia sp better than the snapdragon 400 in moto g? If moto g is really going to cost 18k, sp would be a better choice IMHO.


----------



## Superayush (Feb 4, 2014)

moniker said:


> Is the dual core krait in xperia sp better than the snapdragon 400 in moto g? If moto g is really going to cost 18k, sp would be a better choice IMHO.



Agree +1 specially after knowing SP is expected to get 4.4 kit kat soon....


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 4, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> why wait so desperately for Moto G. Anyhow we have to pay, it's not for free. I wish it's at least  4.7" and have multi-window support.



4.7 is uncomfortable IMO. 
I was initially interested in Moto G just for it's screen size.

It's 12:11 AM, when it will be available?


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 5, 2014)

I found the grand 2 screen comfortable, its longer not wider. Though I find 4 inch much much comfortable, there is a enjoyment in the 5 inch ones


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 5, 2014)

inceptionist said:


> it's 12:11 am, when it will be available?



11:39 am


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 5, 2014)

@ 11 am motorola will launch..


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 5, 2014)

It is not yet available, but showing up in the search...

*i.imgur.com/viMMV6p.png

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 5, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> It is not yet available, but showing up in the search...
> 
> *i.imgur.com/viMMV6p.png
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]



RS. 14,500 for 16GB dual sim. I'm buying 2 of these.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 5, 2014)

I wanted only single SIM. :/


----------



## abhidev (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes why dual...I think they competing with other dual Sim mobiles out there


----------



## lywyre (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a good rate. But other models also need to be listed if they want to increase sale (8GB Single/Dual and 16GB Single).


----------



## anky (Feb 5, 2014)

is this the final price??...not fake or anything na..?


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Feb 5, 2014)

Still not out? Keep on refreshing Moto G - Buy Moto G Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 5, 2014)

Moto G Price in India - Buy Moto G Black 16 GB Online - Motorola: Flipkart.com

its here finally.. 14.5k


----------



## SunE (Feb 5, 2014)

It's not showing up anymore on flipkart. But awesome pricing. Now I wish I would've waited for this instead of buying the Nexus 5


----------



## abhidev (Feb 5, 2014)

^ are u serious...Nexus 5 is way better than any phone righ now in the market IMO


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 5, 2014)

Dual-standby or *Dual* A*ctive*?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 5, 2014)

SunE said:


> It's not showing up anymore on flipkart. But awesome pricing. Now I wish I would've waited for this instead of buying the Nexus 5



yeah they might be testing.. its not coming up now. 

anyways.. 14.5k is a very good competitive price..
nexus 5 is a phone from different league.. dnt comapre with this baby.


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2014)

anky said:


> is this the final price??...not fake or anything na..?



*twitter.com/Motorola/statuses/430936569210368000


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 5, 2014)

Motorola Moto G launched in India at Rs 12,999 - The Times of India


----------



## RohanM (Feb 5, 2014)

^ on FK there is no listing !!!


----------



## puli44 (Feb 5, 2014)

there is no listing...still how much time it will take ?????


----------



## lywyre (Feb 5, 2014)

I said I will not buy, but now my heart is beating (for G)


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2014)

puli44 said:


> there is no listing...still how much time it will take ?????



looking to crash flipkart server???


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 5, 2014)

lywyre said:


> I said I will not buy, but now my heart is beating (for G)



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtEvReUAm6Q


----------



## lywyre (Feb 5, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtEvReUAm6Q



That was my ringtone while I briefly had a K790 

Meanwhile, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/181199-amazon-launches-music-luggage-games-stores.html


----------



## anky (Feb 5, 2014)

yes man..!!...finally..!!!...i just want to ask one thing after the discussing so long about the price...is it worth it at this price..?
i mean for features...screen is great!..but the processor??...it is not future proof at all...so worth buying??...i am looking forward to buy 8GB model...and snapdeal is giving 1 yr accidental warranty + one yr extended warranty..!!...so to go with flipkart or snapdeal??


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 5, 2014)

Updates are coming in saying that the 16GB version is actually priced at Rs.13,999. Sweeeeetttttttttttttt.


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 5, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Updates are coming in saying that the 16GB version is actually priced at Rs.13,999. Sweeeeetttttttttttttt.



source plz???


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2014)

its sold-out in Snapdeal within 2hrs of preorder


----------



## srkmish (Feb 5, 2014)

Now 13,999 at FK updated for 16 gb

Moto G Price in India - Buy Moto G Black 16 GB Online - Motorola: Flipkart.com


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 5, 2014)

Moto G 8 GB/16 GB Rs 12499 / Rs.13999


----------



## true_lies (Feb 5, 2014)

WOW. I am genuinely surprised with the pricing. was expecting 16 Gb dual sim model to be around 16K. My next phone for sure.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 5, 2014)

Moto G, available exclusively on Flipkart at an exceptional price - Rs 12,499 for 8GB and Rs 13,999 for 16GB - after 12AM IST February 6.  Free e-books, an exclusive 70% discount on shells and more
*plus.google.com/+Motorola/posts/QNe6Zv4fcyz


----------



## puli44 (Feb 5, 2014)

still coming soon...dont know whether they will launch today / not ?


----------



## rish1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Very very good price.. 



anky said:


> yes man..!!...finally..!!!...i just want to ask one thing after the discussing so long about the price...is it worth it at this price..?
> i mean for features...screen is great!..but the processor??...it is not future proof at all...so worth buying??...i am looking forward to buy 8GB model...and snapdeal is giving 1 yr accidental warranty + one yr extended warranty..!!...so to go with flipkart or snapdeal??



Do not buy 8 gb model , go for 16 gb itself.. you will regret 8 gb model

as for Processor only Chinese brands are going to overpower Moto G .. you won't find any better processor at this price atleast not for another 6 months from snapdragon .. 

Tegra 4i will be so much better than snapdragon but that remains to be seen how many devices will be using it.. i am keeping my hopes on nvidia (but then again nvidia has a bad history of letting down) 

tegra 4i is a 2.3 ghz quad core Cortex A9 rev 4 with a tegra 4 Gpu but with 60 cores instead of 72.. so it should be in the range of Adreno 320.. 

If you really want performance then buy lg optimus G .. 

but overall i am very happy with the price ,  now moto G will be a very big seller no doubt..


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 5, 2014)

^Any idea about warranty


----------



## anky (Feb 5, 2014)

rish said:


> Very very good price..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great..!!...m gonna buy this for sure...my old xperia go is gonna die soon...willl sell it and buy moto g..now its for 14k so will surely buy 16 gb model only..!...praying that i get to pre-order in time..


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 5, 2014)

8GB model is priced at just INR 12,499 & 16GB model is priced at INR 13,999. Wow this is great news that price is competitive... I will replace my fathers xperia E dual with this one... I hope flipkart dont overprice this...they suck at overpricing stuff on their site....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 5, 2014)

Is it available or not?


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finallly launched!! with good price


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2014)

People are crazy for Moto G just like when Iphone was launched in US



Spoiler



There are currently 42 users browsing this thread. (18 members and 24 guests)
    Zangetsu*,
    ankush28,
    arkkrish,
    sandeepsingh,
    abhidev+,
    rish,
    getvmurali,
    deadkiss 009,
    samudragupta,
    anky,
    Nerevarine,
    sandynator,
    puli44,
    maheshmohan.mu,
    ghouse12311,
    srkmish,
    lywyre


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 5, 2014)

Does it come with standard charger and earphone? I saw reviews showing it contain phone and usb cable only.

Is it better than gionee phones in terms of service and build?


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 5, 2014)

View attachment 13497

View attachment 13498


gopi_vbboy said:


> Does it come with standard charger and earphone? I saw reviews showing it contain phone and usb cable only.
> 
> Is it better than gionee phones in terms of service and build?


----------



## rish1 (Feb 5, 2014)

anky said:


> great..!!...m gonna buy this for sure...my old xperia go is gonna die soon...willl sell it and buy moto g..now its for 14k so will surely buy 16 gb model only..!...praying that i get to pre-order in time..



you quoted me while i was editing it ..
just a few things i wanted to clear out.. 
i was talking about GPU performance in the previous post.. 

as for CPU performance keep in mind a dual core Krait is still much better and Powerful than quad cortex A7.. 

For Gaming - you shouldn't be concerned about CPU as it won't matter.. But since Moto G has a 720p Screen the gaming performance will be weaker compared to Xperia L ( old one )..

Don't think of Moto G as a great performer think of Moto G as a complete package.. great screen , build quality,Good enough performance , Great Price..  

The only real Competitor right now looks like Xperia L refresh .. But who knows what will be the price ? Moto G price is definitely going to put pressure on Sony now .. they can't price it at 17-18k and expect it to sell.. if they can somehow magically come at a 15k price ( i am being over optimistic here ) then i guess xperia L refresh would be a better choice otherwise i don't see any other branded phone ( not including lenovo here ) to compete with moto G .  

Moto G has really hit a homerun now with the price... wait 10 more days and you will start seeing discount/cashback offers from ebay,amazon and other sites for 12.5-13k for 16 gb version .. In any case nobody should buy 8 gb version


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 5, 2014)

@arkkrish thanks

Looks like TDF about to crash..loading pages damn slow...


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2014)

Sweet price. Good to see companies have their sanity intact. For the processor Moto G have, the pricing is sweet.
Also, one who desired sweet support from XDA remember to buy only single sim models. Most of the devs on XDA won't have access to a dual SIM variant. So your choice of getting support on a dual SIM may be limited.

I would have LOVE to have Moto G, but my LG O1 is not giving me any reason to upgrade! 
_Damn!_


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 5, 2014)

HOLY MOLY!!!!!!
DAT PRICE


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 5, 2014)

Will there be a single sim version?


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 5, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Will there be a single sim version?



No, not for India


----------



## anky (Feb 5, 2014)

rish said:


> you quoted me while i was editing it ..
> just a few things i wanted to clear out..
> i was talking about GPU performance in the previous post..
> 
> ...



are you sure...? should i wait or pre order it from flipkart (wen it starts)...anyhow i want this phone in my hands before march 3 (my bday) ..


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 5, 2014)

God I'm so excited now.... in afternoon I saw 16gb was priced @ 14,499, I was super happy back then, then there was a big power cut here, my phone's battery died, then now as soon as power came, I rushed to switch my pc on and jumped on chair, and opened this page. Feels so good that flipkart didn't fcked up... and gave a reason to cheer.  but why this "coming soon" tag still now.


----------



## puli44 (Feb 5, 2014)

phone will available on feb 6 ...flipkart updated in fb


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 5, 2014)

No problem here, after waiting for so long its not gonna hurt to wait one more day. And after such good pricing I can wait happily.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Sweet price. Good to see companies have their sanity intact. For the processor Moto G have, the pricing is sweet.
> Also, one who desired sweet support from XDA remember to buy only single sim models. Most of the devs on XDA won't have access to a dual SIM variant. So your choice of getting support on a dual SIM may be limited.



But unfortunately, we are not getting single SIM models. Only dual SIM variants are available right now.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 5, 2014)

Its launching tonight 12 am (6th February)... for Rs 12499 @ 8 GB and Rs 13999 @ 16 GB on Flipkart...


----------



## toofan (Feb 5, 2014)

I am buying this phone for this price. But will it be better to buy it today midnight orr wait for 1 or 2 months. As the discount voucher will not be of any use to me.. And I am not in hurry. ;D
My crappy Samsung Star 3 duos (which is a downgraded version of Star 2 duos) is running well for time being.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 5, 2014)

anky said:


> are you sure...? should i wait or pre order it from flipkart (wen it starts)...anyhow i want this phone in my hands before march 3 (my bday) ..



Anybody who can wait should wait till at least 24 February

first all new devices that are going to be launched will be revealed by then so you can make an informed decision 
second most likely you will get  a 7 or 10 % off  discount/cashback deal .. so savings of around 1000 rs


----------



## toofan (Feb 5, 2014)

Is this comes without Carger and Headphones??? Is this true for Indian version also????


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Feb 5, 2014)

Let's hope we wouldn't see tatkaal effect of IRCTC on Flipkart tonight


----------



## elafanto (Feb 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Sweet price. Good to see companies have their sanity intact. For the processor Moto G have, the pricing is sweet.
> Also, one who desired sweet support from XDA remember to buy only single sim models. Most of the devs on XDA won't have access to a dual SIM variant. So your choice of getting support on a dual SIM may be limited.
> 
> I would have LOVE to have Moto G, but my LG O1 is not giving me any reason to upgrade!
> _Damn!_


Hi Vyom,
I Think All ROMs on XDA working for Dual sim also but as Single sim Till Now, And Indian Devs Will come On this devise as soon they get this one.



toofan said:


> Is this comes without Carger and Headphones??? Is this true for Indian version also????



 It comes *With *Charger and Headphone, Confirmed by Flipkart.

Happy to Someone from Haldwani, on TDF


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2014)

Right in this sweet spot Motorola.  just like I predicted, atmost Rs 15k for 16 GB version.

but since it was taking too long for them to launch it, I already ordered optimus g for 13.7k from eBay.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2014)

Will wait a month or two for single sim. Aftermarket rom is a must for me and my current mobile is working too. single sim will cost less plus all these offers will be gone by then leaving the price even more low.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 5, 2014)

I think ALL roms are working on dual sim verion! You won't be able to use second sim! That's it, so not a big deal.

Guys what are your opinion should I order as it launches or wait more(I know I can't  )?
And what about CoD?


----------



## kaz (Feb 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I would have LOVE to have Moto G, but my LG O1 is not giving me any reason to upgrade!
> _Damn!_





Spoiler



*makeameme.org/media/created/exactly-bro-koual4.jpg


----------



## elafanto (Feb 5, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I think ALL roms are working on dual sim verion! You won't be able to use second sim! That's it, so not a big deal.
> 
> Guys what are your opinion should I order as it launches or wait more(I know I can't  )?
> And what about CoD?



COD applicable same as for other phones.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 5, 2014)

sam said:


> Will wait a month or two for single sim. Aftermarket rom is a must for me and my current mobile is working too. single sim will cost less plus all these offers will be gone by then leaving the price even more low.


yep, but what if theydont release a single sim??
i hope they release a one without charger,hearphones etc single sim for 11-12k


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yep, but what if theydont release a single sim??
> i hope they release a one without charger,hearphones etc single sim for 11-12k



if the dualsim development catches up to single sim, its a go for me. i can live with "unofficial" CM or OmniRom provided it works fine.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys which coloured flip shell of moto g is better looking.. red, royal blue or torquoise... ??

I  will be purchasing one along moto g, I am more inclined toward torquoise bt cant seem to find anyone using it most ppl r using red or blue.. N dp of these flip shells are lukin very ugly in flipkart.. So cant decide whether it will luk good in hands or not??

One more thing I actually dont like flips.. Bt reason I am going for it is its back is textured unlike simple shell n hence will provide better grip..  except that can a laminated front n simple back shell make up for the flip shell???


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2014)

sam said:


> Will wait a month or two for single sim. Aftermarket rom is a must for me and my current mobile is working too. single sim will cost less plus all these offers will be gone by then leaving the price even more low.



So you are leaving Optimus One finally? 
I guess the competitor for O1 have finally arrived?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So you are leaving Optimus One finally?
> I guess the competitor for O1 have finally arrived?



it'll be my secondary mobile. finally the legend got its match. after 3yrs


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys plz my query ...??


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Guys plz my query ...??



it all comes down to ur opinion, if u like turquoise get it


----------



## elafanto (Feb 5, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Guys which coloured flip shell of moto g is better looking.. red, royal blue or torquoise... ??
> 
> I  will be purchasing one along moto g, I am more inclined toward torquoise bt cant seem to find anyone using it most ppl r using red or blue.. N dp of these flip shells are lukin very ugly in flipkart.. So cant decide whether it will luk good in hands or not??
> 
> One more thing I actually dont like flips.. Bt reason I am going for it is its back is textured unlike simple shell n hence will provide better grip..  except that can a laminated front n simple back shell make up for the flip shell???



I will prefer Blue,
and I hv Moto Atrix2 Gorilla Glass 1, Without Any screen Guard since 9 month, Still no visible Scratches. If you don't like a flip cover you can live without that.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 5, 2014)

i think this one looks cool
*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/s403x403/1779265_10151852930247385_226290772_n.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 5, 2014)

WOW !! Excellent Pricing by Motorola !! Hopefully, the A.S.S won't disappoint the users.. 




rickenjus said:


> Guys which coloured flip shell of moto g is better looking.. red, royal blue or torquoise... ??
> 
> I  will be purchasing one along moto g, I am more inclined toward torquoise bt cant seem to find anyone using it most ppl r using red or blue.. N dp of these flip shells are lukin very ugly in flipkart.. So cant decide whether it will luk good in hands or not??
> 
> One more thing I actually dont like flips.. Bt reason I am going for it is its back is textured unlike simple shell n hence will provide better grip..  except that can a laminated front n simple back shell make up for the flip shell???



Really depends on your personal choice.. 

for e.g.: personally, i would prefer the Royal Blue or Red one.
Yellow & Turquoise feels a bit girly for me ..

This one's good too  


Spoiler



*img5a.flixcart.com/image/cases-covers/flip-cover/f/v/4/motorola-flip-shells-400x400-imadtfzcdc88f25m.jpeg


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Feb 5, 2014)

Flipkart is redirecting 16GB Moto G to 8GB page. They have removed grip case pages too.............what kind of cheap sorcery is this. Hope it does not end up like this at 12:00 am.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 5, 2014)

Get an otterbox case instead of flip shell.

And the price of phone is lower than what I expected so I'm looking forward to buying otterbox myself.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^.... Thnks to all.. Ya in the end it boils down to personal choice.. I think I am gonna get both flip and simple back  each..  

abt torquoise being girly..  i really liked it after watching this video. I think it looks cool as a simple back cover...

Here


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2014)

So anyone buying on the launch day? 

More so, will anyone be trying to be the *first buyer* ever to buy from FK in India? 

Looks like this guy stole the cake! XD



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1619653_1407606939488500_429044895_n.jpg


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 5, 2014)

deadkiss... Fk already said on twitter before that grip shell will not be released now.. 
Dnt know abt redirecting stuff.. It should nt be hapening..

 Inceptionist.. lukin quite expensive @ $50.????

Vyom ...ya i am buying tonight..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't see Moto G in flipkart

even searching "moto g" in FK show Moto GP


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 5, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> I can't see Moto G in flipkart
> 
> even searching "moto g" in FK show Moto GP



Moto G - Buy Moto G Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com

Coming @ 6Feb


----------



## anky (Feb 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So anyone buying on the launch day?
> 
> More so, will anyone be trying to be the *first buyer* ever to buy from FK in India?
> 
> ...



m buying it on the launch day...how the hell did he bought it before 12 am...??..!!!



deadkiss 009 said:


> Flipkart is redirecting 16GB Moto G to 8GB page. They have removed grip case pages too.............what kind of cheap sorcery is this. Hope it does not end up like this at 12:00 am.


yeah...i see it too...redirecting it to 8gb model...wtf!!!


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 5, 2014)

I got redirect to homepage -_- I think they will not make the page live before 12am.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2014)

Whoever is planning to buy it.. have hopefully acknowledged that Moto G would require a Micro Sim and not a normal SIM.

Shouldn't come as a surprise later.


----------



## anky (Feb 5, 2014)

i just talked to customer care...they said keep trying it will be available after 12...and 8gb is available for buying now..!!!


----------



## Superayush (Feb 5, 2014)

Now the best thing you can do and I would like to request is once u people get ur moto g s share your experiences as your feedback will be valuable and if possible experts can even produce a thorough review for showing how much value for money it is really 
Thanks


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2014)

Moto G have just been live. And already there are 5 five star, 1 four star and 1 four star rating..

Also checkout the first comment.. some impatient brat! 

Alright Moto G 16 GB: 13999 *www.flipkart.com/moto-g/p/itmdsmbxcrm9wy8r?pid=MOBDSGU2ZMDYENQA&otracker=ts_mg_16gb


----------



## zapout (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm buying it at launch.
can't wait.. 8gb one is listed already.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2014)

So now that both the variant is launched, remember this thing:
To avail Flat 70% off on Moto G cases, you have to buy both the Moto G AND the case *Together*. Else.. no kitkat for you. xD


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Feb 6, 2014)

How do we get the offers activated ??? specially on shells ??


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys royal blue flip out of stock...  Wat should i do now


----------



## puli44 (Feb 6, 2014)

its there in flipkart....and i placed my order for 16 gb 13999


----------



## zapout (Feb 6, 2014)

just bought 16gb model..
damn it just saw that need to add the cover with the "phone order" itself..was planning on buying "Royal Blue".


----------



## funskar (Feb 6, 2014)

hope single sim comes soon


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2014)

^ Hide your address dude.. :/
Dont get over excited. -_-


----------



## funskar (Feb 6, 2014)

anky said:


> ordered..!!View attachment 13503
> with red back cover!!
> 
> 
> place the order for shells along with the phone..together..then it's cost will reduce to 270 rs (back cover)...



edit your pic hide your address n no.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ordered mine 16GB G


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Feb 6, 2014)

Ordered one 16GB model + vivid red flip shell


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey fk is nt giving offer in second back cover.... Only one cover...


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 6, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Ordered mine 16GB G


whoa congrats buddy


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Feb 6, 2014)

ordered the 16 GB version successfully with turquoise shell.......but what about those clothing and e book offers yaar???


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 6, 2014)

mannn.. i was in the middle of order.. jst entered my address and on the next page.. cart empty.. Period..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2014)

16 GB is already out of stock. -_-


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Moto g out of stock... 
fck me.. I was deleting one of the shell from cart .. And flipkart deleted moto g itself n now its out of stock...


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 6, 2014)

deadkiss 009 said:


> ordered the 16 GB version successfully with turquoise shell.......but what about those clothing and e book offers yaar???



You'll be notified by 14th feb. You didnt ever saw that 

BTW its OUT OF STOCK now 

My order is already approved and now its showing "Cant deliver to 400097" LOool


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Feb 6, 2014)

I told u guys.........it's gonna be Tatkal experience, you guys should have kept ur address details in order. THIS IS INDIA...........5000 phone 15 min mein fuk jata hai.


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

ordered..!!..with red back cover!!...


----------



## Superayush (Feb 6, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Moto g out of stock...
> fck me.. I was deleting one of the shell from cart .. And flipkart deleted moto g itself n now its out of stock...



Wow sold out in 26 mins nice


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2014)

I wonder if the demand was Huge.. or if they had a limited stock.



Superayush said:


> Wow sold out in 26 mins nice



24 or less.

Well actually, 29, since it opened on 11:55 tbp.


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

deadkiss 009 said:


> ordered the 16 GB version successfully with turquoise shell.......but what about those clothing and e book offers yaar???



if u buy books and clothing from ws retail u will get 500 and 100 rs discount respectively..!!..nd we both got lucky..!..we finally placed the order..!!..its out of stock now..!!


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Feb 6, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> You'll be notified by 14th feb. You didnt ever saw that
> 
> BTW its OUT OF STOCK now



didn't get it bro..........will this offer gonna be valid after 14th Feb or what?? I have placed the offer btw...........e book doesn't really count but it would have been nice had I got that 1000/- discount in clothing.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 6, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Inceptionist.. lukin quite expensive @ $50.????



Expensive, but worth it. And as I've already said, the phone is available for much less price than I expected so it gives quite a headroom.
The commuter case is recommended, but if you want you can get defender case which is better and more expensive.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

My ****ing internet is down


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

funskar said:


> edit your pic hide your address n no.





Vyom said:


> ^ Hide your address dude.. :/
> Dont get over excited. -_-


done..updated the post..!


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Feb 6, 2014)

My order details, yippeeee


----------



## Superayush (Feb 6, 2014)

Btw is everyone rushing really for the offers? Or just to get hands ? To those who couldn't order it now take it as a + sign to check if the stock sold didn't contain any issues(specially given the super low price)


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys any chance it will be shown in stock or i should go fckng sleep now.. 
It all flipkart drama.. They are doing it on purpose .. Making fool out of ppls..  Well i am a fool myslef.. Shud hav moved my hands quick.. Bt wasnt expecting this shi* to happen so quick


----------



## funskar (Feb 6, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Moto g out of stock...
> fck me.. I was deleting one of the shell from cart .. And flipkart deleted moto g itself n now its out of stock...




You lost moto g due to shellssss


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah... Can say that..  i usually sleep around 11 bt wake up till this time only today.. I was expecting it to go out of stock till tomorow morning.. Bt nt in 15 mins... Well.. Still have some hope left..  Bt these cheap tricks by flipkart


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2014)

abhidev said:


> My ****ing internet is down


I was having the same problem, but everything is fine with Firefox. Might be Chrome.


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Yeah... Can say that..  i usually sleep around 11 bt wake up till this time only today.. I was expecting it to go out of stock till tomorow morning.. Bt nt in 15 mins... Well.. Still have some hope left..  Bt these cheap tricks by flipkart


check again its available now..order turant..


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 6, 2014)

funskar said:


> You lost moto g due to shellssss



Exactly   
I dont like shells/covers and my adress is already linked...So it didn't took lomg time for me.
Others should not worry FK will restock it again TODAY! (Cust. care told me)


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Still out od stock

Should i sleep now or wait ..??  Any advice guys


----------



## SunE (Feb 6, 2014)

@rickenjus bhai so ja. You'll get it tomorrow. I'm also waiting for it to come back in stock as I have to buy one for a friend of mine.

8 GB is now OOS too btw.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Gudnyt bhailog... Aaj raat ko toh sapne mai moto g aane wala h..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Feb 6, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Gudnyt bhailog... Aaj raat ko toh sapne mai moto g aane wala h..



Aaj sapne mein order kariyo
Deliver kal ke sapne mein hoga phir


----------



## SunE (Feb 6, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> Aaj sapne mein order kariyo
> Deliver kal ke sapne mein hoga phir



One day delivery will cost 90 Rs extra


----------



## elafanto (Feb 6, 2014)

If this is No of moto g imported, than it will be the biggest seller, cargo search

*www.zauba.com/import-xt1033-hs-code.html

Note: Website certificate expired...


----------



## Fog (Feb 6, 2014)

but y only 5000?

Snapdeal sold 1000 in 2 hours..

and who the heck would buy from Snapdeal considering they are selling in THIRD week..

So flipkart should get around atleast 5000? in that much time

They got 5000 in 10 mins.. wat..

So they shouldve ordered 50000...
 sad


----------



## RohanM (Feb 6, 2014)

ek raat me jaldi kya so gaya.. sala moto out of stock ho gaya..


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

any idea that when we will get kitkat update..?


----------



## amjath (Feb 6, 2014)

Moto G in stock at noon today


----------



## RohanM (Feb 6, 2014)

Start pressing F5..


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

this time gonna do no mistake...


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

i ordered at 12 midnight nd the oder is confirmed by the seller but not has been packed yet...:/...wodering how much time will it take to deliver !!


----------



## RohanM (Feb 6, 2014)

anky said:


> i ordered at 12 midnight nd the oder is confirmed by the seller but not has been packed yet...:/...wodering how much time will it take to deliver !!



so ja na abb bhai..


----------



## SunE (Feb 6, 2014)

Refreshing begins!! F5 F5 F5


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 6, 2014)

Uh-oh Houston! We've got a problem...


----------



## RohanM (Feb 6, 2014)

She's gonna blow...


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 6, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Uh-oh Houston! We've got a problem...


HAHAHAH LEL
*i.imgur.com/ofeOO7m.jpg


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

power cut ,, on laptop now 30 mins before battery dies out.. 

flipkart bring the damn device .. I think someone needs to remind them its 12 noon already...


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys! any luck... This is getting really frustrating...


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 6, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> power cut ,, on laptop now 30 mins before battery dies out..
> 
> flipkart bring the damn device .. I think someone needs to remind them its 12 noon already...



They did not mention if it is *today*'s 12 noon. or did they?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally!!! live now...

Oh Yeah!!!1


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Feb 6, 2014)

On a happy note, my device has been shipped from Bangalore warehouse


----------



## SunE (Feb 6, 2014)

Available now. Ordered the 16GB for a friend. They haven't restocked the covers though.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

Yea me too ordered one for brother... By the time I was abt to checkout the red case was out of stock


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

Damn... The cases are in stock now... should have waited for free mins not


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

out of stock again..  thank god.. this time I am on the other side...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

Yea... That's what i thought n went ahead without the case


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 6, 2014)

I ordered one for my friend now. My little sister called and asked to order for her it's out of STOCK . 

When will it be available ? Any ideas ?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

guys how to cancel an order .. i ordered 1 moto g extra accidently.. how cancel it..


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

RohanM said:


> so ja na abb bhai..


...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

I have ordered and purchased the phone.... But I can't see the order in my order list but is visible through the link in order confirmation mail


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 6, 2014)

Tweet then @*flipkartsupport *


----------



## elafanto (Feb 6, 2014)

*www.flipkart.com/moto-g  


16 GB In stock once again,

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

buddy not worry.. they will eventually add it to ur cart.. it takes time.. i had ordered


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 6, 2014)

Booked mine ! Can't wait till 14th !


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

buddy not worry.. they will eventually add it to ur cart.. it takes time.. i hav ordered 2 .. one is starting to show in order page.. other one is still to catch up..


----------



## toofan (Feb 6, 2014)

He he he Again Out of stock the 16gb version..... just in 5 mins huh..


----------



## RohanM (Feb 6, 2014)

elafanto said:


> Moto G Price in India - Buy Moto G Black 8 GB Online - Motorola: Flipkart.com
> 
> 
> 16 GB In stock once again,
> ...



it's 8 GB not 16!


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 6, 2014)

Just received an email from flipkart...

Expected delivery extended till 21st of Feb ! 

Fluff !!!


----------



## SunE (Feb 6, 2014)

Even I received email from flipkart saying seller would take additional 7 days and expected delivery by 17th. Oh well I'll be leaving for my college on 15th so if I don't get it by then I'll cancel the order. It's on CoD anyways. Feel bad for my friend though if I don't get it in time. He really wanted a new phone.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 6, 2014)

WTF is happening -_-
I think FK dont even have stock


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

@SunE..  buddy until when can u cancel a COD item.  I am unable to cancel an order . ..


----------



## puli44 (Feb 6, 2014)

i'll get delivery by this saturday ..


----------



## SunE (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I think it can be cancelled at any time. You get the cancel button on your My Orders page.


----------



## sushovan (Feb 6, 2014)

On another note, Exclusive: Moto X India Release Date Pegged for June 2014 | Motorola - Gizbot   This seems more likely given the astounding success of the G here.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

Expected delivery date has been updated to 17-02-2014


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Those who have earlier placed order for moto g without any cover/shell can still get 70% off on the shells even if ordered separately today.. 

 read here 

thank god... its cancelled. 

Now here what I did before, first I hurriedly placed an order for moto g only without cover, as I was afraid that till choosing the cover it may go out of stock. 

then I placed order with cover when I saw that moto g is still in stock.. and atlast I canceled previous order the one without cover

Now the great thing is that the newer order got an earlier delivery date of 10th feb while my previous order was showing 17th feb.


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys, my order has been shipped. It's in Bangalore now and I expect it to reach me in Chennai by tomorrow.

I too received an email saying that the shipping will be delayed by 7 days and I can expect delivery by 17th FEB. But, just got an email saying that my order has been shipped. No news on the discount for the flip cover that I ordered separately.



PS: I chose In-a-day Guarantee.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

arkkrish -- congrats bro...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

@rickenjus it showed 10feb for me too earlier until I got a message from Flipkart that the date has been pushed. You'll be lucky if your date doesn't get pushed


----------



## TechEncoded (Feb 6, 2014)

Moto G 8 GB still in stock.Nobody is buying it


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2014)

How much price difference between 8gb and 16gb model?


----------



## lywyre (Feb 6, 2014)

8 GB - 12,500/-
16 GB - 14000/-
(Both Dual SIM)


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

wow..!!..992 ratings on flipkart already..!!...and lot of users gave 1 star  (because of out of stock problem) so it has affected the avg rating..btw it does have led notifications for missed call msg etc na?
and did anybody else notice that the pic shown on flipkart is of single sim version...


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine is out for shipping


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2014)

No headphones right?


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 6, 2014)

abhidev said:


> No headphones right?


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

and guys...soundmagic es18 will work fine with this phone na..? planning to buy it..


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2014)

Havent seen people getting bananas for a smartphone. !!!!!!


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

@anky.. should work fine .. bt if u want 2 b 100% sure b4 buying wait till I get my moto g..


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 6, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Havent seen people getting bananas for a smartphone. !!!!!!


lol! ...


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 6, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> View attachment 13515



Yeeeeeeee...I ordered my 16GB G today  .
Was in a hurry so ordered red back cover instead of royale blue. Will red look good?
Btw,Snap deal said USB cable. What about that?


----------



## lywyre (Feb 6, 2014)

So, who bought the 16GB and who bought 8?

Looking forward for Moto G review threads


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 6, 2014)

lywyre said:


> So, who bought the 16GB and who bought 8?
> 
> Looking forward for Moto G review threads



16GB mine. There's no way one can enjoy this phone with just 5.3GB of space.



jhingalala said:


> Yeeeeeeee...I ordered my 16GB G today  .
> Was in a hurry so ordered red back cover instead of royale blue. Will red look good?
> Btw,Snap deal said USB cable. What about that?



To me Royal Blue would be my first choice. Second would be RED. But I wanted a Flip Cover and the Blue one was already Out of Stock. So, I ordered the RED One. Like others, the 70% discount was not offered. And I have emailed customer support. Hope it gets settled.

Regarding the USB cable, the listing shows Charger. I think there will be a detachable USB Cable along with the charger.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 6, 2014)

rish said:


> For Gaming - you shouldn't be concerned about CPU as it won't matter.. But since Moto G has a 720p Screen the gaming performance will be weaker compared to Xperia L ( old one )..



Doesn't quite looks so. Try comparing ZR(quad core) with SP(dual core) and you'll spot the difference. Asphalt 7 stutters on SP, but not on the newer ZR though both sport an Adreno 320. I don't think the CPU is out of the equation. Besides, both have comparable screens. One is only slightly better(ZR) than the other(SP), yet there is a difference in gaming performance(CPU)


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 6, 2014)

The non-removable battery might be a bit of some concern though, not to the point of getting junked according to this customer


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2014)

Flipkart selling now 8 GB models.

I hope all the wannabes get 8 GB models.. so that when 16 GB model arrive back the stock last for more duration.. so as to allow me to buy it for my friend! 

Btw.. this phone would have sell like hotcakes even without the *offers*.. lol.
The offers just did the job of "light" to fireflies. xD


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Feb 6, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Those who have earlier placed order for moto g without any cover/shell can still get 70% off on the shells even if ordered separately today..
> 
> read here
> 
> ...


This is so unfair man!!!!! I was looking for flipcover on discount and it wasn't accepting any discount on that, so ordered back shell instead. Now they are offering reduction on flip cover when it's too late. Damn it!!!


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 6, 2014)

Flipkart itself was trolling, Earlier they said you will get discount on multiple shells and then they denied saying check product detail for clarification its not there.

First they said you gotta purchase shell along the phone to avail offer, now they are saying those who didn't got any shells can buy one with 70% off till *31st march*. Damn If I had known earlier I would have waited for royal blue flip cover, bt still got a nice torquoise back cover.

just now got a computerized call from flipkart asking me to confirm my order.. It said, "agar aap apna order confirm karna chahte h toh kahe haa nahi toh naa" ..


----------



## anky (Feb 6, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> Yeeeeeeee...I ordered my 16GB G today  .
> Was in a hurry so ordered red back cover instead of royale blue. Will red look good?
> Btw,Snap deal said USB cable. What about that?


i also got red one only..!




rickenjus said:


> @anky.. should work fine .. bt if u want 2 b 100% sure b4 buying wait till I get my moto g..


okay..just tell me when ur arrives...mine will arrive by 9 or 10 i guess..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Havent seen people getting bananas for a smartphone. !!!!!!



herd of isheep?

one of uncles bought some micromax cr@p for 14k even though I asked him to wait for Moto G launch.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 6, 2014)

This is the email i got from FK at around 12 PM today. I was unable to avail the 70% off on shells offer. 


> Dear Customer.
> Greetings from Flipkart!!!
> 
> We noticed that you had placed an order for Moto G without the customizable original Moto G shells. We believe the Moto experience is not complete without the colorful Back Shells or Flip Shells. As part of the Moto G launch day offer, we are giving you a Flat 70% discount on one of your favorite original Moto G Back Shells and Flip Shells.
> ...



I'm so happy. God Bless you *Flipkart*.


----------



## amjath (Feb 6, 2014)

Android 4.4.2 update incoming soon
Dual-SIM Moto G getting Android 4.4.2 update in Malaysia, India should be next


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got SMS than my Moto G 16GB will be delivered by today evening 

Had placed the order yesterday afternoon. I feel that one day delivery option is not required for most products in Bangalore.


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 7, 2014)

Just received a SMS from FLIPKART saying that my order is out for delivery. I talked with the delivery guy and he says I will get it around 2PM. Soooo excited....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn... I'll have to wait till 17th


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 7, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Just received a SMS from FLIPKART saying that my order is out for delivery. I talked with the delivery guy and he says I will get it around 2PM. Soooo excited....



Same here


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 7, 2014)

my order page still shows "confirmed by seller" .. not even packed...  bt delivery date is 10th .. have to wait couple more days..


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay! Finally received (power of in-a-day guarantee)....

First impressions.

1) In the box: Phone, headset (like the SAMSUNG one in white), charger (like APPLE but no detachable USB), User manual

2) Looks smaller (I was using Canvas 2 and Xperia L.)

3) 12.92GB available

4) Feels good and sturdy in hand.




More pics to follow......


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 7, 2014)

luks great.. congo... 
.. now my waiting will become more hard..


----------



## sushovan (Feb 7, 2014)

no usb cable in the box?


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 7, 2014)

>No usb cable
>crap earphone (I dont care, I've skullcandy ink'd)
>500 mA charger( :/ )

All useless accessories. 

Can i use my old GalaxyY's 1.5Amp charger?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 7, 2014)

whats up with 500 mA charger .. ???
takes more time to charge battery???


----------



## SunE (Feb 7, 2014)

^^ Yes it takes more time.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes it takes almost 35-40 min more...(500 vs 1500mA) in my Galaxy Y.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2014)

The headphones are crappy?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww man... just came to know that there is no SD card slot for these 2 variants. And I was almost ready to place an order this weekend.


----------



## anky (Feb 7, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Yay! Finally received (power of in-a-day guarantee)....
> 
> First impressions.
> 
> ...



nice pic man..add some more pics for us pls...and that plastic film still says 'a google company'...


----------



## rish1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Congratulations To the early Buyers  Hope you guys post the Reviews soon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Aww man... just came to know that there is no SD card slot for these 2 variants. And I was almost ready to place an order this weekend.



Phone was in news since November, how could you have missed that there is no microSD card slot. But you shouldn't back out just because of this. Its a total vfm phone at the given price.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Phone was in news since November, how could you have missed that there is no microSD card slot. But you shouldn't back out just because of this. Its a total vfm phone at the given price.



I already was using Lumia 520 and since I'm not a avid mobile user, I didnt care to check news. But recently my mom told me that she needs to buy new phone as the one she has right now is almost dead. So I was checking new phones recently and came across this.

To be honest I think that 8gb/ 16gb will be enough. But I heard this a lot that on an Android phone, your space will be filled up son and you wont have any hint regarding that.


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 7, 2014)

Got a problem. Below is the thread i posted in XDA forum.

I just received my Moto G 16GB. The phone is grate. But I have two main issues that just makes the phone useless.

1) I can't seem to find a File Manager. When I connect the phone to PC via USB cable, I can see a list of folders like audio, video, download, Android, etc.. But in the phone I don't know how to access them. Below are the only apps I have on my Moto G.

Screen 1: see attachment screen1




Screen 2: see attachment screen 2




2) My office wifi has a security setting in which I have to enter both my username and password to connect. When I connect my Moto G to the office wifi network, it asks for the username and I can enter it. But the password field is shown only half. I can't enter the password. See the image. I can't scroll down. Please help with these issues.

see attachment wifi



Anyone know the solution??????


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Aww man... just came to know that there is no SD card slot for these 2 variants. And I was almost ready to place an order this weekend.



planning to play DOTA on mobile or what?


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 7, 2014)

rish said:


> Congratulations To the early Buyers  Hope you guys post the Reviews soon.



Yes I'll post full review in 2 days... will do some tests first 



arkkrish said:


> Got a problem. Below is the thread i posted in XDA forum.
> 
> I just received my Moto G 16GB. The phone is grate. But I have two main issues that just makes the phone useless.
> 
> ...



1. install ES file explorer  simple!( Also try solid explorer. I've both). *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.estrongs.android.pop
2.  Describe more! Didnt got you. If possible post WiFi options screenshot.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2014)

sam said:


> planning to play DOTA on mobile or what?


Hahahha no yar
The specs were so good at that price point, so I thought its worth it


----------



## lywyre (Feb 7, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Got a problem. Below is the thread i posted in XDA forum.
> 
> I just received my Moto G 16GB. The phone is grate. But I have two main issues that just makes the phone useless.
> 
> ...



1) You have play store, you can download ES file explorer. But for that you need to connect to your office wi-fi
2) After typing your username try swiping up, though I am not sure if that is how it is supposed to be.


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Can't install file explorer without connecting to wifi. Have to go home and enable 3G data. But I don't have a micro SIM yet. 

2. wifi in my workplace requires me to enter both username and password. I can enter the username but not the password. The Password label is there, but I can't get to the text box to enter the password. I did swiping up and everything but no luck. I can connect to the wifi in my home though. It requires only password. See the images.


----------



## SunE (Feb 7, 2014)

^^ What happens after you press connect? Does it ask for password then or simply not connect?


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 7, 2014)

SunE said:


> ^^ What happens after you press connect? Does it ask for password then or simply not connect?



Nope, just goes back to the username text box.

finally enabled 3g in my xperia l and tethered the connection. Downloaded wifi manager in my Moto G. I am able to connect to my office wifi using wifi manager now.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 7, 2014)

Fine as long as you can connect. But do let us know if you get any solution from XDA


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 7, 2014)

One thing I can say, it's fast.

I am installing like 10 apps at the same time. Watching youtube videos, Google Play open, browsing the web, taking pictures and I doing most of this at the same time. No lags whatsoever.

No KitKat update yet...(we all know, but still...)

Just checked Flipkart... 70% discount for my RED Flip cover has been applied and now it shows Rs.480. Hoping they ship the cover quickly as well.

here's a pic of real racing 3 on Moto G:


----------



## anky (Feb 7, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> One thing I can say, it's fast.
> 
> I am installing like 10 apps at the same time. Watching youtube videos, Google Play open, browsing the web, taking pictures and I doing most of this at the same time. No lags whatsoever.
> 
> ...



there is a method on updating to kitkat on xda...u can check that...and hows the gaming performance..and camera quality..?


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 7, 2014)

anky said:


> there is a method on updating to kitkat on xda...u can check that...and hows the gaming performance..and camera quality..?



I will wait for KitKat update. 

Gaming is awesome. So far, I have played Real Racing 3, Plants Vx Zombies 2, Frontline commando and the usual suspects like Subway surfer, temple run 2, fruit ninja... all works great. no stutters, no lags. I played these game while I was downloading other apps from the play store and I haven't used any task killers yet.

Camera: Some snaps below.





PS: I'm not that good at taking photos.


----------



## amjath (Feb 7, 2014)

For file manager get this
 *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691
[APP][2.0+] Mi File Explorer V4.2.6
Free on xda, premium on play store but same dev

One of the best UI


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 7, 2014)

*Moto G (Black, with 16 GB)  *Back in Stock Soon. Ships in 10 to 20 days

*www.flipkart.com/moto-g/p/itmdsmbxcrm9wy8r

*//MOD Edit
Do not use affiliate links*


----------



## lywyre (Feb 7, 2014)

@arkkrish : Third pic- so much green. South of Tambaram?


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 7, 2014)

lywyre said:


> @arkkrish : Third pic- so much green. South of Tambaram?



Porur


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Feb 7, 2014)

Got my Moto G delivered today afternoon 

Is it true that old SIM cards cannot be cut into micro SIM?

I went to Airtel center to covert my 8 year old SIM to micro SIM. The guy told that mine is an old SIM and cannot be cut and I need to get new micro SIM. I feel that they are trying to make quick money selling new SIM card

I don't want to wait 24-48 hrs for the new micro SIM to be activated


----------



## TechEncoded (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes,it can be converted.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 7, 2014)

abhijitsb306 said:


> Got my Moto G delivered today afternoon
> 
> Is it true that old SIM cards cannot be cut into micro SIM?
> 
> ...



I cant tell anything about old sims, but mostly it should work.

Here in mumbai airtel charges 25rs for both converting or replacing.
replacing takes 1 day.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2014)

Even my sim is 7yrs old... and I did convert it into micro myself


----------



## rish1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Doesn't quite looks so. Try comparing ZR(quad core) with SP(dual core) and you'll spot the difference. Asphalt 7 stutters on SP, but not on the newer ZR though both sport an Adreno 320. I don't think the CPU is out of the equation. Besides, both have comparable screens. One is only slightly better(ZR) than the other(SP), yet there is a difference in gaming performance(CPU)



that's because of ROM and not CPU..

check the answer given by developer on second page..

Xperia SP Games lags a lot - Support forum

When it comes to gaming *CPU Does Not matter at ALL
*

Asphlat 8 Runs smoothly on Xperia SP .. 
There should be no bottleneck meaning the CPU should be powerful enough to handle GPU.. but a powerful CPU will not help in better gaming performance.. 
and there is no Bottleneck in Smartphones because the CPU + GPU combo is decided by Chipmaker, whereas it matters in PC because CPU and GPU is assembled By users.. 

you will not find Adreno 320/Adreno 330 with Cortex A5/A7 cpu.. 

So if you are looking for gaming only and only look at the GPU


----------



## sksundram (Feb 7, 2014)

C'mon yaar...go to any mobile repair shop. He will cut ur sim @ fair cost. No need to run to airtel office.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 7, 2014)

sksundram said:


> C'mon yaar...go to any mobile repair shop. He will cut ur sim @ fair cost. No need to run to airtel office.



+1.That's what I did when I bought Pantech burst.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Feb 7, 2014)

The sad thing is that my dolphin can't be cut cuz the size of the golden area is bird big


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow u got lots of gold.


----------



## SunE (Feb 7, 2014)

Ya some SIMs cannot be cut but luckily for me this wasn't the case. Both my SIMs from DoCoMo and Vodafone were cut by the guy at the eZone from where I got my Nexus 5. Plus I didn't throw away the cut-out piece & I use it as an adapter on my Galaxy Note.


----------



## anky (Feb 7, 2014)

is anyone planning to use screen guard or  gorilla glass 3 really is such scratch proof that we don't need any separate guard for screen..?


----------



## zapout (Feb 7, 2014)

^^wondering the same..
i just noticed two bubbles on the screen(inside), never saw this kind of thing, will post some pics(charging the camera battery now)


----------



## anky (Feb 7, 2014)

zapout said:


> ^^wondering the same..
> i just noticed two bubbles on the screen(inside), never saw this kind of thing, will post some pics(charging the camera battery now)


contact flipkart...for replacement..and there was this video where its screen as scratched with knife but nothing happened ...so do we really need screen guard..?


----------



## zapout (Feb 7, 2014)

it's 30day replacement warranty, I'll wait to see if they disappear with use, will claim warranty if not(it's not in stock right now, and the delay in the shipping is another reason).
The bubbles are tiny, one is right in the front and the second is in lower right corner.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Feb 7, 2014)

^^ Its strange. Do post some pics of it.


----------



## zapout (Feb 8, 2014)

Just read their policy-" If the product is out of stock, you will receive a full refund, no questions asked"
I'll definitely wait now.

I don't know if i can take a picture of the bubbles, I'll try searching Google images until my camera battery charges.

The bubble are somewhat like this(highlighted)-
*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/Screen.png

They are not as big as in the picture, they are extremely tiny but visible.

Motorola G screen pic(two pics of *same bubble*)

*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/DSC07432.jpg

*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/DSC07431.jpg


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 8, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Yay! Finally received (power of in-a-day guarantee)....
> 
> First impressions.
> 
> ...


hey congrats. Anybody planning to buy meenova?interested to see any red back cover pic from anybody


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 8, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> hey congrats. Anybody planning to buy meenova?



Is it available here in the local store ?


----------



## toofan (Feb 8, 2014)

Zapout: This could be a manufacturing defect as this is a cheap budget android phone as advertised. But seriously a 14k phone is cheap??? there should not be these bubble type of things. 

How do you think these bubbles will disapear with usage? Are these water bubbles which will evaporate with time..


----------



## anky (Feb 8, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> hey congrats. Anybody planning to buy meenova?interested to see any red back cover pic from anybody


mine will be probably delivered today...i will post pics  with red back cover...waiting desperately..:/


----------



## toofan (Feb 8, 2014)

Anky: pls do inform about the manufacturing defects also if there any. I wish there will be none.


----------



## RohanM (Feb 8, 2014)

zapout said:


> Just read their policy-" If the product is out of stock, you will receive a full refund, no questions asked"
> I'll definitely wait now.
> 
> I don't know if i can take a picture of the bubbles, I'll try searching Google images until my camera battery charges.
> ...



It's a dead pixel.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

It's gorilla glass 2 or 3?


----------



## shambles (Feb 8, 2014)

imgur: the simple image sharer

Came this morning...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> It's gorilla glass 2 or 3?



Gorilla glass 3


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 8, 2014)

RohanM said:


> It's a dead pixel.



I think its bubble caused by aftermarket screen guard.

Give a Screenshot.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2014)

Screenshot won't capture the bubble if that's what you meant


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 8, 2014)

Are bubbles on screen a feature of the Moto G? Anandtech found bubbles too in their review.

Pic 
*images.anandtech.com/doci/7586/MotoG-1765_575px.jpg
*images.anandtech.com/doci/7586/Defects.jpg
Review  AnandTech | Motorola Moto G Review


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine doesn't have any bubbles on the screen and its working fine. Should be a one off thing.


----------



## zapout (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm using the cell phone without any screen guard, and i know using it probably won't fix the problem.. i just don't want to wait another 20 days for the replacement to come, so I'm waiting for the stock.
Guys do post, if you also find something like this with your phone.

just called flipkart CC, they've forwarded the query to the technical team, they'll contact me within 24hrs.
if they can't resolve it, I'll get a replacement.

by the way how is this case?-
Armor Hybrid


----------



## puli44 (Feb 8, 2014)

i Have some issue in network setting...option use only 2g network is not disabling even after i disabled ? is anyone facing similar issue ?


----------



## roshan4uever (Feb 8, 2014)

My charger heats up lot... Is anybody experience?? An no bubble on my screen


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 8, 2014)

anky said:


> mine will be probably delivered today...i will post pics  with red back cover...waiting desperately..:/



thx anky. what will be delivered today?ph or meenova?I am plannig to buy these may be.
1.Callmate OTGMI Micro USB OTG Cable for Tablets and Mobiles - Callmate: Flipkart.com

2.nCase Flip Cover for Motorola Moto G XT1032 - nCase: Flipkart.com - this is for single sim model?Is the dual sim dimensions are diff?Missed the flip cover on launch day and dont want to spend 1500 for that.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 8, 2014)

^^^... if u purchased ur moto g on launch day n missed on cover .. u can still very well avail the offer .. just tweet them or shoot them email at cs@flipkart.com

.. both single n dual have same dimension..

guys google may buy 6% stake in lenovo..   something to cheer.. ¡¡¡¡ ¿¿¿¿¿

source


----------



## anky (Feb 8, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> thx anky. what will be delivered today?ph or meenova?I am plannig to buy these may be.
> 1.Callmate OTGMI Micro USB OTG Cable for Tablets and Mobiles - Callmate: Flipkart.com
> 
> 2.nCase Flip Cover for Motorola Moto G XT1032 - nCase: Flipkart.com - this is for single sim model?Is the dual sim dimensions are diff?Missed the flip cover on launch day and dont want to spend 1500 for that.


i thought my phone will be delivered by today..but it not..and now it will come on monday..and i cant get that on monday too because i am going to delhi for auto expo..:/


----------



## puli44 (Feb 8, 2014)

puli44 said:


> i Have some issue in network setting...option use only 2g network is not disabling even after i disabled ? is anyone facing similar issue ?


got fixed in mins after raising ticket in moto care site...


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 8, 2014)

How did they fixed? Please share.


----------



## puli44 (Feb 8, 2014)

invisiblebond said:


> How did they fixed? Please share.



i just mailed in their site giving my imei after sometime it got worked...


----------



## Fog (Feb 8, 2014)

That's good shows they are active about service.

I think Motorola will be very serious about their service from now, as they realise the potential of the Indian Market.


----------



## roshan4uever (Feb 9, 2014)

Even I missed ... Does email to flipkart works to get back offer .??¿????


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 9, 2014)

Motorola *Moto G XT1032* (16 GB, Black) Rs 13,990/-

Motorola Moto G XT1032 Price: Buy Motorola Moto G XT1032 Online in India - Infibeam.com


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 9, 2014)

^^^ .. price not available there..


----------



## anky (Feb 9, 2014)

just got a call from flipkart delivery guy, he said he is gonna deliver my mobile within 2 hrs...i didn't know that flipkart delivers on sunday too..!!.. 


rickenjus said:


> ^^^ .. price not available there..


did u get ur phone..??..shall i order es18 now?


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 9, 2014)

Flipkart delivers on Sunday when there are too many order for that location.


----------



## SunE (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes even I got a package delivered to me last Sunday but this time I'm not so lucky. My G has reached the nearest hub but will probably be delivered tomorrow.

Do anyone of you know whether flipkart will accept a payment by debit card for my CoD order? Else I'll have to hit the ATM


----------



## sksundram (Feb 9, 2014)

y don't you call their toll free number. it is possible but you have to mention it before coz most of the times the delivery guy comes without any debit/credit card swiping machine.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 9, 2014)

So if mention it earlier they will bring swiping machine?! Are they safe ? 
I thought they will accept only cash!


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 9, 2014)

anky said:


> did u get ur phone..??..shall i order es18 now?



will get it by tomorrow if they deliver it on said date....


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 9, 2014)

Impressive battery results 
66% to 12% in 6hr 18min
with sexy screen on time of 4hr 46min, during this time my data usage was over ~700MB+
AnTuTu - 17319 
Stay tune full review is on the way.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 9, 2014)

invisiblebond said:


> Motorola *Moto G XT1032* (16 GB, Black) Rs 13,990/-
> 
> Motorola Moto G XT1032 Price: Buy Motorola Moto G XT1032 Online in India - Infibeam.com



Check under Features & Specifications

*Sales Package*

*Motorola Moto G XT1032 8 GB Global GSM Unlocked Android- Black x1
USB Cable
USB Adapter NOT Included (Factory Default)
User Guide


*

While Flipkart providing *model no. XT1033* which I guess is India Specific Model.

Can any one please mention any difference in Size & dimensions  of International Single sim & our Indian Dual Sim version.

Asking because planning for the Nillkin flip cover 
*www.aliexpress.com/item/Genuine-Brand-New-NILLKIN-Flip-Leather-Fresh-Wallet-Cover-Case-Skin-Back-Cover-for-Motorola-MOTO/1624731987.html


----------



## anky (Feb 9, 2014)

just received my moto g, using net through wifi, but will get my sim cut to micro sim size latr in evening.one thing about this phone is that it has got super awesome display..!!..just wonderful..!!...and its too beautiful  to look at...loving this phone..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2014)

sandynator said:


> While Flipkart providing *model no. XT1033* which I guess is India Specific Model.
> 
> Can any one please mention any difference in Size & dimensions  of International Single sim & our Indian Dual Sim version.



1032 = international single sim.
1033 = dual sim for india/brazil/indonesia and a few others.

same dimension. no difference. just a second slot cut next to first sim.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> I was giving this one a serious thought to buy, but the missing expandable slot has dampened my spirits.
> Is there any other technical downside here?


You can always use USB Otg or "meenova" for additional storage space.


Can somebody edit the original post to include that moto g has USB otg support so that one can extend storage.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> What about the non-removable battery. Don't you think it can be a handicap in times of crisis?



press and hold the power button and it'll reboot


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YaZw2Oj.jpg


----------



## snap (Feb 9, 2014)

^*shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/sp_m3r.html#moto4.4


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 9, 2014)

invisiblebond said:


> Motorola *Moto G XT1032* (16 GB, Black) Rs 13,990/-
> 
> Motorola Moto G XT1032 Price: Buy Motorola Moto G XT1032 Online in India - Infibeam.com




Thanks for the update.

Seems like I'll have to get this if Flipkart is not providing Single SIM version.


----------



## anky (Feb 10, 2014)

anybody using screen guard for the mobile..??...is there any need??
i found this one suggested by someone on xda..
Motorola Moto G Screen Protectors, Cases, Covers, Skins | Full-Body Invisible Shields | Gadgetshieldz India
is this good..?..


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 10, 2014)

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x800q80/560/urqz.png

any one faced this problem? sudden battery drop when connecting charger!


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x800q80/560/urqz.png
> 
> any one faced this problem? sudden battery drop when connecting charger![/QUOTE]
> 
> Let's just wait for few charge and discharge cycles, lets make the battery to settle.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 10, 2014)

^ I am not alone Battery from 74% to 0% in 1 second - xda-developers

Motorola should fix this problem -_-


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> ^ I am not alone Battery from 74% to 0% in 1 second - xda-developers
> 
> Motorola should fix this problem -_-



Did u try factory reset?


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 10, 2014)

Now after 3 reboots battery jumped to 61% automatically :')


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 10, 2014)

thats weird..

 did you use wall charger or usb cable cuz over xda ppl are having this problem only when they connect their phone to pc using usb... ??


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 10, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> ^ I am not alone Battery from 74% to 0% in 1 second - xda-developers
> 
> Motorola should fix this problem -_-



This looks bad. A lot of users are having this problem.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 10, 2014)

blackpearl said:


> This looks bad. A lot of users are having this problem.



F*ck me....i have already ordered it on Saturday for my dad!!!!


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 10, 2014)

snap said:


> ^*shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/sp_m3r.html#moto4.4


will this work for moto g?they say its for ICS

Sony USM-OTG-SA1 8 GB USB 2.0 Utility Pendrive: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> will this work for moto g?they say its for ICS
> 
> Sony USM-OTG-SA1 8 GB USB 2.0 Utility Pendrive: Amazon.in: Electronics



Otg cables are not device specific, if device support otg any cables will work.
Get a cheaper one from eBay which will work great, avoid getting into brand crap for otg cable
*www.ebay.in/itm/OTG-CABLE-for-LG-O...ries&hash=item5af77e7386&_uhb=1#ht_2885wt_935


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

Btw, will there be any single sim version at all in coming days?>


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2014)

^ Moto G single sim


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

sam said:


> ^ Moto G single sim



Thanks. One more query since you are an experienced android user.
I have a Lumia 520 already and am pretty happy with it. I hardly have any heavy games on it. I basically use it for listening music, web surfing (like emails and other notifications), some time youtube, stuff like that. I have added a SD card of 8gb apart from the 8gb storage it comes with already. 
Now... I  was thinking of getting this phone for myself and giving 520 to my mom. Will the 8 gb space be enough for me in respect to the above mentioned usage of mine. Since I have no exp with Android and its updates (hence data), what do you suggest in this scenario?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Thanks. One more query since you are an experienced android user.
> I have a Lumia 520 already and am pretty happy with it. I hardly have any heavy games on it. I basically use it for listening music, web surfing (like emails and other notifications), some time youtube, stuff like that. I have added a SD card of 8gb apart from the 8gb storage it comes with already.
> Now... I  was thinking of getting this phone for myself and giving 520 to my mom. Will the 8 gb space be enough for me in respect to the above mentioned usage of mine. Since I have no exp with Android and its updates (hence data), what do you suggest in this scenario?



you'll only have 5GB for both apps + your own media files. 5GB should be sufficient unless you store videos or record them (720p videos will raplidy eat up internal memory) or play some of the heavy games. games + apps should take up 500MB-1GB, rest 4GB for media.

according to this review, 2 heavy games can be easily stored in 8GB version. so basically it boils down to your media files. but as you can take backup of the internal memory (or download externally and sideload them), you can easily swap out heavy games.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

sam said:


> you'll only have 5GB for both apps + your own media files. 5GB should be sufficient unless you store videos or record them (720p videos will raplidy eat up internal memory) or play some of the heavy games. games + apps should take up 500MB-1GB, rest 4GB for media.
> 
> according to this review, 2 heavy games can be easily stored in 8GB version. so basically it boils down to your media files. but as you can take backup of the internal memory (or download externally and sideload them), you can easily swap out heavy games.



I wont be playing any heavy games  and I wont be doing a lot of recording either since I've read that the camera isnt that good. So, I think that it will be good enough for me no?
I may download videos from youtube (in decent quality, dunno whether it is 360p or 480p or 720p in mobile phones ). What say??


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 10, 2014)

Finalllllly .. received my moto g... !!!!

since my previous phone was galaxy mini.. Im flabbergasted by moto g..  in absolute love... seriously wasnt expecting moto g to be such a  beautiful crafted device.. not at all fat and fits in hands perfectly.. 

 image of moto g over net doesnt justify its looks... its million times better than what its picture depicts..

will post some snap  later especially with torquoise back cover, till then gotta spend some time with my new found love.. 

@anky .. bud "soundmagic  es 18 " is working perfectly fine with the phone...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

^^Happy Valentines day in advance @ newly found love


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^..  :d :d


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I wont be playing any heavy games  and I wont be doing a lot of recording either since I've read that the camera isnt that good. So, I think that it will be good enough for me no?
> I may download videos from youtube (in decent quality, dunno whether it is 360p or 480p or 720p in mobile phones ). What say??



then get 8GB and spend the rest in colour cover or IEM. myself get the 8GB when i get it eventually. flipkart won't ship to my place. so infibeam bookmarked.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

sam said:


> then get 8GB and spend the rest in colour cover or IEM. myself get the 8GB when i get it eventually. flipkart won't ship to my place. so infibeam bookmarked.



I see... thanks


----------



## Vyom (Feb 10, 2014)

sam said:


> then get 8GB and spend the rest in colour cover or IEM. myself get the 8GB when i get it eventually. flipkart won't ship to my place. so infibeam bookmarked.



Why are you getting 8 GB? 
Nooooooooooooo


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 10, 2014)

Well have to shell out Rs 1500/- to get 16GB, It's purely individual choice! but if you want to use it for listening music then 16GB must have! That's What I Think


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

invisiblebond said:


> Well have to shell out Rs 1500/- to get 16GB, It's purely individual choice! but if you want to use it for listening music then 16GB must have! That's What I Think



Do you listen to flac files or the normal ones?


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 10, 2014)

the normal one


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> Otg cables are not device specific, if device support otg any cables will work.
> Get a cheaper one from eBay which will work great, avoid getting into brand crap for otg cable
> OTG CABLE for LG Optimus G micro usb to usb converter adapter | eBay



I think its not only cable, has 8gb storage too.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 10, 2014)

Why Infibeam quoting 16GB Single SIM Rs 13990/- ? They should have priced Rs 13299/-

Motorola *Moto G XT1032* (16 GB, Black) Rs 13,990/-
Motorola Moto G XT1032 Price: Buy Motorola Moto G XT1032 Online in India - Infibeam.com


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> I think its not only cable, has 8gb storage too.



Yes. And it depends on how much u spend.
A cable and 8 GB drive cost less but size compared to the link u posted is big.
If u have a cable u can connect other's USB too. So I recommend get a cable and USB separately


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

invisiblebond said:


> the normal one



Hmm then I think you love to have all sort of music on your device.
Me on the other hand, keeps only the ones I love and can listen to them anytime. If there is a song which doesnt fall into this category, I remove it. Thats why I think 8 gb is enough for me as far as music is concerned


----------



## sandynator (Feb 10, 2014)

Will Moto g single sim available anytime soon somewhere around 11k 8 Gb?


----------



## SunE (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys am expecting mine to arrive at any minute now. Thing is that the bloody banks & ATMs are all closed and my order is a CoD one. Now I don't have any cash to pay this guy. Will he accept a card? If I send him back will my order get cancelled or will the guy come back another day?

I got this for a friend. He transferred me the money but I didn't receive the money at the time of ordering & since it was going out of stock so fast, just ordered it with CoD(which I find is a hassle compared to just paying up front). My friend will be very mad at me if it gets cancelled. Any ideas?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2014)

SunE said:


> Guys am expecting mine to arrive at any minute now. Thing is that the bloody banks & ATMs are all closed and my order is a CoD one. Now I don't have any cash to pay this guy. Will he accept a card? If I send him back will my order get cancelled or will the guy come back another day?
> 
> I got this for a friend. He transferred me the money but I didn't receive the money at the time of ordering & since it was going out of stock so fast, just ordered it with CoD(which I find is a hassle compared to just paying up front). My friend will be very mad at me if it gets cancelled. Any ideas?


Ask your neighbour? 
Well what you can do right now is call the CC and explain them the situation. Tell them the guy will be here any minute. FK have a good CC team, may be you can get lucky considering the situation you are in.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2014)

SunE said:


> Will he accept a card?



most likely no.



SunE said:


> If I send him back will my order get cancelled or will the guy come back another day?



it won't get cancelled. but you may have to visit their local branch and collect it yourself later on.



Piyush said:


> Me on the other hand, keeps only the ones I love and can listen to them anytime. If there is a song which doesnt fall into this category, I remove it. Thats why I think 8 gb is enough for me as far as music is concerned



exactly same case with me


----------



## SunE (Feb 10, 2014)

^^ Thanks for the suggestion. I think I'll just wait for the guy to arrive and then try to work it out with him. Man I really wish he brings a card swiping machine with him.

I can ask my neighbor but am a little too proud for that 

Visiting their local branch might just work out since I will be travelling to that area in a day or two but it is still very far away from my place.


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Feb 10, 2014)

Got my Moto G last Friday . Took best part of saturday to get a new micro SIM ( existing did not work after cutting) and copying contacts from old sim to new through CSV file & gmail 
Found it difficult to open the back panel

Initial impression
Good display - Haven't found any defects till now
UI same as my Nexus 7 & no bloatware  (waiting for Kitkat update)
Microphone not effective - I have to hold the phone closer to my mouth for ppl to hear me properly 

I have yet to install games.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 10, 2014)

^^ isn't MG is heavy in the pocket ???


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 10, 2014)

Need help guys.. !!!

MY MOTO G IS SHOWING DEFECT SIGN..

My moto g's front camera is flickering alot  and I can can see some green red blue vertical lines

initially for few seconds like 4-5 secs its good. then its starts flickering and then suddenly some red green colored horizontal lines starts appearing..

here is the snapshot..




*A humble request to you guys who got their moto g from flipkart please give a look at your front camera. and tell me whether if moto g's camera is crappy or I mine has some HARDWARE  or SOFTWARE issue ??? *


----------



## SunE (Feb 10, 2014)

Well that shouldn't happen. Try to factory reset your phone once or try updating to KitKat.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 10, 2014)

will try factory resetting , and for updating to kitkat I don't think I will update now. 

First I want to be sure that others members here are facing similar problem or not.. but none seems to be replying..


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

^ head over to xda and check for issues


----------



## puli44 (Feb 10, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Finalllllly .. received my moto g... !!!!
> 
> since my previous phone was galaxy mini.. Im flabbergasted by moto g..  in absolute love... seriously wasnt expecting moto g to be such a  beautiful crafted device.. not at all fat and fits in hands perfectly..
> 
> ...



same feeling ...im using cowon EM1...


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Anybody able to change the SIM color.  I go to Settings --> Dual SIM Settings --> I click on a SIM and change its color to blue and clicked Save. But the color is stuck to Gray. I cannot change it to any other color.


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 10, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Need help guys.. !!!
> 
> MY MOTO G IS SHOWING DEFECT SIGN..
> 
> ...



getting worried now. Saw many cases of manufacturing defects in this forum.you can raise an issue with FK


----------



## puli44 (Feb 10, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anybody able to change the SIM color.  I go to Settings --> Dual SIM Settings --> I click on a SIM and change its color to blue and clicked Save. But the color is stuck to Gray. I cannot change it to any other color.



check in motorola care website...they may fix it


----------



## bayern_tig (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey all, I have a query. Looking to pick up the moto g. Problem is Ill be using only a single sim, don't need a dual sim one. What I want to know is that, will the dual sim model consume more battery than the single sim one and any other disadvantages? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anybody able to change the SIM color.  I go to Settings --> Dual SIM Settings --> I click on a SIM and change its color to blue and clicked Save. But the color is stuck to Gray. I cannot change it to any other color.



Turn on ur internet connection for the Sim used or turn on wifi and check.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

ordered it to gift it to my bro..Damn so many issues already


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Damn so many issues already



I'm not surprised and I will not be surprised if moto service replaces the device soon.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 10, 2014)

called moto care but all lines were  busy,  then called flipkart and they told me that their technical department will contact me in 24 hrs lets see.. 

well how to do a factory reset on moto g...???


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> called moto care but all lines were  busy,  then called flipkart and they told me that their technical department will contact me in 24 hrs lets see..
> 
> well how to do a factory reset on moto g...???



Settings -> under personal group backup and reset. Inside u can find factory reset.
PS: all data will be deleted


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Feb 10, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> ^^ isn't MG is heavy in the pocket ???



Not to me  . I was using Samsung Wave & nexus 7 before I got Moto G



rickenjus said:


> Need help guys.. !!!
> 
> MY MOTO G IS SHOWING DEFECT SIGN..



I used both cameras for couple of minutes,took few pics at 15-20 sec interval and did not find any issue.
However camera itself is average . On top of that colour representation in Moto G is also not accurate. Need to check how the pics show in my pc/tab.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 10, 2014)

Small correction, may be already knew it, Moto G 16GB actual memory left --12GB--


Piyush said:


>





FK will replace your moto G


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm not surprised and I will not be surprised if moto service replaces the device soon.



moto service replace the device??meaning??


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 10, 2014)

well, did a factory reset ...but no luck .. prblm still there ..  still getting flickering and green pink vertical lines while using front camera

Guys what if flipkart is ready for replacement.. will be it a long time till I get my a new handset as they are low on stock.. 
 or they must be having few stock left/saved for such(replacement) cases, that I highly doubt.. !!!


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> well, did a factory reset ...but no luck .. prblm still there ..  still getting flickering and green pink vertical lines while using front camera
> 
> Guys what if flipkart is ready for replacement.. will be it a long time till I get my a new handset as they are low on stock..
> or they must be having few stock left/saved for such(replacement) cases, that I highly doubt.. !!!



They are counting for new orders so u can get soon as a replacement.


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> moto service replace the device??meaning??



Devices within 30 day can be replaced by fk or else moto should do it.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2014)

Get it replaced as they are still selling it


----------



## zapout (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys..
The bubbles are gone from the screen, don't know how but they aren't there anymore.

And for the screen guard, i think one should invest in a good one right in the start, no reason to cheap out on that.
I'm planning on buying this-
Motorola Moto G Screen Protector
Should i invest in whole body protection or just the screen?
plus i found the application instruction weird-


> Once all the portions are installed, keep your device SWITCHED OFF for a period of 12-24 hrs




PS.
I'm not facing any other issues with the phone right now.
And i've bought the Armor Cover, will post pics after receiving the package.


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

zapout said:


> Hey guys..
> The bubbles are gone from the screen, don't know how but they aren't there anymore.



Isn't the bubbles from the phone's stock scratch guard just asking


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 10, 2014)

@amjath, @abhidev.. lets c  whether FK agrees for a replacement or their technical staff come up wid a solution (highly unlikely)


----------



## zapout (Feb 10, 2014)

@amjath
no they were under the screen, like this-
*images.anandtech.com/doci/7586/MotoG-1765.jpg


----------



## SunE (Feb 10, 2014)

@rickenjus Don't worry buddy flipkart will surely replace it. Since it's not in stock right now continue using your phone for the time being and see how the other things are working.  Once they receive more stock just shoot them a mail & your device will be replaced hassle free.

A strange thing happened today. I received the SMS from flipkart saying my package is out for delivery & I'll receive it by 7 PM. But the delivery guy didn't show up! This happened a week back on Saturday but at that time I received a SMS from them stating that they had a vehicular breakdown but today I got no such SMS. Plus when I try calling the delivery boy's number, it says it's out of service!


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

zapout said:


> @amjath
> no they were under the screen, like this-
> *images.anandtech.com/doci/7586/MotoG-1765.jpg



ew looks like water droplets, so u think its evaporated


----------



## zapout (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't know what happened, the bubbles shrinked after moderate gameplay.
They were under the screen, so possibly they were imperfections between screen layers.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 10, 2014)

Waiting for the One day Flipkart offer *Moto G Dual-SIM 8GB for Rs 9499/*-



sandynator said:


> Will Moto g single sim available anytime soon somewhere around 11k 8 Gb?



Better tweet to FK! no point calling to delivery boy!


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 10, 2014)

I told you guys Moto G is not that good. But someone here told me I can bet on Motorola. Guys it's not that cheap also if you think. Because some other companies are providing much better config at price cheaper than Moto G. May be those are chinese companies but if someone else can provide cheap, Moto G is costly.
Higher specs does not necessarily tell everything, quality of materials also count. As someone here found bubble in the screen. And after watching the Nexus 5 crash test, I think Gorilla Glass 3 is a gimmick.


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2014)

Every glass shatters if the impact is at the corners. The glass corners should be covered like galaxy s2. I dropped it many times today impact is vertical facing top. But other displays don't


----------



## puli44 (Feb 10, 2014)

My phone is working fine with out issues .


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> @amjath, @abhidev.. lets c  whether FK agrees for a replacement or their technical staff come up wid a solution (highly unlikely)



contact flipkart and just have the ticket so even if it takes months, you can have your unit replaced by them (or at least have an option to refund/select 8GB piece) rather than taking it to local service center where they'll most likely open it up.


----------



## anky (Feb 11, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Need help guys.. !!!
> 
> MY MOTO G IS SHOWING DEFECT SIGN..
> 
> ...



hey..congrats for the phone, and sorry for ur faulty piece...i have checked my front cam and it is working fine..and as u said earlier...i am also in love with this beauty ...!...and gonna order es18 from snapdeal..(550rs), but it is down for maintenance now ..so will order tomorrow...and it seems that i am very lucky i was able to order it earliest and got perfectly working piece ..today i went to auto expo and clicked lots of pics with this...it takes pics very quick..will upload some pics with a small review tomorrow...

and anyone pls tell me..do we need screen guard for this...anyone who have used this type of gorillla glass before..pls tell ..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2014)

anky said:


> today i went to auto expo and clicked lots of pics with this...it takes pics very quick..will upload some pics with a small review tomorrow...



with or without auto focus? how much difference auto focus brings? and does it make the camera click slow?



anky said:


> and anyone pls tell me..do we need screen guard for this...anyone who have used this type of gorillla glass before..pls tell ..



gorilla glass or not, a screen guard is must. let the screen guard take the accidental scratch or daily stress.


----------



## toofan (Feb 11, 2014)

Sam: you tube videos shows that it doens't require any screen guard. They scratched it heavily with there keys and even put it under water and no side effects.  Yes the back cover and sides of phone are getting scratches when tested with Knife. 

It seems the built quality is not as great at it looked/hyped earlier. Everyday some manufacturing defect is coming up. Yesterday I saw a *Huawei Ascend G700.
*How you guys will rate this against Moto G. thanks.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 11, 2014)

sam said:


> contact flipkart and just have the ticket so even if it takes months, you can have your unit replaced by them (or at least have an option to refund/select 8GB piece) rather than taking it to local service center where they'll most likely open it up.



well FK technical staff will contact me today..  do they give a ticket .. ?? dont know this ticket thing..!!


----------



## RohanM (Feb 11, 2014)

toofan said:


> Sam: you tube videos shows that it doens't require any screen guard. They scratched it heavily with there keys and even put it under water and no side effects.  Yes the back cover and sides of phone are getting scratches when tested with Knife.
> 
> It seems the built quality is not as great at it looked/hyped earlier. Everyday some manufacturing defect is coming up. Yesterday I saw a *Huawei Ascend G700.
> *How you guys will rate this against Moto G. thanks.



Silica & sand particles can easily scrach Gorilla Glass...


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2014)

RohanM said:


> Silica & sand particles can easily scrach Gorilla Glass...



Exactly diamond cuts diamond, sand cuts glass made of silica


----------



## anky (Feb 11, 2014)

sam said:


> with or without auto focus? how much difference auto focus brings? and does it make the camera click slow?
> 
> 
> 
> gorilla glass or not, a screen guard is must. let the screen guard take the accidental scratch or daily stress.


sometimes(10out of 145 pics i clicked) auto focus took  2-3 seconds, but most of the time it clicked pictures instantly(with HDR On) 
and can u please recommend a screen guard, should i use gadgetshield screen protector(300rs) or some other...and the screen is finger print magnet(no scratch though)

and just ordered soundmagic es18 for rs 548, from snapdeal..!!


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 11, 2014)

ONE MORE ISSUE WITH MY MOTO G.... after being plugged into charger or  pc using usb... it becomes less reponsive... unlocking takes two three tries atleast.. and particularly while connected to pc.. unable to pull down notification bar, no matter how many tries..

One more thing ...the problm faced by ankush bro .. that dropping of battery percentage fom 70% to 1% didnt happen with me...


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2014)

toofan said:


> Sam: you tube videos shows that it doens't require any screen guard. They scratched it heavily with there keys and even put it under water and no side effects.


A small sand particle can scratch the screen.

Sand/quartz is harder than glass. Iron is not.

Mohs scale of mineral hardness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 11, 2014)

one more thing to add.. moto g's speaker is quite loud.. bt at higher volume it starts to distort.. bt it is common in most of the phones.. 

still when I compared it with my samsung galaxy mini its sound quality is somewhat inferior...  and distortion is quite audible..


----------



## anky (Feb 11, 2014)

@rickenjus
very soory to hear about all your problems with the phone, but i guess they are because of software, these does not look like hardware problems.Contact motorola service or better get it replaced by flipkart..and i have ordered es18 ...thank you for ur suggestion ..


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> one more thing to add.. moto g's speaker is quite loud.. bt at higher volume it starts to distort.. bt it is common in most of the phones..
> 
> still when I compared it with my samsung galaxy mini its sound quality is somewhat inferior...  and distortion is quite audible..


what about the call quality any comments?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 11, 2014)

havent used sim till now..  will wait till phone get replaced or repaired...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2014)

anky said:


> sometimes(10out of 145 pics i clicked) auto focus took  2-3 seconds, but most of the time it clicked pictures instantly(with HDR On)



thats why i asked. thanks 



anky said:


> and can u please recommend a screen guard, should i use gadgetshield screen protector(300rs) or some other...and the screen is finger print magnet(no scratch though)



gadget shield looks good.



rickenjus said:


> well FK technical staff will contact me today..  do they give a ticket .. ?? dont know this ticket thing..!!



just ask them for some kind of written confirmation that they'll replace your device. by the time next batch of 16GB arrives, G will be with you for more than a month and flipkart will find other excuses not to replace it. so just be on the safer side.



toofan said:


> It seems the built quality is not as great at it looked/hyped earlier. Everyday some manufacturing defect is coming up. Yesterday I saw a *Huawei Ascend G700.
> *How you guys will rate this against Moto G. thanks.



Moto G is not all about hardware specs. You get Android 4.3 with Android 4.4 incoming. maybe the next 1-2 Android OS updates too. After that, the community will take care of it. On the other hand, any mobile powered by Mediatek will have that big question mark when it comes to update. How many Mediatek based mobiles has received OS (android 4.3-4.4) update?

And there will be some manufacture defects. For the immediate ones like the visual artifacts or dead pixel/bubble under the display, replacement is the only solution. For the battery dropping from 50 to 1%, its a firmware bug and Moto will most likely fix it with an update.


----------



## anky (Feb 11, 2014)

sam said:


> thats why i asked. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT is little costly, as it has already gorilla glass 3, how is this one..
Ultra Clear Screen Scratch Guard Protector for Moto G XT1032 | eBay


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2014)

anky said:


> THAT is little costly, as it has already gorilla glass 3, how is this one..
> Ultra Clear Screen Scratch Guard Protector for Moto G XT1032 | eBay



have only used Rainbow guards. cheap but gets easily scratched. Screen clarity not affected nor glue left on the display (once you remove the guard). never heard of that brand but can try it. cheaper than raindow guard.


----------



## anky (Feb 11, 2014)

okay..going to order gadgetshield only..cheap screen guards will get scratches and destroy its beauty..:/


----------



## zapout (Feb 11, 2014)

^I'm also considering gadgetshield, but the application method is cumbersome.


----------



## anky (Feb 11, 2014)

^yeah but it is a very nice product...use code 'adw20' and u will get it for 319 only instead of 399 (only for screen)..and 10 payu cashback.


----------



## zapout (Feb 11, 2014)

Armor hybrid case-
*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/DSC07439.jpg

*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/DSC07443.jpg

@anky
Thanks bro..ordering it now.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

is that comfortable to hold??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 11, 2014)

Went to various brick and mortar stores to inquire about Moto G today. their replies on asking when will Moto G arrive at the shop:
Shop 1: We don't keep motorola phones
Shop 2: Is it even launched in India?
Shop 3: Is it a touchscreen phone? (me:  )
Shop 4: What is Motorola? We don't keep chinese phones here. (me:   )
Shop 5: Buy a galaxy grand instead (me:  )


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Went to various brick and mortar stores to inquire about Moto G today. their replies on asking when will Moto G arrive at the shop:
> Shop 1: We don't keep motorola phones
> Shop 2: Is it even launched in India?
> Shop 3: Is it a touchscreen phone? (me:  )
> ...



If u serious, then their ad clearly says exclusively on flipkart. If u r posting here rofl then ignore my post


----------



## snap (Feb 11, 2014)

^^i think it was exclusive for few days only i think


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^i think it was exclusive for only some days i think



Infibeam may be negotiating with moto


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> If u serious, then their ad clearly says exclusively on flipkart. If u r posting here rofl then ignore my post



At some point of time, Moto G should be available locally to actually gain huge customer base. Else, masses will keep buying rebranded chinese cr@p.


----------



## SunE (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok so my phone arrived today but I had to send it back since I didn't have any cash at home(the ATMs being closed). The guy was nice enough to agree to come again tomorrow. So hoping to finally get it tomorrow.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 12, 2014)

6 glitches and bugs with the Moto G, and how to fix them

I think the rattling issue is quite weird and as far as the call quality goes, one review does mention that its a bit feeble


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

SunE said:


> Ok so my phone arrived today but I had to send it back since I didn't have any cash at home(the ATMs being closed). The guy was nice enough to agree to come again tomorrow. So hoping to finally get it tomorrow.



I see. Should have asked neighbour once


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 12, 2014)

FK technical staff just called up.. and asked me to either return moto g and get refund as at the moment there is no stock.. or I can wait 10 days to see if stock comes and then  replace it...

 and here waiting game starts again..   sick and tired now...


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 12, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Any reason you say this?



No documentation available. No sources made available by chip manufacture. If you are buying a mediatek based phone, forget about updates or custom development...


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 12, 2014)

and guys ystrday I called moto care.. they asked me to take moto g to the service center .. so should I visit service center and get over this issue or should I wait ????


----------



## puli44 (Feb 12, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Went to various brick and mortar stores to inquire about Moto G today. their replies on asking when will Moto G arrive at the shop:
> Shop 1: We don't keep motorola phones
> Shop 2: Is it even launched in India?
> Shop 3: Is it a touchscreen phone? (me:  )
> ...


ROFL.....shop guys dont even know ...simply they say  either its not released/ not present. .


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 12, 2014)

"Wait"


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 12, 2014)

puli44 said:


> ROFL.....shop guys dont even know ...simply they say  either its not released/ not present. .



ROLF...Indian retailers...pfff....


----------



## SunE (Feb 12, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> and guys ystrday I called moto care.. they asked me to take moto g to the service center .. so should I visit service center and get over this issue or should I wait ????


Bro as I told you before too, use the phone for now and check whether there are any more problems with it or not. Don't visit the service center as they'll repair your phone. It's better to get a replacement from flipkart.



Piyush said:


> I see. Should have asked neighbour once



LOL as I said before, too much of an egoist to ask for money from someone. Anyways I got the cash today, called up the delivery boy, he said he'll be coming at around 4-5 PM.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

@guys who are gaming on Moto G

How about the temperature? Does the phone heats up?
PS:Heavy games


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> @guys who are gaming on Moto G
> 
> How about the temperature? Does the phone heats up?
> PS:Heavy games



I have been playing Real Racing 3, GT Racing 2, Street Fighter 4, Dead Trigger 2, Respawnables over the last 4 days. I haven't experienced any heating issues so far. But, I don't play more than 30 minutes on the trott. After I reached a certain level, Real Racing 3 keeps crashing. Before that level I played like 20-25 races and there was no problem. I don't know whether it's a problem with the app or the phone. 

The only time my phone heated up was when I downloaded a lot of data continuously. Even then, it was not as bad as my previous phones.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Feb 12, 2014)

Is this case good for this phone protection?

Link:-www.ebay.in/itm/Best-Motorola-Moto-G-Flip-Kick-Stand-Armor-Hybrid-Bumper-Hard-Back-Case-Cover-/151214090985?pt=IN_Mobile_Accessories&var&hash=item23350feae9&_uhb=1

Or should i wait for official flip cover to come back in stock at flipkart which costs 1599/-.

And could anyone recommend me good power banks for moto g.

Thanks.


----------



## sandip.kol (Feb 12, 2014)

Have anyone got the launch day offer from Flipkart yet?


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 12, 2014)

invisiblebond said:


> "Wait"



Still waiting..My new love will come to me on 14th . Meanwhile I have received the red dress for her already! only covering the back though. 
Btw , do we really need screengurards? people are talking about sand effect on CGG3. I am not planning a honeymoon trip to Rajasthan with my new "LOVE"


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Any reason you say this?


The only reason being that AOSP targets only Qualcomm SoCs these days. So, for Qualcomm based phones you can get a lot of custom ROMs as good quality of drivers are written for them by the official Android project itself.

Whereas for Mediatek, the company i.e. the manufacturer needs to buckle up and push ROMs. Mediatek will provide drivers for their SoCs, but only to the manufacturers. They aren't open source friendly.



jhingalala said:


> Still waiting..My new love will come to me on 14th . Meanwhile I have received the red dress for her already! only covering the back though.
> Btw , *do we really need screengurards?* people are talking about sand effect on CGG3. I am not planning a honeymoon trip to Rajasthan with my new "LOVE"


It's your wish anyway.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 12, 2014)

You must be really careful if you decided not to use screen guards.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2014)

How is Moto G from development point of view?

I'm going to start off with Android development.

How is Moto G going to fare? Or should I go for a second hand Nexus 4?


----------



## SunE (Feb 12, 2014)

@Ico If by Android development you mean app development then Moto G will work just fine since it has almost stock android, kitkat and also 720p screen res. I personally wouldn't go for a used phone.

So I finally got mine today(gotta stop saying "mine", it belongs to a friend  ). Phone is very well built. My parents were highly impressed with it's design and thought it was better than their Samsung phones 

Tested the call quality, it's ok. The camera seems working. Have put the device on charge. Am downloading the kitkat update right now. Will install it in some time.


----------



## toofan (Feb 12, 2014)

ico said:


> How is Moto G from development point of view?
> 
> I'm going to start off with Android development.
> 
> How is Moto G going to fare? Or should I go for a second hand Nexus 4?



Bullet: you still here ? Happy to see you.

SunE: is the kitKat Update officially available for Moto G in India????


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2014)

yes, I'm still here.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2014)

SunE said:


> So I finally got mine today(gotta stop saying "mine", it belongs to a friend  ). Phone is very well built. My parents were highly impressed with it's design *and thought it was better than their Samsung phones *



You betcha... Moto G IS damn better than any crapsung out there.

@Ico: So you buying Moto G, eh?


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2014)

May be or may be not. Divided. A R9 280X is also what I want to have.


----------



## SunE (Feb 12, 2014)

The kitkat update isn't officially available yet but it is the official update for the Asian dual-sim moto g. Check out this thread on xda for more details.
I've got the kitkat OTA zip file for dual sim version[download link provided] - xda-developers


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2014)

ico said:


> May be or may be not. Divided. A R9 280X is also what I want to have.



Buy both. EMI.


----------



## puli44 (Feb 12, 2014)

sandip.kol said:


> Have anyone got the launch day offer from Flipkart yet?



we can avail offer after feb 14th only ...i queried with flipkart care.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2014)

Whats that?^^


----------



## zapout (Feb 12, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> is that comfortable to hold??


yeah it's comfortable, and handling the phone is easy plus it has great grip.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 13, 2014)

ico said:


> How is Moto G from development point of view?
> 
> I'm going to start off with Android development.
> 
> How is Moto G going to fare? Or should I go for a second hand Nexus 4?



YES,  get moto g. It has same support which n4 have for app development. 

@jhingalala No need of scratch guard. I am using my Moti G without any scratch guard or cover 
Drolling at crisp hd display. Scratchguard will spoil that.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2014)

puli44 said:


> we can avail offer after feb 14th only ...i queried with flipkart care.



you get discount on back cover on purchase made on or after 14th feb?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 13, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> YES,  get moto g. It has same support which n4 have for app development.
> 
> @jhingalala No need of scratch guard. I am using my Moti G without any scratch guard or cover
> Drolling at crisp hd display. Scratchguard will spoil that.


moti G


----------



## RohanM (Feb 13, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> moti G



Moto G's wife may be..


----------



## toofan (Feb 13, 2014)

No he may be taking about his Moti G-irlfriend. he he he     Valentine's effect. 



Spoiler



_No need of scratch guard. I am using my Moti G without any scratch guard or cover _
_Drolling at crisp hd display. Scratchguard will spoil that._


----------



## lywyre (Feb 13, 2014)

toofan said:


> No he may be taking about his Moti G-irlfriend. he he he     Valentine's effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is hilarious on various levels


----------



## Superayush (Feb 13, 2014)

Good thing is moto G will be an example to big companies to give midrange section more attention and not just dump crap phones for the price section

Aldready we can see the work in progress 
Sony Xperia D5103 with 720p screen hits GFX Bench database - GSMArena.com news

Alleged LG G2 mini specs make an appearance on Twitter - GSMArena.com news

Mid-range HTC Desire 8 press photo and specs leak - GSMArena.com news


----------



## rish1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Good thing is moto G will be an example to big companies to give midrange section more attention and not just dump crap phones for the price section
> 
> Aldready we can see the work in progress
> Sony Xperia D5103 with 720p screen hits GFX Bench database - GSMArena.com news
> ...



1)Sony already Had the best midrangers even before Moto G was under development ( Xperia L and Xperia SP ). Moto G is following Xperia 

2) LG G2 Mini will be priced around 22,000-25,000 .. it's not a budget model in anyways

3) HTC Desire 8 i would expect a price tag Of rs 40,000+ lol..


----------



## Superayush (Feb 13, 2014)

rish said:


> 1)Sony already Had the best midrangers even before Moto G was under development ( Xperia L and Xperia SP ). Moto G is following Xperia
> 
> 2) LG G2 Mini will be priced around 22,000-25,000 .. it's not a budget model in anyways
> 
> 3) HTC Desire 8 i would expect a price tag Of rs 40,000+ lol..



@1)

Yes right wvga screen with 1ghz dual core processor for 18k is the best midrange  (xperia l)

@2

Agreed

@3

Could be not the case as I heard though only heard that htc has decided to price it's phone aggressively now to get midrange section but ofc if it dosent HTCs fate is aldready decided 

Another interesting thing,according to Gardner sony currently has only around 2% of world share of smartphones 

Source
Gartner: smartphones outsold featurephones in 2013 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## rish1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Superayush said:


> @1)
> 
> Yes right wvga screen with 1ghz dual core processor for 18k is the best midrange  (xperia l)



you need to learn more about mobiles bro.. 

that 1ghz dual core processor is still faster than Moto G... ha ha

it is 1 year old phone a ppi of 220-250 was considered  best back then in midrange ,Moto G is released this year and this year sony is bringing 720p ..  also since june 2013 it is available for 16000 in flipkart .. 18000 price was only for 15 days at launch.. then it has been constant at 16k 



> @2
> 
> Agreed
> 
> ...



they never said they will price it aggressively they said they will focus on mid rangers now meaning make more new models

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/179953-laugh-out-loud-htc-desire-700-a.html


----------



## Superayush (Feb 13, 2014)

that 1ghz dual core processor is still faster than Moto G... ha ha

Disagreed 

Source: all benchmarks

Another thing is updates,will sony xperia l get kit kat officially


----------



## rish1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Superayush said:


> that 1ghz dual core processor is still faster than Moto G... ha ha
> 
> Disagreed
> 
> Source: all benchmarks



this is why i said you need to learn more about mobiles..  

which benchmark ?

*CPU* - Go and look at Linpack it beats moto G in both single thread and multi threaded performance

Sony Xperia L Benchmarks

Motorola Moto G Benchmarks

*GPU*

GFXbench onscreen benchmark

Moto G - 7.4 Fps

Xperia L - 12 FPS 

Don't be a kid and come up with antutu and quadrant scores


> Another thing is updates,will sony xperia l get kit kat officially



again it is 1 year old phone it is getting 4.3 officially ( 1 major update after launch )

the Xperia L successor is already launching with android 4.4, has 720p screen , and is 0.2ghz faster than moto G , has expandable storage and a much much better camera


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2014)

how good/bad does asphalt 8 works on this ???


----------



## Superayush (Feb 13, 2014)

Moto G review (Dual SIM India) - the affordable Beast!

See for yourself


----------



## rish1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Moto G review (Dual SIM India) - the affordable Beast!
> 
> See for yourself



it's a normal review , does it show anything extra or special ? or am i missing something ?


----------



## Superayush (Feb 13, 2014)

Omg rish bhaiya I meant it for seeing asphalt 8 gaming performance for above post lololol


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2014)

I registered to Flipkart so that I get an email as soon as Moto G gets in stock. Guess when the mail finally arrived? Today.
-_-



Spoiler



*i4.minus.com/jhl2DYESRQr5f.png


Fail FK.


----------



## anky (Feb 13, 2014)

i just received my soundmagic es18, using it on moto g and my laptop and i did not found found its quality upto the mark, infact i think the earphones i got with moto g is better than this. the problem is that the voice kind of shatters, and irritating, bass is good but sound is not so clear and smooth. i want to ask that is it possible that i have got faulty piece (ordered it from snapdeal worth rs 550) ?..


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 13, 2014)

^^ sm es18 might be the issue.I own es18 and motoG and found the sound perfectly normal.check the iem with other phones.

I'm also having this problem
*forums.androidcentral.com/moto-g/347685-sim-not-recognised-moto-g.html


----------



## vikash (Feb 13, 2014)

^ I've ordered a Moto G, taking it as a precautionary measure not to be off topic. 
Well, my real question is (sorry again), does someone else noticed a little noise on ES 18, even when no music is played. A little sound of just shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## anky (Feb 13, 2014)

^no..no hissing sound...but noise shatters...i just my es18 now..is it because it is new..(is this silly )..?


----------



## vikash (Feb 13, 2014)

No shattering sound for me. I've used it with my Xperia walkman app, and I find the sound pretty nice and enjoyable. It improved with time, and I am also using it on my PC. Like Moto G, SM ES18 is also bang for the buck you spent.


----------



## Superayush (Feb 13, 2014)

I have es18 too and not experienced noise shattering and as for vikash that may be cable noise u hear as shhhh but I had a different problem that one of the earpieces sounded to have lower volume than another but later couldn't tell so (maybe my ear got used to it or it got fixed automatically ) though wind sound/cable noise is privilant agreed.
But currently I use vsonic GR06


----------



## puli44 (Feb 13, 2014)

sam said:


> you get discount on back cover on purchase made on or after 14th feb?



after from feb 14 - end of month


----------



## vikash (Feb 14, 2014)

About the back cover, has anyone used the colored ones, are they matte finished like the original one, or just a cheap plastic as I've read in flipkart reviews.

Anky, I am also looking forward to buy the red one. So did you like the color and the quality?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 14, 2014)

i get some weird popping sounds when there is no sound currently playing...but i was aware of this issue before buying...


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

Guys Guys.. our moto g has got some self-healing technology like lg G flex...  

 earlier I was having problem with my moto g's front camera ( flickering and green-pink vertical lines)  but ystrday I checked it again and to my surprise its working fine now..

it also had another issue.. after plugging into usb it was becoming less responsive so today I reinstalled motorola device manager in my pc and now its as responsive as ever .. 

although front camera has plagued with another issue..  now when I take a snap the image comes out to be a mirror image (left becomes right and vice versa) and same thing happens with the video recording.... !!!
 any sol..


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

vikash said:


> About the back cover, has anyone used the colored ones, are they matte finished like the original one, or just a cheap plastic as I've read in flipkart reviews.
> 
> Anky, I am also looking forward to buy the red one. So did you like the color and the quality?


quality of all covers are same, and red color lokks beautiful IMO, and royal blue is also good, i was confused between these two, but chose red and also i had to order quickly.....

does anybody got any email from flipkart about that 1000 + 500 rs offers..?

updated - extra back cover all plastic only, no matte finish...infact in bright light i can also see the battery inside through my red back cover


----------



## Abhi191 (Feb 14, 2014)

yes the official colored back covers are just like plastic ones and not the same texture quality like the original cover.
Wish they were of the same quality.. :


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2014)

anky said:


> i just received my soundmagic es18, using it on moto g and my laptop and i did not found found its quality upto the mark, infact i think the earphones i got with moto g is better than this. the problem is that the voice kind of shatters, and irritating, bass is good but sound is not so clear and smooth. i want to ask that is it possible that i have got faulty piece (ordered it from snapdeal worth rs 550) ?..



it should get better after some usage


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

anky said:


> i just received my soundmagic es18, using it on moto g and my laptop and i did not found found its quality upto the mark, infact i think the earphones i got with moto g is better than this. the problem is that the voice kind of shatters, and irritating, bass is good but sound is not so clear and smooth. i want to ask that is it possible that i have got faulty piece (ordered it from snapdeal worth rs 550) ?..



use it for some time and then see..  well when I first tried es 18 I was blown away by the quality especially bass ( before that i was using earphone that comes with samsung handset ) and now with moto g they sound more amazing... 

it may be possible that ur earphone has defect. u should have bought from flipkart..

and ya I too hate that shhh sound it makes when its wires moves...


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 14, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> although front camera has plagued with another issue..  now when I take a snap the image comes out to be a mirror image (left becomes right and vice versa) and same thing happens with the video recording.... !!!
> any sol..



Your joking right ?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

no moto g back cover has matte finish...  not just plastic...

- - - Updated - - -

I never had a phone with front camera.... and now FK cs said front camera always take inverted images..  is that right  !!????

- - - Updated - - -

@Sudh4r.. no I am not joking .. 
 care to tell if front cameras are such. ...???


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> use it for some time and then see..  well when I first tried es 18 I was blown away by the quality especially bass ( before that i was using earphone that comes with samsung handset ) and now with moto g they sound more amazing...
> 
> it may be possible that ur earphone has defect. u should have bought from flipkart..
> 
> and ya I too hate that shhh sound it makes when its wires moves...



snapdeal has 7 days return policy...if i had to return it i have to return it soon..they also refund the money in bank account(in case of COD)..so will they accept the return or will they replace it?...for how much time i have to wait to see if quality of earphones turns good..?..because after 7 days i will not be able to return the product..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

Sudh4r said:


> *Your* joking right ?



You're


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Guys Guys.. our moto g has got some self-healing technology like lg G flex...
> 
> earlier I was having problem with my moto g's front camera ( flickering and green-pink vertical lines)  but ystrday I checked it again and to my surprise its working fine now..
> 
> ...


try updating the camera app and all other apps also ..


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

@anky..



> so will they accept the return or will they replace it?



cant say anything never purchased any item from them.. 



> for how much time i have to wait to see if quality of earphones turns good..?


wait for a day or two .. earphones should have worked from the first day itself... try cleaning the earphone port & earbud .. 

also plz take a pic from ur motog's front camera and confirm me whether shots are inverted (i.e. what you see is not what you get)

- - - Updated - - -

well I got my answer and what I was missing .. 
 from here


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 14, 2014)

rish said:


> this is why i said you need to learn more about mobiles..
> 
> which benchmark ?
> 
> ...



There is no way Xperia L is faster than Moto G. I have been using Xperia L for 6 months before I replaced it with Moto G.

From my experience Moto G is definitely faster than Xperia L. To give you an example, when I play heavy games in Xperia L and press the home button during the middle of the game, there will be a visible lag for the home screen widgets and apps to appear. This happens when I have opened many applications and games. In Moto G, no matter how many apps I have opened, when I press the Home button in the middle of a game, it just takes me to the home screen without any lag.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 14, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> There is no way Xperia L is faster than Moto G. I have been using Xperia L for 6 months before I replaced it with Moto G.
> 
> From my experience Moto G is definitely faster than Xperia L. To give you an example, when I play heavy games in Xperia L and press the home button during the middle of the game, there will be a visible lag for the home screen widgets and apps to appear. This happens when I have opened many applications and games. In Moto G, no matter how many apps I have opened, when I press the Home button in the middle of a game, it just takes me to the home screen without any lag.



Thats because Moto G is HEAVILY OPTIMIZED lol 
If L was optimized as well as G then L would beat the crap out of G


----------



## arkkrish (Feb 14, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Thats because Moto G is HEAVILY OPTIMIZED lol
> If L was optimized as well as G then L would beat the crap out of G



Well, why it was not optimized? Will doing so give a heart attack to the "dual-core" processor?


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah, what's the use of dual core performance if cant beat the crap out out of moto g?


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 14, 2014)

anky said:


> yeah, what's the use of dual core performance if cant beat the crap out out of moto g?


+1 to this.
I dont think L as more VFM than G just being the winner in SoC segment.Normal users will rate G higher except in heavy gaming may be!
to me both of them have same camera ( not MP though) . and reg SD slot..G can be used with meenova after third party app download!


----------



## RohanM (Feb 14, 2014)

Well in some benchmarks moto G even beats Nexus 4. but that does not mean it's superior to Nexus 4.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You're



My bad  

@rickenjus Yeah front camera as like such they are like mirror so in case if you take photo of words they are not reversed . AFAIK I ain't SHELDON 




RohanM said:


> Well in some benchmarks moto G even beats Nexus 4. but that does not mean it's superior to Nexus 4.



Exactly


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

so atleast my moto g is without any issue.. so gotta load my data and stuff into it now..  !!!!

I too think moto g is beautifully optimised.. for me I dont care if its dual core or quad core.. the only thing that matters is the real world performance..


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

friends, check ur system update..KITKAT update is available OTA..!!.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

^^^ .. wait before u update .. alot of ppl are having issues with kitkat update...


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

okay...what kind of issues..?..


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

here google search for you


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> here google search for you


yeah, i also searched but these are of old kitkat update of UK, don't motorola upgrade their updates when they roll it out in another country, removing issues in the previous update..?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

this is a bare kit kat update .. t think they will release update for bugs  along the time..


----------



## SunE (Feb 14, 2014)

I have already side loaded this update. I am yet to face any issues. Go ahead & enjoy the speed of kitkat. Don't forget to turn on ART.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 14, 2014)

rish said:


> also since june 2013 it is available for 16000 in flipkart .. 18000 price was only for 15 days at launch.. then it has been constant at 16k



For those interested, Xperia L is now Rs 13k on ebay.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 14, 2014)

blackpearl said:


> For those interested, Xperia L is now Rs 13k on ebay.



Dont know why peoples are comparing Moto G with Xperia, I've used my class mate's XL and its completely piece of **** comparing with my moto G (running 4.3).  Even if that dual core SoC beats moto g's quad but real world performance is completely different.


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 14, 2014)

​


ankush28 said:


> Dont know why peoples are comparing Moto G with Xperia, I've used my class mate's XL and its completely piece of **** comparing with my moto G (running 4.3).  Even if that dual core SoC beats moto g's quad but real world performance is completely different.



yes forget L and start comparing with this one

Sony Xperia G mid-ranger coming soon, here is the first live pic - GSMArena.com news

They have copied the name also!


----------



## image (Feb 14, 2014)

Official 4.4.2 update available in India OTA.


----------



## zapout (Feb 14, 2014)

I've updated my moto to kitkat


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 14, 2014)

OTA update's download speed is very slow  still stuck on 49% (2Mbps connection)


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

@zapout.. so how is kit kat ???


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> @zapout.. so how is kit kat ???


kitkat is great..u can also update..till now no problem found..


----------



## rish1 (Feb 14, 2014)

arkkrish said:


> There is no way Xperia L is faster than Moto G. I have been using Xperia L for 6 months before I replaced it with Moto G.
> 
> From my experience Moto G is definitely faster than Xperia L. To give you an example, when I play heavy games in Xperia L and press the home button during the middle of the game, there will be a visible lag for the home screen widgets and apps to appear. This happens when I have opened many applications and games. In Moto G, no matter how many apps I have opened, when I press the Home button in the middle of a game, it just takes me to the home screen without any lag.



this is because moto G is Heavily optimized... there is no skin On Moto G .. it's a stock android phone

whereas xperia has its own custom UI also you are comparing to android 4.1/4.2 to 4.3 .. 4.3 itself is optimized 

- - - Updated - - -



arkkrish said:


> Well, why it was not optimized? Will doing so give a heart attack to the "dual-core" processor?



motorola had the back of google don't forget that in order to speed up the development of moto G motorola must have used engineers from google.. they were very fast with updating all their old phones to kitkat no manufacturers till date was able to do that ..

- - - Updated - - -



jhingalala said:


> +1 to this.
> I dont think L as more VFM than G just being the winner in SoC segment.Normal users will rate G higher except in heavy gaming may be!
> to me both of them have same camera ( not MP though) . and reg SD slot..G can be used with meenova after third party app download!



why are you comparing a 2013 phone with 2014 phone ? i never compared xperia L to moto G for buying purposes..just cleared the doubt to the user who thinks xperia L has a weak processor.. you will have to compare moto G vs Xperia G for a fair competition ...

Xperia G specs

720P screen 
1.4 GHz snapdragon 400 ( same as moto G clocked higher )
Android 4.4
Micro SD
Better camera
sexier looks

also though xperia L camera is crap it is much better than Moto G atleast


----------



## zapout (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah, kitkat is great.
I only used it for only half an hour though..I've applied the gadgetshieldz, so the phone is off right now.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 14, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> ​
> yes forget L and start comparing with this one
> 
> 
> They have copied the name also!




since When did using a letter G became a name ? 

Xperia Have used letters for their models from 2012 , whereas moto has started using it in 2013 with moto X ..

they have used to let the customer know it is direct competitor to Moto G what is wrong with that ?


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

zapout said:


> yeah, kitkat is great.
> I only used it for only half an hour though..I've applied the gadgetshieldz, so the phone is off right now.


which liquid soap did u used..?..i also received gadgetshieldz  today..but i forgot to buy tissue paper(to use it with credit card to swipe the bubbles) so i will use it tomorrow...


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

@anky...  I will update moto g tomorrow..

And I am also considering gadgetshieldz.. plz tell after applying it whether it reduces visibility under sunlight..  or affects viewing.. cause I seriously love moto g's display and dont want a downgrade...


----------



## zapout (Feb 14, 2014)

@anky
johnson's baby shampoo...i wasn't able to set it on properly.
i set it more to the right, exposing the left side(just a tiny bit)
It's looking great though...and I'm going to let it off for only 12hrs.


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> @anky...  I will update moto g tomorrow..
> 
> And I am also considering gadgetshieldz.. plz tell after applying it whether it reduces visibility under sunlight..  or affects viewing.. cause I seriously love moto g's display and dont want a downgrade...


okay..will tell you..but from the reviews i have seen of gadgetshieldz, it does not affect screen quality..


----------



## zapout (Feb 14, 2014)

a guide i found-
*forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43228946&postcount=14681
it's not that different, but do read it.


----------



## anky (Feb 14, 2014)

zapout said:


> @anky
> johnson's baby shampoo...i wasn't able to set it on properly.
> i set it more to the right, exposing the left side(just a tiny bit)
> It's looking great though...and I'm going to let it off for only 12hrs.



****..i have to buy whole bottle..it doesn't come in pouch..:/


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 14, 2014)

@rish.. 1st thing if u r "comparing specs" of these phones.. both xperia l and moto g are 2013 phone... availability might be a different thing.. and xperia l was launched here at a price tag of rs 18,990 while moto g came @13999.. the way xperia l's price came down, moto g will follow same suit...  
 and I am quite sure xperia g will be priced above 17k as leaks indicates its a LTE model..
so when xperia g will be finally  available in the market the price difference would be quite large.. 
 and moto g would still be a better bang for bucks...


----------



## zapout (Feb 14, 2014)

I bought a small bottle(15rs) from local chemist shop.


----------



## roshan4uever (Feb 14, 2014)

My moto g makes vibration kind sound /noise while speaking on call. Does anybody experienced same???


----------



## rish1 (Feb 15, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> @rish.. 1st thing if u r "comparing specs" of these phones.. both xperia l and moto g are 2013 phone... availability might be a different thing..



oh come on that statement was an implied one.. xperia L was announced in February last year while moto G was announced in november .. they both are approximately 1 year apart ( 8-9 months apart to be precise.In smartphone industry where phones are outdated in 4-5 months that is definitely a full generation gap )



> and xperia l was launched here at a price tag of rs 18,990 while moto g came @13999.. the way xperia l's price came down, moto g will follow same suit...


Regarding price xperia L was launched really overpriced at that time 19k for 1 gb ram was way too much overpriced that is why sony corrected itself within its 20 days of launch... this phone saw a 2500 rs cut within 20-25 days , no phone gets this much price cut so quick..

Moto G price is not going to come down for another 4-5 months because it is already priced right... look at xperia M how much drop in the price have you seen in that phone almost nothing till now because it was priced rightly.. so don't hold your hopes for price cut..



> and I am quite sure xperia g will be priced above 17k as leaks indicates its a LTE model..
> so when xperia g will be finally  available in the market the price difference would be quite large..
> and moto g would still be a better bang for bucks...



The benchmark indicates that the phone is sporting snapdragon MSM8226( which is not LTE) .. even if it ends up having LTE there will be a version without LTE that will be released in INDIA.. just like all other phones in the past because there are hardly any phones that can use LTE in India (TDD-LTE)


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 15, 2014)

zapout said:


> a guide i found-
> xda-developers - View Single Post - Nexus 4 Indian Thread [Pricing, Availability, Reviews, Support and More]
> it's not that different, but do read it.




Never knew applying screenguard is that tough.
btw reg moto g, i have 2 qs as i am new to android.

1. my phone is not detecting any pdf book.any reason?do i need reading app even to identify a file?
2. I downloaded  3 videos from my pc to internal storage, it is showing only just 1. The songs also appeared after one restart.am i missing a trick?
do i need a file manager to easily access the folders as i can see on my pc? i created a folder but cant see it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 15, 2014)

RohanM said:


> Well in some benchmarks moto G even beats Nexus 4. but that does not mean it's superior to Nexus 4.



thats because N4 was on 4.3 JB and Moto G was on KK 4.4.

Plus, Motorola has optimised Dalvik in Moto X (and probably Moto G) to point that it performed better than on ART (android runtime) in real world performance and benchmarks.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 15, 2014)

Just a minor problem some users might have,

[YOUTUBE]PVjwDR6krEg[/YOUTUBE]



vinaygupta1011 said:


> And could anyone recommend me good power banks for moto g.



Now I don't know anyone personally owning a Samsung power bank but I wish this were available here



ico said:


> How is Moto G from development point of view?
> 
> I'm going to start off with Android development.
> 
> How is Moto G going to fare? Or should I go for a second hand Nexus 4?



Obviously an N4 is better than the G, but then there is a lot happening over at XDA.

You already have SlimKat, Paranoid Android and Carbon ROMs for it. Heck, there's even a thread underway to address the issue of dual-SIM support(but its rudimentary at best)

When a phone a like Gionee E7 can have a thread of its own then are certainly more factors in favour of the G. And besides, its not usual that developers like @faux123 work on a Non-Nexus device



Rishi. said:


> how good/bad does asphalt 8 works on this ???



[YOUTUBE]UTAvTzfQ1KI[/YOUTUBE]

You can also head over to this dedicated thread. I initially assumed some previous titles like 9mm would work but they are known to be incompatible, damn (I was looking to get this phone for someone who games occasionally)



roshan4uever said:


> My moto g makes vibration kind sound /noise while speaking on call. Does anybody experienced same???


Unfortunately, there are indeed some issues reported and you might have had happened to experience one of them as I mentioned here some time back



Esoteric Eric said:


> 6 glitches and bugs with the Moto G, and how to fix them
> 
> I think the rattling issue is quite weird and as far as the call quality goes, one review does mention that its a bit feeble


----------



## Superayush (Feb 15, 2014)

Android 4.4 is out for moto g in India,guys who have updated pls share what differences u observe,any bugs/optimisations pls tell


----------



## anky (Feb 15, 2014)

zapout said:


> a guide i found-
> xda-developers - View Single Post - Nexus 4 Indian Thread [Pricing, Availability, Reviews, Support and More]
> it's not that different, but do read it.


hows gadgetshield working..?..any bubbles left..?..


----------



## puli44 (Feb 15, 2014)

successfully upgraded to Kitkat ...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

Cool... any earlier bugs that have resolved after the update?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 15, 2014)

updated to kit Kat.. facing some signal loss issue in both sim even though used to get full signal earlier ...

- - - Updated - - -

whats happening is one time  signal is full and other sec only one bar. .....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

Damn... so many issues... I'll be receiving mine probably by today


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 15, 2014)

probably all these issues will be fixed in future updates...


----------



## anky (Feb 15, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Cool... any earlier bugs that have resolved after the update?


yeah..volume level bug has been resolved..(in which volume used to go almost  mute even at 50%)..


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 15, 2014)

never faced that issue ...^^^^


----------



## anky (Feb 15, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> never faced that issue ...^^^^


i faced it yar..:/..many users on xda also faced this issue..well..now it has been resolved..and did u find any other bugs?


----------



## arka (Feb 15, 2014)

Faced the famous battery dropping bug , currently charging it..


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

Just received mine


----------



## true_lies (Feb 15, 2014)

Is the Moto G availability still exclusive to Flipkart? can't seem to find it anywhere near my place.


----------



## arka (Feb 15, 2014)

BTW the charger gets pretty hot while charging. Is this the case for all of you ?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

happens with N4 too...but not too much


----------



## zapout (Feb 15, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> Never knew applying screenguard is that tough.
> btw reg moto g, i have 2 qs as i am new to android.
> 
> 1. my phone is not detecting any pdf book.any reason?do i need reading app even to identify a file?
> ...



1.for pdf download kingsoft office(or use the pre-install quick office)
2.for video download mx player, the missing songs is strange.if the songs still not appearing try other 3rd party music player
3.it's handy to have a file manager, download ex file explorer

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> hows gadgetshield working..?..any bubbles left..?..


there are few tiny bubbles but they should go away according to the manual

- - - Updated - - -

ps.
when i was updating to kitkat, the battery was fully charged but after the updated it dropped to 49%.
But the weird part was that it took only 5 minutes for the battery to fully charged after that(49% to 100%)...It was a glitch i think.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 15, 2014)

^^ that battery dropping issue is quite common .. and bro is there any difference in how screen luks now vs before.. ???


 @anky.. still to find bugs hopefully I don't find any.


----------



## zapout (Feb 15, 2014)

the battery issue was only visual glitch for me...the actual battery backup is fine..and i faced this only after kitkat update was done(didn't faced it before or after the initial glitch)

And the gadgetshield is great, there is virtual no difference.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 15, 2014)

one bug found... opera mini is not rendering Hindi fonts correctly some words are close while others are quite far...

- - - Updated - - -

then I am gonna order one.


----------



## arka (Feb 15, 2014)

Thats a very old problem with opera mini.. try refreshing...


----------



## sushovan (Feb 15, 2014)

Opera Mini and mobile both suck at Indian fonts rendering. I have switched to Naked Browser and its way better than Opera Crap at resource management and browsing.


----------



## arka (Feb 15, 2014)

what about data compression on naked browser ? I use opera mini just for its data compression..


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Feb 15, 2014)

Guys. Anyone please suggest me a good charger for Moto G? Inbuilt charger takes 2hrs to charge fully and heats up unusually, scared if it would blow off. Micro usb charger listings in eBay doesnt have spec details. I want a 1.5A charger.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 15, 2014)

maheshmohan.mu said:


> Guys. Anyone please suggest me a good charger for Moto G? Inbuilt charger takes 2hrs to charge fully and heats up unusually, scared if it would blow off. Micro usb charger listings in eBay doesnt have spec details. I want a 1.5A charger.



Its called stock charger , not inbuilt.


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Feb 15, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Its called stock charger , not inbuilt.



Yup. Sorry I mean to say stock charger. 

Btw, I got a Matte screen gaurd for Moto G from eBay. Looks good and no more attracts finger prints and smudges.


----------



## vikash (Feb 15, 2014)

Alleged specs and another photo of Sony Xperia G leak - GSMArena.com news

From the build quality, it does not look like a mid ranger, so no point comparing Moto G and Xperia G


----------



## anky (Feb 15, 2014)

zapout said:


> the battery issue was only visual glitch for me...the actual battery backup is fine..and i faced this only after kitkat update was done(didn't faced it before or after the initial glitch)
> 
> And the gadgetshield is great, there is virtual no difference.



hey.
i just applied gadgetshield on my mobile, there is a big bubble on the screen, i am attaching the pic(taken with webcam), can u pls look and tell that will it go away..or this is small only..


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 15, 2014)

this thread should be moved into Fight Club lol


----------



## zapout (Feb 15, 2014)

anky said:


> hey.
> i just applied gadgetshield on my mobile, there is a big bubble on the screen, i am attaching the pic(taken with webcam), can u pls look and tell that will it go away..or this is small only..
> View attachment 13622



if you've swiped the water out from under the screen, it should go way.
The picture is not clear, but the bubble is big...(sorry for late reply, i should install a forum app)

- - - Updated - - -

ps
can you feel the bubble with your hand..ie, is there air inside?


----------



## anky (Feb 16, 2014)

zapout said:


> if you've swiped the water out from under the screen, it should go way.
> The picture is not clear, but the bubble is big...(sorry for late reply, i should install a forum app)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



yeah..i can feel that bubble..air is inside..feels like my screen has got chicken pox..


----------



## zapout (Feb 16, 2014)

anky said:


> yeah..i can feel that bubble..air is inside..feels like my screen has got chicken pox..



Wait and see bro..don't know if its gonna disappear
When i applied it..i did push out excess water out of under the screen and, there were bubbles (very tiny), and they are disappearing now


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 16, 2014)

really disappointed with kit kat update ... 

1.yesterday I was losing some signal bar frequently and today morning I wake up to see one of the sim network fully lost which had data connection on..

2. after kit kat update ystrday I saw  my was battery draining fast so I did a full discharge then full charge..  after then when I observed battery it was draining like 2.5% per minute that time I had following things on-
1. airtel 3g
2. portable hotspot on for my sis.
3. downloading from play store .
 so I thought maybe these r squeezing battery juice.. 

so @ night before sleeping I recorded my battery @ 10:30 pm at 59℅ its 5% @ 6:30 am


----------



## anky (Feb 16, 2014)

^ none of these problems occurred to me..but for battery problem is concerned, i read somewhere that after change of OS, battery takes 3-4 recharge cycles to function normally...


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 16, 2014)

^ I am too not facing any serious issues... but there are tones of small bugs and glitches in this update -_- 

4.3 was more smother than 4.4


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Feb 16, 2014)

Folks, my Power key is a bit shaky. Is that the case with all of you. Worried coz, obviosly its a frequently used one for unlocking. Surprised consireding the much hyped build quality of Moto G!


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 16, 2014)

^  mine is good.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys should I do a factory reset to  clear cache or remains left after update.. which might be causing prblm .. or it is not required.   ???


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2014)

maheshmohan.mu said:


> Folks, my Power key is a bit shaky. Is that the case with all of you. Worried coz, obviosly its a frequently used one for unlocking. Surprised consireding the much hyped build quality of Moto G!



I don't use the power button to lock. I use "double tap the status bar" to lock feature. Its there in Cyanogenmod and can be enabled here: Settings> Interface> Status Bar.
But I don't think its available in the stock ROM. You can still use an app like Screen Off to lock your phone through an app.
Or this app: Button Savior.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I don't use the power button to lock. I use "double tap the status bar" to lock feature. Its there in Cyanogenmod and can be enabled here: Settings> Interface> Status Bar.
> But I don't think its available in the stock ROM. You can still use an app like Screen Off to lock your phone through an app.
> Or this app: Button Savior.



Thanks, never noticed this feature until now.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow OTG works like charm 

No need to root, kitkat update has inbuilt feature for mounting! (setting -> storage )
I am able to read/write USB storage.

I am using sandisc cruzrer blade and Corsair GT both formated in FAT32. OTG cable i am using is cheap unbranded one.(50 rs  ) one can grab from street vendors.

- - - Updated - - -

Update

*You can even keep data of games on USB PD* Some games works some doesnt.


----------



## toofan (Feb 16, 2014)

Friends I want to ask that does These Android Phones(specially Moto G) has scanner function in there camera. How is this different from taking a photograph. As I am an engineer I am looking for a phone which can scan drawings and other documents so that these can be available in hand at field. 

Currently I take snaps of drawings in Mobile as jpeg and but viewing them in a small screen is not a good experience. I had seen someone scanning large drawings in a Note 2.
thanks


----------



## sushovan (Feb 16, 2014)

There are plenty of apps out there for scanning. Camscanner and MDscan are two of the most widely used.


----------



## hapdtop (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, Any one, successfully connected it to pc using a data cable?


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've connected many times 

Connect USB cable -> go to settings->storage->click on three dots in top right corner ->USB computer setting -> tick MTP and you are good to go


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 17, 2014)

I did factory reset yesterday to address battery issue..  and at night I put my device on flight mode and checked "restrict background data" option, killed all background process running and when I woke up today I found battery level reduced by only 2% on 8 hours.. is that moto g's exceptional battery or normal for any phone...?? 

moreover after I switched flight mode off and 2g data on.... while background data restricted.. my battery is still draining fast.. what I guess from all these is that poor signal strength might be affecting my battery both sim's network is going on off sometime getting full bar other time one or two and sometime none.  ....
   could that be the possible reason.. ????


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 17, 2014)

After how many days, shall we expect a price drop of moto g? or they are not going to reduce the price due to high demand?


----------



## anky (Feb 17, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> I did factory reset yesterday to address battery issue..  and at night I put my device on flight mode and checked "restrict background data" option, killed all background process running and when I woke up today I found battery level reduced by only 2% on 8 hours.. is that moto g's exceptional battery or normal for any phone...??
> 
> moreover after I switched flight mode off and 2g data on.... while background data restricted.. my battery is still draining fast.. what I guess from all these is that poor signal strength might be affecting my battery both sim's network is going on off sometime getting full bar other time one or two and sometime none.  ....
> could that be the possible reason.. ????



in my case battery backup is amazing, yesterday when i woke up (8-8:30) my battery level was about 95%, and i used wifi for about 12 hrs, calls for 1-2 hrs(with headphones) and gaming for about 10 mins, and at last at 3:am today my battery was 26%, even my friends are astonished by my phone, its performance and battery backup.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 17, 2014)

u r so lucky.. 
 such was my battery backup  when I had jellybean..  Should have stayed there..  (


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

The phone is really snappy...and the display is nice too


----------



## toofan (Feb 17, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> u r so lucky..
> such was my battery backup  when I had jellybean..  Should have stayed there..  (



Any undo button for this?? 
is moving backward  not possible?


----------



## lywyre (Feb 17, 2014)

@rickenjus: try using your phone with one sim at a time and observe how the battery drains.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2014)

maheshmohan.mu said:


> Guys. Anyone please suggest me a good charger for Moto G? Inbuilt charger takes 2hrs to charge fully and heats up unusually, scared if it would blow off. Micro usb charger listings in eBay doesnt have spec details. I want a 1.5A charger.



I also need charger... I bought mobile from UK. I don't get charger..

can I charge moto g with nexus 7 2012 (tablet) charger?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 17, 2014)

ya I too love moto g's display and speed...   

@ toofan... downgrades always involves risk of bricking so its not for me..

- - - Updated - - -

@ lywyre... will do that..


----------



## vikash (Feb 17, 2014)

I read it in a review that Moto G's stock camera app supports Burst Mode.
SOURCE- Motorola Moto G: Camera

That could be handy, because using third party camera app just for burst mode, was not a good experience for me. The image quality and storage, both had to suffer.

Anybody  to confirm???


----------



## anky (Feb 17, 2014)

vikash said:


> I read it in a review that Moto G's stock camera app supports Burst Mode.
> SOURCE- Motorola Moto G: Camera
> 
> That could be handy, because using third party camera app just for burst mode, was not a good experience for me. The image quality and storage, both had to suffer.
> ...


 yeah, i just checked it, it does have a burst mode and it is really fast and quick..!


----------



## vikash (Feb 17, 2014)

anky said:


> yeah, i just checked it, it does have a burst mode and it is really fast and quick..!



A much needed addition.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 17, 2014)

Got email from flipkart.. 


"Did you order the Moto G on 6 Feb? Here are the winners from our Day 1 Lucky Draw Offer! "

God... after reading first few words, I hurriedly read the line.. I thought I was one of them.. my heart skiped a beat.. Then I hold myself and re-read again, and got that its just a list .. still gone through it searching my name like its actually there.. 

and at last disappointed..


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

that was really heart breaking


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 17, 2014)

ya..


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 17, 2014)

Me too man.


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 17, 2014)

I was more heartbroken when I found one was from nashik (my current city)


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> I was more heartbroken when I found one was from nashik (my current city)



raid his house


----------



## puli44 (Feb 17, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Got email from flipkart..
> 
> 
> "Did you order the Moto G on 6 Feb? Here are the winners from our Day 1 Lucky Draw Offer! "
> ...



same here also


----------



## shubhu (Feb 17, 2014)

Friends,I will receive my Moto G 16 GB tomorrow since I booked on 8th Feb.I want to ask should I upgrade to Kitkat or is it better to stay on Jellybean seeing all the complaints reported by users  ?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 17, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/420L9zk.jpg


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 17, 2014)

I am from pune , I am about 5x the heart broken. Never had any luck with lucky draws,sweepstakes,giveaways.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 17, 2014)

^^ i dont get it...


----------



## anky (Feb 17, 2014)

me too heartbroken..:/, but i saw that most of the winners are from banglore (and the shipping was done from banglore )..hehe..


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^^ i dont get it...



Sorry talking about the flipkart lucky draw.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 18, 2014)

Tribalgeek said:


> Sorry talking about the flipkart lucky draw.


i meant the image above... i didnt see your post as it was nt posted when i opened the page..


----------



## shubhu (Feb 18, 2014)

Friends,I will receive my Moto G 16 GB today since I booked on 8th Feb.I want to ask should I upgrade to Kitkat or is it better to stay on Jellybean seeing all the complaints reported by users ?


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 18, 2014)

@flyingcow


Piyush said:


> raid his house


read above posts....


----------



## toofan (Feb 18, 2014)

ARe there any chances of Price Drops after the Budget announcements and on What Models do we expect such price drops.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2014)

toofan said:


> ARe there any chances of Price Drops after the Budget announcements and on What Models do we expect such price drops.



After already being released at such a low and competitive price, the hope and margin for a price cut is too low.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 18, 2014)

Is the Moto G availability still exclusive to Flipkart? can't seem to find it anywhere near my place.


----------



## toofan (Feb 18, 2014)

I read that Xolo has launched a q1100  against Moto G. available around 14700.00 .


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 18, 2014)

got my moto g today and upgraded it to kitkat... my god the display is better than my one x


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 18, 2014)

congratz
but
You went from htc one x to moto G?


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 18, 2014)

no... i got it for my dad...  would have been a stupid decision if i did...


----------



## toofan (Feb 18, 2014)

Guys this is something Interesting for the Moto G users.. 
Check this for KitKat Google experience Launcher on Moto G.

Nexus 5 KitKat Google Experience Launcher on Moto G - YouTube

and pls share your experience after using this.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 18, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Is the Moto G availability still exclusive to Flipkart? can't seem to find it anywhere near my place.


yes it is... you can get it on ebay but its expensive


----------



## shubhu (Feb 18, 2014)

I also received Moto G 16 GB today.Currently updating to Kitkat.


----------



## vikash (Feb 19, 2014)

Order shipped by Flipkart. \m/
Gadgetshieldz screen protector ordered. 
Now comes the hardest part.
WAIT


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 19, 2014)

vikash said:


> Order shipped by Flipkart. \m/
> Gadgetshieldz screen protector ordered.
> Now comes the hardest part.
> WAIT



is kitkat supporting OTG without any 3rd party app?


----------



## sksundram (Feb 19, 2014)

^^yes....


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 20, 2014)

Booked on 12th feb order status stuck at payment approved from the first day!! 
dunno when i get my Moto G!!


----------



## vikash (Feb 20, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> Booked on 12th feb order status stuck at payment approved from the first day!!
> dunno when i get my Moto G!!



Looks like I got lucky. I booked on 13 Feb, and it has already been shipped


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 20, 2014)

vikash said:


> Looks like I got lucky. I booked on 13 Feb, and it has already been shipped



    they didn't process my order!!


----------



## toofan (Feb 20, 2014)

Sue them ;D ;D


----------



## vikash (Feb 20, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> they didn't process my order!!


Have some patience. They may be shipping it in 2-3 days. After all there is a huge number of orders to be processed.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 20, 2014)

vikash said:


> Have some patience. They may be shipping it in 2-3 days. After all there is a huge number of orders to be processed.



waiting from last week!!  
it stuck at payment approved!!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> waiting from last week!!
> it stuck at payment approved!!


Drop a mail along with your details of order


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Drop a mail along with your details of order



dropped last night, they say that we'll are working with the seller on this!!
I'm just loosing my patience!!


----------



## vikash (Feb 20, 2014)

^ Well my bro also ordered on 12th Feb and his order was not shipped, and he cancelled the order yesterday night. I've no idea how flipkart prioritizes the orders. 
You should directly call them, that's what I did in first place. The customer care service of Flipkart is the best I've seen.


----------



## zameeransari1234 (Feb 20, 2014)

What about camera performance?


----------



## amjath (Feb 20, 2014)

zameeransari1234 said:


> What about camera performance?



Works perfect for its price


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 20, 2014)

got my motog 16gb just now. can i get a screenguard from local shops? don't want to order online as i am pretty sure i wont be able to fix it properly.


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 20, 2014)

moto g screen for me has come with a pre attached layer. Have you guys removed it?is it any sort of sreen protection or just a plastic layer giving ad for motorola?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> got my moto g today and upgraded it to kitkat... my god the display is better than my one x


Its the PPI 

- - - Updated - - -



arka said:


> what about data compression on naked browser ? I use opera mini just for its data compression..


Use Chrome, it now comes with Data Compression and its better than the one provided by opera.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 20, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> got my motog 32gb just now. can i get a screenguard from local shops? don't want to order online as i
> am pretty sure i wont be able to fix it properly.



32GB? I thought the moto G was available in 8 GB and 16 GB variants only...

Arun


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 20, 2014)

sakumar79 said:


> 32GB? I thought the moto G was available in 8 GB and 16 GB variants only...
> 
> Arun



my bad. yaa..its 16 GB


----------



## raybenz1983 (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it is cheap and very affordable but I still not interested in it.


----------



## toofan (Feb 20, 2014)

Guys One Query. Has any one played songs via Aux cable on Car Audio.  How is the sound quality via Aux cable. Thanks.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 20, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> I got mine delivered today morning!!!
> 
> booked on 10th, first FK said they will deliver tomorrow, but today morning I got a pleasant surprise SMS "Your shipment will be delivered today"..
> 
> ...



Hows your Moto G??

i am waiting for mine!!!


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 21, 2014)

at higher volume I can hear sound distortion... And one more thing after coming from samsung touch wiz I am missing some shortcuts..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2014)

Ordered mine too yesterday. Lets see how many days will it take.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 21, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Super awesome, biggest bang for buck.
> Have not got internet yet, so can't stress test yet. But tried multi tasking and it works like a charm.
> 
> The display is amazing and is only matched by the processor's lightning speed. Call, sound and video clarity are top notch.
> ...



i can't wait for mine!! but there is no positive response from flipkart!! its 9th day and still stuck at payment approved!!

- - - Updated - - -

Got a mail from flipkart, expected date of shipping is 4 March 2014...


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2014)

When is the device is coming to the local shops??


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 21, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> I can speak from experience that the order is shipped _*before *_the date mentioned in the email. You may keep a lookout for an SMS. Keep your fingers crossed ..



Have you updated to Kitkat?any feedback? I want to turn off the kitkat notification as i am not sure about the after effect. Can you let me know how to disable the notification?


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 21, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> I can speak from experience that the order is shipped _*before *_the date mentioned in the email. You may keep a lookout for an SMS. Keep your fingers crossed ..



Hope so!!  Fingers crossed


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 21, 2014)

$hadow said:


> When is the device is coming to the local shops??



Don't think its gonna happen soon. Flipkart has stuck some exclusive deal i think. In the box its clearly mentioned Importer as Flipkart India


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2014)

Is this true?
The SINGLE SIM version has got a huge developer support while the dual sim doesn't have any.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> Don't think its gonna happen soon. Flipkart has stuck some exclusive deal i think. In the box its clearly mentioned Importer as Flipkart India



Too bad than I again have to ask fk people to ship the order in UP.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Is this true?
> The SINGLE SIM version has got a huge developer support while the dual sim doesn't have any.



Most of the dev in XDA uses single SIM phone, and the kernels they make are for single SIM. There are not enough mod for dual SIM phones. I heard that dual SIM phones have issues if those mods are installed on them. This is just my unclear idea, I have zero knowledge on android 

By developer support, he meant Rooting/modding stuff I guess. Nothing particular for this one, it is for all Dual SIM phones.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Most of the dev in XDA uses single SIM phone, and the kernels they make are for single SIM. There are not enough mod for dual SIM phones. I heard that dual SIM phones have issues if those mods are installed on them. This is just my unclear idea, I have zero knowledge on android
> 
> By developer support, he meant Rooting/modding stuff I guess. Nothing particular for this one, it is for all Dual SIM phones.



I wont be doing developing either. Just wanted to know whats the big idea behind.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 21, 2014)

Do anyone reading the reviews of the Moto G on Flipkart?? 
some of them says that phone was delivered to those who booked after 12 feb!! isn't is shocking??
i booked it on 12 still stuck at processing while Customer Care says that expected shipping will be on 4 March 2014!!!


----------



## vikash (Feb 21, 2014)

Got my Moto, as said booked on 13 Feb. I am one lucky *******. And I love the phone. My last phone was Xperia M, and it beats it in everything, except the speakers. Even the camera is better, although both have 5MP shooter. There is no better mid-ranger in market.

Updating to Kit-Kat right away!!!

Say HELLO MOTO


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 22, 2014)

vikash said:


> Got my Moto, as said booked on 13 Feb. I am one lucky *******. And I love the phone. My last phone was Xperia M, and it beats it in everything, except the speakers. Even the camera is better, although both have 5MP shooter. There is no better mid-ranger in market.
> 
> Updating to Kit-Kat right away!!!
> 
> Say HELLO MOTO



Do tell me your kitkat experience!!

i'd Cancelled my order, and guess what?? i had placed another order today in the morning this its COD and they had shipped my order and expected delivery will 25 feb!!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 22, 2014)

Subscribed...

Has anybody rooted the phone yet



vikash said:


> Got my Moto, as said booked on 13 Feb. I am one lucky *******. And I love the phone. My last phone was Xperia M, and it beats it in everything, except the speakers. Even the camera is better, although both have 5MP shooter. There is no better mid-ranger in market.
> 
> Updating to Kit-Kat right away!!!
> 
> Say HELLO MOTO



Whats wrong with the speakers is it the shrill sound.. Also some people have distortions don't know whether they are mistaking the shrill ness for distortions



raybenz1983 said:


> I think it is cheap and very affordable but I still not interested in it.



Who cares about your opinion


So my zte blade buddy did u get the phone.. Also have you too shifted from blade



geek_rocker said:


> Yes it is. Also, removable battery and SD card slot. Don't think this will be a big hit here.



Haha gotcha..



rickenjus said:


> I dont think it will be available fully till feb .. they always procrastinate when it comes to india..  dont know what sundar pichai is doing there as android head
> 
> the way nexus 5 was overpriced here ... moto g might sit  at 15k plus in feb/march it might not be the phone to get everyone excited..



Well guess what



kg11sgbg said:


> How much it's going to RIP other crap phones, time will tell,but the phone is really awesome at the price point. Moreover I personally like Qualcomm due to its specs.,functions,performance...so I am also interested about this wonderful Motorola Moto G(Google)smartphone.
> At least now is the time when Micromax will face the true heat from Motorola(Google)and an acid test for its market share,sales,etc.



Well time never lies


----------



## rish1 (Feb 22, 2014)

enough of multiple posting man.. i don't know why your all posts didn't get mergred in 1..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

rish said:


> enough of multiple posting man.. i don't know why your all posts didn't get mergred in 1..



Tapatalk.


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 22, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Tapatalk.



Yay tapatalk ..TE doesn't have it their loss


----------



## Phenomenal (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi folks,
Thanks a lot for sharing.
Please suggest a good screen protector and a case (flipcover or back cover) for my new Moto G

Planning to go for GadgetShieldz @ 320 INR for the Screen Protector.
If anyone's planning to buy use the Promo Code : adw20 for the discount.

Any Amzer users here?
I'm new to Water-based Protectors and I'll be the one installing it for the first time ever.So I need a better option if there's one.

Here are some of the cases that I found.
If anyone has them,please post your pics and thoughts about it.

*www.amazon.in/Motorola-Moto-C...ev_itm_title_1

OR

*www.ebay.in/itm/Best-Motorola...item23350feae9

OR

*cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=231160962243

Let me know.

SPECIAL THANKS to @zapout for sharing and posting pics as well.


----------



## vikash (Feb 23, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> Whats wrong with the speakers is it the shrill sound.. Also some people have distortions don't know whether they are mistaking the shrill ness for distortions



Well my Xperia M speakers were some what better in terms of sound quality(not loudness), but again I always prefer headphones, so not at all an issue for me.



Sudhir said:


> Do tell me your kitkat experience!!
> 
> i'd Cancelled my order, and guess what?? i had placed another order today in the morning this its COD and they had shipped my order and expected delivery will 25 feb!!!



Congrats for the shipment. 
As for the Kit Kat experience, I was much worried about the issues like battery draining, volume problems etc that other users were experiencing. But no problems for me. Battery back up is totally awesome. My screen was on for an hour and just 7 % battery drained, that's amazing.



vikash said:


> Got my Moto, as said booked on 13 Feb. I am one lucky *******. And I love the phone. My last phone was Xperia M, and it beats it in everything, except the speakers. *Even the camera is better*, although both have 5MP shooter. There is no better mid-ranger in market.
> 
> Updating to Kit-Kat right away!!!
> 
> Say HELLO MOTO



I take back my words considering the day light performance. In day light its performance is worse than my old Xperia M. In low light, the problem with my Xperia was that there was a thick Yellow tinge in my picts, but that could easily be rectified in photoshop. Comparing the picts from both the cams it is clear that it captured more detail than the Moto G.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 23, 2014)

vikash said:


> Congrats for the shipment.
> As for the Kit Kat experience, I was much worried about the issues like battery draining, volume problems etc that other users were experiencing. But no problems for me. Battery back up is totally awesome. My screen was on for an hour and just 7 % battery drained, that's amazing.



thanks!!
i can't wait, do they ship on sunday???


----------



## ZTR (Feb 23, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> Subscribed...
> 
> So my zte blade buddy did u get the phone.. Also have you too shifted from blade



Nah I am not getting G and I moved from Blade quite some time ago and I had even said it the KK thread in modaco 
Also now looking to replace this phone


----------



## sksundram (Feb 23, 2014)

@ztr..is there a chance of blade 1 getting KK. Konstat has not thrown any more updates after  4.2.2


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 23, 2014)

sksundram said:


> @ztr..is there a chance of blade 1 getting KK. Konstat has not thrown any more updates after  4.2.2



What are you talking about.. Is out for more than two months now


----------



## sksundram (Feb 23, 2014)

really.. actually my friend gave me the phone yesterday which i have gifted her once for checking some errors that it was throwing lately. is there a separate thread for KK? a link would be helpful here. TIA


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 23, 2014)

sksundram said:


> really.. actually my friend gave me the phone yesterday which i have gifted her once for checking some errors that it was throwing lately. is there a separate thread for KK. a link would be helpful here. TIA



Head over to modaco


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 23, 2014)

i am truly impressed with the battery life... i have got a 6.30 hrs on screen time and 1 day and 4 hrs overall battery performance with 29% still remaining... Well done moto
Updated the phone to kitkat and after 4 days of usage no issues what so ever as mentioned here in this thread faced by other members... 
guess i am really lucky huh


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 24, 2014)

guys.. is this the price flipkart is paying for each moto 16gb unit?????  *rs 10,809*

- - - Updated - - -

around 80,500 16gb units imported till now..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2014)

^^ Well, looks like it. So Flipkart's profit: Rs. 4190, from which they have to cover the cost of customs, transport, stock etc.. Seems legit.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh Man! Thanks for that link. Here is a search for iPhone 5s. The import cost per unit is less than 26k


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 24, 2014)

vyom said:


> ^^ well, looks like it. So flipkart's profit: Rs. 4190 3190, from which they have to cover the cost of customs, transport, stock etc.. Seems legit.



ftfy.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 24, 2014)

out for delivery at 10:45 AM, dont knw where it is!!


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 24, 2014)

@lywyre....Im confused...could that be the real price paid for iphone 5s. highly unlikely..


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 24, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> guys.. is this the price flipkart is paying for each moto 16gb unit?????  *rs 10,809*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> around 80,500 16gb units imported till now..



So what do you expect they should sell it for 10810?

The margin is very less compared to other products. Imported generally..


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 24, 2014)

Also the phone is priced at 15k+ in Singapore


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 24, 2014)

recieved my Moto G at last from the warehouse!! 
just one word awesome!! not having any of the problems earlier discussed here!!


----------



## vikash (Feb 24, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> recieved my Moto G at last from the warehouse!!
> just one word awesome!! not having any of the problems earlier discussed here!!


Congrats!!!

And I installed my gadgetshieldz screen protector. Used detol handwash as soap. Well I messed up a little, there are five bubbles, and its been 6 hrs, and they are still there.


----------



## amjath (Feb 25, 2014)

vikash said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> And I installed my gadgetshieldz screen protector. Used detol handwash as soap. Well I messed up a little, there are five bubbles, and its been 6 hrs, and they are still there.



This soapy solution are all so old. Just turn off the fan and clean with zero dust and apply in one attempt


----------



## anky (Feb 25, 2014)

vikash said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> And I installed my gadgetshieldz screen protector. Used detol handwash as soap. Well I messed up a little, there are five bubbles, and its been 6 hrs, and they are still there.


they will go eventually...don't worry and DO NOT press those bubbles at all, otherwise they will leave mark on screen guard ..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2014)

I ordered on 20th and still is halted at "Your order has been placed" status. Is it normal?
16gb, paid via debit card.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 25, 2014)

vikash said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> And I installed my gadgetshieldz screen protector. Used detol handwash as soap. Well I messed up a little, there are five bubbles, and its been 6 hrs, and they are still there.


ohh!! can i get gadgetshieldz at local retail shop??? 
by the way phone is awesome, especially its screen!! love it!!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I ordered on 20th and still is halted at "Your order has been placed" status. Is it normal?
> 16gb, paid via debit card.



Anyone???


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 25, 2014)

Google has slashed rates of Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 in the UK...

Nexus 4 is now available for 160 pounds for the 16 GB version = Rs 16000/- including 20% VAT.

So, Nexus 4 prices might come down in India too... Better VFM than Moto G?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2014)

Well at 16k it definitely is.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Google has slashed rates of Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 in the UK...
> 
> Nexus 4 is now available for 160 pounds for the 16 GB version = Rs 16000/- including 20% VAT.
> 
> So, Nexus 4 prices might come down in India too... Better VFM than Moto G?



I got LG Optimus G E970 (nexus 4's brother) for Rs 14K. So, Nexus 4 for 16K is the better VFM phone than Moto G.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I ordered on 20th and still is halted at "Your order has been placed" status. Is it normal?
> 16gb, paid via debit card.





Piyush said:


> Anyone???



Anyone???


----------



## vikash (Feb 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Anyone???



It may be, well my bro ordered his on 18th and got the delivery yesterday.
May be you will receive the notification in coming days (or even a day) 

- - - Updated - - -



Sudhir said:


> ohh!! can i get gadgetshieldz at local retail shop???
> by the way phone is awesome, especially its screen!! love it!!



Don't know. Why not online, Of course adw20 saves you Rs 80 and I don't think retailers will give you any discount.
They are fast too. So go on, and order one!!

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> This soapy solution are all so old. Just turn off the fan and clean with zero dust and apply in one attempt



So old? You mean??


----------



## saaransh9 (Feb 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I ordered on 20th and still is halted at "Your order has been placed" status. Is it normal?
> 16gb, paid via debit card.



i ordered on 23rd and it got delivered today


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> This soapy solution are all so old. Just turn off the fan and clean with zero dust and apply in one attempt



have you tried it. instructions say to use soap solution. i was also thinking whether this is mandatory.
just got the screenguard.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2014)

saaransh9 said:


> i ordered on 23rd and it got delivered today



COD or card?


----------



## anky (Feb 25, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> have you tried it. instructions say to use soap solution. i was also thinking whether this is mandatory.
> just got the screenguard.


yeah soap solution is really important, it helps in placing the guard in right place(it slips slightly) just add 2-3 drops of liquid soap(i used clean n clear face wash) in a bowl of water(300ml).
and don't forget to switch off the phone before using it, and lastly u can watch few videos on how to apply wet screen protectors...


----------



## roh15 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dear all,
I just got moto g today and i'm tring to connect to my laptop wifi hotspot via connectify but it is getting obtaining ip address or authentication but it never connects.

Plz help


----------



## saaransh9 (Feb 25, 2014)

Piyush said:


> COD or card?



card, ordered another one yesterday still stuck at payment approved 
think was just one time lucky


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2014)

roh15 said:


> Dear all,
> I just got moto g today and i'm tring to connect to my laptop wifi hotspot via connectify but it is getting obtaining ip address or authentication but it never connects.
> 
> Plz help
> ...


Well any device needs a DHCP server to get its ip address, see if the connectify app has anything like a DHCP server.


----------



## amjath (Feb 26, 2014)

vikash said:


> So old? You mean??


I mean i have installed many scratch guards without soapy solution. Soapy solution is a headache


----------



## a_medico (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry, havent been thro all the pages of this thread. As far as I understand, MotoG is available online. Is it available in stores too? Might be in Andheri a couple of days later. Can I buy it directly?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 26, 2014)

No, flipkart exclusive, at least as for now.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 26, 2014)

vikash said:


> Don't know. Why not online, Of course adw20 saves you Rs 80 and I don't think retailers will give you any discount.
> They are fast too. So go on, and order one!!



hey are you facing any problem, like sim not working etc after kitkat update??


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 26, 2014)

he mentions flipkart too


----------



## vikash (Feb 26, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> hey are you facing any problem, like sim not working etc after kitkat update??



No, not at all. It's flawless. Well I haven't used my second slot yet, but the first one is totally fine.


----------



## zapout (Feb 26, 2014)

I faced battery the drain issue.
whenever I'm connecting the phone to pc the battery drop to 1% and the phone restarts itself.
But after 5-10 minutes the battery return to normal charge state.


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 27, 2014)

vikash said:


> No, not at all. It's flawless. Well I haven't used my second slot yet, but the first one is totally fine.



cool!! i had updated all the apps, now after some days i'll update it to kitkat!!!


----------



## anky (Feb 27, 2014)

Google now launcher finally appears on google play..but only for nexus and GPE devices..
but here is the link to download..
com.google.android.launcher-1.0.9.1039417.apk | by Android Police for Generic Device


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2014)

Its 8th day today and I now am thinking its true that people who ordered it via CoD are getting it sooner.
My status is still stuck on first process when I check via track order feature.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 27, 2014)

I also considering it to buy. BUT need answers of the following queries from the owners of the G :
1. The weight of G . Does it feels heavy in the pocket. I currently using Xperia X10 and feels heavy.
2. Does it has any heating issues specially while gaming or long calls.
3. Most important thing what about the ASS ???


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Its 8th day today and I now am thinking its true that people who ordered it via CoD are getting it sooner.
> My status is still stuck on first process when I check via track order feature.



I ordered yesterday, and they already shipped it. I paid by credit card.

By the way, those from Assam who are waiting to get their hands on the phone can now order it. Flipkart has started shipping to Assam and probably the rest of the NE states.


----------



## vikash (Feb 27, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Guys, the moto official back-only and flip covers are shown as in stock as I write this, on FK.
> More colors went to 'in stock' as I refreshed the page. Head over to FK for details



Well it's out of stock now that i see it.


----------



## anky (Feb 27, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Gadgetshield seems to be the fav, butI am sure I will mess it up while applying


 no you wont, just watch some videos on 'how to apply wet screen protector", use a soap solution, and u will be just fine.I was also nervous but it is very easy to apply.


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 27, 2014)

vikash said:


> Well it's out of stock now that i see it.



What the heel


----------



## anky (Feb 28, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Well, yes I did watch the videos, and have ordered it now from GS website. Did you get the back protection as well? how effective is it? I hope I wont need a back case if I have the GS back protection.



no, actually i am using only screen protection, and i personally didn't want to go with back protection because it already has matte finish which provides a good grip and applying  gadgetshield will affect it.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 28, 2014)

anky said:


> no, actually i am using only screen protection, and i personally didn't want to go with back protection because it already has matte finish which provides a good grip and applying  gadgetshield will affect it.



yes..i was also skeptic about messing up the thing. but it was very simple. just read the instructions along the screen guard.
right after applying there were numourous bubbles but everything settled after 12 hours. its perfect now 

so don't worry..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 28, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Well, yes I did watch the videos, and have ordered it now from GS website. Did you get the back protection as well? how effective is it? I hope I wont need a back case if I have the GS back protection.



I bought a back protection, infact entire body protection for my Nexus 5 and I am loving it. My concern was the slightest of the scratches that may arise on the back panel and this gives me enough protection from the accidental scratches.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

Thinking of getting this headset for motoG. But not sure whether if it will work since it has mixed reviews.
Any ideas?


----------



## Sudhir (Feb 28, 2014)

vikash said:


> Don't know. Why not online, Of course adw20 saves you Rs 80 and I don't think retailers will give you any discount.
> They are fast too. So go on, and order one!!


hey updated to kitkat, but i noticed that home button and back button bar is not transparent!!  
have you experience anything like this??


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 28, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> hey updated to kitkat, but i noticed that home button and back button bar is not transparent!!
> have you experience anything like this??


Yes it is true. bye bye full screen gaming. Fellas, any way we can make it transparent?


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 28, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Guy, I just noticed this on my MotoG:
> 
> _1. lock phone with pattern protection.
> 2. press the power button to unlock
> ...




It is Normal.. Many Android phone has this feature.  ( have this on my Xperia L [4.2 JB] )

Incase you want to disable the camera from lockscreen, Try this : Open Camera App>Settings>Quick launch>Off


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 28, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Guy, I just noticed this on my MotoG:
> 
> _1. lock phone with pattern protection.
> 2. press the power button to unlock
> ...



Its kitkat feature, swipe left from locked screen is the shortcut for camera. Dont know if this can be disabled somewhere though


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Well, I am using my old Nokia headset with the Moto G without problems. I guess if its 3.5mm then it should work.



Thanks for the info. Actually I need an in-ear with a mic. And I happen to came across this exchange offer, thats why thought of getting it.


----------



## vikash (Feb 28, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> hey updated to kitkat, but i noticed that home button and back button bar is not transparent!!
> have you experience anything like this??





Is it different from mine?

- - - Updated - - -



meetdenis said:


> Guy, I just noticed this on my MotoG:
> 
> _1. lock phone with pattern protection.
> 2. press the power button to unlock
> ...



Well I think it's a really handy feature. Well many of 'not so close to you' guys take your mobile and want to take some pictures. So you can give your camera to them without unlocking the phone. And the best part is when they swipe left to your gallery in locked mode, they can only see the images they've just taken, and not the ones that are stored before. So good for privacy.


----------



## iSLaND (Feb 28, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Well, I am still on JB, not upgraded to KK yet. But still wonder why would anyone want to have this enabled.



I'd love this feature on my ICS(though I can get it with 3rd party apps, they are RAM hungry).

 This comes in real handy when you have a scene in front of you that you want to capture quickly. If you take time in unlocking - locating camera icon - waiting for camera app to open - then click the picture, beauty of the moment may be gone. 

Especially important when you have kids (although I don't) and want to capture their every emotion.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 28, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> I don't see the Settings for the camera in Moto G. Where will I find it?



:S There's no option for quick launch in the settings when you launch camera ?? :O Maybe It could be under a different name..did you check the options ?


----------



## rajsujayks (Feb 28, 2014)

I am currently using a Moto G which I received a week back. And am now stuck in this battery level problem. Discussion in XDA here: Battery from 74% to 0% in 1 second - Page 26 - xda-developers

Is anyone else here having the same? I've reached out to Motorola and I'm yet to get a reply from them.


----------



## Sudhir (Mar 1, 2014)

vikash said:


> View attachment 13724
> 
> Is it different from mine?


yeah it is different when i use custom wallpapers but its is transparent with the stock one's!!!  weird!! i install google now launcher then that will allow me to set custom wallpaper with transparency in the back and home buttons!!

One more thing Call Recorder doesn't work with kitkat update!!


----------



## amjath (Mar 1, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Nope.No options for quick launch. Only cam setting like pano, HDR, flash, etc. Checked everything.
> Any advise from a MotoG user??



Go to settings, under personalization open lock screen. Under widgets untick camera widget.


----------



## arka (Mar 1, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> Well, yes I did watch the videos, and have ordered it now from GS website. Did you get the back protection as well? how effective is it? I hope I wont need a back case if I have the GS back protection.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Don't buy gadgetshieldz , it feels rubbery.. It just spoils the feel of our awesome screen...and it becomes worse with sweaty fngers..


----------



## vikash (Mar 1, 2014)

arka said:


> Don't buy gadgetshieldz ,* it feels rubbery*.. It just spoils the feel of our awesome screen...and it becomes worse with sweaty fngers..



Agreed!!! I am using it and playing soccer is so difficult with the gadgetshieldz. But what to do, all the screen protectors I've ever used  were rubbery, except the, matte ones, but they shadow the best thing of moto G, its display.
Do you know any, with less friction?


----------



## arka (Mar 1, 2014)

vikash said:


> Agreed!!! I am using it and playing soccer is so difficult with the gadgetshieldz. But what to do, all the screen protectors I've ever used  were rubbery, except the, matte ones, but they shadow the best thing of moto G, its display.
> Do you know any, with less friction?



I think next time I have to use the cheaper ones ..search on eBay ..that would be more pocket friendly too..gs is very costly compared to its quality ...


----------



## true_lies (Mar 1, 2014)

Any idea how many Moto G have been sold in India in total?


----------



## image (Mar 1, 2014)

Do we have "Display battery percentage" in Moto G ?


----------



## saaransh9 (Mar 1, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any idea how many Moto G have been sold in India in total?


check out total imports
*www.zauba.com/import-xt1033-hs-code.html


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 1, 2014)

checkoit my review of Moto G Motorola Moto G review: The new definition of budget phone - Android bqbq


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 1, 2014)

Isn't G is heavy in the pocket i mean does it feel like a "pathar"


----------



## vikash (Mar 2, 2014)

So guys!!! like the new Gallery app??
It's way better than the older one. So go on and update.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Moto G is my first Android phone and I really need your help in app section to enhance my Moto G experience. Till now I have installed the following necessary apps 

1) ES File explorer (a must have with moto G)
2) All-in-one toolbox (For app kill)
3) Flash Transfer (Tethering transfer)

Now, with my 25 days experience with Moto G I have found google music player really sucks. So please tell me some better alternatives. And if there are any other useful apps you are using please share it too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sksundram (Mar 2, 2014)

^ 3g watchdog pro, adaway, aldiko/ebookdroid, android firewall, app lock, appy geek, don't pause, easytether pro,greenify, gmd gesture control, mx player, newshunt, pocket, poweramp, quickpic, pushbullet, quoda, quora, SwiftKey, swapps, tapatalk, tasker, textra, titanium backup, ttorrent pro, tubemate, tunnelbear, whatsapp, wordweb, zarchiver, zedge

remember some apps need root permission.
There's absolutely no need of an app killer. it's a gimmick.


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 2, 2014)

deadkiss 009 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Moto G is my first Android phone and I really need your help in app section to enhance my Moto G experience. Till now I have installed the following necessary apps
> 
> ...



1)Nice choice, also try solid explorer
2) dont use any task/app killers - Reason
3) use Software data cable  its fastest afaik.

>Try poweramp or PlayerPro as music player.

Also try ADM and tasker. Swordigo is new game currently I have on my Moto G.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 2, 2014)

Use gone mad music player

Yes swordigo is a awesome game... It was a paid app in ios


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2014)

image said:


> Do we have "Display battery percentage" in Moto G ?



Go to settings, under  Personalization select Interface select Status Bar. Tick "Show battery status percentage.


----------



## saaransh9 (Mar 2, 2014)

guys hows the wifi reception mine seems pretty low at a distance of abt 3-4m it shows 3 bars


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 2, 2014)

Guys I need moto G charger.. Where can I buy?


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Go to settings, under  Personalization select Interface select Status Bar. Tick "Show battery status percentage.



No it won't work!


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> No it won't work!



Does he wants to have a battery percentage on a status bar like the one on the below snap


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2014)

Go to settings -> battery and touch the ^v arrow like this


----------



## ZTR (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a feature of custom ROMs lol
It is not present in stock ROMs


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2014)

ZTR said:


> That's a feature of custom ROMs lol
> It is not present in stock ROMs



If I'm not wrong, cm is stock not customized


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 2, 2014)

No actually the CM too is heavily modded and not a stock aosp barebone. Moto G doesn't support battery % in status bar like N4, N5 and others running 4.4


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 2, 2014)

My Moto G on its way  Cant wait for its arrival. Waited for the availability of the 16Gb version for like,, EVER


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*MOTO G 16GB is now back in stock on Flipkart ! *


----------



## ZTR (Mar 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> If I'm not wrong, cm is stock not customized



CM is based on AOSP but has many customizations


----------



## shubhu (Mar 2, 2014)

I am using 360 Security as antivirus + task killer + apk manager + call and sms blocker + privacy and junk cleaner etc.


----------



## toofan (Mar 2, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *MOTO G 16GB is now back in stock on Flipkart ! *



Yes from yesterday.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> 1)Nice choice, also try solid explorer
> 2) dont use any task/app killers - Reason
> 3) use Software data cable  its fastest afaik.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy using gone mad music player as of now. BTW Swordigo is really a nice RPG. Again it's proven that nice gameplay beats graphics. Any other similar kind of games in mind ??

- - - Updated - - -



v.Na5h said:


> Use gone mad music player
> 
> Yes swordigo is a awesome game... It was a paid app in ios



I just loved Swordigo. Using gone mad music player for 14 days free trial period. How much will they charge afterwards ??
Any info on quality games like Swordigo??


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2014)

I am unable to copy .avi files on Moto G...anybody experiencing this issue?


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 2, 2014)

deadkiss 009 said:


> Thanks buddy using gone mad music player as of now. BTW Swordigo is really a nice RPG. Again it's proven that nice gameplay beats graphics. Any other similar kind of games in mind ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It's one dollar for a limited period to celebrate version 1.5
But I got it for free


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

deadkiss 009 said:


> Thanks buddy using gone mad music player as of now. BTW Swordigo is really a nice RPG. Again it's proven that nice gameplay beats graphics. Any other similar kind of games in mind ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


If you want to pay for a music app, I suggest PowerAmp.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 3, 2014)

I started with Poweramp... got bored of it .. used player pro... And finally I'm using gone mad

It's hands down the best music player. Period.


----------



## vikash (Mar 3, 2014)

So what's so special about GONE MAD, that you paid for it.


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Mar 3, 2014)

Guys,

A heads up for who are gonna update to Kitkat. Google Now feature drains the battery really fast. So I turned it off and now I am getting better battery backup than Jellybean 

I also need recommendations for 1.5A micro usb charger. Anyone?


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 3, 2014)

image said:


> Do we have "Display battery percentage" in Moto G ?



Got solution for you  Check out "Nexus Battery Percent Enabler" - *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ethanf.nexusbatterypercentenabler
Its working with my moto g.

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> I am unable to copy .avi files on Moto G...anybody experiencing this issue?



When ? from PC? or other phone?

Try Software data cable its great app.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2014)

Dammmit when will I get my phone

Ordered it on 20th and now I dont feel and excitement but sheer anger.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Moto-G white color back cover and flip cover are back on stock:-

Mobile Accessories - Buy Moto G Only on Flipkart Mobile Accessories Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com - Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 3, 2014)

guys I ordered the 8 gig version with COD and it says that I will it receive by 7th March...will it come by 7th march?


----------



## amfastech (Mar 3, 2014)

This phone would give tough fight for budget Android phones


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 3, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys I ordered the 8 gig version with COD and it says that I will it receive by 7th March...will it come by 7th march?



Why dummy you find yourself out


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 4, 2014)

guys I'm getting a replacement for my moto-g by tomorrow (front camera defect), I want to take a backup of asphalt 8 so that I don't have to download it again, I want to know where its files are stored.. ???

Also is there a way to save the progress that I have made till date...


----------



## sheelphysio (Mar 4, 2014)

i use ttpod player ,it is free and very good


----------



## lywyre (Mar 4, 2014)

Install ES File Explorer, Menu -> App Manager -> Select you App and Select Backup. The apk will be saved to your storage (backups/apps). I don't know about backing up progress.


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 4, 2014)

apk file is of 22 mb, but game itself is of 1.63 gb + additional files..

- - - Updated - - -

finally found the main file.. it was inside internal storage -> android -> obb


----------



## jhingalala (Mar 4, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> apk file is of 22 mb, but game itself is of 1.63 gb + additional files..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> finally found the main file.. it was inside internal storage -> android -> obb



Hi I have 2 questions regarding my XT-1033(MOTO G dual sim)

1. How to set ringtone for each user group?
2. How to send and receive files using wifi direct?


----------



## saaransh9 (Mar 4, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> Hi I have 2 questions regarding my XT-1033(MOTO G dual sim)
> 
> 1. How to set ringtone for each user group?
> 2. How to send and receive files using wifi direct?




2.use superbeam


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I am unable to copy .avi files on Moto G...anybody experiencing this issue?



got the issue...I was connecting the phone in my front usb ports and it seems they are underpowered causing the phone to stop responding during I/O operations


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 4, 2014)

@jhingalala..  don't know about user group BT u can set it for individuals..


----------



## Sudhir (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone facing the famous CAMERA ERROR??? Coz got that error all of a sudden and one more thing after updating the camera app, there is some ticking sound after: 
1. closing the camera
2. switching to secondary camera (not if we switch to primary )
3. opening gallery in camera

as per the camera error, motorola guys told me that it is a hardware fault and i should replace it but that problem is gone after a reboot, now camera is working very well...

suggest me something guys about that ticking sound and that error!!

sorry for bad english!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 4, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> Why dummy you find yourself out



Damn swift key is winterly better than this stock latinime swipe


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> Why dummy you find yourself out





v.Na5h said:


> Damn swift key is winterly better than this stock latinime swipe



What are you even saying? Doesnt make any sense


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I have just updated my Moto G with Kitkat 4.4.2 but it seems that my phone is responding slower that it was with Jellybean. Are you facing similar kind of problem? Will it fade away later or what ?? It's really frustrating


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> What are you even saying? Doesnt make any sense



Blame Google not me..
I'm just a lazy swiper


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 4, 2014)

Received my phone today. It comes with Kitkat 4.4.2 from factory.


----------



## toofan (Mar 5, 2014)

Moto G 16Gb again out of stock.

- - - Updated - - -

Again in Stock and Ordered. Will be delivered by Saturday, 15th Mar'14. which is fine with me as I will be at home by then in Holi Holidays. They can't ship to interiors of Uttarakhand. 



blackpearl said:


> Received my phone today. It comes with Kitkat 4.4.2 from factory.



A bit disappointed by this. I was wishing to feel the difference in Jelly bean and KitKat. 

Please inform if there are any glitches or problems discussed above with KitKat from factory.

- - - Updated - - -

Friends one more thing. I has regular Idea sim 2G. How to convert it to micro sim and 3G. thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2014)

^^Go to any mobile recharge shop and they will convert that sim to micro sim


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 5, 2014)

My camera is stuck at 3.5MP and no way to increase the image size to full capacity. Also, it's very basic. Suggest me a good, lightweight and fast camera app with exposure control.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2014)

blackpearl said:


> My camera is stuck at 3.5MP and no way to increase the image size to full capacity. Also, it's very basic. Suggest me a good, lightweight and fast camera app with exposure control.



Try camera 360


----------



## jhingalala (Mar 5, 2014)

saaransh9 said:


> 2.use superbeam



Thx buddy, its working now.
Another issue is: while receiving a call, my media sound is going to zero and then we call ends then some time it is coming back to prev stage and sometime remaining at zero only. This cant be normal, rite?Anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## mooseontheloose (Mar 5, 2014)

Buyers,

There seem to be lots of complaints about the phone failing to reboot/recharge if the battery is drained fully. Have any of you faced that issue? How did you resolve it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> Thx buddy, its working now.
> Another issue is: while receiving a call, my media sound is going to zero and then we call ends then some time it is coming back to prev stage and sometime remaining at zero only. This cant be normal, rite?Anyone facing the same issue?



You mean a media file playing, then a call comes resulting in pausing/muting of the playback until the call ends ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally... got the item shipped from retailer to flipkart. Will receive it by saturday


----------



## Sudhir (Mar 6, 2014)

guys i'm facing battery issue after factory reset, in kitkat, i connect it via usb and when i change the mode from  media device to camera ptp or if i double tap on media device option, battery got drain to 1 percent ol of a sudden and phone got restarted, even in the morning i face this, from 93 to 1 percent.. its so frustating,  can anyone help me?? or i have to replace it!!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 6, 2014)

for interested souls:- few accessories for moto-g are back on stock 
Mobile Accessories - Buy Moto G Only on Flipkart Mobile Accessories Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com - Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 6, 2014)

My MotoG appears like this. Are those spots something to worry about?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 6, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> for interested souls:- few accessories for moto-g are back on stock
> Mobile Accessories - Buy Moto G Only on Flipkart Mobile Accessories Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com - Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com



its quickly going out of stock. blue is no longer available. wonder how much stock they have


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2014)

mojojojo said:


> My MotoG appears like this. Are those spots something to worry about?
> View attachment 13785



OMG so many spots :O.

Hope it works in the first place.

Jokes apart. 
I guess its the default protection on the back that you still have?? I think you just remove that and all the spots will be gone


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep, those were just the bubbles between the default protection and the screen (thankfully!).


----------



## toofan (Mar 6, 2014)

Ordered on 5th of March. Expected delivery date according to flipkart is 15th march. But It got dispatched yesterday on 5th March and blue dart tracking says expected delivery by 8th of March.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 6, 2014)

Moto G is one the best phone with a economical price


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 6, 2014)

ordered the 8GB version, will be getting on 7th


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2014)

toofan said:


> Ordered on 5th of March. Expected delivery date according to flipkart is 15th march. But It got dispatched yesterday on 5th March and blue dart tracking says expected delivery by 8th of March.


Wow
And I ordered it on 20th Feb. Getting it on 8th March 



Garrett said:


> Moto G is one the best phone with a economical price


True that mister


6x6 said:


> ordered the 8GB version, will be getting on 7th



Lucky guys you are... getting it so quickly just after ordering


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 6, 2014)

@piyush..  see my case.. I ordered moto g on the launch day itself and got delivery date of 17th feb, so I ordered another one after few minutes for which I got delivery date of 10th feb and then I cancelled earlier one and got my hands on moto g on 10th..


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 6, 2014)

Just ordered yellow grip shell

*i.imgur.com/XTAD0Uh.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 6, 2014)

Friends,

Looking for a flip cover for Moto G other then there official flip covers which are very costly. Pls suggest some.


----------



## vikash (Mar 6, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> Just ordered yellow grip shell
> 
> *i.imgur.com/XTAD0Uh.jpg



So are they still giving the 70% discount. You mean I can get it too 
In that case, come on, get back in stock. I wan't the red back cover.


----------



## roshan4uever (Mar 7, 2014)

Guys,

Flip cover or back cover which is more suitable for Moto G?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 7, 2014)

vikash said:


> So are they still giving the 70% discount. You mean I can get it too
> In that case, come on, get back in stock. I wan't the red back cover.



no discounts. you have to buy at the full cost


----------



## vikash (Mar 7, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> no discounts. you have to buy at the full cost



Did you try buying one, with the same flipkart account. Ah... it's so messed up.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 7, 2014)

vikash said:


> Did you try buying one, with the same flipkart account. Ah... it's so messed up.



yes..i tried..till payment page no discounts are applied.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 7, 2014)

Anybody tried setting mobile data limit? The bar seems to be stuck at 2GB and wouldn't go below that. How do I set a custom limit? Please help.

Never mind. Closing the app and openeing it again worked.


----------



## vikash (Mar 7, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> yes..i tried..till payment page no discounts are applied.


I am never gonna pay Rs 829 for that plastic back cover.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

Sudhir said:


> guys i'm facing battery issue after factory reset, in kitkat, i connect it via usb and when i change the mode from  media device to camera ptp or if i double tap on media device option, battery got drain to 1 percent ol of a sudden and phone got restarted, even in the morning i face this, from 93 to 1 percent.. its so frustating,  can anyone help me?? or i have to replace it!!



Do one more reset, try charging it via another outlet our pc, if it fails get a rma asap.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

vikash said:


> I am never gonna pay Rs 829 for that plastic back cover.



Flipkart exclusive


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2014)

*Received mine finally .*
Few questions:

1. Is a screen guard necesary? I removed that guard with Moto logo .
2. What should I do first? Kit Kat upgrade?
3. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## amjath (Mar 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Received mine finally .*
> Few questions:
> 
> 1. Is a screen guard necesary? I removed that guard with Moto logo .
> ...



1. Yes dust will scratch the screen
2. If I were you I will upgrade first then save all the contents and apps so that backup and restore hassle will be less
3. No tips, explore and learn


----------



## bal1961 (Mar 7, 2014)

hi,
i have noticed that Moto G charged thro adata power bank not charging..
is it requires seperate cable..
or because of OTG it is not charging?
thanks


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

bal1961 said:


> hi,
> i have noticed that Moto G charged thro adata power bank not charging..
> is it requires seperate cable..
> or because of OTG it is not charging?
> thanks


Can you elaborate a bit, if you connect the powerbank to the mobile its not charging?


----------



## bal1961 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes..but other samsung mobile charging..
Able to charge thro any micro usb charger..


----------



## jhingalala (Mar 7, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> You mean a media file playing, then a call comes resulting in pausing/muting of the playback until the call ends ?



No its mute even aftr the call ends


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> No its mute even aftr the call ends



Even though this is not normal, this may be the way motorola applied it ? Other moto users can confirm this.


----------



## toofan (Mar 8, 2014)

Getting Delivered it in Next 2 hours. Although the tracking on Bluedart Website is saying "Consignee'S Address Incomplete".


----------



## jhingalala (Mar 8, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even though this is not normal, this may be the way motorola applied it ? Other moto users can confirm this.



prob is the behavior is not consistent


----------



## vikash (Mar 8, 2014)

^ what a co incidence!!! My wifi password is jhingala


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 8, 2014)

The default SMS app doesn't show unread messages count in the icon. Is there any setting to enable that? If not, suggest an alternative.
Also, the lock screen doesn't have any notification for unread messages or calls. Why?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> prob is the behavior is not consistent



May be you can try factory reset once.


----------



## toofan (Mar 8, 2014)

It was delivered at my Home around 1 pm today.  Family members are quite impressed but I will get hands on it around 14-15th.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2014)

Need help.

I want to transfer contact details, SMSs and similar data to my motog from lumia 520. The contacts on my SIM were esily transfered. But what about the SMS and other contacts which were saved in phone memory?


----------



## vikash (Mar 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Need help.
> 
> I want to transfer contact details, SMSs and similar data to my motog from lumia 520. The contacts on my SIM were esily transfered. But what about the SMS and other contacts which were saved in phone memory?



Never used a windows phone, and have no idea of windows apps, but there might be many apps in the app store. In android I've used MC backup, which  backs up the contacts and emails '.vcf' to your email id. Perhaps a similar app might be there in Windows app store too.


----------



## tanmoydast (Mar 8, 2014)

meetdenis said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am using my old Nokia headset with the Moto G without problems. I guess if its 3.5mm then it should work.



Would you please mention the model no of the headset or nokia mobile. I have wh-205 headset. Will it be compatible with Moto g.


----------



## arka (Mar 8, 2014)

tanmoydast said:


> Would you please mention the model no of the headset or nokia mobile. I have wh-205 headset. Will it be compatible with Moto g.



Yes wh-205 is compatible with moto g ( I'm using it ) ..But the button is not working..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 8, 2014)

how to enable 3g network? i have the 8 gb version and installing a 7 mb app is taking for ever...


----------



## sksundram (Mar 8, 2014)

^^settings-mobile networks-network mode-(carrier name)-wcdma only


----------



## tanmoydast (Mar 8, 2014)

arka said:


> Yes wh-205 is compatible with moto g ( I'm using it ) ..But the button is not working..



Thank you very very much. My decision to buy Moto g was stuck only on this matter. I had used Samsung Wave 1 (Wolfson DAC) and Wh 205  together for 3 years and extremely satisfied with the Music quality. I sold Wave last year but since then really missing the Music experience as Galaxy grand is not compatible with wh-205.


----------



## sksundram (Mar 8, 2014)

^^better buy a good iem my friend. that nokia wh-205 is not meant for music experience. if you really want to hear pristine sound, invest in a good iem.


----------



## arka (Mar 8, 2014)

tanmoydast said:


> Thank you very very much. My decision to buy Moto g was stuck only on this matter. I had used Samsung Wave 1 (Wolfson DAC) and Wh 205  together for 3 years and extremely satisfied with the Music quality. I sold Wave last year but since then really missing the Music experience as Galaxy grand is not compatible with wh-205.



you're welcome ,bro. The great thing about moto g is that it is compatible with every headset be it samsung (stock, that comes in the box) , nokia ..I also suggest you buy a better iem ..btw is anyone using iem with mic and button which works with moto g ?


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 8, 2014)

got my Moto G yesterday. The looks and build quality are superb. Processing speed, touch response, display quality are very good. camera is good (meeting expectations).
-ve points:
1.No data cable in the pack
2.headphones could be better, they should have provided headphone with noise isolation.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 8, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> how to enable 3g network? i have the 8 gb version and installing a 7 mb app is taking for ever...



my phone is not having that option and according to this video it is some kind of a bug...what should i do?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> my phone is not having that option and according to this video it is some kind of a bug...what should i do?



Do as said in the video. You don't have any other option.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 8, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Do as said in the video. You don't have any other option.



i tried that..if i select *WCDMA preferred* it just goes back to 2G and shows E at the very top and if i select *WCDMA only* it is showing a red + icon in place of the network icon...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> i tried that..if i select *WCDMA preferred* it just goes back to 2G and shows E at the very top and if i select *WCDMA only* it is showing a red + icon in place of the network icon...


Probably your network provider doesn't have 3g network in your circle or you haven't activated 3g.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> i tried that..if i select *WCDMA preferred* it just goes back to 2G and shows E at the very top and if i select *WCDMA only* it is showing a red + icon in place of the network icon...



Your area has not 3G network coverage.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Probably your network provider doesn't have 3g network in your circle or you haven't activated 3g.



3G is not a service which can be activated or deactivated.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> 3G is not a service which can be activated or deactivated.




I had airtel 3g a year ago. then when i stopped using 3g and used 2g for sometime, airtel refused to let me switch back to 3g.  hence, the activate part.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

It _might_ be true for data services, but afaik and my experience says, an operator just cannot deny you registering on a 3G network on the basis of an activation/deactivation.

Also, I too have an airtel no which lies pretty useless. But whenever I used it for 3G (data), after a gap of 2-3 months, it worked without any issues.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Probably your network provider doesn't have 3g network in your circle or you haven't activated 3g.



activated 3G now but still getting the same problem....i have checked on aircel's website and 3G is supported in my area...


----------



## tanmoydast (Mar 8, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^^better buy a good iem my friend. that nokia wh-205 is not meant for music experience. if you really want to hear pristine sound, invest in a good iem.



Could you please suggest some iem headsets.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> activated 3G now but still getting the same problem....i have checked on aircel's website and 3G is supported in my area...



A website just can't tell if 3G is available in your area or not, but your phone will surely do.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 8, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> A website just can't tell if 3G is available in your area or not, but your phone will surely do.



but there is no option in settings to switch to 3G network and i got a message that 3G is already activated....what should i do??


----------



## amjath (Mar 8, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> but there is no option in settings to switch to 3G network and i got a message that 3G is already activated....what should i do??



Settings -> inside wireless and network settings -> mobile network -> you will find network type select 3g


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> Settings -> inside wireless and network settings -> mobile network -> you will find network type select 3g



my phone is not having this option for some reason...there is one option to use 2G networks only but no option for 3G...


----------



## amjath (Mar 9, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> my phone is not having this option for some reason...there is one option to use 2G networks only but no option for 3G...



Like this no  


Which provider and place


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> my phone is not having this option for some reason...there is one option to use 2G networks only but no option for 3G...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13809&d=1394306232


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 9, 2014)

there is no option for me to select preferred network type...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

Guys posting random screenies to recheck 3g should have watched the video he posted.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok the phone i received day before yesterday is already upgraded to 4.4.2
And I just found out when I was thinking to upgrade it. 
Also, ES File explorer was it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

Any file Explorer should work.


----------



## roshan4uever (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes u r right, i think ur Moto g in Jelly bean version, even i faced same.. To get 3G enable option you must update to Kitkat motorola has enable 3g only optionin Kitkat.


----------



## vikash (Mar 9, 2014)

My fav ES File explorer.
BTW which battery app you guys are using. Of course battery life is good, but not the standby time, perhaps an app could manage the background activities. 
Stamina mode in Xperia was cool. Sometimes the battery stretched upto 3 days(minimal use) 
So any similar app??


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 9, 2014)

Try Greenify


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 9, 2014)

Guys, I want to root my phone so that I could install some apps that require root. 

I headed to XDA-developers forum, but when I saw the procedure, my heart sank. I need to unlock the bootloader and doing this will WIPE MY ENTIRE PHONE!!!!!!?? The last time I rooted any Android was my LG P500, and the rooting process was one-click affair, no data loss, no risk. But what the hell is this? I have installed dozens of apps and customized my phone. What will happen to those? How do I backup? How do I recover? I have no plans of installing custom ROM. Man, this sucks.


----------



## vikash (Mar 9, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Try Greenify


Is root necessary?
I don't want too.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 9, 2014)

vikash said:


> Is root necessary?
> I don't want too.



Root isn't necessary for greenify..
But it's recommended for automatic hibernation


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2014)

blackpearl said:


> Guys, I want to root my phone so that I could install some apps that require root.
> 
> I headed to XDA-developers forum, but when I saw the procedure, my heart sank. I need to unlock the bootloader and doing this will WIPE MY ENTIRE PHONE!!!!!!?? The last time I rooted any Android was my LG P500, and the rooting process was one-click affair, no data loss, no risk. But what the hell is this? I have installed dozens of apps and customized my phone. What will happen to those? How do I backup? How do I recover? I have no plans of installing custom ROM. Man, this sucks.



Calm Down.
Unlocking bootloader doesn't "wipe your entire phone". Where did you read that? Give the link to the forum. :/


----------



## vikash (Mar 9, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> Root isn't necessary for greenify..
> But it's recommended for automatic hibernation



Was doing some research on battery related apps. So, sharing my knowledge,
I read about Wakelock detector which can give you an idea of which app is preventing android from deep sleep. Later you can greenify those apps. Have a healthy battery!!


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 10, 2014)

Does Neutron Music Player works fine or what ? I'm suggesting this player to a friend(Moto G owner) who listens to a lot of music

Some audiophile help needed


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Calm Down.
> Unlocking bootloader doesn't "wipe your entire phone". Where did you read that? Give the link to the forum. :/



I saw this thread xda-developers - View Single Post - [RC-FAQ] >> Frequently Asked Questions for Motorola Moto G [Updated : 2014/02/24]. Found this thread via this [INDEX][REF][GUIDE][RESOURCE] Welcome to your Motorola Moto G - Resource Guide - xda-developers

If this is not the correct method, please show me the correct one.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Does Neutron Music Player works fine or what ? I'm suggesting this player to a friend(Moto G owner) who listens to a lot of music
> 
> Some audiophile help needed


Poweramp?


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 10, 2014)

I have read lot of battery stats posted on xda and people seem to be getting 2 days of standby with 6hrs of SOT. I only get a bit over a day of standby with 4.5 hrs of SOT. Is that below par or is it the norm? If its below par, what are the ways in which I can improve the battery life?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

I am quite impressed with battery backup as of now. Will post in detail after a  1-2 week of usage


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 10, 2014)

Piyush, can you let me know the standby time and the SOT you are getting per charge?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

mojojojo said:


> Piyush, can you let me know the standby time and the SOT you are getting per charge?



Well I received my phone on last Saturday. So Im not qualified enough to clear this doubt of yours. Though I can say this that I charged the phone on Saturday evening and it still showed around 35% left in the morning.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Moto-G now at 10% discount for Axis bank Credit/Debit card holders :- Moto G - Buy Moto G Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 10, 2014)

How much screen time since Saturday evening?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

mojojojo said:


> How much screen time since Saturday evening?



Umm... like 7-8 hrs or so which includes like 3 hrs on wifi


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 10, 2014)

That sounds incredible!


----------



## deep001 (Mar 10, 2014)

What flip cover do you use? Dont say the original one, its too damn costly.... Is there any decent flip cover i can buy onlin now...???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2014)

AM waiting to get one from local stores. Will get one by wednesday.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Does Neutron Music Player works fine or what ? I'm suggesting this player to a friend(Moto G owner) who listens to a lot of music
> 
> Some audiophile help needed



Poweramp or Player Pro.


----------



## toofan (Mar 10, 2014)

How is this Flip cover, looking to buy one for myself.

YGS Flip Case Cover Battery Back Replace For Motorola Moto G Xt 1033 Black: Buy Online @ Rs.249 /- | Snapdeal

- - - Updated - - -

also this one
*www.amazon.in/i-KitPit-Leather-Flip-Cover-Motorola/dp/B00IWRPABW/ref=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&qid=1394468232&sr=8-50&keywords=moto+g+flip+cover


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 10, 2014)

Guys, I need a rooting guide. Please give me a link to the one that works.


----------



## vikash (Mar 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Umm... like 7-8 hrs or so which includes like 3 hrs on wifi


What?? :eeksign: 7-8 hrs screen time.
Mine is just 2 hrs
with 2.5 hrs JetAudio(listening music)
30 minutes of Sygic map usage including 1 hr of GPS
and my battery is 49% only 

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Poweramp or Player Pro.



I am currently using JetAudio with AM3D audio enhancer. Is Poweramp any better?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

vikash said:


> What?? :eeksign: 7-8 hrs screen time.
> Mine is just 2 hrs
> with 2.5 hrs JetAudio(listening music)
> 30 minutes of Sygic map usage including 1 hr of GPS
> ...


Well I may have jumbled up numbers a bit. But I should tell you, I didnt use the phone in continuous stretch. It was like 1.5hrs then some standby time then again 1 hr or so.... like this.
And regarding stand by time, I left my phone at 30% yesterday night 11 pm. Today morning at 8, it was 29%

Poweramp has plethora of features and thats why its paid too. Rs 150 for lifetime subscription.


----------



## vikash (Mar 11, 2014)

*Need Help*
My battery was at 49% when I went to sleep, and I used greenify to stop all the apps, like whatsapp,fb,skype,etc, and when I woke up, it was 31%. Somehow in the Greenify, Skype was still awake, which I've seen previously too, but still 18% of battery,just because of skype(with screen turned off) does not quite fit. I have faced similar issue before installing Greenify too, infact it was the main reason I installed it at the first place.And yes, the previous night when I fully charged it, I slept when the battery was 100% and the next morning it was 100%
*i62.tinypic.com/34o3kuf.png


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have been waiting for black/blue flip cover to be in stock for my Moto G in flipkart. I have very little hope that it will be in stock before the month end  

 Where can I buy Moto G flip cover in bangalore ?


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 11, 2014)

vikash said:


> *Need Help*
> My battery was at 49% when I went to sleep, and I used greenify to stop all the apps, like whatsapp,fb,skype,etc, and when I woke up, it was 31%. Somehow in the Greenify, Skype was still awake, which I've seen previously too, but still 18% of battery,just because of skype(with screen turned off) does not quite fit. I have faced similar issue before installing Greenify too, infact it was the main reason I installed it at the first place.And yes, the previous night when I fully charged it, I slept when the battery was 100% and the next morning it was 100%
> *i62.tinypic.com/34o3kuf.png



Vikash, did you switch the airplane mode on both times before going to sleep? It seems that you did from the absence of the mobile network signal bar. The graph also shows that your battery starts draining (if I may call it a drain as it has lasted you over 30 hrs with couple of hours of music, an hour of GPS and couple of hours of SOT) as soon as your GPS kicks on.

Also, can you please let me know your display brightness settings?

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Well I may have jumbled up numbers a bit. But I should tell you, I didnt use the phone in continuous stretch. It was like 1.5hrs then some standby time then again 1 hr or so.... like this.
> And regarding stand by time, I left my phone at 30% yesterday night 11 pm. Today morning at 8, it was 29%
> 
> Poweramp has plethora of features and thats why its paid too. Rs 150 for lifetime subscription.



Piyush, can you click on the entry for the Screen on the Battery app and post the screen on time it shows there?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

^^ The way vikash did above?
If so, then I'll do it once I reach home.
Also, how to get this graph on phone?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 11, 2014)

abhijitsb306 said:


> I have been waiting for black/blue flip cover to be in stock for my Moto G in flipkart. I have very little hope that it will be in stock before the month end
> 
> Where can I buy Moto G flip cover in bangalore ?



some review on flipkart says that blue/black cover do not have that rubbery finsih at back.. is it true? have u seen sumone using these colored covers?


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^ The way vikash did above?
> If so, then I'll do it once I reach home.
> Also, how to get this graph on phone?




Locate the entry for Battery in the Settings. Click on the graph to get what Vikash has posted. Click on 'Screen' for the screen on time.

Are you not using this as your primary device?


----------



## anky (Mar 11, 2014)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> some review on flipkart says that blue/black cover do not have that rubbery finsih at back.. is it true? have u seen sumone using these colored covers?


yes, colored back cover dont have rubbery finish.


----------



## roshan4uever (Mar 11, 2014)

abhijitsb306 said:


> I have been waiting for black/blue flip cover to be in stock for my Moto G in flipkart. I have very little hope that it will be in stock before the month end
> 
> Where can I buy Moto G flip cover in bangalore ?



Go to SP Road in bangalore , 4th week of Feb-14 i had been to SP road but only Screen guard was available but flipcover yet to come.


----------



## roshan4uever (Mar 11, 2014)

Guys check in flipkart.. they are giving 10% cash back on Axis bank card for MOTO G....  offer till 16th mar -13


----------



## vikash (Mar 11, 2014)

mojojojo said:


> Vikash, did you switch the airplane mode on both times before going to sleep? It seems that you did from the absence of the mobile network signal bar. The graph also shows that your battery starts draining (if I may call it a drain as it has lasted you over 30 hrs with couple of hours of music, an hour of GPS and couple of hours of SOT) as soon as your GPS kicks on.
> 
> Also, can you please let me know your display brightness settings?


No, I didn't switch to airplane mode. Now, that you pointed it out, it does seem awkward.
And my battery did start draining after the first time I switched on the GPS, interesting observation again. I am charging my phone currently and I will test it later, if there's a problem with GPS.
My screen brightness is in Auto.

One more observation, I've mentioned my battery was 31% in my last post. Then out of curiosity, I switched off my phone and restarted it. Then, in the next 3 hrs only 2% of battery drained.

The same happened around 3 days before when I restarted my phone, the unusual draining stopped after restarting. All the clues point towards Sygic.


----------



## arka (Mar 11, 2014)

Yup , sygic is a huge battery drainer..


----------



## vikash (Mar 11, 2014)

I think, I've exactly the same problem, as this guy in the given link. So anybody else facing similar issues.
Huge battery drain after using any navigation app | CheckROM

The battery keeps draining until it's rebooted.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 12, 2014)

abhijitsb306 said:


> I have been waiting for black/blue flip cover to be in stock for my Moto G in flipkart. I have very little hope that it will be in stock before the month end
> 
> Where can I buy Moto G flip cover in bangalore ?



blue flip color is available now :- Mobile Accessories - Buy Moto G Only on Flipkart Mobile Accessories Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com - Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Mar 12, 2014)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> some review on flipkart says that blue/black cover do not have that rubbery finsih at back....



Ordered Blue flip cover with screen gaurd yesterday night from flipkart. Will check if it has rubbery finish at back or not


----------



## arka (Mar 12, 2014)

Yup, the flip cover has rubbery finish , it's not matte , it's a pattern . I have the black one.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 12, 2014)

1. Is the bundled charger is performing well ? Or have to buy another one.
2. Which Launcher is best for MG ?


----------



## arka (Mar 12, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> 1. Is the bundled charger is performing well ? Or have to buy another one.
> 2. Which Launcher is best for MG ?



1. Yup , the bundled charger is performing well though it takes long time to charge.
2. I have used gel launcher, themer , stock launcher. Since today I'm using nova launcher and I'm liking it a lot. It's very fast...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 12, 2014)

ok am going to place an order on FK very first tym . Will avail COD. Will get 16GB + Royal Blue flip cover.

What should i take care of while purchasing from FK. m Noob 

What if : 
1. I got the defected piece of the product ??
2. When i got some problem in the device...??


----------



## lywyre (Mar 12, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> ok am going to place an order on FK very first tym . Will avail COD. Will get 16GB + Royal Blue flip cover.
> 
> What should i take care of while purchasing from FK. m Noob
> 
> ...



Flipkart has a very good record of replacement. So you need not worry if your device needs to be replaced. 
And if you have access to an Axis credit or debit card, you can avail a cash back of 10% (valid till 16 Mar 2014).


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 12, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> What if :
> 1. I got the defected piece of the product ??
> 2. When i got some problem in the device...??



dont worry about replacement, I had issue with front camera and they replaced it without any hassle, the guy who came with the replacement handset didn't even check camera, just looked device and accessories, and gave me new one.

- - - Updated - - -

My battery results- 
- 5-6 hours browsing in opera mini and 7-8 wifi may be more I don't remember.
- around 3 hrs movie watching and music each...
- and others stuff..
- At night.. flight mode on.

*i.imgur.com/4N5nZf5.png
 *i.imgur.com/HamMouc.png
*i.imgur.com/wyjBbck.png

- - - Updated - - -

It reached over 3 days actually, but battery died out before I could take a screenshot....


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 12, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> dont worry about replacement, I had issue with front camera and they replaced it without any hassle, the guy who came with the replacement handset didn't even check camera, just looked device and accessories, and gave me new one.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Display brightness setting? 
Anything specific that you did to enhance the battery life? Disabled apps/services (root needed?)? 
Did you use GPS ?

Would be really helpful to a bunch of MotoG users if you could reply to these!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2014)

mojojojo said:


> Display brightness setting?
> Anything specific that you did to enhance the battery life? Disabled apps/services (root needed?)?
> Didi you use GPS ?
> 
> Would be really helpful to a bunch of MotoG users if you could reply to these!



^^ 1. You quoted huge images.
2. You asking "Didi"s who don't exist in this forum.
3. You made a grammar mistake in last sentence.

I guess, mojojojo, 

*i.imgur.com/PQ8JlSS.gif


----------



## toofan (Mar 12, 2014)

Today I ordered this flip cover from Amazon.in

Mono Flip Cover for Moto G - Black: Amazon.in: Electronics

is this ok.


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 13, 2014)

mojojojo said:


> Display brightness setting?
> Anything specific that you did to enhance the battery life? Disabled apps/services (root needed?)?
> Did you use GPS ?
> 
> Would be really helpful to a bunch of MotoG users if you could reply to these!



Well I was facing awful battery drain issue earlier after updating to kit-kat... then I headed over to xda and deduced the following things - 

*1.* Latest version of "Google Play services" is a huge battery sucker, so don't update it, if already did, then uninstall updates and revert to previous version i.e  factory version 4.0.34.

*2.* Turn off Google Now and Location if you don't use them, or enable them only needed.

_In case you don't know how to do this, then heres how - 
tap Google Setting icon -> select Location || Search -> Turn them off (top right).
_
Note:- You MUST reboot your device for changes to take place. 


*You can also do few more things, but these will limit some functionality of your device.* 

*3.* Turn off Auto-sync & Background Data 

- Pull down notification bar with two fingers -> select tile with your network carrier written over it (airtel or whatever) -> tap on option at top right -> uncheck "auto-sync" and check "Restrict background data"

Note - i. You wont' get new emails, or whatsapp updates or any push notification.
ii. These option are automatically enabled/disabled when your battery drops below 15%.


*some obvious or general tips *

*1.* Turn flight mode on at night during sleep.

*2.* Keep an eye on apps running in background (setting -> apps -> running) or simply install GSam Battery Monitor it will do it the hard work for you, it displays the apps the were running in the background and how much battery they ate. Although it works better when rooted.

*3.* Use Greenify


> Greenify help you identify and put the misbehaving apps into hibernation when you are not using them, to stop them from lagging your device and leeching the battery, in an unique way! They can do nothing without explicit launch by you or other apps, while still preserving full functionality when running in foreground


 read more here. It also needs root.

*4.* Set brightness at auto or instal Lux Lite. It adjusts the brightness of device according to the environment and works much better than stock brightness option.It has some great options for adjusting brightness at night, some kind of red/sepia light.. and you can also reduce brightness below 0 for comfortable reading, without pain in the a̶$̶$̶ eyes. 

that all, I know..


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 13, 2014)

Finally got a Moto G (16GB) today with the Axis Bank Cash Back of 10%. So effective price is *Rs 13999 - Rs 1399 = Rs 12600.* Good Deal there.

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/713/v6m7.jpg *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/46/iiby.jpg
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/199/ylfa.jpg*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/829/aq4v.jpg


*Any specific dos and donts and what all apps to remove to speed up the phone? And apart froim Greenify,ES File Browser and Cleanmaster is there any other tool I will require? A task Kiler maybe. Please advise.And yes, how long have you guys charged the battery?*


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Finally got a Moto G (16GB) today with the Axis Bank Cash Back of 10%. So effective price is *Rs 13999 - Rs 1399 = Rs 12600.* Good Deal there.
> 
> *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/713/v6m7.jpg *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/46/iiby.jpg
> *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/199/ylfa.jpg*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/829/aq4v.jpg
> ...



Android itself is pretty efficient in killing tasks amd so you dont need one.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2014)

Well now I want to ask how good and user friendly is the skin is? I am thinking of gifting it to my Uncle. Age 45 years. 
Need suggestion on this.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2014)

Experienced that famous battery drop bug. It came down to 1% from 55% just an hour ago.
So what was the fix again?


----------



## arka (Mar 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Experienced that famous battery drop bug. It came down to 1% from 55% just an hour ago.
> So what was the fix again?



Just charge it to 100%..nothing special..


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Experienced that famous battery drop bug. It came down to 1% from 55% just an hour ago.
> So what was the fix again?



try this ... unlock moto g just before undocking charger... dont know if this actually works bt read somewhere ..


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 13, 2014)

Some queries form the owners of MG :

1. What about the signal/network issues [as discussed in XDA] ??

2. 143g Isn't feel heavy and uncomfortable both in hands/pocket ???


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 14, 2014)

The more I'm using this device the more I'm falling in love wit.Build quality is next to none and so is the battery back up.I charged the battery 6 hrs before using it.The screen and touch is great no lag experienced till now.A little bit of customization is required like disabling useless apps ,getting a file manager , a cleaner , the MX player pro etc etc and our set. The sound quality is on the attacking side slightly but without being bright and too forward sounding and pretty detailed with reference buds like the SA6 and Klipsch Custom 3.All the games starting from MC4 to RR3 crisp except GTA SA, which is laggy on max settings.Great device for the money.



The Camera is pretty good with low light shots,its not at all that bad as it is being made out be by some folks,its not DSLR good but heck why should it be.I would rate the camera very DECENT for the money.I'm yet come across a  a 12.6K android phone doing low light so good apart from the Lumias.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> try this ... unlock moto g just before undocking charger... dont know if this actually works bt read somewhere ..



Ummm.. didnt get you


----------



## lywyre (Mar 14, 2014)

^^I guess, he means: unlock your display (swipe or pattern or whatever) before removing the charger.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2014)

lywyre said:


> ^^I guess, he means: unlock your display (swipe or pattern or whatever) before removing the charger.


Oh ok thanks


----------



## toofan (Mar 14, 2014)

Get my hands on my moto ji today and I am enjoying it now
Everything seems okay
Only the on off switch is little woblly 

Could anyone tell how to remove the text writen on the default screen guard

- - - Updated - - -

Will the thinner will remove it


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 14, 2014)

yes.. what lywyre said...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 14, 2014)

toofan said:


> Get my hands on my *moto ji *today and I am enjoying it now
> Everything seems okay
> Only the on off switch is little woblly
> 
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 14, 2014)

toofan said:


> Get my hands on my moto ji today and I am enjoying it now
> Everything seems okay
> Only the on off switch is little woblly
> 
> ...



That's not a screen gaurd in true sense its just a temporary protection.You have to remove that and put on a screen guard actually.


----------



## vikash (Mar 15, 2014)

So guys!! A question, till now I haven't installed any high graphics game in my phone, well because I prefer gaming on PC. But now I'm thinking about a racing game. So what are your favorite Racing games, if only one was to be selected, which one would it be, provided it should run on Moto G, of course?


----------



## shubhu (Mar 15, 2014)

Asphalt 8.I am in love with it.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 15, 2014)

toofan said:


> Get my hands on my moto ji today and I am enjoying it now
> Everything seems okay
> Only the on off switch is little woblly
> 
> ...



Buys Rs14K phone, tries to save 200 bucks on screen guard.


----------



## toofan (Mar 15, 2014)

He he he 
Actually the default protection on my Samsung phone last  more than pace
one year and I found that better than which was available locally. 

I had installed es file manager
Any other app u will suggest
Like a video player as its not playing mkv files and in some videos no audio


----------



## vikash (Mar 15, 2014)

^ No probs man. Your phone, your wish. But I do recommend getting a fresh screen protector, as the one already installed is just temporary and it easily goes off. Well about the apps-
-Get MX player for videos.
-Greenify for the health.
-Pixlr for photo editing, although the default app also has some filters.
-Superbeam for file transfers
-uTorrent for torrents
-Google Keep for Note Keeping
-And games to keep you busy.


----------



## toofan (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot.
Apart from gadeget shield any other cheaper options fr screen protector.
I had to order it online and I will get my hands on it next month now so trying to capitalize on default one.
As this my first android experience so It took me time to pick the first call . 
How to disable the vibration of keys while typing.


----------



## vikash (Mar 15, 2014)

^The only thing I like about gadgetshieldz is that its nearly invisible. Apart from that, it's rubbery and that's a big flaw when playing games.
Well you can get cheaper screen protectors starting from Rs 50. Look around for the places where smartphone shops are everywhere. 
Go on, explore the phone. Everyone has a first time. You make it sound like vi**n*ity 
Well, the vibrations , sorry again, can be turned off in 'Language and Input' in settings.


----------



## mooseontheloose (Mar 15, 2014)

Just received my Moto G and the phone's accelerometer has a problem. While playing racing games - in portrait mode I have to keep the phone tilted to the right to keep my racer going in a straight line. And, while playing games in landscape mode I have to keep my phone tilted to the left to keep my racer going straight. Going to request a return.


----------



## toofan (Mar 15, 2014)

vikash said:


> ^The only thing I like about gadgetshieldz is that its nearly invisible. Apart from that, it's rubbery and that's a big flaw when playing games.
> Well you can get cheaper screen protectors starting from Rs 50. Look around for the places where smartphone shops are everywhere.
> Go on, explore the phone. Everyone has a first time. You make it sound like vi**n*ity
> Well, the vibrations , sorry again, can be turned off in 'Language and Input' in settings.



Thanks.


----------



## anky (Mar 15, 2014)

vikash said:


> So guys!! A question, till now I haven't installed any high graphics game in my phone, well because I prefer gaming on PC. But now I'm thinking about a racing game. So what are your favorite Racing games, if only one was to be selected, which one would it be, provided it should run on Moto G, of course?


download asphalt 8..runs smoothly on moto g, and it is an awesome game..


----------



## vikash (Mar 16, 2014)

anky said:


> download asphalt 8..runs smoothly on moto g, and it is an awesome game..



All righty!!!


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 16, 2014)

vikash said:


> So guys!! A question, till now I haven't installed any high graphics game in my phone, well because I prefer gaming on PC. But now I'm thinking about a racing game. So what are your favorite Racing games, if only one was to be selected, which one would it be, provided it should run on Moto G, of course?



Asphalt 8(low settings)
Real Racing 3(default settings)
Colin McRae Rally(not recommended at the moment)
Need for Speed™ Most Wanted(not sure if it might work)
....and my all time favourite

Death Rally 

[Non Racing] Some other games to try(if they work of course)

Badland
Samurai II: Vengeance
SHADOWGUN: DeadZone
Inertia Escape Velocity
Voxel Rush: Free Racing Game(sort of weird racing game)
LYNE(The most awesome puzzle game)
World of Goo(Award winning game)
Osmos(One of the most intriguing games till date)
Galaxy on Fire 2™ HD(The most beautiful game)

Also don't forget to check out this thread,
[xda]Motorola Moto G Gaming Thread


----------



## toofan (Mar 16, 2014)

Vikas can't find that option there

- - - Updated - - -

How u guys take screen shots


----------



## anky (Mar 16, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Asphalt 8(low settings)


hey, i run asphalt 8 on moto g at high settings and it runs smoothly...")


----------



## vikash (Mar 16, 2014)

^ Here's a screenshot. 

And yes, you can take screenshots by pressing the POWER KEY and the VOLUME DOWN key simultaneously.


----------



## toofan (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks done that

Any app to hide some APS or games from showing and how to make a separate folder and put one types of APS in it


----------



## anky (Mar 16, 2014)

toofan said:


> Thanks done that
> 
> Any app to hide some APS or games from showing and how to make a separate folder and put one types of APS in it



try 'vault' .....


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 16, 2014)

vikash said:


> So guys!! A question, till now I haven't installed any high graphics game in my phone, well because I prefer gaming on PC. But now I'm thinking about a racing game. So what are your favorite Racing games, if only one was to be selected, which one would it be, provided it should run on Moto G, of course?



I played NFS MW, Asphalt 8, GT racing 2, real racing 3 and all works lagfree.
I like NFSMW and GT racing 2.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2014)

andaman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13879&d=1394983544

Anybody able to find a case/shell locally?


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 17, 2014)

Will somebody please show me a working guide to root the device?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/181935-rooting-moto-g.html


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

blackpearl said:


> Will somebody please show me a working guide to root the device?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/181935-rooting-moto-g.html



Head to xda


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 17, 2014)

I know about XDA, but this why I'm asking



blackpearl said:


> Guys, I want to root my phone so that I could install some apps that require root.
> 
> I headed to XDA-developers forum, but when I saw the procedure, my heart sank. I need to unlock the bootloader and doing this will WIPE MY ENTIRE PHONE!!!!!!?? The last time I rooted any Android was my LG P500, and the rooting process was one-click affair, no data loss, no risk. But what the hell is this? I have installed dozens of apps and customized my phone. What will happen to those? How do I backup? How do I recover? I have no plans of installing custom ROM. Man, this sucks.





Vyom said:


> Calm Down.
> Unlocking bootloader doesn't "wipe your entire phone". Where did you read that? Give the link to the forum. :/



Will rooting the phone wipe all data?


----------



## mooseontheloose (Mar 17, 2014)

After 48 hours and two emails later Flipkart has finally arranged a replacement for my Moto G. Should get it by Wednesday. Hopefully, the replacement would be all ok.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2014)

blackpearl said:


> Will rooting the phone wipe all data?



No. But unlocking bootloader will. You don't have to fear about loosing your data if you take a backup of the same.
Contacts are backed up with Google sync. And messages can be backed up with SMS Backup+ *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zegoggles.smssync


----------



## guru_da_preet (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

I don't know how to sync my Facebook calendar with the moto g calendar widget... I tried to sync the calendar with my Facebook account but In the options all it shows is my Google account...


----------



## toofan (Mar 19, 2014)

Forget my moto G default charger at home and now charging with Samsung charger. Just getting a feel that its charging little faster.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you guys flashed any custom ROM? If yes, how is the performance after flashing it?


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 19, 2014)

toofan said:


> Forget my moto G default charger at home and now charging with Samsung charger. Just getting a feel that its charging little faster.



This is a tech forum not your Facebook


----------



## lywyre (Mar 19, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> This is a tech forum not your Facebook



He has only posted an observation he made, not a status update. A valid observation.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 19, 2014)

Guys Does MG heats up while Wi-Fi "ing"  or gaming ??


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I tried connecting my new 1 TB WD My Passport Ultra with moto g using otg ,  but was unsuccessful, I'am getting this message

" Blank USB Storage "

will formating it in ntfs or fat32 be helpful.???

- - - Updated - - -

Also anyone tried the same.. ??

- - - Updated - - -

finally i was able to pull it off.. tried total commander with usb mount plugin and voila it worked like charm.. bt as expected battery is draining like water...
 one more thing one can write from hdd to device bt not vice versa.. bt im happy that I can pack lots of stuff when on vacation... 1 TB is hell lot of space..


----------



## toofan (Mar 20, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys Does MG heats up while Wi-Fi "ing"  or gaming ??


No it doesn't while WiFi networks (i kept it on whole night yesterday and  desig.)and while gaming little bit. Don't know if it's due to hands holding it for long.

- - - Updated - - -

please suggest a better charger for mobile g thanks and also please suggest are good antivirus for me.
friends currently trying the voice typing feature of this mobile and its working pretty well sometimes its typing wrong as i could not speak much faster or in a better way all this text is typed on voice commands please you also try this feature and comment it's not feature its
but i am facing 1 problem that i cannot delete the text which is typed automatically and also could not connected correct it yes so please if any tips waptrick then inform me.

- - - Updated - - -

Some mistakes above due to voice typing.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 21, 2014)

i have installed older version FPse to play some ps1 games but bloody roar 2 runs very slow in full screen mode, so should i buy the latest version of FPse from playstore and check if the game runs faster?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 21, 2014)

Making my mind to Buy MG . Guys Honestly tell me that all the issues are faced so far with MG are solved or not.???


----------



## Superayush (Mar 21, 2014)

Slightly off topic but what are the odds of a person winning in flipkart contest of give away of 7 phones if he answers every question carefully?


----------



## toofan (Mar 22, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Making my mind to Buy MG . Guys Honestly tell me that all the issues are faced so far with MG are solved or not.???


My moto shipped with KitKat version by default and no bugs till now.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone from Hyderabad sold their Moto G recently? I just picked up less than a month used Moto G 16 GB black for 9k for my sister today... with box and all accessories, no bill... If anyone on TDF sold it, what was the problem you faced that you sold it off so soon?


----------



## eagercyber (Mar 23, 2014)

MOTO G - I have got 16 GB version. I use Motogenie for syncing with my Lenovo Y500 (Win 7 ultimate)

I see that I can't transfer mp3 files of large sizes like 40 MB. Is there any limit by design?

Also for video files, is there any limit?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2014)

eagercyber said:


> MOTO G - I have got 16 GB version. I use Motogenie for syncing with my Lenovo Y500 (Win 7 ultimate)
> 
> I see that I can't transfer mp3 files of large sizes like 40 MB. Is there any limit by design?
> 
> Also for video files, is there any limit?



No limit as far as the OS is concerned.


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> No limit as far as the OS is concerned.



May be its because of the format of the SD card partition


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> May be its because of the format of the SD card partition



Which format restricts 40MB files ?


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Which format restricts 40MB files ?



 40MB?? 
He should try formatting sd card.


----------



## kaz (Mar 25, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Have you guys flashed any custom ROM? If yes, how is the performance after flashing it?



Most of the roms won't be compatible because here we have the dual sim version and flashing any rom from the Americans will get your radios not working.... CyanogenMod doesn't support dual sim phones.... Things might change soon.....

P.S.- Point me if I am wrong


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> Most of the roms won't be compatible because here we have the dual sim version and flashing any rom from the Americans will get your radios not working.... CyanogenMod doesn't support dual sim phones.... Things might change soon.....
> 
> P.S.- Point me if I am wrong


^
|

Point


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 25, 2014)

Please comment on MG's weight i.e 143g. Coz i :

1. Place the Phone in the shirt pocket.
2. use the phone laying on the bed i.e gaming music web surf .
       I currently using Xperia X10 and it feels heavy..


----------



## androidparts84 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the information Moto G is a mid-range smartphone designed for a lower price.


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 25, 2014)

^
For me weight is not a big deal breaker! You will be able to use easily after few days  (PS- I was using 98Gram Galaxy Y before this)


----------



## lywyre (Mar 25, 2014)

Moto G is a bit larger than X10 (and thinner) as it has to include a 4.5" screen and a larger battery, but is only heavier by 7g. You may not feel it to be any heavier than your X10.


----------



## toofan (Mar 25, 2014)

Lols... A 143 gm seems to0 heavy for us.. Modernisation.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 26, 2014)

My boards ending on 1st april and me want a moto g on 1st april !
Seeing how this is now a very long thread and it would loads of time to go through each problem and solution i thought i would ask a bunch of questions that would act as a summary. 

Q1. Is it true that you have to cut your sim to put it into moto g? I have a mini sim.

Q2. If someone does not want a dual sim version (save some cash  )then is it safe to buy from other sites ?

Q3. Since it does not ship with a charger and earphones how much should i expect the one`s I buy to cost? And from where?

Q4. My palms sweat a lot so should i go for these type of covers? - 
This cover -Vibgyor Vibgyor Kickstand Armor Case for Motorola Moto G White: Buy Online @ Rs.675 /- | Snapdeal
OR
 this -WOW WOW Rugged Hybrid Kickstand Armor Case for Motorola Moto G - Black: Buy Online @ Rs.699 /- | Snapdeal

Q5. Did anyone face any "sim not detected" or random connection drops?


P.s - This is more of a personalised summary i guess


----------



## sushovan (Mar 26, 2014)

Q1. Yes
Q2. No
Q3. It does ship but they are of pathetic quality. 
Q4. No idea about covers as I dont need any. 
Q5. No.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 26, 2014)

Please compare the camera of MG [indoor shots] with Xperia M !!!


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 26, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> My boards ending on 1st april and me want a moto g on 1st april !
> Seeing how this is now a very long thread and it would loads of time to go through each problem and solution i thought i would ask a bunch of questions that would act as a summary.
> Q1. Is it true that you have to cut your sim to put it into moto g? I have a mini sim.
> Q2. If someone does not want a dual sim version (save some cash  )then is it safe to buy from other sites ?
> ...



1) Moto G requires MICRO sim! It hardly takes few minutes and 10-20 bucks.
2) Its all up to you! btw I dont know any other website offering cheap price!
3) Moto G ships with 550mA charger and  mediocre earphone, so no need to worry. But still if you spend 500-600 bucks you can grab audio technica(forgot model no.  , one with Yo-yo like packaging). I use skullcandy ink'd and sound quality is awesome.
4) Personally I don't like those ARMOR cases!
5) Yes some users have found issue! but I got reply from moto that they are releasing one small update for MG updated to 4.4.2. I think new stock ships with 4.4.2 and it does not have that BUG. Never heared of SIM not detected issue with MG!

hope I helped


----------



## vikash (Mar 27, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Please compare the camera of MG [indoor shots] with Xperia M !!!



In low light Moto G performs far better than Xperia M. But in day light, I think, XM performs better. I've noticed that even a little shaky hands can cause noticeable blur in picts when zoomed to 100%. Whereas the Image Stabilizer works fine in XM.
However, the Auto HDR in Moto G is fantastic, and the delay between the two shots(high exposure and low exposure) in HDR mode is quite less compared to the huge delay in Xperia M, which can cause the image to distort.

Again the images in Moto G are warmer where as the images in Xperia M are cold.
Well, the above observations are my personal experiences, as my previous phone was XM.


----------



## reddead (Mar 27, 2014)

guys how does the moto g compare with a galaxy s2?

i have been using s2 for almost 2 years now...my sister lost her phone and is going to buy a new one, i have strongly recommended a moto g...i can exchange my s2 for a moto G...

i have a question though, since lenoveo has bought motorola...was there any word regarding moto g's future updates from motorola or lenovo?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> 1) Moto G requires MICRO sim! It hardly takes few minutes and 10-20 bucks.
> 2) Its all up to you! btw I dont know any other website offering cheap price!
> 3) Moto G ships with 550mA charger and  mediocre earphone, so no need to worry. But still if you spend 500-600 bucks you can grab audio technica(forgot model no.  , one with Yo-yo like packaging). I use skullcandy ink'd and sound quality is awesome.
> 4) Personally I don't like those ARMOR cases!
> ...



Thankyou so much!  If you would be kind enough to answer the following questions- 

1) How do i get a micro sim?Go to a mobile store and ask them to do it? 
p.s i cannot afford to lose/damage the sim i have right now,it has all my contacts. 

2) Yeah,i am going with the 16gb from flipkart. Dont want any hassles  

3)Oh! But they dont give a data cable  .
Is it okay if i use the data cable of other android phones? 

4)Any particular reason?Which case do you have? 
Also flipkart is giving free screen guard and stylus with it!  

5) Glad! Support- another reason to buy moto g!


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 28, 2014)

^
1) Using micro-sim cutter. backup contacts!
3)its ok
4)it makes phone bulky


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 29, 2014)

So what ROMs are you guys trying out right now ?


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 30, 2014)

Currently on Stock , will wait till proper PA rom arrive.


----------



## toofan (Mar 31, 2014)

Battery Performance.


----------



## vikash (Mar 31, 2014)

1%!!! trying to kill your battery?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 31, 2014)

^^ Great !!! 
Any heating issues while hardcore gaming ??


----------



## vikash (Mar 31, 2014)

During gaming, the battery varied from 30 to 40 degrees.
I was playing asphalt most of the times. I think it's normal. Warm but not hot.
*i60.tinypic.com/2ufppqo.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 31, 2014)

Any problem in kitkat version?
My moto g updating now..

How Can I stop to update?

- - - Updated - - -



toofan said:


> Forget my moto G default charger at home and now charging with Samsung charger. Just getting a feel that its charging little faster.



I don't have moto g original charger.

I use my google nexus 7 tablet charger...

Charging is very fast...


----------



## toofan (Mar 31, 2014)

vikash said:


> 1%!!! trying to kill your battery?



Is this not recommended. I did this twice to fully discharge my battery. 

a2mn2002: No heating issues. I play Real Racing III.


----------



## vikash (Mar 31, 2014)

toofan said:


> Is this not recommended. I did this twice to fully discharge my battery.


Well, I've gone through many web pages that explain the optimized usage of a Li-ion battery. There are mixed opinions on the web, but 90% of them recommend not to discharge battery below 10%. It wears their capacity.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

How to remove that Recommended for you apps history from play store???
There is this stupid Kamasutra app which is being recommended to me when I didnt even searched anything related to this crap.


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> How to remove that Recommended for you apps history from play store???
> There is this stupid Kamasutra app which is being recommended to me when I didnt even searched anything related to this crap.



Why are spamming it???


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Why are spamming it???



Posting same post in 2 different thread isnt called spamming 

Anyways thanks for the answer in that thread and dont be mad, dance just like that chick in your avatar


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally ordering my moto g today! 
Going with this cover Motorola Grip Cover for Moto G - Motorola: Flipkart.com 

Please tell me how it is? 

Also suggest a good screen gaurd! 

Ordering today ! In a hurry! Suggest fast!

Need a screen guard also! Please suggest quickly!

- - - Updated - - -

Too much for emergency people!  
Anyway went ahead with this! 

5th april! 

and please tell me from where should i get my sim converted to a micro sim? 
and mobile store?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

either ask any mobile recharge shop, they will take 10-30 rs and cut you sim or buy a micro sim from your provider


----------



## puli44 (Apr 1, 2014)

new boot screen update is awesome


----------



## vikash (Apr 2, 2014)

^ I liked the old one. Was more appealing. Looked like a message to keep harmony between nature and the technology. The new one is just ...eh


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2014)

vikash said:


> ^ I liked the old one. Was more appealing. Looked like a message to keep harmony between nature and the technology. The new one is just ...eh



Same thoughts here. Can we revert it back to old one somehow?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Same thoughts here. Can we revert it back to old one somehow?



uninstall the update from the app menu. Else you'll have to flash the older boot animation through adb.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2014)

sam said:


> uninstall the update from the app menu. Else you'll have to flash the older boot animation through adb.



you mean App store-->moto boot screen -->uninstall ?
Wont it remove the utility itself?


----------



## vikash (Apr 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> you mean App store-->moto boot screen -->uninstall ?
> Wont it remove the utility itself?


No brother, go to app settings-> Seclect Moto boot services -> Click on Uninstall updates.
You can also backup the new version, in case.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2014)

Piyush said:


> you mean App store-->moto boot screen -->uninstall ?
> Wont it remove the utility itself?



Motorola Boot Services is a system app so won't disappear


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 2, 2014)

When will the exclusivity contract end?

EDIT:

Checked on Zauba and this is what I found.


> 28-Mar-2014    85171290    (FOC ITEM)AP3235AE7K8 SM XT1033, IN, RETAIL, LIC,16 GB (MOBILE PHONES)    China    Chennai Air Cargo    NOS    50    419,009    8,380



FOC probably means free of charge, but this is first entry for Chennai. And no pieces is only 50. Any guesses?


----------



## vikash (Apr 3, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> When will the exclusivity contract end?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



And price is also quite low compared to that of flipkart. There is a saving of Rs 2380. 
That explains the exclusive sale of Flipkart, where it paid extra and thus promised a better profit to the company.


----------



## kaz (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=144548]Inceptionist[/MENTION] but it says nothing about the import duties right?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2014)

I am still waiting for a price drop for this phone.  . Is it gonna happen? or shall I buy it now.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 3, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I am still waiting for a price drop for this phone.  . Is it gonna happen? or shall I buy it now.



You tell us. Do you expect a price cut when the phone is a killer for the price range and is selling like hot cakes??


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> You tell us. Do you expect a price cut when the phone is a killer for the price range and is selling like hot cakes??



Yes..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 3, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes..



Voilaa!! there you got your answer


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> @Inceptionist  but it says nothing about the import duties right?



The columns are



> DateHS CodeDescriptionOrigin CountryPort of DischargeUnitQuantityValue (INR)Per Unit (INR)



No word on import duties.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I am still waiting for a price drop for this phone.  . Is it gonna happen? or shall I buy it now.



Buy it now. I dont think there will be any price drop soon.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Buy it now. I dont think there will be any price drop soon.



Yeah. since there is no competitor for Flipkart, they are not even reducing the price.


----------



## sushovan (Apr 3, 2014)

Flipkart is not known for Reducing price of any product for quite a while.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 3, 2014)

no price drop at least not for the next 3 months... 

guys i want to know something 

how much free ram out of 1gb was available before on android 4.3 and how much free ram is available after android 4.4 without opening any background apps


----------



## ankush28 (Apr 3, 2014)

^^ 500-550MB Just rebooted phone now!
Dont know about JB, but I never faced any need of Extra RAM! This is where android rocks.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Rs 2000 off on MotoG on exchange of your old phone:-

MotoG Exchange Offer | Flipkart.com


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2014)

reniarahim1 said:


> Rs 2000 off on MotoG on exchange of your old phone:-
> 
> MotoG Exchange Offer | Flipkart.com



 !!!
That is some aggressive marketing! But one thing I don't get. Why would anyone want to exchange his iPhone 5 for mere Rs 2000. :/


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> !!!
> That is some aggressive marketing! But one thing I don't get. Why would anyone want to exchange his iPhone 5 for mere Rs 2000. :/





Arrange Nokia 1100 and get the discount ...


----------



## lywyre (Apr 4, 2014)

Nope. You can get that discount only for select models from select manufacturers.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 4, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Nope. You can get that discount only for select models from select manufacturers.



And sadly, LG is not one of the brands which can be exchanged.
OR
They know, anyone using LG phone is NOT going to exchange them for anything else!


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Apr 4, 2014)

Got my moto g today  

*Need tips on what to do and what not to,any apps you all recommend? *

My views till now :
Pros- Best phones ever! 
Cons-
1)The last calls and add to contacts option is a little complicated
2)There is a lot of empty space on the bottom side of the handset,or is it just me?


----------



## Mohammad Shahebaz (Apr 4, 2014)

What's the android version in moto g


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

^Kitkat 4.4.2


----------



## vikash (Apr 4, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Got my moto g today
> 
> *Need tips on what to do and what not to,any apps you all recommend? *
> 
> ...



My first recommendation, go through at least last 20 pages of this Moto G forum. I mean I've read every single page of this forum out of excitement, that too weeks before buying. Of course you are not gonna get developer like information, but casual things like you said about the apps to install, and issues if any, like the famous volume bug(it's resolved in Kit Kat though). After all it's a discussion forum. You get to know people of your taste-alike, those who chose Moto G over Sammy  crap phones.

And, congrats for your new Moto, welcome to the family. 
And yes, the bezel is little more than Moto X. At the top it's nice, but at the bottom, it's a little more noticeable


----------



## bayern_tig (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking to buy the G. Just wanna know whether all the manufacturing defects like light bleed have been sorted out. Real worried bout that. 

OT: I wanna sell my N8. Good condition with box and all accessories intact. How much do you reckon it'll sell for?


----------



## moniker (Apr 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> !!!
> That is some aggressive marketing! But one thing I don't get. Why would anyone want to exchange his iPhone 5 for mere Rs 2000. :/



Yeah, it looks stupid. They should've had different price brackets for different models.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2014)

moniker said:


> Yeah, it looks stupid. They should've had different price brackets for different models.


Since flipkart is only accepting phones which have no physical damage and are in working condition, almost none of the phones listed there are worth exchanging for a mere 2k, I'd rather keep them as a back up set.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 7, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Arrange Nokia 1100 and get the discount ...



If I had a 1100, I would not trade. Not even for 2k.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey people can u help me please 
I have ordered Moto X but want to ensure I get a good piece
Can u tell me list of things I should check with phone to ensure it has no issues besides battery,screen/touch (any specific moto issues)


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION] - seriously that much free ram I only get 260-270  mb .. 
  I hate kit kat on my moto g .. for me jelly bean was a much better performer.. it was so brilliantly optimised.  there are lots of bug in kit kat.. most importantly the bug that is causing battry to die early even after turning off google now n location...


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> [MENTION=171475]ankush28[/MENTION] - seriously that much free ram I only get 260-270  mb ..
> I hate kit kat on my moto g .. for me jelly bean was a much better performer.. it was so brilliantly optimised.  there are lots of bug in kit kat.. most importantly the bug that is causing battry to die early even after turning off google now n location...



Kitkat location service is smarter than JB and Google now is not a battery eater. If u have a problem try factory reset once


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

[MENTION=129558]rickenjus[/MENTION], install greenify and hibernate apps running in background.


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 10, 2014)

@ SaiyanGoku  battery is not a big prblm for me as I am not a heavy user but still it bugs me.. as at first when I used jellybean I was dumbstruck by the battery capacity...


----------



## toofan (Apr 10, 2014)

Check this screen shot if you think battery backup is not that good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

toofan said:


> Check this screen shot if you think battery backup is not that good.



You put your phone on charge in between, there is a rising slope. 

I suppose one should get 1-2 days of battery life in a single charge.


----------



## abhijitsb306 (Apr 11, 2014)

Does any one know how to enable 5.1 channel in Moto G ? I am unable to get the option in Settings / Google music / Rocket music player.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 13, 2014)

One feature that i noticed which is missing , there's no option to delete multiple messages, multiple contacts at all. Even after it sync the google account, there's no option to select some of the messages / contact list to delete them, instead we've to select EACH one of them and delete which is a big letdown. Another prob i faced is that the Internet gets dc'ed after sometime and takes time to reconnect, whereas this doesn't happen with my old samsung y s5360. Is there any workaround here for both of my above problems ?


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

The best deal for the Price!!!
Moto G:Non Removable Battery-It is not a big problem.Dont overnight charge most of the battery gets bulker.
           No SD Slot:Buy the maximum internal storage.If it doesnt satisfy buy a good pendrive with fast read and write more compact to your wish and use a OTG cable and move the music images and movie to it apps cannot be installed to usb


The Final:The Best For That Price,Don't Waste on local brands like microm#x,Kar#on or Etc,the best for an average user with good gaming and enough needs,ad more accessories available


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 13, 2014)

Help me guys..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2014)

^ long press on any message and then proceed to select all those which you want to delete.

and for the contacts, i think 3rd party contacts app like Contacts+ or GO Contacts can do that.


----------



## reddick (Apr 14, 2014)

Okay Guys , after reading this thread and after going through many reviews,etc. , I've ordered Moto G - 16 GB today from Flipkart via COD . My order is scheduled to be delivered by 22nd April. Though I can wait a longer for a new phone and was considering 'Xperia M Dual' but this product appeals so much for it's advantages so I'd gone a month earlier for it.
Here I would also like to thank my thinkdigit forum fellows to help me choosing a VFM product  
Now waiting for my Moto


----------



## reddead (Apr 14, 2014)

guys how good is the music quality via headphones?


----------



## v.Na5h (Apr 14, 2014)

reddead said:


> guys how good is the music quality via headphones?



Quite good.. And loud as hell


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 14, 2014)

ya when listening from headphones sound is quite loud...  is there any music player with more levels of volume... at night before sleeping I listen some downtempo music and instead of falling asleep it keeps me awake...


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 17, 2014)

My friend bought Gionee E3  instead of MG which i forced him to buy..
Is this is a wise buy ... 
We xchanged some sweet words   when he said MG does't have a good battery life....


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> My friend bought Gionee E3  instead of MG which i forced him to buy..
> Is this is a wise buy ...
> We xchanged some sweet words   when he said MG does't have a good battery life....



Wait till it needs a service. Or he tries to sell it.


----------



## elafanto (Apr 17, 2014)

can anybody confirm me that, is call recording app working with MOTO G or not?


----------



## bot9011 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello guys, I bought Moto G two weeks back. It was just yesterday I got some time to play with it. Tried connecting the phone to my Windows 7 64bit powered laptop. Unfortunately, the system did not recognize Moto G. So today I tried connecting it to the system after downloading & installing the Moto drivers from their official website. Windows still doesnt recognize the phone. I am really frustrated because of this. Can someone please help me solve this issue ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2014)

bot9011 said:


> Hello guys, I bought Moto G two weeks back. It was just yesterday I got some time to play with it. Tried connecting the phone to my Windows 7 64bit powered laptop. Unfortunately, the system did not recognize Moto G. So today I tried connecting it to the system after downloading & installing the Moto drivers from their official website. Windows still doesnt recognize the phone. I am really frustrated because of this. Can someone please help me solve this issue ?



install these: Moto G USB Drivers, reboot mobile and connect it to laptop.


----------



## reddick (Apr 18, 2014)

I want to clear my doubt that I've ordered Moto G at Flipkart on 14th April and according to Flipkart , the ordered is scheduled to be delivered by 22nd April.
And on second day I received a message from Blue Dart that order will be delivered on 17th April and afterwards it says tht "Product will be late, Contact CustomerCare."
I contact Blue Dart by mail and they send me this reply,
"We regret the inconvenience caused regarding the same.
Please be informed mention shipment reached at Destination Branch and request has been forwarded to organised the delivery asap."
But Flipkart customercare says tht you may ignore Blue Dart msg and wait till 22nd April.
Plz tell me the logic behind this ... Thanks .


----------



## toofan (Apr 18, 2014)

reddick said:


> I want to clear my doubt that I've ordered Moto G at Flipkart on 14th April and according to Flipkart , the ordered is scheduled to be delivered by 22nd April.
> And on second day I received a message from Blue Dart that order will be delivered on 17th April and afterwards it says tht "Product will be late, Contact CustomerCare."
> I contact Blue Dart by mail and they send me this reply,
> "We regret the inconvenience caused regarding the same.
> ...



No logic behind this but blue dart works this way. 
I ordered TP link wifi router and after 1 day I get the same tracking message but it get delivered within 3 days. so wait.. you will get it in time.


----------



## reddick (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Guys!
I've got my Moto G today and no doubt it is more beautiful and worth-able beyond it's reviews and various test 
Currently , busy installing apps and doing back-up ... 
One thing I want to ask is how to transfer my all contacts from my old Android phone to Moto G?
I've installed 'Motorola Migrate' on both devices but the contacts were not fully transferred  
I even transferred all contacts to SIM first , then put that SIM in Moto G but it did not showing the SIM contacts ... Anybody plz help!


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

reddick said:


> Hey Guys!
> I've got my Moto G today and no doubt it is more beautiful and worth-able beyond it's reviews and various test
> Currently , busy installing apps and doing back-up ...
> One thing I want to ask is how to transfer my all contacts from my old Android phone to Moto G?
> ...


Can't you use google contact sync? Or doesn't it work with Phone Numbers?


----------



## reddick (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah ... It's done.
There was a net problem here which hinders connectivity to 'google sync' but now all my contacts were transferred


----------



## true_lies (Apr 20, 2014)

Another up-coming possible best-seller from motorola. The Moto E. source
Specs look good, except for the internal memory. 4 gigs would be a deal breaker without expandable storage.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 20, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Another up-coming possible best-seller from motorola. The Moto E. source
> Specs look good, except for the internal memory. 4 gigs would be a deal breaker without expandable storage.



that would be expandable.. but the pricing seems to be 230 $ in mexico as per the leaks.. which looks quite expensive..
hope it is under 10k..


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Another up-coming possible best-seller from motorola. The Moto E. source
> Specs look good, except for the internal memory. 4 gigs would be a deal breaker without expandable storage.


4Gigs internal isn't good, most apps install in the internal memory, and most people who are buying these phones will not root it, so that will be a deal breaker for many if the price isn't correct.


----------



## roshan4uever (Apr 20, 2014)

hi Sam,
i have some prblms in my moto g, sometime unlock button wont works... after 3, 4 attempt i get unlock screen,
another prblm many times when i open any application  it shows msg "so and so application is not responding" with three buttons appear REPORT, CANCEL , CLOSE" Always i need to close then i have to reboot my moto g. 
Coould u plz suggest do i hve to do factory reset ??? or any other ways to rectify this prblms .

Any one facing same prblm?

Thanks in advnce...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2014)

^ flash a previous nandroid backup of your phone or if you don't have it, factory reset is recommended.


----------



## reddick (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Guys!
Plz help me on buying flip case for my Moto G.
I want to know that is it wise to spend 1.3K on original flip cover sells on FlipKart or I should go for some cheap alternatives? 
What is the main difference between the two?
P.S -  I don't want any screen guard for the device. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

In Kolkata street shops are selling moto g flip cases, going for 150-200/-, so check ebay.


----------



## savvy (Apr 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> In Kolkata street shops are selling moto g flip cases, going for 150-200/-, so check ebay.



Where man ? Which shop ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

savvy said:


> Where man ? Which shop ?


Street shops, the shop where I saw moto g as well as nexus 5 flip cases is in Shyambazaar. Go to Shyambazaar more, now walk towards the metro station(ask anyone which way the metro station is), take the left side footpath along the road. Now just walking a few steps from the crossing, you'll see a street mobile accessories shop on the footpath(the shop is leaning against the railings), its quite small, if you had walked to the metro station then you had gone too far. 

I think other street shops in chandni will also have them.


----------



## v.Na5h (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> In Kolkata street shops are selling moto g flip cases, going for 150-200/-, so check ebay.



Those are available at 50-60.. at road side shops in Mumbai


----------



## savvy (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok, i will check.. Anyway, thanks..


----------



## reddick (Apr 22, 2014)

But there must b quality issues among these cheap cases. 
I want to have better protective flip case. So plz tell me whether 5-600 Rs. selling online case is fine or I should go for original 1.3K case @ FlipKart


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2014)

I created an Unboxing video of Moto G! 

[YOUTUBE]GkOotv_BdZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reddick (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice video ... N congrats for your new gadget


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2014)

reddick said:


> Nice video ... N congrats for your new gadget



Thanks. I would have loved to accept the congrats, but it's one of my friends. My Optimus One is not allowing me to upgrade just yet, even when I desperately want to do.
But I *am* using it for a week, and would like to write a proper review from my angle, before handing over the phone back to my friend!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

Possible Moto X+ or Moto X2
*www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Mo...ndroid-44-based-smartphone-spotted_20601.html


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 27, 2014)

Moto G or S3 which one to go pretty confused same price same specs need suggestions :$


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Moto G or S3 which one to go pretty confused same price same specs need suggestions :$



U kidding right?? Moto G ofcourse. S3's software update cycle is over, Moto G is not. That too S3's XDA support for exynos chips


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Moto G or S3 which one to go pretty confused same price same specs need suggestions :$



+1 to Moto G. Get S3 only if its snapdragon version with 2gb ram.


----------



## vikash (Apr 29, 2014)

I am having problems with my mobile phone. Sometimes(or most of the times) when I use my headphones, and cycle between tasks, for ex- chrome to mx player, or to JetAudio  player, GOOGLE VOICE SEARCH KEEPS POPPING UP. Anybody with a solution?


----------



## savvy (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys plz suggest me good screen protector for Moto G
within Rs. 300 preferably with a flipkart link & the one you
have used.. Don't tell me i don't need one...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2014)

savvy said:


> Guys plz suggest me good screen protector for Moto G
> within Rs. 300 preferably with a flipkart link & the one you
> have used.. Don't tell me i don't need one...



Screen guard? Applying yourself? Bad idea.
Goto any local mobile shop. Might take Rs 200, for a brand new flashy screen guard.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

applying screen guard is not big deal 
there are various demos on youtube, and some screen guards don't even need soap water solution for that.


----------



## v.Na5h (Apr 29, 2014)

I got mine(screen guard) for thirty bucks..


----------



## savvy (Apr 30, 2014)

Does this cheap screen guards do any harm to the screen ??? I mean if i want to remove it after some time will it be difficult/damaging ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2014)

savvy said:


> Does this cheap screen guards do any harm to the screen ??? I mean if i want to remove it after some time will it be difficult/damaging ??



depends on the way the screen guard was applied. if it used some sort of glue, it may leave marks when removing it, if it was self sticking (without glue) it wont leave marks probably. if it used soap water solution, then I don't know


----------



## shubhu (Apr 30, 2014)

savvy said:


> Guys plz suggest me good screen protector for Moto G
> within Rs. 300 preferably with a flipkart link & the one you
> have used.. Don't tell me i don't need one...



I bought screen protector from Gadgetshieldz site for Rs 319.But it's costly on Flipkart.


----------



## savvy (Apr 30, 2014)

shubhu said:


> I bought screen protector from Gadgetshieldz site for Rs 319.But it's costly on Flipkart.


How ?? Using coupon/code ??


----------



## reddick (Apr 30, 2014)

I've too ordered an original Moto G flip case from flipkart. It is costly, no doubt, but after applying it on my phone, now I'm satisfied that it's better to spend few bucks on protection rather spending huge on broken screen afterwards


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 30, 2014)

vyom more unboxing please!!


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 30, 2014)

savvy said:


> Guys plz suggest me good screen protector for Moto G
> within Rs. 300


There's a company "molife" which manufactures screen guards, cases and other smartphone accessories. Go for it, affordable and has pretty good quality.


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> vyom more unboxing please!!



What do you mean by "more" unboxing? How can I "more" unbox the Moto G!


----------



## Reloaded (May 1, 2014)

should i buy this phone now or wait for the next version moto E??

*www.bgr.in/manufacturers/motorola/...d-shake-up-the-entry-level-smartphone-market/


----------



## Superayush (May 1, 2014)

Moto g> moto E


----------



## Reloaded (May 2, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Moto g> moto E



Are you sure , the phone is not even released. Should i wait or buy Moto g?


----------



## Superayush (May 2, 2014)

Yes....*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5831&idPhone2=6323


----------



## Reloaded (May 2, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Yes....*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5831&idPhone2=6323



Thanks.

Anybody else waiting for moto E? or should i go for Moto g? confused


----------



## reddick (May 3, 2014)

There is nothing to get confused ... Just go for Moto G and u'l be never feel regret of your choice


----------



## Reloaded (May 3, 2014)

I decided to wait for sometime. May 15 moto E will be released, price around 10k.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 4, 2014)

my moto g wont start or charge..

 New Moto G OTA Update causing boot loop

 just turns the phone off and then it automatically goes back to the while Motorola LOGO screen and off again. 

check this video.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLT1nXWmFAI


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (May 5, 2014)

Upgrading to xperia sp from moto g. Worth it? 

P.s- Giving moto g to my sister.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 6, 2014)

Bought moto g 16gb thanks for your suggestions guys


----------



## abhijitsb306 (May 6, 2014)

Guys can you suggest good in-ear headphones for Moto G (budget ~ 1k) ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 6, 2014)

Guys plz comment on sound quality and loudness of moto x.

I am in Dilema between L925 ,Moto X and N5.

I will be buying for my dad!


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2014)

abhijitsb306 said:


> Guys can you suggest good in-ear headphones for Moto G (budget ~ 1k) ?



Cowon EM1


----------



## true_lies (May 6, 2014)

Anyone using Moto G CDMA version from Reliance? It says there its a non-sim phone, so can someone use their existing CDMA connection with it or will it be a new connection?


----------



## roshan4uever (May 8, 2014)

Guys , my friend has Samsung galaxy grand nd he has asphalt 8 on his mobile, i want install same game into my MOTO G, using (coping) my friend backup file. could u plz tell wat all file i hve to tranfer from him.

Thanks


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2014)

roshan4uever said:


> Guys , my friend has Samsung galaxy grand nd he has asphalt 8 on his mobile, i want install same game into my MOTO G, using (coping) my friend backup file. could u plz tell wat all file i hve to tranfer from him.
> 
> Thanks



Apk file and obb file conrents under Android/obb. Since its free game so no issues. Files may be rechecked again so leave the internet on


----------



## roshan4uever (May 9, 2014)

Amjath, i followed same it says buy game. and it wil direct to play store and shows same 1.3GB free asphalt 8 to download.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 9, 2014)

Any way to clear cache through stock recovery ?


----------



## Nemesis99 (May 9, 2014)

roshan4uever said:


> Amjath, i followed same it says buy game. and it wil direct to play store and shows same 1.3GB free asphalt 8 to download.



start install from play store cancel within few seconds.>install apk and place data in obb

- - - Updated - - -



101gamzer said:


> Any way to clear cache through stock recovery ?



no need to this!

If you still want than shut down phone>press and hold vloume down and power button


----------



## bal1961 (May 9, 2014)

Like to know..
Only one sim is 3G other automatically revert to 2g?
Is there any way both sim will be 3G..
Thanks..


----------



## reddead (May 11, 2014)

guys how good is the grip shell? any other good cases ?


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2014)

bal1961 said:


> Like to know..
> Only one sim is 3G other automatically revert to 2g?
> Is there any way both sim will be 3G..
> Thanks..



Set both sim's preferred network type to 3g in network settings


----------



## savvy (May 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> Set both sim's preferred network type to 3g in network settings



I think that's not possible.. Only one sim at a time..


----------



## rdx_halo (May 11, 2014)

savvy said:


> I think that's not possible.. Only one sim at a time..



Is there any chance that moto G upgrade will be released with a SD card slot in future ? I wanna buy Moto G but the only thing that prevents me is the limited storage. I have quiet a lot of mp3 and e books + dictionary apps which needs to be installed/stored.  Any alternatives ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Is there any chance that moto G upgrade will be released with a SD card slot in future ? *I wanna buy Moto G but the only thing that prevents me is the limited storage*. I have quiet a lot of mp3 and e books + dictionary apps which needs to be installed/stored.  Any alternatives ?



get moto g and a sandisk dual usb pendrive. (or any normal pendrive with otg cable)


----------



## rdx_halo (May 11, 2014)

YOU MEAN THIS ONE > *www.flipkart.com/sandisk-dual-driv...gclid=CLaU5K2-pL4CFdcXjgodtgUAIw#read-reviews


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> YOU MEAN THIS ONE > *www.flipkart.com/sandisk-dual-driv...gclid=CLaU5K2-pL4CFdcXjgodtgUAIw#read-reviews


yes. but you can get the 16 gb one if you have lesser budget.


----------



## rdx_halo (May 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> yes. but you can get the 16 gb one if you have lesser budget.



Thanks man you are very helpful. I will go for Moto G ....


----------



## true_lies (May 13, 2014)

Motorola Moto G with LTE and micro-sd is now official
Good news for people complaining about lack of storage


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Motorola Moto G with LTE and micro-sd is now official
> Good news for people complaining about lack of storage





> Motorola will begin selling the Moto G LTE globally by the end of the month. In the UK, the phone will launch in June with a price tag of £149 for the 8GB version. In the US, its price is going to be $219. The 3G version of the phone currently retails for £135 in the UK and $179 in the US, so we think the new additions are well worth their bump in the price.



so, 40$ bump in the price (~ Rs 2500-3000 bump in Indian price) would be worth it? AFAIK, those telecos won't provide cheap data rates and i don't think the phone will have td-lte support. so back to still costly 3g data i guess. 

Moto G 4g: *www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g_4g-6355.php


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 13, 2014)

Will Motorola Moto G with LTE  comes India ???


----------



## jkultimate (May 14, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Will Motorola Moto G with LTE  comes India ???




Probably yes, but it will not be a great seller, I think.
For that increased price, it not worth it


----------



## 101gamzer (May 15, 2014)

They should have released this first head


----------



## v.Na5h (May 15, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> They should have released this first head



What head


----------



## 101gamzer (May 15, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> What head



Nothing mann mujhe galti hogaya


----------



## v.Na5h (May 15, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Nothing mann mujhe galti hogaya



It's mujse..


----------



## 101gamzer (May 15, 2014)

^Lola im not native Hindi speaker leave me alone


----------



## Bhargav (May 20, 2014)

Ordered Moto G


----------



## 101gamzer (May 22, 2014)

Is it impossible to get Moto G case locally ?


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Is it impossible to get Moto G case locally ?



No.
Try searching in local shops or street vendors  I found some but they makes phone ugly so I am not using any of them.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 22, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> No.
> Try searching in local shops or street vendors  I found some but they makes phone ugly so I am not using any of them.



Hmmm I'm living in Kerala I don't think ill get it here may be I should go Calicut If it is nit there then it will be not here.


----------



## powerhoney (May 27, 2014)

Hey, guys... Which screen guard are you using on your Moto Gs???


----------



## vikash (May 28, 2014)

Using gadgetshieldz, and starting to hate it.
It's gotten rubbery, and there's too much friction.
Although I do love the fact that it's so fine and almost invisible. But it deteriorates the overall experience. SO I think I'll buy a cheaper screen protector when this one wears out.

I am not questioning it's popularity, it's just that, it can't withstand the high temperature conditions of India, and gets rubbery. It works fine with AC on..


----------



## saturdayniteguy (May 28, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Hmmm I'm living in Kerala I don't think ill get it here may be I should go Calicut If it is nit there then it will be not here.



You can get many options on ebay.in. I have got mine from here for my xperia and ipods as there are plenty available here.

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> Hey, guys... Which screen guard are you using on your Moto Gs???



Been using screens from Scratchgard for so many years. never had any issues except one case when it was due to my negligence. Best part here in Mumbai is guys from scratchgard sit outside the shop from where i usually buy my mobiles and they install it for you and they do a neat job.


----------



## ParaXite (May 28, 2014)

Hello Guys!
I recently bought moto g which came with kitkat. I have noticed a slight lag while switching between home screens and while minimizing some apps (using the home button) like chrome and camera. The minimizing lag happens with nova launcher (even on aggressive mode) and apex launcher. I did not install too many apps just a few of them like facebook and whatsapp. I've tried reseting the device but that did not reduce the lag. It's only slight and is not a problem but is noticeable. The benchmarks and performance in games is normal and as expected. Only the lag bothers me which remains in other launchers also.

Few days before that I bought moto E for my Mom. That phone runs like a breeze. It doesn't lag where moto G lags. If a 7k phone isn't lagging why should the moto G? Is this normal or should I ask for replacement from flipkart?

Thanks!


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

ParaXite said:


> Hello Guys!
> I recently bought moto g which came with kitkat. I have noticed a slight lag while switching between home screens and while minimizing some apps (using the home button) like chrome and camera. The minimizing lag happens with nova launcher (even on aggressive mode) and apex launcher. I did not install too many apps just a few of them like facebook and whatsapp. I've tried reseting the device but that did not reduce the lag. It's only slight and is not a problem but is noticeable. The benchmarks and performance in games is normal and as expected. Only the lag bothers me which remains in other launchers also.
> 
> Few days before that I bought moto E for my Mom. That phone runs like a breeze. It doesn't lag where moto G lags. If a 7k phone isn't lagging why should the moto G? Is this normal or should I ask for replacement from flipkart?
> ...



I hope you have unlocked developer options. If not go to about phone>tap 7 times on build number.
Now you can see Developer options in settings. Set all animation values to x0.5 as shown in screenshot. Reboot the phone. Enjoy.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14441&d=1401301759
View attachment 14441
This wil make phone more snappy. Default animation speed is bit slow.
I don't think FK will replace phone for such damm small issue. 
Btw what is AGGRESSIVE mode you mentioned in post?
Tip - use Google Now Launcher


----------



## ParaXite (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I hope you have unlocked developer options. If not go to about phone>tap 7 times on build number.
> Now you can see Developer options in settings. Set all animation values to x0.5 as shown in screenshot. Reboot the phone. Enjoy.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14441&d=1401301759
> View attachment 14441
> ...



So this is happening to you as well?
I have already unlocked dev options and set only the transition animation to off because I find it time saving and gets rid of the problem. Google now launcher I have tried but that also lags while going to home screen from app tray. There is slight jerk and the animation is not smooth. 
Aggressive mode in nova launcher keeps the launcher in memory and does a few other things. I've read that this increases performance at the cost of some RAM. The aggressive mode didn't help though.
I'm wondering why moto g isn't as snappy as moto e.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

No I ain't facing lags. (Or my eyes aren't catching any  )
Dont turn offf animations completely. Use x0.5 as I mentioned earlier. I just tried no transition animation and it looks extremely weird.


----------



## Manju.s (May 29, 2014)

How to change backround black colour in moto g ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> How to change backround black colour in moto g ?



you want to modify the background wallpaper or the colour of the menu as in the pic above? 



Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14441&d=1401301759



if its the latter one, you may have to head over to xda for modding tips. PS: you'll probably void your warranty as well.


----------



## Manju.s (May 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> you want to modify the background wallpaper or the colour of the menu as in the pic above?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want to change the color which had in above pic


----------



## Vinay Chawla (May 29, 2014)

hey everyone... i wish to buy a new mobile but am confused between MotoG and Micromax Canvas Turbo A250. 

Spec wise A250 looks better, but before i decide, wish to have a feedback regarding its performance, especially from those who have had a hand on both these phones... any help????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> i want to change the color which had in above pic



you may do that with the help of xposed *www.greenbot.com/article/2096588/a...phones-ui-without-installing-custom-roms.html

but, since i don't know that much about it, search that in XDA.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> you want to modify the background wallpaper or the colour of the menu as in the pic above?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha 
This is my screenshot and I have not rooted yet! This is default! Yes that color gradient wallpaper is default 


Whatever this is how you can edit them:
Easy way:
1- Root phone (google how to root moto g)
2- install xposed framework
3- install gravitybox xposed module
Gravitybox has hell lot of customization.

Hardway:
1- root
2- get your framework-res.apk
3- decompile
4- edit
5- recompile
6- push with permissions
I don't recommend 2nd way  but this is what I did with Galaxy Y to bring gradient in background


----------



## 101gamzer (May 29, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> How to change backround black colour in moto g ?



Use Nova Launcher


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Use Nova Launcher



What?


----------



## 101gamzer (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> What?



For changing menu background to transparent use Nova launcher.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> For changing menu background to transparent use Nova launcher.



Its transparent in default launcher (Most launcher has transparent nav bar and status bar)
But he isn't asking about that!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

Vinay Chawla said:


> hey everyone... i wish to buy a new mobile but am confused between MotoG and Micromax Canvas Turbo A250.
> 
> Spec wise A250 looks better, but before i decide, wish to have a feedback regarding its performance, especially from those who have had a hand on both these phones... any help????



Get Moto G. you won't want a 14k phone with almost zero dev support, almost no chance of getting a OS update to kitkat or above, which may die within a 6-8 months and spends the rest of the warranty period in service centre.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Jun 2, 2014)

So is Moto G 4G available in India yet? Any idea of when it'll be available?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 8, 2014)

I will get my phone in few days. YAY! So, I've few questions to ask.

What things should I keep in mind after I get my phone? Which update to install? What about OTG feature? 

I'll use it for couple of months without rooting so if there's any issue, there won't be any issue.

What about other accessories? Can you guys suggest few cases? No flip covers please. What about screenguard? Charger? OTG cable?


----------



## lethalforce (Jun 8, 2014)

ordered my moto g... finally!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

Just ordered one for my Dad!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> I will get my phone in few days. YAY! So, I've few questions to ask.
> 
> What things should I keep in mind after I get my phone? Which update to install? What about OTG feature?
> 
> ...



For screenguard, try gadgetshieldz!!!


----------



## rish1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> So is Moto G 4G available in India yet? Any idea of when it'll be available?



might be Never..


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> For screenguard, try gadgetshieldz!!!



Which case you are buying?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Which case you are buying?



The original moto flip cover...


----------



## lethalforce (Jun 8, 2014)

guys... hard plastic shells vs rubber shells- which is better in terms of grip?


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 8, 2014)

lethalforce said:


> guys... hard plastic shells vs rubber shells- which is better in terms of grip?



rubber shells are better for grip.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 9, 2014)

Ehhh... I don't like flip covers. They make handling phone difficult, at least for me.

Any other suggestion for covers?

My previous post is not answered as well, except for screenguard suggestion.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> What things should I keep in mind after I get my phone? Which update to install? What about OTG feature?
> 
> I'll use it for couple of months without rooting so if there's any issue, there won't be any issue.
> 
> What about other accessories? Can you guys suggest few cases? No flip covers please. What about screenguard? Charger? OTG cable?



Updates will be shown automatically once you connect to internet. So no tension there.

You might not need to root the device if you don't want to install custom roms etc. OTG works without rooting too. Just buy yourself a cheap OTG cable costing Rs 50 from any local market. Should work. If not replace it with one which does work. 
Charger comes with the device. Albeit not a USB one. So you might need to buy a separate USB to MicroUSB cable.

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> Any other suggestion for covers?



Yea. Covers from FK costs a bomb. Get one from local market. Cost way cheaper.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Ehhh... I don't like flip covers. They make handling phone difficult, at least for me.
> 
> Any other suggestion for covers?
> 
> My previous post is not answered as well, except for screenguard suggestion.



Well, I bought the device for my dad and he likes flip covers so that's that...


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 9, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Updates will be shown automatically once you connect to internet. So no tension there.
> 
> You might not need to root the device if you don't want to install custom roms etc. OTG works without rooting too. Just buy yourself a cheap OTG cable costing Rs 50 from any local market. Should work. If not replace it with one which does work.
> Charger comes with the device. Albeit not a USB one. So you might need to buy a separate USB to MicroUSB cable.
> ...


I'm gonna try ROMs, but I'll wait for some time just in case.
So, I'll have to look for OTG and USB cables along with a cover in a shop. 
Does any other website has got any good grip/back covers?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys confused between LG L90, Moto G and Honor 3C....
Help me.......


----------



## lethalforce (Jun 9, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I'm gonna try ROMs, but I'll wait for some time just in case.
> So, I'll have to look for OTG and USB cables along with a cover in a shop.
> Does any other website has got any good grip/back covers?



check out snapdeal amazon etc..

- - - Updated - - -



Chaitanya said:


> Guys confused between LG L90, Moto G and Honor 3C....
> Help me.......



i go for moto g.. stock android.. fast snappy.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

Another wrinkle, 
Is any update (I mean sequel to mg) or something like that coming up near future??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Another wrinkle,
> Is any update (I mean sequel to mg) or something like that coming up near future??



most likely G's successor will ship with Snapdragon 410 as G was one of the first mobiles to use the S400 chipset. Later this year maybe once X1+ ships.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 9, 2014)

Ordered Moto G. My 1st smartphone.  Don't disappoint me Moto.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

sam said:


> most likely G's successor will ship with Snapdragon 410 as G was one of the first mobiles to use the S400 chipset. Later this year maybe once X1+ ships.



According to your best guess is it anywhere in next month or two??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> According to your best guess is it anywhere in next month or two??



Q4 2014. last month G gets 4G & memory card and looking at Moto's rate of announcement, don't expect G2 or whatever they'll call it before Q4. Their next priority is X+1 & Moto 360. maybe a tab too.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 10, 2014)

Should I buy screen protector or something? If yes, which brand is recommended and where can I get it in Mumbai?


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 10, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Ordered Moto G. My 1st smartphone.  Don't disappoint me Moto.



Keep your fingers crossed and pray to God !!! 

*Have you read this  ?* > *forums.motorola.com/posts/027c60e48f?page=33


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 11, 2014)

^ I have, before I even ordered it. I'll just return it and buy a better phone.   
or maybe not .


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

Well iirc the SIM issues were solved a few weeks back. It was because  some of the IMEI numbers weren't registered with the carriers here. I personally haven't seen this issue since I have set up 3 Moto Gs for my friends.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 11, 2014)

Does Gorilla Glass 3 needs screen protector or something? If yes, which brand is recommended and where can I get it in Mumbai?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 11, 2014)

SunE said:


> Well iirc the SIM issues were solved a few weeks back. It was because  some of the IMEI numbers weren't registered with the carriers here. I personally haven't seen this issue since I have set up 3 Moto Gs for my friends.



Set mine up a few hours back. I could make calls just fine. I'm browsing via wifi BTW, is there any other abnormality I should be wary of ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Does Gorilla Glass 3 needs screen protector or something? If yes, which brand is recommended and where can I get it in Mumbai?



Gadgetshieldz!!!


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Set mine up a few hours back. I could make calls just fine. I'm browsing via wifi BTW, is there any other abnormality I should be wary of ?



No you're fine. As I said the issue was resolved a weeks back. If you've set up a new phone though do check if everything is working properly like calls, sound, screen, etc.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 11, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Does Gorilla Glass 3 needs screen protector or something? If yes, which brand is recommended and where can I get it in Mumbai?



Are Screen Protectors Necessary Anymore? refer . I hope it helps.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Are Screen Protectors Necessary Anymore? refer . I hope it helps.



+1 to this...


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 11, 2014)

When will the Moto G with LTE and SD card slot released in India ?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 12, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Gadgetshieldz!!!


Where I can get one in Mumbai?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm really satisfied with the cell.  Can't wait to discover what more I can do with it.


----------



## rickenjus (Jun 13, 2014)

I am unhappy with moto g's call quality, will the update 4.4.3 address it, or its hardware is as such.. ??


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 13, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> I am unhappy with moto g's call quality, will the update 4.4.3 address it, or its hardware is as such.. ??



Could be hardware. My sister has a Moto G on Vodafone, and I have not seen any issues with call quality on it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 19, 2014)

^ Call quality is questionable. 8 out of 10 calls didn't lose any quality as far my observation. Strange.


----------



## jibujames (Jun 19, 2014)

Will this work for Moto G? They say its for ICS

Sony USM-OTG-SA1 8 GB USB 2.0 Utility Pendrive: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2014)

jibujames said:


> Will this work for Moto G? They say its for ICS
> 
> Sony USM-OTG-SA1 8 GB USB 2.0 Utility Pendrive: Amazon.in: Electronics



Buy a 16 GB Sandisk Ultra, period


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 23, 2014)

Are matte type screen guards good?
If so name one for Moto G


----------



## amjath (Jun 23, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Are matte type screen guards good?
> If so name one for Moto G


IMO matte screen is best to touch and feel. I used gadgetshieldz for my s2


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> IMO matte screen is best to touch and feel. I used gadgetshieldz for my s2



You mean gadgetshieldz one for Moto G is matte ? *www.gadgetshieldz.in/motorola-moto-g-screen-protectors-skins-covers-case.html


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> You mean gadgetshieldz one for Moto G is matte ? *www.gadgetshieldz.in/motorola-moto-g-screen-protectors-skins-covers-case.html


yeah same maximum protection but the link doesn't say matte anywhere.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2014)

^Thanks.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 26, 2014)

is it me or taking screenshots on moto g is really difficult??


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 26, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> You mean gadgetshieldz one for Moto G is matte ? *www.gadgetshieldz.in/motorola-moto-g-screen-protectors-skins-covers-case.html



The Moto G screenguard from Gadgetshieldz is glossy, not matte!!!


----------



## dikart4 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello guys got my Moto G yesterday.......I havent used it much but one thing I noticed is that screen is draining around 60% of battery...is this normal??

Its running on 4.4.2 out of box

Should I have to allow it to drain for 0% and then recharge to 100% for the first time ??(for battery calibration purpose)


----------



## krishna.golla (Jun 26, 2014)

It has now been almost six months since the Moto G was released. Is it still a great phone and our top budget buy?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 26, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> The Moto G screenguard from Gadgetshieldz is glossy, not matte!!!



Thanks for alert BTW.
No matter what I'm getting that.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 26, 2014)

1. Will Moto G LTE coming to India...??
2. Doesn't MG is heavy in the pocket [143g] ??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 27, 2014)

where can i buy MOTO G original charger?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2014)

Can I run GTA San Andreas on moto g?


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 27, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Can I run GTA San Andreas on moto g?



ofcourse.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2014)

Rockstar11 said:


> where can i buy MOTO G original charger?



Flipkart, maybe

- - - Updated - - -



a2mn2002 said:


> 1. Will Moto G LTE coming to India...??
> 2. Doesn't MG is heavy in the pocket [143g] ??



1. No info yet
2. No, for me. My N4 weighs approx 140g, it never felt heavy in pocket


----------



## jatin_arora (Jul 2, 2014)

Is motoG still a best phone?? 

Is it still facing network, battery issues??


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 2, 2014)

jatin_arora said:


> Is motoG still a best phone??
> 
> Is it still facing network, battery issues??


Nope and nope to your bottom two queries...


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 2, 2014)

jatin_arora said:


> Is motoG still a best phone??
> 
> Is it still facing network, battery issues??




Yes it is facing network and battery issue both


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2014)

Got my phone yesterday.
Really nice phone. Loving it


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 4, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Got my phone yesterday.
> Really nice phone. Loving it



Are you facing call quality issues? How is the reception on the other end ? My friend has Moto G which he got in March, the microphone is not upto the mark. He sounds muffled on phone. Has this issue been solved ?


----------



## jatin_arora (Jul 4, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Got my phone yesterday.
> Really nice phone. Loving it



are u facing any netwrk/batry issues? I want to purchase a device n i like motoG but m confused as many ppl r facing issues with their devices...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2014)

No issues. Network is rock solid. BTW it's android 4.4.2.
About battery I don't know what are issues but for me it looks good. Let me gather few more statistics. From what I observe the battery lasts about 12hrs on continuous 3G..


----------



## jatin_arora (Jul 4, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> No issues. Network is rock solid. BTW it's android 4.4.2.
> About battery I don't know what are issues but for me it looks good. Let me gather few more statistics. From what I observe the battery lasts about 12hrs on continuous 3G..



Would u recommend to buy Moto G... I am planning to purchase a phone bt m confused although i like moto g very much bt m nt confident enough to order it... so what would u recommend??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

More than 1500 posts in this thread and people still asking whether to buy or not?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 4, 2014)

Exactly. Budget and quality doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2014)

jatin_arora said:


> Would u recommend to buy Moto G... I am planning to purchase a phone bt m confused although i like moto g very much bt m nt confident enough to order it... so what would u recommend??


Order it eyes closed & let me know if u regret it...


----------



## rish1 (Jul 5, 2014)

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/127829-thumb/motoi.png


----------



## puli44 (Jul 8, 2014)

had any one got update 4.4.4 ?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 12, 2014)

^^ anyone got the OTA for 4.4.4??

- - - Updated - - -

my 5 friends with moto e have got the update  and i guess i am still out of luck


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^ anyone got the OTA for 4.4.4??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> my 5 friends with moto e have got the update  and i guess i am still out of luck


You're in luck, my friend...

Here's a very easy procedure for you:

4.4.4 update [OTA file] Indian Dual Sim XT1033 || Installation procedure - XDA Forum


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> You're in luck, my friend...
> 
> Here's a very easy procedure for you:
> 
> 4.4.4 update [OTA file] Indian Dual Sim XT1033 || Installation procedure - XDA Forum


oh Yeah... i saw this link somewhere i guess someone shared it on official motorola fb page before motorola deleted the post.... actually i am just skeptic to do this update coz my phone IMEI starts from 3533XX and this series already had some network related problem  when earlier they were updated to 4.4.2 ...


----------



## amd3000 (Jul 13, 2014)

I got moto g when it launched and later even gifted one to gf ( noe we r moto g couple  ) ok jokes apart yes moto g is still best VFM fone for now and i dont see any phone coming close to this if moto keep giving updated and quality.

Though its not the best in compqre to other expensive alternative but its VFM and gives almost all that u wany in ur phone.

Now signal and battery issues but that is area and usage dependent ( and which is with every phone.

Most of the battery is consumed by screen and processing speed.

So if u r keeping your phone screen on for like always ( u heard it whatsapp n facebook fans ) it will give you about 9 hour's.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

Updated my Android to 4.4.4 ... and is working flawlessly .... there is new dialer screen and it shows only one screen if only one sim is inserted unlike the older version which showed both SIM status. there is no noticeable difference in camera quality.


----------



## amd3000 (Jul 13, 2014)

[MENTION=50342]rohitshubham[/MENTION] any other differences, and did you got the ota update or flashed manually.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

^^manually ... and i didn't feel any other difference yet.. those were the apparent ones...


----------



## amd3000 (Jul 13, 2014)

^^i heard that now in this update  they have moved to art completely by default unlike before giving us choice.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

P.S. camera quality is improved tad bit only...pause feature added during video recording...

- - - Updated - - -



amd3000 said:


> ^^i heard that now in this update  they have moved to art completely by default unlike before giving us choice.


there was a choice to ART or JIT... i never knew that.... i thought it was mandatory from 4.4+


----------



## amd3000 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope... In kitkat by default its dalvick and we can switch to art if we want via developer option


Update:

Great, so we still have the choice until android l, lets see if they resolved thr heating issue with kitkat when using location services continuously. I even have to use a app to switch to 3G always since that option in networks just make 3G as preferred option and jot mandatory.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

BTW the reddish hue which occurs during camera flash is not fixed

- - - Updated - - -

art/dalvic option is still present


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 13, 2014)

From where can I download update? I go to settings to check for updates but it shows me that my device is up to date (4.4.2)


----------



## amd3000 (Jul 13, 2014)

forum.xda-developers.com/tags.php?tag=india

 Go here and you can get all the info you want


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/redirect-to/?re...neral/ota-file-indian-dual-sim-4-4-4-t2810166
just download the update and rename it to *Blur_Version.171.44.31.falcon_umtsds.AsiaRetail.en.03.zip *and paste it on the sdcard location directlyand check for updates


----------



## ashusood331 (Jul 14, 2014)

Any one can tell me why MOTO G only available in Flipkart in india but only other website like amazon, snapdeal even this mobile is not available in local mobile store shop.


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> Any one can tell me why MOTO G only available in Flipkart in india but only other website like amazon, snapdeal even this mobile is not available in local mobile store shop.



Its exclusive to flipkart, its a deal between moto and flipkart.


----------



## tkin (Jul 14, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> Any one can tell me why MOTO G only available in Flipkart in india but only other website like amazon, snapdeal even this mobile is not available in local mobile store shop.


Motorola picked Flipkart as its exclusive point of sale.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> Any one can tell me why MOTO G only available in Flipkart in india but only other website like amazon, snapdeal even this mobile is not available in local mobile store shop.



and its also to keep prices in check and cut costs.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 16, 2014)

*s10.postimg.org/l69aooz7t/Screenshot_2014_07_16_18_34_42.png

- - - Updated - - -

Well the results sure do have improved a bit after updating the phone


----------



## reddick (Jul 17, 2014)

Honestly , I <3 my Moto G  
BTW mine is still showing 4.4.2 ver. 
Anybody gets the update OTA ?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 17, 2014)

reddick said:


> Honestly , I <3 my Moto G
> BTW mine is still showing 4.4.2 ver.
> Anybody gets the update OTA ?



Mee too. S***t it shows your device is up to date.


----------



## reddick (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey Guys! 
I've updated my phone to 4.4.4 ver. via OTA  
I tried to post the screenshots but it failed to upload


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

reddick said:


> Hey Guys!
> I've updated my phone to 4.4.4 ver. via OTA
> I tried to post the screenshots but it failed to upload



dont upload here its broken, try some other site like imgur to upload and link here


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 19, 2014)

reddick said:


> Hey Guys!
> I've updated my phone to 4.4.4 ver. via OTA
> I tried to post the screenshots but it failed to upload


Please do post a screenshot including the kernel version


----------



## reddick (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay , here are the proofs :-

Imgur - Screenshot 1
Imgur - Screenshot 2

Let me know if anyone else has updated it


----------



## RishiGuru (Jul 19, 2014)

Received the 167mb, KitKat 4.4.4 update for Moto G last night at around 11.pm. Downloaded via Wifi with 5 mins, superfast download. Took another 10 mins to complete the update installation.

Initial impressions:

1) Phone feels a bit faster & smoother.
2) Video capture now has pause button. Found this feature to be very useful !!!
3) Phone dialer application now have different background color.
4) Motorola Alert application can now be downloaded for Moto G (previously exclusive for moto e)


----------



## puli44 (Jul 20, 2014)

got offical update finally


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 21, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 18.2K 

- - - Updated - - -



amd3000 said:


> ^^i heard that now in this update  they have moved to art completely by default unlike before giving us choice.



NO! this will happen after next android release ANDROID L

To all those crying for OTA- Visit XDA(someone already posted link^^^^) its super easy process.(No warrenty violation)


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I have 18.2K
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


18.2k wow... how did you manage that??


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 22, 2014)

Guys try AcDisplay on Moto G. Works like a charm.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey, I wanted to buy a Screen Guard for my Moto G, does anybody have experience with one? There are so many options on Flipkart, help me choose?


----------



## amjath (Jul 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Guys try AcDisplay on Moto G. Works like a charm.



AcDisplay drains fast battery on my S2, But its a great app


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 22, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> 18.2k wow... how did you manage that??



ART bro

- - - Updated - - -



TheLetterD said:


> Hey, I wanted to buy a Screen Guard for my Moto G, does anybody have experience with one? There are so many options on Flipkart, help me choose?



Used one month and thrown to dustbin! Now moto looks beautiful again. 
Moral of story- dont use any scratch guard


----------



## reddick (Jul 23, 2014)

Really  
Just buy an original flip cover from FlipKart. 
It saves my phone unharmed thrice


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2014)

Updating is taking a lot of time. Wifi.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone have any reliable information on the next iteration in the Moto G line, the Moto G2 ?


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 28, 2014)

In September or October probably.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 28, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Anyone have any *reliable* information on the next iteration in the Moto G line, the Moto G2 ?



Any specific need????
Currently I cant even say that there will be new version of moto g.


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Anyone have any reliable information on the next iteration in the Moto G line, the Moto G2 ?


Rumour of moto x2 or x+1 being surfaced


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> *Any specific need????*
> Currently I cant even say that there will be new version of moto g.



I'm looking to purchase for someone(in the family). The upgrade might be even better ? Just guessing.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone updated 4.4.4 ? 
Came in my phone last day, and some of my friends updated has battery life issues.
So any updated guys, please respond


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2014)

After the last update, I sometime am getting some blue colour flashes on home screen. Its just for some milliseconds. Cant find it anywhere on google. Any one else experiencing the same?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 29, 2014)

After last update the capacitive buttons goes hidden sometimes. I need to pull or touch the notification bar for the buttons to show. Is this a feature or a bug?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 30, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> After last update the capacitive buttons goes hidden sometimes. I need to pull or touch the notification bar for the buttons to show. Is this a feature or a bug?



Immersive mode... a feature...


----------



## rish1 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Flat Rs. 2000 Off on “Moto G” Phones (8 gb and 16 gb both models) –  Offer starts Today midnight (00:00:01 am) Flipkart.com*

*12,000- 16gb
10,500 - 8gb*

on flipkart


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 30, 2014)

^^Source?? Just want to know from where you got info 

Is it exchange deal?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 31, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> ^^Source?? Just want to know from where you got info
> 
> Is it exchange deal?



No its not an exchange deal.. the deal is live now .. 

just go to flipkart and buy


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2014)

the Xiaomi effect. hope this is a permanent pricecut else Moto G is pretty much out of the race.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 31, 2014)

sam said:


> the Xiaomi effect. hope this is a permanent pricecut else Moto G is pretty much out of the race.



could be they are trying to get rid of last stocks as Moto G2 is just about to be launched as well


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2014)

Reading the reviews on flipkart regarding very bad customer service of Motorola,i am not sure what to think of it.But 12k is certainly a good deal for 16gb version.Hope Moto E also gets price cut to 6k after launch of Redmi 1S.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2014)

rish said:


> could be they are trying to get rid of last stocks as Moto G2 is just about to be launched as well



the price is just too tempting (8GB) but i'll wait for G2. whenever it launches.

- - - Updated - - -



mohit9206 said:


> Reading the reviews on flipkart regarding very bad customer service of Motorola,i am not sure what to think of it.But 12k is certainly a good deal for 16gb version.Hope Moto E also gets price cut to 6k after launch of Redmi 1S.



motorola has outsourced service to 3rd party centers but varies depending on cities. it was expected.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> After the last update, I sometime am getting some blue colour flashes on home screen. Its just for some milliseconds. Cant find it anywhere on google. Any one else experiencing the same?



*Anyone?????*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Anyone?????*



try a hard reset.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok...


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 31, 2014)

rish said:


> could be they are trying to get rid of last stocks as Moto G2 is just about to be launched as well



*i.imgur.com/pxuZ87K.png

Conspiracy theory Or Legit concern ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

trick question, Moto G got updated to 4.4.2 and not 4.2.2.


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 31, 2014)

Price cut  is clearly due to xiaomi effect. And yes to pave the way for Moto G2 which will be priced higher. So the price cut actually has 2 benefits for Motorola. Give Xiaomi competition and clearing the 14k-17k price segment for Moto G2.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> trick question, Moto G got updated to 4.4.2 and not 4.2.2.



Now I see why it seemed so specious at first. That 4.2.2 just didn't look right. I think KitKat is 4.4.x so maybe 4.2.x is somewhere between JellyBean and ICS. Hmm....so #FailKart went wrong



rdx_halo said:


> Price cut  is clearly due to xiaomi effect. And yes to pave the way for Moto G2 which will be priced higher. So the price cut actually has 2 benefits for Motorola. Give Xiaomi competition and clearing the 14k-17k price segment for Moto G2.



I'm keeping fingers crossed. They better come up with an *improved* version instead playing that cheap card especially when Xiaomi has kicked up a storm lately


----------



## rish1 (Jul 31, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Price cut  is clearly due to xiaomi effect. And yes to pave the way for Moto G2 which will be priced higher. So the price cut actually has 2 benefits for Motorola. Give Xiaomi competition and clearing the 14k-17k price segment for Moto G2.



moto g2 is expected to be cheaper than g , Maybe that's why they are using outdated hardware in G2 as per the leaks

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> trick question, Moto G got updated to 4.4.2 and not 4.2.2.



typo  by the user


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 31, 2014)

To give MI3 serious competition Moto G16 GB should be priced Rs8999 and not Rs11999, RedMi1s will give it the final blow.Death Blow.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 31, 2014)

Unless they come up with adequate amount of stock, they can never hope to win just by selling a mere 10,000-20,000 units in total


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 31, 2014)

rish said:


> No its not an exchange deal.. the deal is live now ..
> 
> *just go to flipkart and buy*



I already have one 


The feeling of using phone which I can actually use with one hand is great! Forget that in Mi3. Possibly biggest 5" phone(due to those bezels )
I can see bright future of compact phones


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 31, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> *i.imgur.com/pxuZ87K.png
> 
> Conspiracy theory Or Legit concern ?


This issue was resolved by moto


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Anyone?????*



No. As I am not using stock launcher. You can try Google now launcher.


----------



## kaelthas (Aug 5, 2014)

I wanted to buy Zenfone 5 8gb but it was out of stock. Also many flipkart users were complaining of very poor battery life in Zenfone 5. After waiting for a week (its still out of stock!) ordered Moto G. ASUS is losing customers by trying to sell its 16gb version. 

Phone and Motorola white grip cover arrived today (all for 12.5k!) Its my first smartphone. Updated to kitkat andriod 4.4.4 today itself. Phone looking and running great  Only problem is fingerprints are showing when screen is off. Do you think getting a screen guard will help? Which brand is best?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 5, 2014)

kaelthas said:


> I wanted to buy Zenfone 5 8gb but it was out of stock. Also many flipkart users were complaining of very poor battery life in Zenfone 5. After waiting for a week (its still out of stock!) ordered Moto G. ASUS is losing customers by trying to sell its 16gb version.
> 
> Phone and Motorola white grip cover arrived today (all for 12.5k!) Its my first smartphone. Updated to kitkat andriod 4.4.4 today itself. Phone looking and running great  Only problem is fingerprints are showing when screen is off. Do you think getting a screen guard will help? Which brand is best?


Gadgetshieldz I think so


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 5, 2014)

kaelthas said:


> I wanted to buy Zenfone 5 8gb but it was out of stock. Also many flipkart users were complaining of very poor battery life in Zenfone 5. After waiting for a week (its still out of stock!) ordered Moto G. ASUS is losing customers by trying to sell its 16gb version.
> 
> Phone and Motorola white grip cover arrived today (all for 12.5k!) Its my first smartphone. Updated to kitkat andriod 4.4.4 today itself. Phone looking and running great  Only problem is fingerprints are showing when screen is off. Do you think getting a screen guard will help? Which brand is best?



Use 3-4 days you will not face fingerprint issues later  - This happened with me.

Generally I won't recommend using screen guard for Moto G.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 8, 2014)

Good news moto users... Google patched voice recognition bug in "Search" app, which causes instability on moto phones running 4.4.4.

APK- com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox-2(2)


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 9, 2014)

Is android l still confirmed on moto g??


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 9, 2014)

You know it was confirmed officially a few days back on moto x


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 9, 2014)

it seems moto G will get it.
Motorola confirms Moto X and G will get Android L - GSMArena.com news

Does motoG support OTG on the latest firmware ??


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 11, 2014)

Does Moto G have network drop & battery discharge issue? Have seen many post about this issue in Motorola official forum.Moto G user please tell as i m thinking of buying a moto g.
Thanks


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 11, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Is android l still confirmed on moto g??



Motorola DE confirmed it just after few days of Android L preview release.




ashs1 said:


> Does motoG support OTG on the latest firmware ??



Like charm... My daily driver 




sumit05 said:


> Does Moto G have network drop & battery discharge issue? Have seen many post about this issue in Motorola official forum.Moto G user please tell as i m thinking of buying a moto g.
> Thanks


I am personally not facing any issues but still after 4.4.4 update some users are facing battery issues. Network drop issues are fixed by baseband update.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 11, 2014)

Actually MOTOROLA de FB page is fake. But yeah, android L is confirmed


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 11, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Motorola DE confirmed it just after few days of Android L preview release.
> 
> Like charm... My daily driver
> I am personally not facing any issues but still after 4.4.4 update some users are facing battery issues. Network drop issues are fixed by baseband update.




How is the call quality ? Does your voice sound clean to others ?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 11, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Actually MOTOROLA de FB page is fake. But yeah, android L is confirmed


yeah ... the page is fake ... but there was also a screenshot of CC guy who said that it will be coming on x and g ... i wonder it's authenticity


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 11, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Actually MOTOROLA de FB page is fake. But yeah, android L is confirmed


Thanks for pointing 


rdx_halo said:


> How is the call quality ? Does your voice sound clean to others ?



Yes, Yes.

So as of now update is only confirmed by a CC. Can we trust it? 
Recent article on Android Central says mostly all 3 Moto phones will get L.


----------



## reddick (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello Moto Owners!

After updating my Moto G , now it automatically checks for latest ver. as soon as I go online. There is no option there to disable automatic software update. If somebody knows then please share here ... Thanks


----------



## amjath (Aug 14, 2014)

settings -> about phone -> software updates -> untick automatically check for updates


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> settings -> about phone -> software updates -> untick automatically check for updates



not appliable here 


reddick said:


> Hello Moto Owners!
> 
> After updating my Moto G , now it automatically checks for latest ver. as soon as I go online. There is no option there to disable automatic software update. If somebody knows then please share here ... Thanks



[STRIKE]Just disable OTA app from settings>application>all[/STRIKE]
BTW I won't recommend it. What is the problem if it checks for update? 

or you want to disable play store auto app updates?


----------



## reddick (Aug 14, 2014)

It is quite obvious that non disable will consume bandwidth. And I want to disable Phone System Updates only but I did not find the program 'OTA' there. 
In addition , I've installed 'Startup Manager' which controls running background apps and updates.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 14, 2014)

reddick said:


> It is quite obvious that non disable will consume bandwidth. And I want to disable Phone System Updates only but I did not find the program 'OTA' there.
> *In addition , I've installed 'Startup Manager' which controls running background apps and updates.*



this is useless thing! apps will start on startup and then it will be killed by another program which also start on boot. Whatever those apps will automatically restart in few minutes if they want.



Moto services is the app which provides OTA. Disabling it might break some other apps like assist...


----------



## amjath (Aug 14, 2014)

^greenify??? i'm not sure


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2014)

[STRIKE]Simple way to do this is go to settings > apps > all > force stop "MotorolaOTA" app. If everything works fine then okay, else reboot.[/STRIKE]

Tested on my phone check video! It works.
[YOUTUBE]d6fNpAqWymc[/YOUTUBE]
Sorry but I have to reduce quality/size it goes over 100MB for mere 2 minute recording.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys, actually I'm looking for a Dual SIM phone where I can run 3G on both the SIM. So fixed my mind upon Moto G. Do you guys (the people who are already using it) recommend the same? Or can you please highlight any problems that you faced?

In Flipkart, max people are saying they have to replace the product or stuck with replacement. So is there any point which I'm missing out?


----------



## reddick (Aug 18, 2014)

Go for Moto G with your eyes closed  
But it has 3G on one Sim only if you can compromise with it. 
Secondly , there were wrong delivery issues at Flipkart but was solved a month ago. 
You will get awesome gadget at 10K - 8 GB ver.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2014)

reddick said:


> But it has 3G on one Sim only if you can compromise with it.



Didn't got this statement of yours. Actually my requirement for Dual SIM is for 3G only. Currently I'm on Vodafone, but from few months back in some places Vodafone 3G stopped working and 2G speeds are also not good. So thinking of getting one Airtel too for those areas only 

So if I can't run 3G on both SIM that's a big problem for me. Because somewhere Vodafone will work and somewhere Airtel will work.


----------



## vikash (Aug 20, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Didn't got this statement of yours. Actually my requirement for Dual SIM is for 3G only. Currently I'm on Vodafone, but from few months back in some places Vodafone 3G stopped working and 2G speeds are also not good. So thinking of getting one Airtel too for those areas only
> 
> So if I can't run 3G on both SIM that's a big problem for me. Because somewhere Vodafone will work and somewhere Airtel will work.


 More clearly, 3g works on both SIMs but not simultaneously. Does it matter?
No.
You can easily select which SIM you want to keep 3G on from the Settings. So, yes, go for it


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 20, 2014)

Got a new moto G.Do i need a screen guard if yes which one to buy?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2014)

^^ I don't think you need. The Moto G has Gorilla Glass 3 which has very impressive durability and stuff.

Anyways guys check this out: Moto G2 coming in September? 5-inch display, Snapdragon 400, 8MP camera

and *twitter.com/digitindia/status/502003848169660416


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 20, 2014)

vikash said:


> More clearly, 3g works on both SIMs but not simultaneously. Does it matter?
> No.
> You can easily select which SIM you want to keep 3G on from the Settings. So, yes, go for it



Thanks got your point.


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 20, 2014)

sumit05 said:


> Got a new moto G.Do i need a screen guard if yes which one to buy?



I'm using my Moto G naked. I don't think I can use a screenguard now that I've got used to it's screen.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 20, 2014)

this is the last moto g stock ...

Flipkart selling last stocks of Moto G ahead of G2 launch

but i am disappointed by G2


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2014)

^^ But the phone hasn't even launched? Already disappointed ? :O


----------



## rish1 (Aug 21, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ But the phone hasn't even launched? Already disappointed ? :O



yup , all the specs are already known thanks to leaks and benchmarks ... price is known or can be easily guessed approximately.. we know what the competition will be offering in next 3-4 months 

the specs are outdated before it is even launched ..

these are the specs if you or anybody is not aware about them

5 inch screen ( 720P)
1 gb ram
snapdragon 400 same 1.2 ghz quad core cortex A7
Adreno 305
8 mp primary camera
2 mp front camera

and here is the pic as well... 

*cdn.recombu.com/mobile/images/news/M20640/1406115978_w670_h403.png

whats left now is price .. they will have to price it less than 12k for the 16gb version in order to get big sales


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2014)

^^ Considering the present price of the Moto G, I don't think we'll see a huge price bump.

So for 13k we need a phone with better specs than a 5" HD screen and others? Do you really expect hardware equivalent to a 40k phone? Hardware is needed to run S/W not just brag their computation speeds. As long as Google make proper software to use the hardware it's fine IMHO.

Apple still use mostly dual core processors with 1GB RAM on their flagship phones but because of their S/W they still beat competitors in benchmarks. I don't really have much more to say.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 21, 2014)

hi 



thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Considering the present price of the Moto G, I don't think we'll see a huge price bump.



No infact i am thinking they will try to price it more close to 10k 


> So for 13k we need a phone with better specs than a 5" HD screen and others? Do you really expect hardware equivalent to a 40k phone? Hardware is needed to run S/W not just brag their computation speeds. As long as Google make proper software to use the hardware it's fine IMHO.



i am not expecting a 40k grade hardware .. they should have used Snapdragon 410 instead and bumped up the Ram to atleast 1.5gb.. especially since other brands have already started launching phones with it .. Moto g became a success because it was exceptional for the price and it had no competition .. 

look at the competition now like asus zenfone 5 and xiaomi mi3 ,even  lumia 730 plus one plus one launching , Htc,samsung will be launching a Snapdragon 410 based phone  soon


> Apple still use mostly dual core processors with 1GB RAM on their flagship phones but because of their S/W they still beat competitors in benchmarks. I don't really have much more to say.



the dual core they use is Cortex A57 .. the fastest Mobile ( arm ) Processor on this planet right now .. the hardware they use is top grade, best in class at least for the CPU/GPU that is why they are able to beat competitors.. regarding 1gb ram just google a bit and you will find the whole web filled with complains of ipad and 5s regarding app crashes due to limiting 1 gb ram.. you are right the hardware far exceeds the OS requirements and can run smooth as butter but what about Apps, games , multitasking, future proofing ? .. they need raw power  this was a general answer to question why we need better hardware .. 

anyways performance wise , there is still not much difference between old Sd400 and Sd 410 .. but sd 410 would have brought 4g LTE capability to Moto G which would have been a nice edition plus Arm v8 instructions advantage  .. but then there are no bad products just bad pricing so there is still hope if they price it close to 10k .. all i am saying is the upgrade is very marginal  only


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2014)

rish said:
			
		

> look at the competition now like asus zenfone 5 and xiaomi mi3 ,even lumia 730 plus one plus one launching , Htc,samsung will be launching a Snapdragon 410 based phone soon


 One phone you compared to is a completely different phone(WP). The others are superior hardware wise but they don't even get timely updates. Mi3 got KitKat only in the month of May(Source) when Moto G started getting updates right from January in different parts of the world(Source).

Timely updates played a big part in making the Moto G this successful. Else one could've bought one of the many other phones available in the market alread



			
				 rish said:
			
		

> the dual core they use is Cortex A57 .. the fastest Mobile ( arm ) Processor on this planet right now .. the hardware they use is top grade, best in class at least for the CPU/GPU that is why they are able to beat competitors.. regarding 1gb ram just google a bit and you will find the whole web filled with complains regarding app crashes due to limiting 1 gb ram.. you are right the OS far exceeds the hardware and can run smooth as butter but what about Apps, games , multitasking, future proofing ? .. they need raw power this was a general answer to question why we need better hardware ..


 Whether a app crashes on 1GB RAM or not isn't the debate here. It's rule of thumb really if one runs say 30-40 heavy apps together and not expect a phone with (1GB RAM to crash, or any amount of RAM for that matter) to crash. You can't expect magic.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 22, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> One phone you compared to is a completely different phone(WP). The others are superior hardware wise but they don't even get timely updates. Mi3 got KitKat only in the month of May(Source) when Moto G started getting updates right from January in different parts of the world(Source).
> 
> Timely updates played a big part in making the Moto G this successful. Else one could've bought one of the many other phones available in the market alread



this is what i am saying earlier moto g had the advantage in both hardware + software over competition this time it looks like its usp will be only software and not hardware
there weren't any other phones out there back then for people to choose, mi3 zenfone appeared in the last 2 months only..


> Whether a app crashes on 1GB RAM or not isn't the debate here. It's rule of thumb really if one runs say 30-40 heavy apps together and not expect a phone with (1GB RAM to crash, or any amount of RAM for that matter) to crash. You can't expect magic.



lol ios isn't android , it doesn't allow  you to open 30-40 apps .. even android does not have true multitasking unless the app is coded that way..

and these crashes were experienced by users on simply using 2-3 tabs on safari browser and  not multitasking .. google it up ipad and iphone 5s crashing due to limited 1gb ram.. 1gb ram was the major criticism that last year apple products received


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2014)

rish said:
			
		

> lol ios isn't android , it doesn't allow you to open 30-40 apps .. even android does not have true multitasking unless the app is coded that way..
> 
> and these crashes were experienced by users on simply using 2-3 tabs on safari browser and not multitasking .. google it up ipad and iphone 5s crashing due to limited 1gb ram.. 1gb ram was the major criticism that last year apple products received


 Well you're going offtopic anyways. Seems you haven't used a iOS device extensively, all your statements seems to be based on random google searches. 



			
				 rish said:
			
		

> this is what i am saying earlier moto g had the advantage in both hardware



But you said:



> i am not expecting a 40k grade hardware .. they should have used Snapdragon 410 instead and bumped up the Ram to atleast 1.5gb.......
> 
> look at the competition now like asus zenfone 5 and xiaomi mi3 ,even lumia 730 plus one plus one launching ,


hmmm


----------



## lywyre (Aug 22, 2014)

Whether G2 will be a success or not, my next device could well be that. 

Moto G will always be known for the game that it changed. It brought very capable phones at a very reasonable price. E is doing the same at that price level. Well played by Google, who is the ultimate winner.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 22, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Well you're going offtopic anyways. Seems you haven't used a iOS device extensively, all your statements seems to be based on random google searches.


yes you are right i haven't used it extensively but those who have are the ones who post these problems on forums etc..  and yes there is no true multitasking in neither android , ios  nor wp .. android can do partial true multitasking if app is coded that way.. symbian use to do true multitasking .. ok i'll not go into it more as it is going off topic 



> But you said:
> 
> hmmm



whats strange in that ? both statements are in support of each other.. snapdragon 410 and 1.5 gb ram are going to be mid range  Specs .. here moto is using 1 year old outdated specs..

again i am not saying g2 is a bad device or it will fail , all i am saying is the upgrade could have been so much better and substantial but it is only marginal hence disappointing .. price will be the deciding factor .. my bet is 10k and we have a winner


----------



## Adityag (Oct 17, 2014)

Moto G(First gen) available for purchase again from Flipkart! (Don't know for how much time it will be available)
Rs 10,000 for 16 GB
Rs 9,000 for 8 GB


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2014)

Adityag said:


> Moto G(First gen) available for purchase again from Flipkart! (Don't know for how much time it will be available)
> Rs 10,000 for 16 GB
> Rs 9,000 for 8 GB


I had opened this thread to ask "Where can I get Moto G 1st Gen?" and there you gave me good news.


----------



## Adityag (Oct 17, 2014)

ico said:


> I had opened this thread to ask "Where can I get Moto G 1st Gen?" and there you gave me good news.


I opened Flipkart to just check some products prices and found this info.
As the old gen will get lolipop update, this phone becomes the cheapest snapdragon 400 phone to get the latest android update with almost stock ui experience!
I am buying 8 GB one for my dad as his space requirements are more than fulfilled and the 4.5 inch screen is way more better to hold than 5 inch for him..


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2014)

Adityag said:


> I opened Flipkart to just check some products prices and found this info.
> As the old gen will get lolipop update, this phone becomes the cheapest snapdragon 400 phone to get the latest android update with almost stock ui experience!
> I am buying 8 GB one for my dad as his space requirements are more than fulfilled and the 4.5 inch screen is way more better to hold than 5 inch for him..


Same. I want to buy for my mom.

She's been using Nokia 5800 XpressMusic. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Adityag (Oct 17, 2014)

ico said:


> Same. I want to buy for my mom.
> 
> She's been using Nokia 5800 XpressMusic. Time to upgrade.



Same here again!
My dad uses 5233
I was anyway going to buy the new one for dad on Diwali and this proved to save me Rs 4,000 while being more suitable for his use... This is the real Diwali Dhamaka or Big Billion offer for me


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

With 1k difference, don't think one should buy 8 GB version. More the space more "pics" and "videos" it can hold. Might be useful if you dad wants to click some of those without worrying about space.

In 8 GB model, you will barely get 6 GB for your data. So choose more wisely.


----------



## Adityag (Oct 17, 2014)

Vyom said:


> With 1k difference, don't think one should buy 8 GB version. More the space more "pics" and "videos" it can hold. Might be useful if you dad wants to click some of those without worrying about space.
> 
> In 8 GB model, you will barely get 6 GB for your data. So choose more wisely.



Thanks for the advice
I have a 16 gb moto g myself.
I was actually going to buy the 16 gb one but dad said its not required for him. He is not too much interested in shooting pics and vids.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

^^ Well, its not about interest. It's about requirement.

I myself bought Lumia 520 for my dad. It also have 8 GB internal space. And usually its enough for daily use (he's not a gamer, lol). But when he goes for trips outside the internal memory falls short, since he records many videos than pics. Thankfully, Lumia 520 have expandable storage. But Moto G don't. So there is no choice to increase space later. So I really think storage shouldn't be compromised. But that's just me.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 17, 2014)

[h=1]Moto G (1st Gen)[/h](Black, with 16 GB) is now 9999 in flip! and after sbi debit/credit card cashback effective price gonna be 8999.10/-


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 17, 2014)

Can I root moto g without unlocking the bootloader? An application needs the permission of root, and I dont want to void any warranty, and wipe out any data. Any possibility of doing that?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Can I root moto g without unlocking the bootloader? An application needs the permission of root, and I dont want to void any warranty, and wipe out any data. Any possibility of doing that?



Is towel root safe guys? If yes

Try towel root,it's a 1 click root


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2014)

jkultimate said:


> Nope. If any app needs root permissions, you must root the device by unlocking the bootloader



Towel root can root without unlocking bootloader, A guy in moto g2 fb group did it


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 17, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Towel root can root without unlocking bootloader, A guy in moto g2 fb group did it



:O Really..? Bro please inbox me the details.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2014)

*



			I am not responsible if you brick or screw your device
		
Click to expand...

*
Download Towelroot apk for root Samsung Galaxy S5 and many more


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 17, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Download Towelroot apk for root Samsung Galaxy S5 and many more



Thanks bro


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2014)

How is the build quality of both the variants? Can they handle falls? My S2 was great in this regard.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

S2 is well built to take brutal falls. Display is well protected by sides and face down will also have no impact on the display. Recent device doesn't enclose this well


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2014)

ico said:


> How is the build quality of both the variants? Can they handle falls? My S2 was great in this regard.


Yes definitely 

- - - Updated - - -

Moto G is getting Lollipop mostly tomorrow


----------



## rohitshubham (Nov 13, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Yes definitely
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Moto G is getting Lollipop mostly tomorrow


Great news ... BTW how did you get to know this??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2014)

reports are it'll be a soak test. if so update will get delayed by 2-3 days. but as Moto G in US has already received the update, it can very likely be the final rom.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2014)

Moto G 2013 ...  phone works fine.. but lot of phone call disconnections... even with full network. Anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Moto G 2013 ...  phone works fine.. but lot of phone call disconnections... even with full network. Anyone else facing this issue?


No, Probably because my phone always stays in flight mode 

Post here - *forums.motorola.com/hives/3ba9b2429c/summary


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 17, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> No, Probably because my phone always stays in flight mode
> 
> Post here - *forums.motorola.com/hives/3ba9b2429c/summary



Thanks man...


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

Well I haven't yet received the soak test of moto g 2014


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 18, 2014)

64 Bit moto being tested

New Moto smartphone with Snapdragon 410 now in testing - GSMArena.com news


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 20, 2014)

my moto g 2 nd gen was replaced for hanging by flipkart and the replaced set haS WOrked well but lately while travelling in a train and during charging it in the train , the touch mechansim start to goof up opening somethng else.what could be wrong.the phenomenon stopped when i unplugged the charging


----------



## theterminator (Nov 20, 2014)

Moto G 2nd Gen looks cheap, buttons seem uneven with body.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 20, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> my moto g 2 nd gen was replaced for hanging by flipkart and the replaced set haS WOrked well but lately while travelling in a train and during charging it in the train , the touch mechansim start to goof up opening somethng else.what could be wrong.the phenomenon stopped when i unplugged the charging


Happened to me too.
Nothing wrong with phone, the higher harmonic content in the output causes some AC current in the system. Due to this the capacitive touch stops working perfectly


----------



## lywyre (Nov 21, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> my moto g 2 nd gen was replaced for hanging by flipkart and the replaced set haS WOrked well but lately while travelling in a train and during charging it in the train , the touch mechansim start to goof up opening somethng else.what could be wrong.the phenomenon stopped when i unplugged the charging



That happened to my phone too (Defy), and that also happens with my dad's Micromax charger. I will never again use the charging points in the trains or a non Moto charger for my Defy. 
I recommend you buy a powerbank if you travel a lot.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 21, 2014)

^^ +1 to that


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 21, 2014)

lywyre said:


> That happened to my phone too (Defy), and that also happens with my dad's Micromax charger. I will never again use the charging points in the trains or a non Moto charger for my Defy.
> I recommend you buy a powerbank if you travel a lot.


-please suggest a affordable powerbank.also when do i see the lollipop upgrade on my moto g 2 2nd gen


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 22, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> -please suggest a affordable powerbank.also when do i see the lollipop upgrade on my moto g 2 2nd gen


Mi 5200mAh (I have one )


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 22, 2014)

Get Mi power bank 10000mAh version.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 25, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Get Mi power bank 10000mAh version.


does it have usb cable and a power cable


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> does it have usb cable


Yes but very short


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

Mi Power bank don't have a AC adapter. So you can only charge where you can connect it to a USB post. Something which surprises Mi Powerbank buyers.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Mi Power bank don't have a AC adapter. So you can only charge where you can connect it to a USB post. Something which surprises Mi Powerbank buyers.


Most powerbanks don't come with ac adapter lol


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 26, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Most powerbanks don't come with ac adapter lol



i mean can this MI 10000 nAH powerbank be charged with a ac current or not.also which cheap 2A charger should i buy for fast charging this powerbank.


----------



## savvy (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone tried  *shopmeenova.appspot.com  ? 
Any better alternative(s) ? I want something that is small & stylish like this..


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 29, 2014)

Could someone tell me-

1)Does moto g have screen mirroring feature?

2)how can i play media files via wifi direct to tv by moto g.
Sony xperia has the throw function and Samsung has the similar function in its media players


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 7, 2014)

Motorola Moto G (XT1033) Android 5.0 Lollipop update starts rolling out in India | TechOne3


----------



## jhingalala (Dec 23, 2014)

has anyone received lollipop for MOTO G1 in India?





sumit05 said:


> Motorola Moto G (XT1033) Android 5.0 Lollipop update starts rolling out in India | TechOne3


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 14, 2015)

_my moto g2 new gen APPS symbol has turned white-when i touch it it opens up the display only partialy though when i touch individual icons they open up fully-whats wrong_


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 16, 2015)

It seems Moto G first generation has started getting updates

Android 5.0 Lollipop update for Moto G XT1033 | Customs Today


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 16, 2015)

Still haven't got the lollipop update in my moto g2,  I'm guessing there's something wrong with it?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 16, 2015)

Dying for the update..


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 18, 2015)

Updated my phone to lolipop . I am using the Asia retail version which I flashed manually. The new skins in dial pad and while calling is awesome. Phone is hanging a little occasionally. Will do a partition wipe and cache wipe later


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2015)

There are pulled updates backup available over at XDA for G 2014. You need to unlock bootloader though, which is stopping me from applying it.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There are pulled updates backup available over at XDA for G 2014. You need to unlock bootloader though, which is stopping me from applying it.



No you do not need Unlocked Bootloader for the OTA zip


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2015)

theserpent said:


> No you do not need Unlocked Bootloader for the OTA zip


[Strike]You need to unlock boot loader to flash any zip[/strike]
Signed zip from google can be flashed


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have not unlocked boot loader. Just flashed the zip manually. That's it


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jan 18, 2015)

Is Moto G first gen better or 2nd gen?  

Flipkart says First Gen is permanently discontinued.??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I have not unlocked boot loader. Just flashed the zip manually. That's it



How, from where? PM me the link please.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2015)

ACidBaseD said:


> Is Moto G first gen better or 2nd gen?
> 
> Flipkart says First Gen is permanently discontinued.??



definitely 2nd gen. 1st gen was discontinued as soon as 2nd gen went on sale.



harshilsharma63 said:


> There are pulled updates backup available over at XDA for G 2014. You need to unlock bootloader though, which is stopping me from applying it.



no need to unlock the bootloader. already updated my sister's moto g to lollipop. just rename the OTA file (remove any space from the name else mobile won't detect the update) and follow the procedure.

[5.0.2][OFFICIAL][XT1068]Lollipop Indian OTA Captured

read the FAQ. i think the rom you were talking about was the brazilian soak test.

PS: i think the final update has to be flashed/updated again which should arrive in a week or two. so those with 2nd gen better hold as there are still a few bugs left.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm on Soak test Lollipop from 1st week of December and it's okay.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2015)

sam said:


> definitely 2nd gen. 1st gen was discontinued as soon as 2nd gen went on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is system version 21.11.23 or 21.11.14?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What is system version 21.11.23 or 21.11.14?



you need to be on 21.11.23 else the update won't work


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2015)

sam said:


> you need to be on 21.11.23 else the update won't work



Installed 21.11.23 OTA through recovery. WIll install 5.0.2 tomorrow.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 18, 2015)

I am on 220.21.28... Anyone facing wifi issues? I cannot see ssid if I restart router(its using AES encryption)
However TKIP works fine.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> [Strike]You need to unlock boot loader to flash any zip[/strike]
> Signed zip from google can be flashed



Motorola signed zip*

Unlike nexus devices Moto devices comes with recovery which is capable of flashing zip.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome update..
Time to get rid of Swiftkey stock is better..
Face unlock is improved

Missing xposed though


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 19, 2015)

Successfully updated my XT1068 from 21.11.23 to 22.46.28 (Lollipop 5.0.2). Will report any issue as I use the device.. Working fine so far.

*i.imgur.com/Ze3Wh1Y.png

*i.imgur.com/WfeRPv5.png

*i.imgur.com/pzN6HlR.png


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 20, 2015)

Battery drain is more on lollipop. Anyone facing the same?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 20, 2015)

^^ inverse for me


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2015)

When will L update come on Moto G? first one.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2015)

Piyush said:


> When will L update come on Moto G? first one.



soak test is live with a few bugs (brightness slider, wifi, network symbol to name a few) so expect it by early next month.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2015)

sam said:


> soak test is live with a few bugs (brightness slider, wifi, network symbol to name a few) so expect it by early next month.



Oh thank god. I thought they will ignore this population.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2015)

sam said:


> soak test is live with a few bugs *(brightness slider, wifi, network symbol to name a few*) so expect it by early next month.



These are the exact three problems I am facing with lollipop. Brightness slider doesn't work if adaptive brightness is enabled, wifi sometimes doesn't connect unless you open the wifi settings, signal level drops to 0 sometimes. Other than that some screen flickering when closing apps is common. Other than these it's much faster than Kitkat.


----------



## zapout (Jan 23, 2015)

I just updated my first gen moto g to lollipop through ota. It's stable so far. Version is 5.0.2


----------



## puli44 (Jan 23, 2015)

got the update ... looks fine.. hope its defect free


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 23, 2015)

I just saw the update on my sister's moto g2 (2014),  downloading atm  (337.4MB)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2015)

i did not get the update, it says ur device's software is up 2 date. - moto g 1st gen


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> i did not get the update, it says ur device's software is up 2 date. - moto g 1st gen



It's not under mass public release. SOAK test is going on. You can nstall the captured OTA yourself if you need it sooner.


----------



## puli44 (Jan 23, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> i did not get the update, it says ur device's software is up 2 date. - moto g 1st gen


you will get around today/tommorow. i'm also using moto g 1st version only ..initially i got same thing.But after sometime i got update.

you will get it around today/tommorow.it is common while they release it some devices will get and some will get late.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> It's not under mass public release. SOAK test is going on. You can nstall the captured OTA yourself if you need it sooner.



they released today officially.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

The official rollout for the masses has began with 5.0.2.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2015)

Im stuck on 47% mark. Any help?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 23, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Im stuck on 47% mark. Any help?



Cancel Update.Restart phone.
Start the update again


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 23, 2015)

update size??? any link for download???

- - - Updated - - -

and any news about moto e 5.0 update???


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 23, 2015)

357MB for Moto G first gen.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> update size??? any link for download???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and any news about moto e 5.0 update???



377 MB for Moto G 2nd gen.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 24, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 977 MB for Moto G 2nd gen.



It was around 360 MB for my sister's phone :/

PS: It is 2nd gen as yours.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2015)

deepanshuchg said:


> It was around 360 MB for my sister's phone :/
> 
> PS: It is 2nd gen as yours.



Sorry, typo. Its 377 MB.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

different sizes??? for same mobile??? k leave it... actually my cousin don't have that much internet speed so asked me whether I can download offline.. will try from xda.. thanks.. all


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Moto X 1st and 2nd Gen Discussion*

lollipop working absolutely fine in my g2 new gen.how does one delete contacts ,cant figure out that.can someone help.thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Moto X 1st and 2nd Gen Discussion*



andy_65_in said:


> lollipop working absolutely fine in my g2 new gen.how does one delete contacts ,cant figure out that.can someone help.thanks



open contact > edit (pencil symbol) > delete. there maybe an easier way to do the same.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: The Moto X 1st and 2nd Gen Discussion*



sam said:


> open contact > edit (pencil symbol) > delete. there maybe an easier way to do the same.



For multiple deletion,

Contacts -> 3 vertical dots (or menu button) -> delete -> select the ones you want to delete.


----------



## vikash (Jan 24, 2015)

So, the Call Recorder worked with the Android JB, stopped working in KitKat. Any idea if it's working with Android Lollipop?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Sam and saiyan-it worked.any idea when will lollipop be available for moto e.my moto device manager isnt responding with my moto g2( used to earlier)-what should i do.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 25, 2015)

Guys, the system update got paused when the net connection went bonkers. Now, there's nothing in the notification center and when I try to update through Settings, it's saying the software is up to date.  

I cleared the data of Moto Contextual Services many times, but same thing. Also used Device Manager from PC, to no avail. Any workarounds?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 25, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, the system update got paused when the net connection went bonkers. Now, there's nothing in the notification center and when I try to update through Settings, it's saying the software is up to date.
> 
> I cleared the data of Moto Contextual Services many times, but same thing. Also used Device Manager from PC, to no avail. Any workarounds?



Flash manually


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, the system update got paused when the net connection went bonkers. Now, there's nothing in the notification center and when I try to update through Settings, it's saying the software is up to date.
> 
> I cleared the data of Moto Contextual Services many times, but same thing. Also used Device Manager from PC, to no avail. Any workarounds?



Lollipop was only under testing phase. Rollout has begun only yesterday. You should get the update soon. You can always install the update manually though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 25, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Lollipop was only under testing phase. Rollout has begun only yesterday. You should get the update soon. You can always install the update manually though.



Yes, I got the update yesterday. It wasn't the soak test. 

And where can I download the official ROM? Link please?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yes, I got the update yesterday. It wasn't the soak test.
> 
> And where can I download the official ROM? Link please?



Do you mean the official Lollipop OTA file? Check links on this page- [5.0.2][OFFICIAL][XT1068]Lollipop Indian OTAâ€¦ | Moto G (2014) | XDA Forums


----------



## puli44 (Jan 27, 2015)

i got two picasa apps  after update ? dont know why ?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 27, 2015)

Even after repeated reinstalls and uninstalls, moto device manager unable to read my moto g 2 new gen, tried two types of data.what should i do


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> Even after repeated reinstalls and uninstalls, moto device manager unable to read my moto g 2 new gen, tried two types of data.what should i do



uninstall and delete phone driver from PC. disconnect the phone. reconnect it in MTP mode and the driver installation should proceed.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> uninstall and delete phone driver from PC. disconnect the phone. reconnect it in MTP mode and the driver installation should proceed.


which one should i unistall-the motorola mobile driver installation or the motorola device manager since both my moto g2 and moto e not responding,am using MTP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> which one should i unistall-the motorola mobile driver installation or the motorola device manager since both my moto g2 and moto e not responding,am using MTP



open device manager and uninstall whichever driver is showing a yellow exclamation mark.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> open device manager and uninstall whichever driver is showing a yellow exclamation mark.


cant see any yellow mark in the device manager or the programmes and features


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> cant see any yellow mark in the device manager or the programmes and features



then in the device manager itself, uninstall all motorola drivers and then reconnect the phone in MTP mode. It should start the driver installation again.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2015)

puli44 said:


> i got two picasa apps  after update ? dont know why ?



same for everyone. even 1st gen Moto G got 2 shortcuts.



andy_65_in said:


> Even after repeated reinstalls and uninstalls, moto device manager unable to read my moto g 2 new gen, tried two types of data.what should i do



remove all motorola software and try this: Moto G USB Drivers.

read somewhere that if you are still on XP you'll need Media Player 11 for MTP to work.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 28, 2015)

sam said:


> same for everyone. even 1st gen Moto G got 2 shortcuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on windows 8-what to do


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> I am on windows 8-what to do



install the driver i linked to. after driver installation pc will install/configure the driver on first connection of the mobile. try it.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 29, 2015)

Yaar nothing seems to work-dont kn ow what to do now.thinking of downloading some android to pc tranfer software


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> Yaar nothing seems to work-dont know what to do now.thinking of downloading some android to pc tranfer software



Install ES File Explorer and use it to transfer files to-and-from the pc over wifi network. 
Also, post a screenshot of device manager.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 30, 2015)

I just recently updated to lollipop, how do you change the white background in the a apps menu to a transparent one?

I also discovered that there is a hidden flappy birds clone game in it. Very hard..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> I just recently updated to lollipop, *how do you change the white background in the a apps menu to a transparent one?*
> I also discovered that there is a hidden flappy birds clone game in it. Very hard..



use Nova Launcher instead


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 30, 2015)

Guys, i got my Moto G delivered a cpl a hrs ago. As soon as i turned it on, i got a system update notification. It is downloading extremely slowly inspite of having a 8mbps broadband connection. Been over an hour and just about closing in on 100 mb. I haven't checked out the other features yet, as i m updating to lolipop on first boot. 

Just one query, is the power and volume rocker button slightly loosely fitted on all Moto G's ?

Edit : I am charging the phone as it downloads. But i dont see the LED turned on while charging. Is it normal ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2015)

Sparky19 said:


> Edit : I am charging the phone as it downloads. But i dont see the LED turned on while charging. Is it normal ?



normal. only turns on for notification.


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 31, 2015)

How to delete multiple contacts in lollipop ? I have landed up importing my contacts a couple of times and i am now having a lot of duplicate contacts. Is deleting one by one the only option ? or is there any other way ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

Sparky19 said:


> How to delete multiple contacts in lollipop ? I have landed up importing my contacts a couple of times and i am now having a lot of duplicate contacts. Is deleting one by one the only option ? or is there any other way ?



see post #1714 

*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/179362-moto-g-discussion-thread-post2196850.html#post2196850



> For multiple deletion,
> 
> Contacts -> 3 vertical dots (or menu button) -> delete -> select the ones you want to delete.


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> see post #1714
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/179362-moto-g-discussion-thread-post2196850.html#post2196850



I did see that post and tried that method as well. But there is no such option in my mobile . If i click on the 3 dots menu, i can only delete the chosen contact. There is no option to choose multiple contacts. Have no idea as to how or why my contacts were imported around 5 odd times. I had to manually delete each contact one by one . Was an absolutely frustrating experience.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 31, 2015)

Sparky19 said:


> I did see that post and tried that method as well. But there is no such option in my mobile . If i click on the 3 dots menu, i can only delete the chosen contact. There is no option to choose multiple contacts. Have no idea as to how or why my contacts were imported around 5 odd times. I had to manually delete each contact one by one . Was an absolutely frustrating experience.



Login to your GMail Account in your PC, go to contacts, select and delete unwanted contacts.



Helpful Links: 
Contacts+ for Android Is One of the Best Contact Managers We've Used
Google Contacts Can Kill Duplicates in Bulk
How to Merge Duplicate Contacts on Android
How to Easily Merge Duplicate Contacts « Android.AppStorm


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

Sparky19 said:


> I did see that post and tried that method as well. But there is no such option in my mobile . If i click on the 3 dots menu, i can only delete the chosen contact. There is no option to choose multiple contacts. Have no idea as to how or why my contacts were imported around 5 odd times. I had to manually delete each contact one by one . Was an absolutely frustrating experience.



Are you sure you aren't opening a contact and then trying to delete it instead of opening the contacts/people app and then doing as said before?


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are you sure you aren't opening a contact and then trying to delete it instead of opening the contacts/people app and then doing as said before?



Yes, i am going to the contacts icon/app from the app tray. In the contacts, when i click on the 3dots/menu, i get the following 4 options - (1) Contacts to display  (2) Import/Export   (3) Accounts  (4) Settings. There is no option to delete  I have to click on each contact, only then delete option is available.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are you sure you aren't opening a contact and then trying to delete it instead of opening the contacts/people app and then doing as said before?



there is no multi select setting in contacts anymore (in both models). a third party contact app may help.

- - - Updated - - -



Sparky19 said:


> Yes, i am going to the contacts icon/app from the app tray. In the contacts, when i click on the 3dots/menu, i get the following 4 options - (1) Contacts to display  (2) Import/Export   (3) Accounts  (4) Settings. There is no option to delete  I have to click on each contact, only then delete option is available.



why don't you follow lywre's method. login though google, sync, delete contacts in PC, sync again. it is faster that way.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm getting these options
*i.imgur.com/gomt7ONl.jpeg


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm getting these options



I am not getting the 'Delete' and 'Memory status' options . Going by Sam's reply, looks like he ain't getting it as well. Wondering how is it different for you. 
In that case, there might be a few more differences in our lollipop versions


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mobile data randomly stops working. Same with Wifi. This is a buggy update. Android L


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm getting these options
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



are you on CM12?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2015)

sam said:


> are you on CM12?



Liquidsmooth v4 and different phone


----------



## reddead (Feb 1, 2015)

my moto g's performance has deteriorated since the L update..will a factory reset solve this?

and also is there a decent custom rom?


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 1, 2015)

reddead said:


> my moto g's performance has deteriorated since the L update..will a factory reset solve this?
> 
> and also is there a decent custom rom?



Try these animation settings in _Developer Options_. 

Set Window Animation Scale, Transition Animation Scale, and Animation Duration scale to .5x


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 1, 2015)

Guys I flashed the Asia retail version on my moto g 2013. The phone has gone slow. It has even started hanging. Anyone facing same issues?


----------



## reddead (Feb 7, 2015)

so i am fed up of the really poor performance after the 5.0 update...

i am looking forward to flashing a custom rom, 
so i am on 5.0.2(stock), how do i unlock the bootloader? and root? and do i need to flash cm11 to flash cm12?

i used to do flashing(on my s2) but moto g is much more complicated compared to s2.
xda is confusing as hell....


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 7, 2015)

What poor performance you guys are talking about? I am facing no issues whatsoever.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Feb 7, 2015)

reddead said:


> so i am fed up of the really poor performance after the 5.0 update...
> 
> i am looking forward to flashing a custom rom,
> so i am on 5.0.2(stock), how do i unlock the bootloader? and root? and do i need to flash cm11 to flash cm12?
> ...


Download towelroot to root. 

Then install rom manager for clockwork mod. 

Download roms and flash via rom manager. 

Much simple.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 7, 2015)

damn all of this is making me wait for lollipop fix. Should i wait before installing 5 update?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm facing an issue where sometimes the service provider's signal level drops to 0 at places I get low signal at.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 8, 2015)

^^similar with my n5


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 8, 2015)

Nope guys the new ota has been changed. 5.0.2 is quite smooth.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 9, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Nope guys the new ota has been changed. 5.0.2 is quite smooth.



I'm on 5.0.2, still facing issue Waiting for 5.1 for release.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 10, 2015)

Today, when I picked up my Moto G 2nd gen, the screen wasn't working  had to power it off and then it worked  these are some reasons why I wish it had a removable battery


----------



## chris (Feb 12, 2015)

I just placed order for Moto G. I am using Moto Defy, i see Moto G only support Micro SIM. I am using normal SIM from BSNL on my Moto Defy. What should i do to get it changed to Micro SIM ? How long it take BSNL to get this SIM converted to Micro ?


----------



## amjath (Feb 12, 2015)

chris said:


> I just placed order for Moto G. I am using Moto Defy, i see Moto G only support Micro SIM. I am using normal SIM from BSNL on my Moto Defy. What should i do to get it changed to Micro SIM ? How long it take BSNL to get this SIM converted to Micro ?


Just go to the nearby shop and resize your sim to micro Sim


----------



## chris (Feb 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Just go to the nearby shop and resize your sim to micro Sim



Thanks, asked local guy about Idea SIM, he said no Micro, but have tool to cut SIM. So i will get getting it done when Moto G lands


----------



## $hadow (Feb 12, 2015)

Generally it is a whole time process for getting a micro sim. Better get it cut locally.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

chris said:


> I just placed order for Moto G. I am using Moto Defy, i see Moto G only support Micro SIM. I am using normal SIM from BSNL on my Moto Defy. What should i do to get it changed to Micro SIM ? How long it take BSNL to get this SIM converted to Micro ?



get it cut locally, shouldn't cost more than 20 Rs. 

these stupid operators take way too much time to issue microsim even if you want to have it instead of normal sim when getting the connection.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2015)

chris said:


> Thanks, asked local guy about Idea SIM, he said no Micro, but have tool to cut SIM. So i will get getting it done when Moto G lands



cutting the sim may cause signal drop.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2015)

Some people say that cutting the sim can damage it beyond repair, and it's advisable to get a new micro sim issued instead.

I think such cases are really rare and there are millions of users using SIM cards cut by that punch machine type of thing without any problems. My Xperia Z Ultra has a really troublesome SIM slot because of its waterproofing body and flap but i've had no problems.

- - - Updated - - -



sam said:


> cutting the sim may cause signal drop.



Is there any legitimate source to verify this ? I'm not denying it, SIM card and electronics and other related things are really complicated stuff, but if you think plainly, the cut SIM only scraps off the plastic around the chip area, is it really going to make any difference to signal strength?


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am using a cut Sim. No problems


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I am using a cut Sim. No problems



Same here. No problems.

Moto G 1st Gen/2nd Gen is one of the best phones I have seen other than Asus Zenfone 5.


----------



## Adityag (Feb 12, 2015)

I cut my dad's sim when he upgraded to moto g and it gave problems from the first day itself....random call drops, sometimes out of network for hours, low signal was common. Initially I thought there is problem with the device itself but I used with other sim and it worked properly...
So we got new sim and no problems occured till now.

I guess the sim got cut improperly...


----------



## amjath (Feb 12, 2015)

^ yeah improper cutting also happens, by the way I bought new nano sim instead of cutting since micro easy to cut than nano. If it is other operator sim is easy task they will activate in hours but it's bsnl so think about it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 15, 2015)

Did anyone rooted their Moto G 2014 on Lollipop? Is yes please tell how.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Did anyone rooted their Moto G 2014 on Lollipop? Is yes please tell how.



Check XDA.
You need to unlock your bootloader to root


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 16, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Check XDA.
> You need to unlock your bootloader to root



The thing is I'm new to the android ecosystem. There are multiple threads on XDA about this and all specify different methods. That's why I wanted someone experienced to point me some resource.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The thing is I'm new to the android ecosystem. There are multiple threads on XDA about this and all specify different methods. That's why I wanted someone experienced to point me some resource.



if you are still suffering from those lag issue, better download and reflash the stock rom (5.0.2) with complete wipe.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 16, 2015)

sam said:


> if you are still suffering from those lag issue, better download and reflash the stock rom (5.0.2) with complete wipe.



No I'm not facing any lag issues.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No I'm not facing any lag issues.



Here.
[TOOL] The Ultimate Moto G 2014 ToolKit | Moto G (2014) | XDA Forums


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 17, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Here.
> [TOOL] The Ultimate Moto G 2014 ToolKit | Moto G (2014) | XDA Forums



Will be trying that today. Backing up first.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Will be trying that today. Backing up first.



Remember your warranty will be void.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2015)

Done. Unlocked bootloader and got root access. Though in the process I got stuck in boot loop for about 30 mins but the device finally started.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Done. Unlocked bootloader and got root access. Though in the process I got stuck in boot loop for about 30 mins but the device finally started.



So finally you did it. Enjoy the freedom of Android.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So finally you did it. Enjoy the freedom of Android.



Yeah, I'll be finding what I can do after rooting. I knew of only a few things.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yeah, I'll be finding what I can do after rooting. I knew of only a few things.



First thing, Download Greenify and Hibernate all apps(Expect whatsapp or IM's which you depend on for notifications) and select auto hibernation, you will save atleast 10% more battery


----------



## $hadow (Feb 19, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yeah, I'll be finding what I can do after rooting. I knew of only a few things.



Xposed is available first install that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2015)

theserpent said:


> First thing, Download Greenify and Hibernate all apps(Expect whatsapp or IM's which you depend on for notifications) and select auto hibernation, you will save atleast 10% more battery





$hadow said:


> Xposed is available first install that.



Waiting for Xposed to become stable on Lollipop. Right now it's just beta.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 19, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Waiting for Xposed to become stable on Lollipop. Right now it's just beta.


Still almost all modules work and now there are modules being built specifically for lollipop


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Still almost all modules work and now there are modules being built specifically for lollipop



Okay, I'll try that.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Waiting for Xposed to become stable on Lollipop. Right now it's just beta.



Give it a shot but just be careful which ever module you choose it is made for lollipop or else it could cause bootloops.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Give it a shot but just be careful which ever module you choose it is made for lollipop or else it could cause bootloops.



Will take care.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

Having a weird problem on my sis moto g at the time of call the phone screen goes all black and keep on ringing. She has to press power button and repress it to answer the call. Any one on the same boat?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Having a weird problem on my sis moto g at the time of call the phone screen goes all black and keep on ringing. She has to press power button and repress it to answer the call. Any one on the same boat?



Similar problem with mee too. Screen stays off for few seconds in receiving call.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Similar problem with mee too. Screen stays off for few seconds in receiving call.



But in my case it never turns on. Any workaround?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 22, 2015)

Try clearing cache from recovery.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

Tried it nothing changed. Problem still persisting.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 23, 2015)

Guys please suggest a good custom ROM for Moto G first generation. Stock lollipop is lagging. 

[ROM][Falcon/UNIFIED]XPerience-9.0.2_r1 NIGHâ€¦ | Moto G | XDA Forums
how is the above one?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 24, 2015)

Experiencing some bugs on moto g 1st gen with lollipop. Sometimes the screen wouldn't respond to touch and have to wait till the battery runs out. The dictionary feature oof KitKat was better. The stock home screen looks almost same as KitKat and doesn't feel as good as moto x 2nd gen lollipop. Not so happy about this.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

Well they treated moto g 1st gen badly and I think moto x 1st gen is still lacking lollipop.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 24, 2015)

ashis_lakra said:


> Experiencing some bugs on moto g 1st gen with lollipop. Sometimes the screen wouldn't respond to touch and have to wait till the battery runs out. The dictionary feature oof KitKat was better. The stock home screen looks almost same as KitKat and doesn't feel as good as moto x 2nd gen lollipop. Not so happy about this.



If you could turn the screen on/off using the power button, then you could restart the mobile by long pressing the power button (10-15 seconds)


----------



## Sparky19 (Mar 14, 2015)

Today i woke up to see my Moto G (lollipop) battery at 1%. I put it on charge and i see now after an hour and it still shows 1%. If i remove the charger, it shows the battery low notification. But whilst connected to the charger, it shows as charging but it remains at 1 % and not increasing. 

Could someone please help me with this asap.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 14, 2015)

Try to turn off the phone and then charge. Turn on phone after an hour or so.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 14, 2015)

Moto G(kitkat) is showing as up to date even though android 5 is out. What is the issue here? how to fix it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Moto G(kitkat) is showing as up to date even though android 5 is out. What is the issue here? how to fix it



Updates roll out in sequence, not all together to everyone. You ca either wait or install Lollipop yourself from XDA.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 14, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Updates roll out in sequence, not all together to everyone. You ca either wait or install Lollipop yourself from XDA.



but its been 2 months... how slow is the roll out? everybody has lollipop on their moto g now!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> but its been 2 months... how slow is the roll out? everybody has lollipop on their moto g now!



I cannot say about the exact reason. You can install the update yourself. Look in XDA forums.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

I am hoping for 5.1 to fix the weird bugs that are on moto g.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Moto G(kitkat) is showing as up to date even though android 5 is out. What is the issue here? how to fix it



if you have 1st gen, install Motorola Update Services. If 2nd gen, better get the zip and flash it manually.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 17, 2015)

how can i remove the pattern lock in a moto g2,dont require it since i use applock  now


----------



## amjath (Mar 17, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> how can i remove the pattern lock in a moto g2,dont require it since i use applock  now


Settings -> security/lockscreen -> screen lock. And remove it. IMO using these apps will drain battery. I tried some app lock which gave me 1000s of wakelocks


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> how can i remove the pattern lock in a moto g2,dont require it since i use applock  now



Applock might result in bad battery.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 17, 2015)

bad bttery means what-battery drain?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

^^ Yeah, battery will get discahrged very quickly and it won't perform well.


----------



## arkkrish (Mar 18, 2015)

I just recently updated to Lollipop and I am having issues with enabling mobile data. After hearing many users complain about 5.0, I decided to wait and stick with KitKat for now. But somehow (maybe I pressed the update button without knowing it) my Moto G 1st Gen got updated with Lollipop. Now I have a big headache connecting to the internet via 3G. Even in KitKat I had problems with connecting to 3G internet sometimes. But only sometimes. Even in those rare occasions, I would simply turn on Airplane mode. Once I turn it off again, the 3G connection will be active. But in Lollipop  no matter what I do, I just can't enable mobile data. Anyone else facing this issue? What's the fix?


----------



## Sparky19 (Mar 30, 2015)

My Moto G2 on Lollipop has began to hang like crazy. Even a restart doesn't seem to help much. Is there a solution for this ?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Sparky19 said:


> My Moto G2 on Lollipop has began to hang like crazy. Even a restart doesn't seem to help much. Is there a solution for this ?



Root it and install lollipop memory leak fix from xposed. I was also experiencing similar issue and now it is butter fluid.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 30, 2015)

where can i replace a cracked moto g2 screen


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> where can i replace a cracked moto g2 screen



Service centres


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 31, 2015)

too costly


----------



## Minion (Mar 31, 2015)

^But safe.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> too costly



Honestly, we tried to find a replacement screen for your HP laptop and you didn't buy it. This time I think you should try finding a replacement screen yourself.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

Moto was planning to launch mobile service station, I wonder if they launched or not.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 3, 2015)

please suggest some good quality protection for my moto g2-cracked my screen when it fell down from just abt 1/2 ft-replacing the screen but need something which can protect the screen from future crashes


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 3, 2015)

Can the Moto G play 1080p videos without any lags or stutters ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

try mx player and install codec for your device.
if not happened then, root it, install another rom, kernel and try it.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 3, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> try mx player and install codec for your device.
> if not happened then, root it, install another rom, kernel and try it.



I don't have it, I want to know as to whether the Crapdragon 400/410 is powerful enough to play 1080p videos without lags or stutters ?


----------



## ankushv (Apr 3, 2015)

Moto g can play 1080p videos scaled down to 720p in mx player in hw and sw mode . I have the first gen moto g .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

AbhMkh said:


> I don't have it, I want to know as to whether the snapdragon 400/410 is powerful enough to play 1080p videos without lags or stutters ?


1080p is supported; even HEVC is. (*www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/400)
TBH, there is no point in keeping/playing 1080p videos on a 720p screen.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Moto g can play 1080p videos scaled down to 720p in mx player in hw and sw mode . I have the first gen moto g .



The point is not what it can but it is will you be able to see the difference in doing so.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 8, 2015)

*Re: The Moto X 1st and 2nd Gen Discussion*

where can i get a good quality screen protector for moto g2 new gen


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: The Moto X 1st and 2nd Gen Discussion*



andy_65_in said:


> where can i get a good quality screen protector for moto g2 new gen



from amazon, flipkart, snapdeal and even from local shops.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2015)

Bump.

Come on, guys, its a great phone.

Tried CyanogenMOd 12.1 nightlies? Man they are butter smooth. Puts stock to shame.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Come on, guys, its a great phone.
> 
> Tried CyanogenMOd 12.1 nightlies? Man they are butter smooth. Puts stock to shame.



right now any other custom rom can make stock rom to shame.


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> right now any other custom rom can make stock rom to shame.



vanir exodus puts CM to shame


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> vanir exodus puts CM to shame



This one is a oneplus exclusive rom or dev also do work for other devices since I haven't heard about it on nexus devices.


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> This one is a oneplus exclusive rom or dev also do work for other devices since I haven't heard about it on nexus devices.



no no they suppport some nexus 
index Â· powered by h5ai 0.26.1 ([url]*larsjung.de/h5ai/)[/url]


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> no no they suppport some nexus
> index Â· powered by h5ai 0.26.1 ([url]*larsjung.de/h5ai/)[/url]



Ah thanks for this.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

Which custom ROMs are you guys using on first generation? Am using CM12


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> no no they suppport some nexus
> index Â· powered by h5ai 0.26.1 ([url]*larsjung.de/h5ai/)[/url]


There is no falcon in there. This means no first gen moto G right?


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> There is no falcon in there. This means no first gen moto G right?


Yep, they are quite new actually so needs sometime


----------



## andy_65_in (May 11, 2015)

got my moto g 2broken screen replaced  by a local screen-the phone now wont acept 2 sims which when inseretd sees it crash or hang but working fine wtih one sim-what should i do( used factory reset also)


----------



## Minion (May 12, 2015)

Do a factory reset see if it fixes problem if not try flashing custom rom.


----------



## jebasheela (May 12, 2015)

This one is most of the Indian people are avoiding one, I don't know why it happens in India????


----------



## savvy (May 17, 2015)

Hello guys, i am facing a strange problem.... My original charger stopped working one month back.. Then i used two chargers from Micromax and Samsung (standard micro-usb).. Both of them eventually stopped working.. I don't know what is happening.. I think they are somehow related to my phone.. Any idea what is happening ?? Meanwhile, suggest me a suitable charger for my Moto G 1st gen.. Thank you..


----------



## amjath (May 17, 2015)

savvy said:


> Hello guys, i am facing a strange problem.... My original charger stopped working one month back.. Then i used two chargers from Micromax and Samsung (standard micro-usb).. Both of them eventually stopped working.. I don't know what is happening.. I think they are somehow related to my phone.. Any idea what is happening ?? Meanwhile, suggest me a suitable charger for my Moto G 1st gen.. Thank you..


Is it the same wall socket you were using to which 3 chargers went kaput. If so get your wall socket checked. 

If it is from different sockets, get your phone USB port checked.

Edit: the former is the possible issue not the latter


----------



## savvy (May 18, 2015)

Thank you for your reply..  I was thinking about it later..  Will get the socket checked..  
However,  is it better to use original Moto charger?  I can't find original one anywhere online or local store...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2015)

savvy said:


> Thank you for your reply..  I was thinking about it later..  Will get the socket checked..
> However,  is it better to use original Moto charger?  I can't find original one anywhere online or local store...



Yeah same issue.. where can I get an original moto g charger?


----------



## sumit05 (May 19, 2015)

May be from Moto service centre.


----------



## savvy (May 19, 2015)

Yeah,  it is available at service centres..  Meanwhile, i have found some sellers at eBay selling original chargers,  check it..  I have bought one samsung charger..  Doing good..


----------



## Sparky19 (May 27, 2015)

I get whatsapp notifications only when i am connected to wifi. If i am on data, i get none. I have to constantly log into whatsapp to check if i have received any messages. 

Is there any solution to fix this push notification problem on data..?


----------



## dan4u (May 28, 2015)

Need to get a phone for my mother, she doesn't care abut specs but battery life matters, considering moto G1 over G2...its Rs 1000 cheaper on Flipkart. is the  G1 better in battery life?


----------



## Techguy (May 28, 2015)

Yes, many reviews say that.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2015)

dan4u said:


> Need to get a phone for my mother, she doesn't care abut specs but battery life matters, considering moto G1 over G2...its Rs 1000 cheaper on Flipkart. is the  G1 better in battery life?



i have both gen in my home. difference in battery backup is too small, specially after lollipop update.


----------



## Ironman (May 30, 2015)

Should i Update my MotoG (1st Gen) to Lollipop ?

I read some articles that it becomes slow after the update .
I heard that Many Apps & Games also stop working .
Infact my friends who updated theirs seems sluggish to me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Should i Update my MotoG (1st Gen) to Lollipop ?
> 
> I read some articles that it becomes slow after the update .
> I heard that Many Apps & Games also stop working .
> Infact my friends who updated theirs seems sluggish to me.



I have one.. would say dontdo it. wait for 5.1


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Should i Update my MotoG (1st Gen) to Lollipop ?
> 
> I read some articles that it becomes slow after the update .
> I heard that Many Apps & Games also stop working .
> Infact my friends who updated theirs seems sluggish to me.


Upgrade and do a Factory Reset straight away.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2015)

ico said:


> Upgrade and do a Factory Reset straight away.



it lags at times even with factory reset


----------



## reddead (Jun 2, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it lags at times even with factory reset



flash a custom rom, when i had the phone even i hated the lollipop update, 

i flashed a srock based rom and it was all good...


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 8, 2015)

pictures shot from m y moto g2 new gen appear very small when downloaded in my window 8 lalppie though the videos play ok.what can i do


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2015)

Set higher camera resolution. ?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

See in what res you are clicking if is 4:3 it will be going to look small. But if you change the res to a lower res it will be going to shoot in 16:9 which will be big but with a lot of less detail.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 9, 2015)

I changed to 4:3 resolution right away. The difference is noticeable.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> pictures shot from m y moto g2 new gen appear very small when downloaded in my window 8 lalppie though the videos play ok.what can i do



Change aspect ratio to 4:3.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 11, 2015)

ok, thanks


----------



## savvy (Jun 14, 2015)

HELP NEEDED !!! I have rooted my moto g 1st gen today... Everything was going fine... Then i made a nandroid backup (i have used TWRP)... It showed that backup is successfull... After that i pressed reboot system and my phone is not going past the Unlocked bootloader warning screen... What to do now ??

Edit : I can go into fastboot mode, but whatever i choose (normal powerup, recovery, factory), bootloader unlocked screen appears and don't go past that...


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2015)

savvy said:


> HELP NEEDED !!! I have rooted my moto g 1st gen today... Everything was going fine... Then i made a nandroid backup (i have used TWRP)... It showed that backup is successfull... After that i pressed reboot system and my phone is not going past the Unlocked bootloader warning screen... What to do now ??
> 
> Edit : I can go into fastboot mode, but whatever i choose (normal powerup, recovery, factory), bootloader unlocked screen appears and don't go past that...


Clear dalvik cache and try, if it is not successful then try restoring the backup


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 17, 2015)

whats this invert colour option i settings--is it a virus.how to remove

- - - Updated - - -

any idea how good are moto g2 flip covers from latestone,they dont have a contact tele


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> *whats this invert colour option in settings*--is it a virus.how to remove
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> any idea how good are moto g2 flip covers from latestone,they dont have a contact tele


If you select that option, the entire world's colour would be inverted to its complement in the colour spectrum. Don't use that.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 20, 2015)

thanks,managed to remove it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 20, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> thanks,managed to remove it


----------



## savvy (Jun 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> Clear dalvik cache and try, if it is not successful then try restoring the backup


Problem solved.. Had to flash stock rom again..


----------



## andy_65_in (Jun 22, 2015)

are moto g 2 flip covers from latestone ok.am keen on a gooseperry


----------



## Sparky19 (Jul 6, 2015)

Please help. How do i activate 3G on Vodafone network for Moto G (2nd gen). 

Online search suggests that i send an sms ACT 3G to 111/144. I did that. First, i get a message "Enjoy 3g, we ll get back to you shortly". Then i get the second message "Sorry you are not allowed to subscribe this request". 
Customer care has not been of any help. 

Can anyone help me activate 3G.


----------



## zapout (Jul 7, 2015)

Call to 198


----------



## Sparky19 (Jul 7, 2015)

zapout said:


> Call to 198



I did that before posting here. They said they dont have the procedure for Moto G on their System.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2015)

Sparky19 said:


> Please help. How do i activate 3G on Vodafone network for Moto G (2nd gen).
> 
> Online search suggests that i send an sms ACT 3G to 111/144. I did that. First, i get a message "Enjoy 3g, we ll get back to you shortly". Then i get the second message "Sorry you are not allowed to subscribe this request".
> Customer care has not been of any help.
> ...



Are you sure you have set "Preferred network type" to 3G?


----------



## Sparky19 (Jul 7, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are you sure you have set "Preferred network type" to 3G?



Yes, i have set it to 3g. I have even dialled the ussd code n set to "wcdma preferred". I cant set it to wcdma only because 3g is not activated as yet and i am being left with no signal. So have set it to preferred.


----------



## zapout (Jul 8, 2015)

3g activation is not device specific,  just tell them to activate 3g service on your number,  no device involved. 
Download the setting after,  and choose it to be the default access point.
Don't know why the cc is not helping you on this.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2015)

Sparky19 said:


> Yes, i have set it to 3g. I have even dialled the ussd code n set to "wcdma preferred". I cant set it to wcdma only because 3g is not activated as yet and i am being left with no signal. So have set it to preferred.


3G is already activated, I think.

Just recharge with a 3G pack and you'll be allowed onto their 3G/WCDMA network.

Give it a try with a cheap 30 minute or 1 Day pack if they have.


----------



## Sparky19 (Jul 8, 2015)

ico said:


> 3G is already activated, I think.
> 
> Just recharge with a 3G pack and you'll be allowed onto their 3G/WCDMA network.
> 
> Give it a try with a cheap 30 minute or 1 Day pack if they have.



This worked. 
I am now able to use 3g. 
Thanks


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2015)

They didn't make [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] a super admin for nothing!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2015)

Moto G (2nd Gen) Price slashed
10k

Motorola Moto G (second generation) price dropped to Rs 9,999 - Tech2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Moto G (2nd Gen) Price slashed
> 10k
> 
> Motorola Moto G (second generation) price dropped to Rs 9,999 - Tech2


Might be Moto G3 coming with still mehh specs for 12-14k.


----------



## gemini90 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Moto G (2015) to come with 2GB option and MotoMaker customization*

Moto G (2015) to come with 2GB option and MotoMaker customization - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Jul 15, 2015)

Too bad, they're still sticking to SD410. No differentiation b/w their models.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I have one.. would say dontdo it. wait for 5.1



i Doubt they will release 5.1 for Moto G (1st Gen)


----------



## zapout (Jul 17, 2015)

One question guys,  I've encrypted my moto g.  Now, it's letting me remove the pin/password from the setting. 
How is this possible,  I shouldn't be able to remove the password with the encrypted device.  
I'm using moto g first gen, with 5.0.2


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2015)

Ironman said:


> i Doubt they will release 5.1 for Moto G (1st Gen)



Any sources? Or thats what you believe? 
Cause it really needs an update.


----------



## Minion (Jul 18, 2015)

Why don't you people try custom ROM. Moto G has superb developer support.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2015)

Minion said:


> Why don't you people try custom ROM. Moto G has superb developer support.



Not everybody is a techie.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Any sources? Or thats what you believe?
> Cause it really needs an update.



Moto G receiving 5.1 in China. hopefully India will be next.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2015)

sam said:


> Moto G receiving 5.1 in China. hopefully India will be next.



Isnt it the 2nd gen only?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Isnt it the 2nd gen only?



for now yes. but as 1st gen Moto E received Android 5.1, 1st gen Moto G shouldn't be too far behind.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2015)

Rather surprsied the 1st gen Moto G hasn't yet received Android 5.1. I guess it'll be out "soon"


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello guys
One of my friend is facing a major issue on Moto G2
Whenever he gets a call the dialler doesn't show up on the screen. He has to manually open the dialler from the menu and then click on return to call to answer a call. Also there is no notification about the call on the status bar. I tried clearing dialler cache but issue persists


----------



## priti9898 (Jul 20, 2015)

who's online seller provides low price moto g mobile phone in India

- - - Updated - - -

need moto g mobile


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2015)

priti9898 said:


> who's online seller provides low price moto g mobile phone in India
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> need moto g mobile


First gen?

Why?

Try eBay


----------



## priti9898 (Jul 20, 2015)

yes, because i like this mobile.

- - - Updated - - -

what is the price of this mobile on ebay ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2015)

priti9898 said:


> yes, because i like this mobile.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> what is the price of this mobile on ebay ?


Can you elaborate why you like this than the 2nd gen.

First gen is not available in eBay.

IMO wait and get moto g 3rd gen which right around the corner.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 20, 2015)

how is the performance of 5.0.2 in Gen 1? my colleagues has it and it runs like crap. i'm not sure from where he got the build. 
Can someone link me to official release?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 20, 2015)

RCuber said:


> how is the performance of 5.0.2 in Gen 1? my colleagues has it and it runs like crap. i'm not sure from where he got the build.
> Can someone link me to official release?



The official release of 5.0.2 is crap. 1GB RAM is insufficient. Hope and pray Moto G 1st Gen gets 5.1.1, which has a lot of bug fixes and plugged memory leaks.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 20, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> The official release of 5.0.2 is crap. 1GB RAM is insufficient. Hope and pray Moto G 1st Gen gets 5.1.1, which has a lot of bug fixes and plugged memory leaks.



Any alternate Stable ROM's?


----------



## priti9898 (Jul 21, 2015)

I saw moto G 1gn on Moskart


----------



## priti9898 (Jul 24, 2015)

thanks for inform..........!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 24, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Hello guys
> One of my friend is facing a major issue on Moto G2
> Whenever he gets a call the dialler doesn't show up on the screen. He has to manually open the dialler from the menu and then click on return to call to answer a call. Also there is no notification about the call on the status bar. I tried clearing dialler cache but issue persists


Bump
Any solutions?


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 25, 2015)

^^How about a factory reset??


----------



## tyagi96 (Aug 10, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a safe and reliable fix/alternative for all the lags, hangs and weird bugs(1% battery, dialler problem etc) present on moto g2 running stock android 5.0.2 ???


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

tyagi96 said:


> Can anyone suggest a safe and reliable fix/alternative for all the lags, hangs and weird bugs(1% battery, dialler problem etc) present on moto g2 running stock android 5.0.2 ???


Hard to suggest like that. Rebooting the phone usually fixes the bug. But for other bugs we can only suggest if you post them specifically.


----------



## Minion (Aug 12, 2015)

tyagi96 said:


> Can anyone suggest a safe and reliable fix/alternative for all the lags, hangs and weird bugs(1% battery, dialler problem etc) present on moto g2 running stock android 5.0.2 ???



Easiest way to fix all bugs is to flash custom ROM but it will void warranty.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 12, 2015)

tyagi96 said:


> Can anyone suggest a safe and reliable fix/alternative for all the lags, hangs and weird bugs(1% battery, dialler problem etc) present on moto g2 running stock android 5.0.2 ???



I am using Moto G 2nd gen with Cyanogenmod ROM and face no such problems. I keep wifi, GPS and proximity sensor on all the time time and the battery still lasts slightly more than 24 hours. And as an added advantage, I'm on 5.1.1.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 12, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I am using Moto G 2nd gen with Cyanogenmod ROM and face no such problems. I keep wifi, GPS and proximity sensor on all the time time and the battery still lasts slightly more than *2 hours*. And as an added advantage, I'm on 5.1.1.



You mean 2 days right!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 12, 2015)

lywyre said:


> You mean 2 days right!



I means 24 hours.


----------



## tyagi96 (Aug 13, 2015)

Minion said:


> Easiest way to fix all bugs is to flash custom ROM but it will void warranty.


The way my phone runs right now with so much hanging and bugs, warranty can go to hell if I can just get smooth functioning. How do I figure which custom ROM to pick?

- - - Updated - - -

I know how to fix the bugs temporarily by rebooting the phone but i'm just sick of it and the generally laggy feel of the phone. I even tried a factory reset, to no avail. Going to 5.0.1 was a very bad decision


----------



## Minion (Aug 13, 2015)

Here are some ROMs
[ROM/KERNEL][5.1.1][07/28][OFFICIAL][UBER] Gâ€¦ - Pg. 4 | Moto G | XDA Forums
[ROM] Android Ice Cold Project 10.0 [Lollipoâ€¦ | Moto G | XDA Forums
[ROM][5.1.1_r6][Falcon][ALLVARIANTS]Resurrecâ€¦ | Moto G | XDA Forums

Before installing any ROM unlock bootloader and install twrp.


----------



## zapout (Sep 12, 2015)

My first gen moto g just received update to 5.1
It was 200mb update.


----------



## zapout (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## RishiGuru (Sep 15, 2015)

Updated my Moto G (1st Gen) yesterday to Android 5.1. This OTA is around 200 mb in size. Went smoothly.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 15, 2015)

RishiGuru said:


> Updated my Moto G (1st Gen) yesterday to Android 5.1. This OTA is around 200 mb in size. Went smoothly.


Is the non gpe version out...
When??


----------



## ankushv (Sep 15, 2015)

Ota capture only . 4 to 5 days back . Check xda . Fastboot rom still not available .


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 15, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Ota capture only . 4 to 5 days back . Check xda . Fastboot rom still not available .


Waiting for the firmware ROM..

Its cleaner


----------



## ankushv (Sep 15, 2015)

I put the zip file in my unrooted motor g root directory and rebooted . It detected the update automatically and voila ! , I was on 5.1 . 
BTW motor g has good cm support  , so in the form of cm 12.1 , I was used to android 5.1. on my moto g for quite some time .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 15, 2015)

5.1 is so much more smoother on moto g 1st gen compared to 5.0.
Update immediately.


----------

